# 2018 Tiguan



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan Color choices are shown.

Should go on sale July/August from my information.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Dat Habanero.......


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Dat Habanero.......





















Looks red to me when looking down the side though:


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm really liking the extra length in the 2018 Tiguan. The extra cargo capacity in an SUV thats smaller than the Atlas will be very nice.


----------



## todd92 (Jun 8, 2016)

We just thoroughly checked the new Tiguan out at the NAIAS. Huge win. Can't wait to test drive one.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

todd92 said:


> We just thoroughly checked the new Tiguan out at the NAIAS. Huge win. Can't wait to test drive one.


After finding the Alltrack too small in the rear legroom department, this new Tiguan is probably what's keeping me in the VW family. Hopefully in person it's as good as I hope and VW offers good option packages (e.g. Lighting Package not just on SEL trim) and options found in the ROW. 

So is there going to be a new subforum for the new generation Tiguan on vwvortex?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

The LWB is also not very good looking. It looks off and worse than the SWB version.

Also the Tiguan isn't turning out to be as nice as I thought it would based on pictures. Certainly without the LED headlights of the top trim, I don't even think it's worth it. The halogen light version is straight up ugly looking. In some ways, looking at how the new Tiguan turned out, I'm more glad I have the old version and less of a buyer's remorse when the new Tiguan comes out.

Still can't wait until I can see it in person in a showroom to judge.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

What are the engine options and specs, a v6?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Ttone74 said:


> What are the engine options and specs, a v6?


No V6--just the 2.0T with a little less horse power and a little more torque.


----------



## krvnked (Jan 19, 2014)

I really like it, I'd consider trading my mk6 in for it right before a refresh around 2020 unless they bring the scirocco to america which seems likely with the death of the two door gti

chipped this car could be a lot of fun


----------



## dfruccio (Nov 20, 2016)

*Back in the city*

Me, I'm back in the city (Chicago), and therefore doing lots of parallel parking. I'm glad I got the 2017 and didn't wait for the larger/longer model coming over here.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

I prefer the sharper lines on the new model over previous models. I also like that they are adding the digital instrument cluster and other features like the safety controls which will make it more competitive to other suv's in its class.

We are hoping to get the 2018 Tiguan R-Line in black or white.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Car and Driver test drive in prototype 2018 Tiguan--LWB. 

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-prototype-drive-review


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/2...th-14-tsi-dsg-and-only-fwd-114764.html#agal_0

Video of the Japanese version with many cool features shown, although I have doubts about many of them being offered here (e.g. heads up display, heated rear seats).


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

The one complaint I've had with my Tig is it could use more space in the back end. I can't even get one golf bag to lay flat. But I have to admit, I like the look of the swb vs. lwb from the pics I've seen so far. And even then, I can't say the styling is all that exiting. I'm hoping it will look better in person. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

My 2011 lives with it's rear seats folded down - between the Dog and my RC Airplane hobby that's the only way there's enough space. 

I'm going to look at the '18 but with only the specs to judge by I'm not sold. Less horsepower, more weight = less fun. I did an APR stage 1 upgrade on my '11 as soon as it was available and LOVE the extra horsepower it netted me. Kinda sad that the SWB or a V6 aren't options for the US.

Also not thrilled that it's being made in Mexico though I suppose I shouldn't complain too much - my '00 Turbo Beetle was assembled there and I had no complaints about the fit and finish. Just wished it were being built at the plant in Chattanooga.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ronin47 said:


> a V6
> &
> Just wished it were being built at the plant in Chattanooga.


There is the Atlas, if that fits your bill, just sayin'


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

The Atlas is longer and likely more expensive than I'd like. Still I'm a couple years out from an upgrade - that should give me plenty of time for reflection and give VW time to optimize both platforms.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ronin47 said:


> The Atlas is longer and likely more expensive than I'd like. Still I'm a couple years out from an upgrade - that should give me plenty of time for reflection and give VW time to optimize both platforms.



http://www.carnewschina.com/2017/01...t-suv-to-hit-the-chinese-car-market-in-march/

I found the first photo on the above site to be very eye-opening. The Atlas is yuuuuuuuuuge compared to the Tiguan from that angle.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> The Atlas is yuuuuuuuuuge


So will it's price tag. And the Tiguan for that matter. yuuuuuuugge. Yuuuuuuuuge border tax.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> So will it's price tag. And the Tiguan for that matter. yuuuuuuugge. Yuuuuuuuuge border tax.


Not to turn this into a politics thread, but from the little information I've heard on that proposed tax it seems to apply to products once made in the USA whose companies move production out of the country (e.g. Ford or Carrier moving production of domestically made cars/ACs to Mexico). Since VW never made the Tiguan in the US, I don't think it'd apply....perhaps if they moved production of the Passat from Chattanooga to Puebla that would qualify for the border tax. Anyway, who knows really what's in store for the next 4 years?

Back to the Tiguan...I like it.:snowcool:


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

So the new transmission is an 8 speed auto. Does anyone have any experience with gearboxs that have this many gears? And they dumped the DSG for a while now, right, so this is a standard torque converting auto and not a dual-clutch auto?

Back in the day it was 5 speed manuals or 4 speed autos, then 6 speed manuals and 5 speed autos, but now the autos are going to 8 and even 9 speeds. I get the idea that more gears means better fuel economy. In a world where you could have infinite gears you would have a CVT, so I guess the question is how does the 8 speed transmissions feel?

Many complain that the CVT's are laggy and less natural than what people historically felt from their transmissions. Manufactures have tried to simulate gears in a CVT to the satisfaction of the consumer at the cost of economy, but this doesn't change the nature of the transmission trying to figure out the right gearing to provide the user and being laggy at times. I can imagine a similar situation coming from an 8 speed auto.

In the past, if the car was in 4th gear and the driver increased throttle input the computer would decide based on the throttle position and the current speed/rpms whether to just stay in gear or drop the gear to 3rd. If the user floored the throttle at cruising speed (low rpms) the transmission might skip 3rd all together and drop the gear to 2nd. The transmission also would change the shifting point too. For instance, at 25% throttle the car may shift at 3500 rpms, but at 50% it may shift and 4500 rpms and so on and so on. 

Jumping to the new 8 speed, they could have put the new gears in such a way as to leave the same gearing range, essentially adding more shift points for the transmission, or they could have added more range to the gearing. If the first is true then this will improve fuel economy because the gears will be shorter, which means that under normal driving the engine won't shift as high and then drop as low in rpms. The transmission will stay more in a sweet spot like the CVT transmissions. In the latter scenario, they could have extended the gearing. If they did this I can only imagine the gearing raising slightly higher, not lower, essentially allowing someone to cruise at lower rpms at autobahn/highway speeds. This would probably save some fuel economy for anyone needing that extra gear who may be traveling at 80+ instead of 70 on the highway, but regardless, the extra gearing range would be to accommodate the addition of one gear. The second gear would go to tighten all the gears as in the previous example.

The real point of all this bla bla bla is this: if this transmission is not a smooth dual clutch then will the car be changing gears roughly all the time? I suppose if the gearing is tight (ratio not mechanically), and there isn't a whole lot of rpm dropping during shifts, then it may not be harsh or annoying, but I can imagine the transmission now in 8th gear and the user guns it, and the computers are now trying to figure out which gear does it want to select.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> Not to turn this into a politics thread, but from the little information I've heard on that proposed tax it seems to apply to products once made in the USA whose companies move production out of the country (e.g. Ford or Carrier moving production of domestically made cars/ACs to Mexico). Since VW never made the Tiguan in the US, I don't think it'd apply....perhaps if they moved production of the Passat from Chattanooga to Puebla that would qualify for the border tax. Anyway, who knows really what's in store for the next 4 years?
> 
> Back to the Tiguan...I like it.:snowcool:


Who knows. Trying to predict outcomes has proven to be a futile endeavor. I'm not even sure he knows what he wants either until the moment comes to make a decision, whatever that is.

That being said, that was not my understanding of policy directions. My understanding is tariffs will be used as one of many tools to settle overall scores. If there is an economic, diplomatic, military or other matters with respect to a nation, then any and all things are on the table to settle said score. When it comes to German auto makers, or when it comes to Mexico plants that produces said German autos, if it is deemed necessary to use tariffs to gain an overall advantage or to penalize a country in order to obtain certain strategic objectives, then it will be used 'to win'. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-germany-autos-idUSKBN1500VJ

Specifically mentions taxing German autos because they are German companies. Moreover, the Tiguan will be a German auto that is manufactured in Mexico, which as we all know is already taking heat daily. As is the Audi Q5, etc etc. It gets complicated being that it involves two countries at least. The idea is, hey maybe VW should set up a plant inside the states, because jobs. Incidentally, this idea isn't exactly new to VW either, as all VW cars in China, for example, are manufactured in China for the Chinese market because of market access issues. Ultimately, Mexico will likely get the short end of the stick, and German autos will take a huge write down as these manufacturing facilities are newly established too. Globalization was supposed to throw Mexico a bone so they can slowly climb themselves out of poverty and eventually becoming part of the industrialized world. But with protectionist policies like this, Mexico's ascension into industrialized state, with the help of international investments, will be stalled for a while.

Ultimately who knows. It's not the first time he back peddled on issues either. In either case, nobody knows. And even if a tariff is warranted against German autos, it likely will be many months before such can be implemented. Hopefully the Tiguan will be out by then so people can put in an invoice before the tariffs come in. It's also possible he lets the autos off the hook, if advantage is obtained in other areas against said nation.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

https://translate.google.com/transl...tiguan.svw-volkswagen.com/&edit-text=&act=url

VW Shanghai's Tiguan L site above - look at all the goodies we probably won't get here (2.0T engine, ventilated seats, heads up display, etc.). I'm curious what NA will get as options and what I'll probably have to do myself (e.g. folding side mirrors). There are some nice close-up hi-res pics to study along with wheel and interior choices to dream about too. The closeup of the "prismatic stereoscopic" LED tails is interested - they look very different from the LEDs shown on vw.com The videos at the bottom made me 

I plan to see it at the Chicago Auto Show this month (wrote to VW to confirm). The only tidbit of other info I was able to get is that "the Tiguan will be available with Park Pilot but not Park Assist. Park Assist certainly is an option we are considering for the future."


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Any word on when this goes on sale? Trying desperately to stop my mom from buying a Forester and instead getting a 2018 Tiguan.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

TyrolSport said:


> Any word on when this goes on sale? Trying desperately to stop my mom from buying a Forester and instead getting a 2018 Tiguan.


From the first post in this thread: http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan Color choices are shown.

Should go on sale July/August from my information.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

pwaug said:


> From the first post in this thread: http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan Color choices are shown.
> 
> Should go on sale July/August from my information.


Without coming off the wrong way, how reliable would you consider your sources? If that is accurate, I will lose the Forester vs. 18 Tiguan battle with Ma Duke. :thumbup:


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

TyrolSport said:


> Without coming off the wrong way, how reliable would you consider your sources? If that is accurate, I will lose the Forester vs. 18 Tiguan battle with Ma Duke. :thumbup:


I sent an email to VW US Marketing asking when the 18 Tiguan would be available to order and received the July/August time frame response. I would guess it is accurate unless something changes. Has you mother looked at the 2017 Mazda CX5?? Very nice and handles extremely well. My second choice after the Tig.


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

pwaug said:


> I sent an email to VW US Marketing asking when the 18 Tiguan would be available to order and received the July/August time frame response. I would guess it is accurate unless something changes. Has you mother looked at the 2017 Mazda CX5?? Very nice and handles extremely well. My second choice after the Tig.


Thanks for the order information! Much appreciated!


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Probably not gonna get a very good price on it. Likely little to no discounts. Add on potential 'border tax'. 

Add on new model which might eventually run into problems. E.g. chain tensioner of gen 1 Tiguan that took until circa 2014 to fix.

So lots of risks with the new model. Plus, yes it looks good, but at what price? And frankly, IMO without the LED headlights it doesn't actually look that good at all, which means you'd have to get the highest trim level for sure. Also without the LCD speedo, the interior isn't anything special either (which also requires the highest trim). I have a feeling the price may be high even for the base model, much less the highest trim. If price is high, then it may not become a value proposition. If that is the case, why wouldn't I choose another car for the money spent?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

What's the point of all the negative *speculation*?? I'll just wait until the actual information becomes available from VW.




baboondumdum said:


> Probably not gonna get a very good price on it. Likely little to no discounts. Add on potential 'border tax'.
> 
> Add on new model which might eventually run into problems. E.g. chain tensioner of gen 1 Tiguan that took until circa 2014 to fix.
> 
> So lots of risks with the new model. Plus, yes it looks good, but at what price? And frankly, IMO without the LED headlights it doesn't actually look that good at all, which means you'd have to get the highest trim level for sure. Also without the LCD speedo, the interior isn't anything special either (which also requires the highest trim). I have a feeling the price may be high even for the base model, much less the highest trim. If price is high, then it may not become a value proposition. If that is the case, why wouldn't I choose another car for the money spent?


----------



## alexb75 (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmm, i personally don't like the new Tiguan, specially the LWB for north America, it's simply too big for my liking. Tiguan is a perfect city/cross-over and ideal for urban environment. The new car is almost as big as Toureg, looks uglier and kinda cheap looking to me, and made in Mexico... curious to know the price difference. It's definitely a better car for suburban areas and larger families with dogs though.

The new options possibly offered would be good though, like advanced cruise control, lane departure warning, etc...


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> What's the point of all the negative *speculation*?? I'll just wait until the actual information becomes available from VW.


lol. Obviously it's speculation about some comments coupled with opinions in others. OK, so everybody should all shut up and not discuss anything about future events ever again because its not a current event. lol. Stuck up much?

Actually we already know some details I alluded to. Such as the LED headlights and LCD speedo being on the highest trim levels only. The only details we don't know are the exact price of each trim. But even that we can guess.

Are you suggesting the new Tiguan will be CHEAPER than the current gen? What with the billion dollar investment into Mexico they are using to build this? I doubt it. We can expect at least similar or higher prices to the outgoing model. We also know from how VW conducts business, that you're probably not gonna get discounts for a newly released vehicle. Are you countering this point also? The only discount you might get right off the bat on release date is VW loyalty discount.

As for reliability and potential recall issues. Are you countering this point too? The chances of a newly released vehicle having problems is obviously greater than the current gen vehicle that is essentially 'ironed out' after a long reign on the market. It took the Tiguan many many years until they realized the chain tensioner design sucked under long use cases (as an example). It literally takes years of real world usage by consumers to find out flaws. Then they fixed it for later model years. Is this new Tiguan going to be perfect right off the bat? If you're a bookie, what are better odds? Gen 1 or Gen 2 having less bugs?

I don't think the new Tiguan looks very nice without the LED headlamps. I personally will not consider it without it as I find it vital to it's otherwise good looks. Gen 1 Tiguan was ok with halogen reflectors, but it looks plain ugly on Gen 2 TBH. I also don't think the interior is anything spectacular without the LCD display. So again, since these options are available on the highest trim, you're talking about $40K +/- before any potential border adjustment tax. The way I look at vehicles is, I have an ideal choice of vehicle depending on the price bracket I'm paying and whatever I decide. As a penny pincher, value is important to me. It's not so much how much I pay but how much I get in utility given the price spent. For $10-20K I will buy a certain vehicle A. $20-30K I will buy a certain vehicle B. $30-40K I will buy a certain vehicle C. Unfortunately, this new Tiguan that I consider good enough to replace the gen 1 I have falls into the $30-40K or higher bracket and I simply will not consider the Tiguan if I am throwing down that kind of money. It is not a value proposition anymore. Suddenly Audi, Land Rover, etc have good looking options. Not exactly attracting me to turn over my Tiguan for the new one. 

VW is a cheap brand. The cars should be cheap. This is why their 'expensive' cars, like the Touareg and the Phaeton don't sell very well because at those prices, there are simply better car options out there. They should stick to their bread and butter.

The idea that one should not speculate or engage in inference is flawed. You do this in science or finance all the time. You use historical facts, coupled with theories to extrapolate into the future, or to predict things in advance that you have no first hand observation of. Should we all just stop? Should scientists stop talking about and researching into dark matter because it's never been observed? Should companies stop projecting future budgets because tomorrow brings a new day with new challenges and new unknowns? Should we only be reactionary? Sure, of course everyone waits until facts come in. But you're in a discussion forum, discussing a future product. If you're not going to discuss a future product, what purpose is there to engage in this discussion at all? This entire thread discussing a future vehicle is useless then with your logic.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

TyrolSport said:


> Any word on when this goes on sale? Trying desperately to stop my mom from buying a Forester and instead getting a 2018 Tiguan.



August-ish per a rep at the Chicago Auto Show.

And, rumor has it, 6 year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw the new Tiguan at the NAIAS in Detroit two weeks ago; and both my wife and I were completely Underwhelmed. The long wheelbase will be useful to some; I didn't care for it. And the little angle added to the rear quarter window looks terrible IMO vs. the fully curved, form fitting window of the SWB European version; and cheapens and degrades the overall look of the car. I am not sure why VW is going in this stying direction (same thing on the new Atlas). It runs counter to everything else they've done, and I feel it looks tacky and cheap; And as I said, I feel it degrades from the overall look of the car. 

I was also shocked at how uncomfortable the seating was in the new Tiguan. I had to go and sit in the older model which was also on the floor to make sure I wasn't being delusional. And sure enough, the older model was substantially more comfortable than the new one. Especially the rear seating. It just seems to me that VW is cheapening and Americanizing their models being sold here. I felt the same way after crawling all over their new Atlas. I left the show completely dismayed and upset.

With this segment of the Automobile business being white hot right now, I hope those in charge get past their shortsighted thinking and bring over the SWB version of the Tiguan as well. It can only help their bottom line offering both versions. I also hope they offer additional engine and transmission choices. What they're planning on offering when this car goes on sale here is fair at best. And I am truly hoping VW gets past this content cutting and cheapening binge they seem to be on. It seems to me they're doing the Mark VI Jetta routine all over again. I thought they learned their mistake with that.

I will admit, I really had my heart set on the new Tiguan; but the short wheelbase version. After seeing their new Americanized Tiguan, I know it's not happening for me.

A swing and a miss from my perspective.


----------



## ludakris (Apr 8, 2010)

I was hoping the Tiguan was going to end up being an SUV version of the GTI. That dream is getting farther away. I just wanted a VW version of a KIA Sportage SX... not looking good.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm one of the ones that appreciates what VW did for the NA Tiguan. A lot of people, including VW, throws around the term "Americanized" when talking about how the vehicle has changed. But the way I'm looking at it, I see it as finally giving me a vehicle I need from a manufacturer that I like. 

My 2009 Tiguan was pretty good for what it was, but I needed something the size of a Rav4. This solves that. Honestly, I couldn't care less about LED headlights or the digital instrument cluster. I just want a vehicle to be functional in terms of size, comfort and usability. 

So while people use the term americanized to refer to making a vehicle bigger and cheaper, I'm actually seeing them finally giving me a choice that's not the enthusiasts CX-5. Because that's the only other one I like, but it still isn't packaged correctly for me. Oh and it seems the new one still doesn't offer a panoramic moonroof. 

If VW packages the Tiguan like it'd other current products, they should have my sale next year. Give me a FWD, SE with the halogen headlights, the pano roof and in silk blue and I'll be satisfied. 

And if they do announce the warranty change, they take away my fears of VW ownership. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo883 (Jun 18, 2015)

vwbugstuff said:


> August-ish per a rep at the Chicago Auto Show.
> 
> And, rumor has it, 6 year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty.


They give you any pricing ideas?


----------



## dbean (Oct 19, 2016)

I am kind of torn. The 2017 SEL is listing at about 6-7k below MSRP around here right now, but I like the new look of the 2018 interior, very similar console and dash to my 2016 "R". I checked out a 2017 and it looked like there was less room in the cargo area than my golf. Not loving the 2017's mileage and having to use premium fuel either. I am hoping that the 2018 will take regular like the newer GTIs, and that the new engine and 8-speed transmission will get better mileage. None of the 2018 colors appeal to me, the silver available now that I like is a "white silver" in the 2018.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

dbean said:


> I am kind of torn. The 2017 SEL is listing at about 6-7k below MSRP around here right now, but I like the new look of the 2018 interior, very similar console and dash to my 2016 "R". I checked out a 2017 and it looked like there was less room in the cargo area than my golf. Not loving the 2017's mileage and having to use premium fuel either. I am hoping that the 2018 will take regular like the newer GTIs, and that the new engine and 8-speed transmission will get better mileage. None of the 2018 colors appeal to me, the silver available now that I like is a "white silver" in the 2018.


In a number of interviews VW Executives have stated there should be a 30% increase in fuel economy and that the 2018 Tig will be priced competitively with the leaders (ie Honda and Toyota) in the CUV segment.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

dbean said:


> None of the 2018 colors appeal to me, the silver available now that I like is a "white silver" in the 2018.


Don't put too much stock in the images on VW.com. The silk blue metallic is on the Golf Wagon and the silk blue image in the 360 model doesn't match. And I don't believe white silver will be too far different than reflex silver. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> Don't put too much stock in the images on VW.com. The silk blue metallic is on the Golf Wagon and the silk blue image in the 360 model doesn't match. And I don't believe white silver will be too far different than reflex silver.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking too - how could someone dismiss the 8 color choices based solely on what they look like on the website and only seeing real-life photos of maybe 2-3 colors (orange, plat gray, and white/white silver as far as I know)? Although I could see why people would want the SWB version (particularly in an urban setting), I welcome the LWB version since I'm tall and the Alltrack rear seat legroom was insufficient for any rear passengers over 5'9. I hope VW will offer both versions eventually.

I didn't know VW changed the min. fuel requirement to regular on the GTIs (although premium is needed to reach the hp/tq numbers listed in the literature) - that was one thing I was wondering about for the Tiguan (hopefully it also takes regular).

Although I don't want this thing "rushed", July/August can't come soon enough - I'm hoping to be able to put an order in before that since my 2-door GTI is feeling small now with a newborn in the picture.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

alexb75 said:


> Hmm, i personally don't like the new Tiguan, specially the LWB for north America, it's simply too big for my liking. Tiguan is a perfect city/cross-over and ideal for urban environment.


I agree! We live near downtown Chicago and the current Tiguan is perfect for fitting into tight parallel parking spots, pulling U-turns, etc. I wouldn't mind a little more cargo space and would love the new Euro version Tiguan. The LWB one we're going to get is nowhere near as nice looking or well proportioned. I did get to see it, sit in it at the Chicago Auto Show this weekend, and it is nicer in person than I'd expected from photos. Still would prefer the smaller new Tiguan. And rep at Auto Show confirmed late July/early Aug availability.


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

Am I the only person that thinks the LWB Tiguan looks more elegant in proportion than the LWB one? I agree the tilted rear side window is much worse that the one on SWB Tiguan.


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry I mean LWB Tiguan looks better in proportion than SWB one.


----------



## dbean (Oct 19, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> That's what I was thinking too - how could someone dismiss the 8 color choices based solely on what they look like on the website and only seeing real-life photos of maybe 2-3 colors (orange, plat gray, and white/white silver as far as I know)? Although I could see why people would want the SWB version (particularly in an urban setting), I welcome the LWB version since I'm tall and the Alltrack rear seat legroom was insufficient for any rear passengers over 5'9. I hope VW will offer both versions eventually.
> 
> I didn't know VW changed the min. fuel requirement to regular on the GTIs (although premium is needed to reach the hp/tq numbers listed in the literature) - that was one thing I was wondering about for the Tiguan (hopefully it also takes regular).
> 
> Although I don't want this thing "rushed", July/August can't come soon enough - I'm hoping to be able to put an order in before that since my 2-door GTI is feeling small now with a newborn in the picture.


I had a 2016 GTI and 89 octane was on the fuel door, lets hope for the same on the '18 Tiguan. Yes, the colors on the websites are always off from what they are in real life, so hopefully the white/silver is still silver. I like the orange also, but don't like to stand out that much on the road, like to blend in.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

GrayWood said:


> Am I the only person that thinks the LWB Tiguan looks more elegant in proportion than the LWB one? I agree the tilted rear side window is much worse that the one on SWB Tiguan.


While I like the SWB model's proportions, I was pleasantly surprised that the LWB version we will get still looks very good to me. At first, I was disappointed with the rear window kick up but I grew accustomed to it very quickly. If I had never seen the European SWB photos, I probably wouldn't have had any problem with the kick up. Since VW didn't have a new Tiguan at the Washington DC auto show, I'll probably take a trip up to New York in April to see it in person.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Wish there was a manual 4motion r line coming to the US, maybe even in a diesel model, but this is just wishful thinking. We will be lucky to get a manual at all. F cars in America. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW so much negativity in this thread!! The new Tiguan is EXACTLY what we need for the US market and we will do very well with this vehicle! It will be competitively priced competitively equipped and will ride and drive much better than the competition as do all of our current VW models. To the baboon guy you are just on here to get people stirred up with your speculation and honestly those comments would only come from someone ill or misinformed as you obviously dont know what the market the Tiguan is competing in is dominated by the CR-V and Rav4 which are both very unattractive, uncomfortable and cheap all of which this new Tiguan is not. VW is not a cheap brand it is a mainstream brand with luxury features, fit & finish, and ride/comfort so the pricing may be a little more than the competition(we dont know pricing yet but it will be very attractive from what we have been told) but you get a lot more than what you are paying for which is in stark contrast to most brands.


----------



## Drowningape (Sep 1, 2014)

I think we need the SWB version in NA marketed as the "Tiguan Sport", with the GTI tune of drivetrain. Make it happen VW.

Dispatched from Mojo's Artisan Toast & Beard-Fluffing Emporium, Temescal Alley


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Cargo Dimensions*

At the request of rev18gti, here's some of the cargo dimensions:

There were two new Tiguans on display at the Chicago Auto Show. One was a grey FWD and the other was an orange 4MOTION. The grey one was a 5-seater and the orange one was a 7-seater.

In the grey one, the approximate distance from the backrest of the back seat to the threshold is 42 inches. The width from wheel well to wheel well is approximately 40 inches.

In the orange one, the approximate distance from the backrest of the third row seat to the threshold is 16 inches. The 40 inch width is the same.

The third-row seat is pretty cramped and I don't know of any adults that could comfortably sit back there.

I'll post up some pictures shortly.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> At the request of rev18gti, here's some of the cargo dimensions:
> 
> There were two new Tiguans on display at the Chicago Auto Show. One was a grey FWD and the other was an orange 4MOTION. The grey one was a 5-seater and the orange one was a 7-seater.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

vwbugstuff said:


> There were two new Tiguans on display at the Chicago Auto Show. One was a grey FWD and the other was an orange 4MOTION. The grey one was a 5-seater and the orange one was a 7-seater.


Interesting. All the articles I've read say that the third-row seat will be optional on the AWD but standard on FWD. Probably could just be the "Pre-Production Models my not reflect production model" fine print.

EDIT: Car and Driver was one that reported this too.



> The stretch also makes room for a third-row seat that will be available on all-wheel-drive models but standard on all front-drivers, plus up to 57 percent more cargo space.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Pics*












Looking from 2nd row to 3rd row




Sorry the interior pics are dark. My phone's camera flash couldn't overpower VW's stage lighting. Hope they're kind of helpful. As an addition to what I posted above - the third row seat will be best suited for a booster seat or for kids with short legs.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks vwbugstuff for the pics and demensions!!!

Tried to find out if the new Tig will require High Test or Regular fuel in the TSI with no success.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

pwaug said:


> Thanks vwbugstuff for the pics and demensions!!!
> 
> Tried to find out if the new Tig will require High Test or Regular fuel in the TSI with no success.



My buddy is going to the show tomorrow. I asked him to check the fuel door stickers of the Tiguan and Atlas. Hopefully he doesn't forget....


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh, and speaking of the dimensions, my wife was wondering why I was taking her cloth measuring tape (which she uses for sewing) to the auto show. The rest of the media was walking around with their cameras and notepads - I was walking around the VW display with a cloth tape measure and a notepad....:screwy:


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Thanks vwbugstuff for the pics and demensions!!!
> 
> Tried to find out if the new Tig will require High Test or Regular fuel in the TSI with no success.


Read a few posts above. VW OK'ed 87 for the GTI so speculation is that it will be OK for the Tiguan. Hopefully a rep or a sticker on the fuel door will confirm this at the auto show.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

capclassicv2 said:


> Interesting. All the articles I've read say that the third-row seat will be optional on the AWD but standard on FWD. Probably could just be the "Pre-Production Models my not reflect production model" fine print.
> 
> EDIT: Car and Driver was one that reported this too.


Weird, everything I saw said the same thing too


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

VW Canada announced today that the 3rd row will be optional on all trim levels.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> VW Canada announced today that the 3rd row will be optional on all trim levels.


i just read the Candadian press release and trim levels may mean S, SE, SEL (for example, in the US) but that doesn't specifically say that's for both the FWD and AWD platforms.

FWIW VWoA's press release said "Third-row seating standard on certain_ trims_ and optional across lineup" then later on states "The third-row seats will come standard on front-wheel-drive models and be optional on all-wheel-drive versions." So what defines "trim"? To me, that's S, SE, SEL but the VWoA presser defines FWD as a "trim"? How can it be "optional _across the lineup_ if it's standard on FWD? Maybe they meant optional across the AWD lineup?

Anyway, I'm more confused now.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Canadian Press Release



> *2018 Volkswagen Tiguan Revealed at Toronto Autoshow*
> --
> Dramatically Larger Design Now Offers Available 3rd Row Seating
> 
> ...


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

VWBUGSTUFF,
Did you notice if the center row seat has an adjustable backrest? My wife really like the ability to recline the back seat a little bit for long trips.


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

It would be wise not to take the info on Canadian market models as an indication of how things will come in the US and vice-versa.

For instance:

The Sportwagen 4motion is only available in the lowest trim level in the US (S). Meanwhile, its available on ALL trim levels in Canada: Trendline(S), Comfortline (SE), Highline (SEL) (Actually, the Highline in Canada is ONLY available with 4motion. No FWD Highlines anymore in 2017)

Alltrack is available in all trim levels in the US (S, SE, SEL). Meanwhile, its only available in one trim level in Canada, which is essentially a Highline (SEL).


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

IraceVW said:


> So the new transmission is an 8 speed auto. Does anyone have any experience with gearboxs that have this many gears? And they dumped the DSG for a while now, right, so this is a standard torque converting auto and not a dual-clutch auto?


In the 2012 Q5 I bought to replace my TDI Passat, I have the 8 speed auto (not DSG). With the 2.0T engine it appears to be well suited for the engine. I rarely shift with the Tiptronic like I did in the Passat. If they map it correctly, it should be fine.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

rev18gti said:


> Read a few posts above. VW OK'ed 87 for the GTI so speculation is that it will be OK for the Tiguan. Hopefully a rep or a sticker on the fuel door will confirm this at the auto show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Info from the models at the show:

The New Tiguans had no gas door stickers.

The 2017 Tiguan sticker said Regular Unleaded 87

Both V6 Atlases said Regular Unleaded 87.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> VWBUGSTUFF,
> Did you notice if the center row seat has an adjustable backrest? My wife really like the ability to recline the back seat a little bit for long trips.



I didn't notice. Sorry.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone know if this long wheel base MQB will support the euro 5500 lb towing capacity ? Atlas preliminary numbers are at 5000 lb 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbean (Oct 19, 2016)

vwbugstuff said:


> Info from the models at the show:
> 
> The New Tiguans had no gas door stickers.
> 
> ...


Odd, I checked the fuel door on a 2017 SEL a couple of weeks ago at the dealer and it said premium 91


----------



## kirk (May 24, 2001)

If anyone is checking out the new Tiguan at the Toronto Autoshow, I would be interested to find out if the 2nd row of seats slide forward/back like ours currently do. Also, what about tow ratings and towing package option. 

Kirk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

dbean said:


> Odd, I checked the fuel door on a 2017 SEL a couple of weeks ago at the dealer and it said premium 91



dbean, you are correct. The loaner in my driveway also says 91. My buddy must have read it wrong.

Sorry about that.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

kirk said:


> If anyone is checking out the new Tiguan at the Toronto Autoshow, I would be interested to find out if the 2nd row of seats slide forward/back like ours currently do. Also, what about tow ratings and towing package option.
> 
> Kirk


Rear seats do slide and tilt in the U.S. LWB version here: https://youtu.be/ETHQJ1bm6rc?t=936


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

vwbugstuff said:


> dbean, you are correct. The loaner in my driveway also says 91. My buddy must have read it wrong.
> 
> Sorry about that.


But the 2017 is using an old engine. The 2018 will have the new 2.0T and I assume it will be classified to run on regular gas like the GTI.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Hajduk said:


> But the 2017 is using an old engine. The 2018 will have the new 2.0T and I assume it will be classified to run on regular gas like the GTI.


The 2.0T in the 18 tiguan has a mass airflow sensor according to the pics and video ive seen. That would indicate a substantially different engine than the mk7 gti. Probably similar to the gen3.5 jetta engine.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TyrolSport said:


> The 2.0T in the 18 tiguan has a mass airflow sensor according to the pics and video ive seen. That would indicate a substantially different engine than the mk7 gti. Probably similar to the gen3.5 jetta engine.


The Gen3 Jetta 1.8T/2.0T doesn't use a MAF sensor though


----------



## dbean (Oct 19, 2016)

vwbugstuff said:


> dbean, you are correct. The loaner in my driveway also says 91. My buddy must have read it wrong.
> 
> Sorry about that.


I am optimistic that the 2018 will take regular and have a bit better mileage. Those were the reasons I decided against the 2017. Thanks for those great pics!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

dbean said:


> I am optimistic that the 2018 will take regular and have a bit better mileage. Those were the reasons I decided against the 2017. Thanks for those great pics!


I'm at the Chicago auto show now. Rep said it takes regular.

The two Tiguans they have here look sharp on the outside. It seemed as though the Tiguans and Atlas were getting a lot of traffic. The Atlas impressed me - I didn't think it'd feel German on the inside but it did have a certain level of refinement. From the outside the Atlas looked better in person than online pics.

Probably because they weren't production models (according to reps, who also put the timeline as Sept/Oct and the display said Fall 2017) the Tiguans compared to the Atlas felt unfinished. They were badged as SELs but felt like SEs (except for the Habanero one which had the digital display). Maybe it's because I've been lurking on the Shanghai VW site (which has a lot more eye candy for the LWB Tiguan) but basic things were missing like a sunglasses holder in the sunroof control area (why can Shanghai LWB Tiguans and my 10 year-old GTI have one?), 115V outlet in the rear (something the Alltrack/GSW SEL has), etc. I couldn't put my finger on it, but I did hear someone say the grey one felt "cheap" (I noticed later that the driver's inside door handle was sort of coming apart but not sure if that's what the comment was referring to). I wouldn't say the Tiguan felt cheap but the inside didn't impress as much as the outside. 

I took a look at the Tiguan's competition (granted they were mature, production models) from Mazda, Nissan, Hyundai, Honda, Toyota, Ford, etc. I saw many things on them which the display Tiguans lacked which I thought should/could be on an SEL trim like: separate rear passenger climate control, heated 2nd row seats, rear door retractable sunshades. Then again, the reps said that the trims and package details were still being finalized so who knows what we'll actually get. 

A nice thing was that the 2nd row slides for both the 2 and 3-row versions and the rear seat tilt is adjustable. BTW VW reps were not calling the 3rd row a "row" - they were calling it "+2". Trunk/hatch space was plentiful in in the 2-row version or the 2-row "+2" version with the rearmost seats down - the cargo floor is raised a couple of inches in the "+2" version when third row is down, when compared to the 2-row version).


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

dbean said:


> I am optimistic that the 2018 will take regular and have a bit better mileage. Those were the reasons I decided against the 2017. Thanks for those great pics!


A number of VW execs have stated they are expecting a 30% bump in MPG.


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you, vwbugstuff for the great photos and details you shared with us. I really wanted to get up to the Toronto show to see the new models in person but ended up sick with the flu. Uggh. Anyway, I think the Platinum Grey model with two-tone seats looks really good.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

KurtK said:


> Thank you, vwbugstuff for the great photos and details you shared with us. I really wanted to get up to the Toronto show to see the new models in person but ended up sick with the flu. Uggh. Anyway, I think the Platinum Grey model with two-tone seats looks really good.


Thanks, but it was a team effort - everybody contributed something and this thread turned out to be pretty informative!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm in MSP for work and came across these two in the hotel parking lot. 2018 Tiguan SEL and a 2018 Atlas. The Tiguan isn't bad looking at all.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

I like look of it and new size is more in line of what would work for me down the road when I'm looking again for a crossover.

I do hope dealers don't order mostly 3 rows, because 3 rows on a vehicle is this size isn't very useful. I would rather have the unobstructed open space.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

dbean said:


> I am optimistic that the 2018 will take regular and have a bit better mileage. Those were the reasons I decided against the 2017. Thanks for those great pics!


The 2018 Tiguan WILL take regular 87 octane just like everything else coming out of Puebla


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeez, some of you guys should be working for the FBI! VW can't keep anything under wraps from you. I'm going to keep reading this thread because it beats waiting around for official news releases or the car mags to publish updated info. I have to say that both the new Tiguan and Atlas look pretty good in these real-world photos. Now, is there any way that someone can sneak in for a test drive?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

At :42 of this video it is a close up of the 5 spoke wheels shown on most of the Tiguan pictures shown so far. Turns out they are 19" wheels running 235/50 tires. IMO they fit the athletic design of the new Tiguan and beefy 5 spoke wheels are easier to wash than multiple spoke wheels. Hope these end up being the final stock wheels on the SEL.


----------



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

Anybody get their paws on a dealer order guide? I know we had those on the alltrack back in july. Would love to see how these price out and the trims...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

OEMPlus said:


> Anybody get their paws on a dealer order guide? I know we had those on the alltrack back in july. Would love to see how these price out and the trims...


Emich has been pretty good about posting order guides on their website as soon as they're available but I don't see anything yet. 
http://www.emichvw.com/Volkswagen-Order-Guides.html

I, too, would like to see the guides ASAP. Then I can figure out which missing features I'll need to order from the Chinese/Shanghai version of the Tiguan LWB. :laugh:
Why doe the ROW get the cool "matrix" version of the LED tail lights and we get regular LED? Is that because of the FMVSS or because of costs, or both? - I wonder. I guess some version of LED is better than none at all.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Hoping that VW follows Subaru in allowing you to order the Driver Assistance options without having to purchase the higher trim levels. Also hoping for heated cloth. :thumbup:


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Don't hope - write to VW (via vw.com) or VW press contacts (media.vw.com). From my experience, they at least forwarded my emails to the right people and I got replies.


----------



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> Emich has been pretty good about posting order guides on their website as soon as they're available but I don't see anything yet.
> http://www.emichvw.com/Volkswagen-Order-Guides.html
> 
> I, too, would like to see the guides ASAP. Then I can figure out which missing features I'll need to order from the Chinese/Shanghai version of the Tiguan LWB. :laugh:
> Why doe the ROW get the cool "matrix" version of the LED tail lights and we get regular LED? Is that because of the FMVSS or because of costs, or both? - I wonder. I guess some version of LED is better than none at all.


Awesome info, thank you.


----------



## dbean (Oct 19, 2016)

albert_m3 said:


> I like look of it and new size is more in line of what would work for me down the road when I'm looking again for a crossover.
> 
> I do hope dealers don't order mostly 3 rows, because 3 rows on a vehicle is this size isn't very useful. I would rather have the unobstructed open space.


I will second that. I have no use for the third row, I just want the extra cargo space.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

IraceVW said:


> Wish there was a manual 4motion r line coming to the US, maybe even in a diesel model, but this is just wishful thinking. We will be lucky to get a manual at all. F cars in America. :banghead:


You heard about dieselgate right?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Car & Driver Prototype Test Drive

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-prototype-drive-review


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-tiguan-allspace-hits-geneva/


Tiguan Allspace news with pics. There's something about the Euro tiguan that just looks better than the ones (both SEL) I saw at the auto show. I don't know if it's the Euro's slightly different tail lights, the side badge near the A pillar or the seats/interior treatment - the US version's interior just felt/looked a little "cheap" to me (even though both were SELs, IIRC the seats between the two cars differed, perhaps one had better seats now that I think about it).


----------



## luck11 (Mar 6, 2016)

When I saw the first pics of the SWB, I was intrigued, never having been a VW owner. Then when I saw the pics of the R-Line SWB, I was sure it was going to be my next SUV, especially considering we want to downsize from our current SUV. Then, my bubble burst when I saw the LWB version proposed for NA. Ugh...it's just....bland. And as others have noted, that uptick in the rear quarter completely destroys the flow the lines of its profile. Now, if they came with an R-Line version of the LWB, I may reconsider, but as it stands now, the new Tig doesn't do anything for me. I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

So the 2018 Tiguan Allspace comes out in Europe months AFTER the US, yet the euro press release already has details on available trim lines in Germany, including mileage figures. Granted, they already have the SWB version out for about a year but I still find it annoying that we have little information  At least there are some coo pics to look at http://media.vw.com/release/1348/


----------



## awbrandt (Nov 10, 2006)

I read that VW has stated that all new models will be delayed 3 or 4 months due to EPA double checking all of the VW information. It was stated that EPA has no trust in VW because of dieselgate and this is causing delays.


----------



## kirk (May 24, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> So the 2018 Tiguan Allspace comes out in Europe months AFTER the US, yet the euro press release already has details on available trim lines in Germany, including mileage figures. Granted, they already have the SWB version out for about a year but I still find it annoying that we have little information  At least there are some coo pics to look at http://media.vw.com/release/1348/


This link is the first mention of the tow ratings I've seen so far. It mentions the 4motion version is rated to tow up to 2500kg. This might get de-rated for North America but its a start.
Thanks for posting.
Kirk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

awbrandt said:


> I read that VW has stated that all new models will be delayed 3 or 4 months due to EPA double checking all of the VW information. It was stated that EPA has no trust in VW because of dieselgate and this is causing delays.


Where was this stated? This would really suck for my family. We just had our firstborn, now 5 months old, and are in a 2 door GTI. Waited for the Alltrack, but it proved to be too small and the Tiguan LWB seemed like a godsend-no exaggeration. If this is true and it's looking like the Tiguan will be available at the end of the year, I may as well look elsewhere-either a use Passat for the time being, or (gulp) outside the VW brand.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

awbrandt said:


> I read that VW has stated that all new models will be delayed 3 or 4 months due to EPA double checking all of the VW information. It was stated that EPA has no trust in VW because of dieselgate and this is causing delays.


I don't think they mean the Atlas or Tiguan, I believe when I read it I got the sense that the Arteon, and next Jetta were pushed a few months back from their original plans to get engines certified. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

awbrandt said:


> I read that VW has stated that all new models will be delayed 3 or 4 months due to EPA double checking all of the VW information. It was stated that EPA has no trust in VW because of dieselgate and this is causing delays.


I've been keeping my eyes on all things LWB Tig and I haven't seen or heard anything regarding this. The Atlas is supposed to be out in May and the Tig in mid to late summer. Can you post a link to this information so it can be verified or shown to be inaccurate?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> WOW so much negativity in this thread!! The new Tiguan is EXACTLY what we need for the US market and we will do very well with this vehicle! It will be competitively priced competitively equipped and will ride and drive much better than the competition as do all of our current VW models. To the baboon guy you are just on here to get people stirred up with your speculation and honestly those comments would only come from a baboon as you obviously dont know what the market the Tiguan is competing in is dominated by the CR-V and Rav4 which are both very unattractive, uncomfortable and cheap all of which this new Tiguan is not. VW is not a cheap brand it is a mainstream brand with luxury features, fit & finish, and ride/comfort so the pricing may be a little more than the competition(we dont know pricing yet but it will be very attractive from what we have been told) but you get a lot more than what you are paying for which is in stark contrast to most brands.


lol. It never ceases to amaze me how oblivious some people are about all things media, public relations and image.

For a guy who has his employer's name on his username, going around throwing insults and starting flame wars on the internet. Just lol. So oblivious. Lets just leave it at that. LOL.

So much to counter. But so little shiz given right now as I'm not in the mood. But I will end by correcting you and saying once again, VW _is_ a cheap brand. It has it's intended market, but upscale brand it is not. It is an entry level brand. Saying this as a VW owner. lol.


----------



## awbrandt (Nov 10, 2006)

Not the original article that I read which stated a time frame but it covers some of the same information.

http://www.motor1.com/news/138153/vw-dieselgate-delay-new-models/

American customers will have to wait a bit longer than usual to get their hands on brand-new Volkswagen Group products. Speaking at the company’s Group Night event in Geneva this week, CEO Matthias Mueller said U.S. certification is taking longer than usual as a result of post-Dieselgate skepticism by regulators.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

baboondumdum said:


> lol. It never ceases to amaze me how oblivious some people are about all things media, public relations and image.
> 
> For a guy who has his employer's name on his username, going around throwing insults and starting flame wars on the internet. Just lol. So oblivious. Lets just leave it at that. LOL.
> 
> So much to counter. But so little shiz given right now as I'm not in the mood. But I will end by correcting you and saying once again, VW _is_ a cheap brand. It has it's intended market, but upscale brand it is not. It is an entry level brand. Saying this as a VW owner. lol.



No flame wars started here just stating the facts... VW is a mainstream brand yes but it is the nicest of all of the mainstream brand and the farthest from being cheap... have you ever driven a honda,toyota,chevy,nissan or anything else? You are on the wrong site if your only interested in bashing VW


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

The Atlas will cost $30K. What would be the price of the 2018 Tiguan and Touareg?


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Paroxetine said:


> The Atlas will cost $30K. What would be the price of the 2018 Tiguan and Touareg?


Touareg won't change. Even though it's smaller than the Atlas, it's a more premium vehicle and will continue to be the flagship. Today it starts at 49k, at least until the new generation, expect it to remain the same. The 2018 Tiguan hasn't been priced out yet, but VW's wording on it is it'll be competitive with the compact segment. Probably will start between 22k-25k.


----------



## jimbo883 (Jun 18, 2015)

Paroxetine said:


> The Atlas will cost $30K. What would be the price of the 2018 Tiguan and Touareg?





capclassicv2 said:


> Touareg won't change. Even though it's smaller than the Atlas, it's a more premium vehicle and will continue to be the flagship. Today it starts at 49k, at least until the new generation, expect it to remain the same. The 2018 Tiguan hasn't been priced out yet, but VW's wording on it is it'll be competitive with the compact segment. Probably will start between 22k-25k.



So I'm having a problem with all these sell numbers.

Currently the Touareg starts at $49K...........makes sense since it's their premium SUV

Numbers for the Atlas fall into the $30K range..............??????????

Numbers for the LWB Tiguan are starting at $22-$25K range...............????????????????

Currently the SWB Tiguan S starts at $25K............Fact

So if we are to really assume these numbers are in the ball park can we assume that VW has decided to cut the margin on the new LWB model. Or are the pricing assumptions incorrect for the new Altas and LWB Tiguan?

If you look at Fords SUV line this might shed better light on what to expect

Escape starts at $24K the SWB Tiguan model competes here
Edge starts at $29K will the LWB Tiguan compete here
Explorer Starts at $32K I assume the Atlas will fit into here
Expedition starts at $47K this is were the Touareg fits

My feeling is that the new LWB Tiguan will come in closer to the Ford business model not down in the low $20s. The low $20 pricing undercuts the price of the SWB. Can't see them doing that.

Rebuttals await.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

jimbo883 said:


> Escape starts at $24K the SWB Tiguan model competes here
> Edge starts at $29K will the LWB Tiguan compete here
> Explorer Starts at $32K I assume the Atlas will fit into here
> Expedition starts at $47K this is were the Touareg fits
> ...


The LWB Tiguan will compete with the Escape, not the Edge and it will not start at 29k either. _ "We plan to price Tiguan very competitively with other compact SUVs."_ While the length of the LWB Tiguan is closer to the Edge, VW is still classifying it as a compact crossover. They made it bigger to be on the biggest end class, but they aren't moving it out of the segment. Looking at just the dimensions, the Touareg and Edge are about the same size so you can't really go off of Ford's line-up VW doesn't follow that same theme.

Current Gen Tiguan - Length: 174.5in, Width: 71.2in, Wheelbase: 102.5in
Ford Escape - Length: 178.1in, Width: 72.4in, Wheelbase: 105.9in
Nissan Rogue - Length: 182.7in, Width: 71.7in, Wheelbase: 106.5in
Mitsubishi Outlander - Length: 183.3in, Width: 70.9in, Wheelbase: 105.1in
LWB Tiguan - Length: 185.5in, Width: 72.4in, Wheelbase: 109.9in
Ford Edge - Length: 188.1in, Width: 75.9in, Wheelbase: 112.2in
VW Touareg - Length: 188.8in, Width: 76.4in, Wheelbase: 113.9in

I included the Rogue and Outlander because they are the only other compact crossovers with 3 rows of seats. Now not much is known how they plan on running both Tiguan's (old and new) side-by-side. _"The older Tiguan will be positioned as a less expensive model"_. GM usually does this when they release new model generations by running the old gen as a "Classic". Nissan also did it with the Rogue, by naming the old model the Rogue Select for a year or two. I'm guessing if the current Tiguan today starts at 25k, expect it to be discontented, maybe even to just one trim, and priced a slightly below the new model.


----------



## jimbo883 (Jun 18, 2015)

capclassicv2 said:


> I'm guessing if the current Tiguan today starts at 25k, expect it to be discontented, maybe even to just one trim, and priced a slightly below the new model.


If this holds true then anyone buying a 2017 SWB Tiguan will loose more money than usual as soon as they walk out the door. If I was in the market I'd hold off before buying any VW SUV until the dust has cleared.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

You ultimately pay for what you get. If they do discontent it, sure you'll be paying less, but you may lose some features too.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

kirk said:


> This link is the first mention of the tow ratings I've seen so far. It mentions the 4motion version is rated to tow up to 2500kg. This might get de-rated for North America but its a start.
> Thanks for posting.
> Kirk


Wow...5500 lbs (2500kg x 2.2 kg/lb)? Someone's numbers seem to be askew, especially for a 2.0T.

Atlas is rated to 5000 lbs and that's with the VR6 for US spec.

They're both off the MQB platform which should have the same tow rating, but I don't see how the smaller engine is rated to tow 500 lbs more. Well I mean I can but I have no hp/tq numbers to compare except for Atlas ones assuming it's the same 2.0T.


----------



## jimbo883 (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like the little guy will be hanging around for a while.

http://www.vwvortex.com/news/tiguan-klassisch-old-model-stay-vw-looks-flesh-suv-offerings/


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

baboondumdum said:


> lol. It never ceases to amaze me how oblivious some people are about all things media, public relations and image.
> 
> For a guy who has his employer's name on his username, going around throwing insults and starting flame wars on the internet. Just lol. So oblivious. Lets just leave it at that. LOL.
> 
> So much to counter. But so little shiz given right now as I'm not in the mood. But I will end by correcting you and saying once again, VW _is_ a cheap brand. It has it's intended market, but upscale brand it is not. It is an entry level brand. Saying this as a VW owner. lol.



*10 of the Cheapest Brand New Cars*

Trying my hardest to find a Volkswagen on this list. Anyone else have luck?

By the way, to get a little technical. Under the parent company of Volkswagen AG. Seat & Skoda are slotted below VW. So technically speaking these two brands are the cheap brands.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> No flame wars started here just stating the facts... VW is a mainstream brand yes but it is the nicest of all of the mainstream brand and the farthest from being cheap... have you ever driven a honda,toyota,chevy,nissan or anything else? You are on the wrong site if your only interested in bashing VW


"Bashing"? You have no clue. Flame wars with company name linked to account = completely oblivious. Need a lesson in public image 101. Yes, of course I have driven other cars.

As for your original post here? Nothing but a biased salesman sales pitch. Do you think you're fooling anyone? As a sales guy telling us VW is the BEST over Toyota and Honda and the likes. Like we will just buy that. In fact, sales numbers do not lie. Sales numbers reflect what the market thinks. Looking back in history as of late, what does sales history tell you about brand and model popularity? Hint, it aint the VW Tiguan.

Also, with all that you disagreed with, what have you actually countered? Other than giving us the sales pitch about VW being the best brand on earth, telling us as a VW salesman. As someone who owns a VW, you're kinda preaching to the choir too.

Some of my points:

(1) Gen 2 Tig looks better with LED headlamp and LCD dash. Only way to compel owners of recent models like myself to switch immediately, which is what I planned on doing originally well before details came out recently that is disappointing (e.g. LWB).
(2) But such features is only available in highest trim level. Meaning it's probably gonna be around a $40K car based on today's model prices. At that price range, it is not compelling value compared to competition at that price range. Prices of new model not released also, so not sure how you can counter that assumption. Are you suggesting Tig2 will be significantly cheaper? Doubt it.
(3) Higher risk of flaws or bugs in newly released models than a model that has been on the market for years? This is pretty basic logic. Are you going to provide a guarantee that the new tig will be free of any flaws over the long term? Lets take the chain tensioner failure of pre-2013 model Tigs. Who knew until the product was in the real world market for 5-6 years that this design flaw even existed? At least we can now say post-2013 models at least has the problem 'mitigated'. Will the Tig2 be the perfect car free of flaws? A newly released and designed model? Built in a brand new factory in a brand new country? Absolutely perfect right off the bat. No flaws what so ever. Sure.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> *10 of the Cheapest Brand New Cars*
> 
> Trying my hardest to find a Volkswagen on this list. Anyone else have luck?
> 
> By the way, to get a little technical. Under the parent company of Volkswagen AG. Seat & Skoda are slotted below VW. So technically speaking these two brands are the cheap brands.


lol at using a list full of subcompacts and comparing it to VW's lineup of pretty much mostly mid sized sedans and up. You wanna compare e-bikes to VWs too and say e-bikes are cheaper? You wanna compare new VWs to 10 year old beaters (which are cheaper)? Well of course there are cheaper when you're not comparing apples to apples.

The base Tiguan is one of the cheaper CUVs on the market. Comparable in price to the Jeep Cherokee, etc. Arguably better built. Obviously as a tig owner, I concluded the Tig was the better value for money. But to say VW is not 'cheap' is just inaccurate. VW is on the lower end of the range as far as price goes for cars in general. VW is "the people's car". It's meant to be cheap. And cheap it is.

With the Jetta you can get a relatively new but used one for around or under $10K with not a lot of mileage. They depreciate like its nobody's business. That's cheap. You can cash buy cars like this. Some cars lose $10K depreciation in a year.

The only 'expensive' car in VW's (NA) lineup is the touareg. And about that, at that price point of the Touareg, it's not really a compelling value IMO given the competition. Again, it's why they don't sell very well. Sales numbers do not lie. 

VW is cheap and simple. Audi is more expensive and luxury. Porsche is expensive and more exclusive.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

You can order the Tiguan in April for May delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...if you live in India. http://auto.ndtv.com/news/volkswagen-tiguan-to-be-launched-in-india-in-may-2017-1670334


Still no word on when we can order (let alone see a price/order sheet) in North America even though it made its debut here first and is supposed to be so critical to VW.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> You can order the Tiguan in April for May delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...if you live in India. http://auto.ndtv.com/news/volkswagen-tiguan-to-be-launched-in-india-in-may-2017-1670334
> ...


I think this is the European model of the Tig, not the LWB. Note in the description it says 60mm (2.36) longer than the old Tig.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> I think this is the European model of the Tig, not the LWB. Note in the description it says 60mm (2.36) longer than the old Tig.


You're right - I even noticed the flat rear window near the back instead of the kinked one (as the LWB would have)...but I guess my coffee didn't kick in yet. 

Still rather annoyed about the lack of info...VW Shanghai has LWB pricing/package info already...so my  is still justified.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> Still rather annoyed about the lack of info...VW Shanghai has LWB pricing/package info already...so my  is still justified.


I agree completely. I've been waiting for this vehicle for over a year now and would love to have some details and a more solid expected "on sale" date.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

WOOT WOOT WOOT!!! Breaking (to me) news! Brace yourselves! :laugh:

VW.com has updated the Tiguan's page to show the standard headlights (and different wheels?) on the color configuration section. Other than that no news/changes I've noticed since the page went live.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I just saw it last night. From some of the videos, it does appear that the standard headlights have LED drl next to the turn signals. 

And I feel like the colors have been adjusted in the 360 model. That blue is still looking pretty good.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> WOOT WOOT WOOT!!! Breaking (to me) news! Brace yourselves! :laugh:
> 
> VW.com has updated the Tiguan's page to show the standard headlights (and different wheels?) on the color configuration section. Other than that no news/changes I've noticed since the page went live.


I can't find any new information other than what is shown at http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan which only shows the SEL with the LED Headlights and shows the 19" five spoke wheels which I believe will be the standard wheel on the SEL. 

Do you know of another URL that I'm missing??

Edit: I see what you mean now on the color configuration section -- if you don't change the color it shows an SEL without the LED Headlights and with different wheels.

BTW: If you want to get sick take a look at the Australian VW website--they have a fantastic selection of cars (like the EU Passat, Passat Wagon and Passat Allroad) and a much wider selection of engines than we get. It also looks like their red for the new Tig is different than ours--theirs seems to much more of a deep cherry red with no orange tinge.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Couple quick pics from the Vegas dealer meetings.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for the pics! With the Atlas' info being revealed, I'm hoping the Tiguan is not far behind? Any info on ETAs?

I'd like to order one if possible, sight unseen (except for the auto show). I'm hoping that the offer an R-line package like the Atlas and similar trims, including a "launch" edition. This car can't come soon enough!

Edit: Also, do I see rurning boards between the wheels - is that a trim package or standard on SEL?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

We're being told early Fall for the new Tiguan. Would love for it to come earlier. Want to pull my wife out of her Tiguan lease early for the 18


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Edit: Also, do I see rurning boards between the wheels - is that a trim package or standard on SEL?


Not 100% sure. I am not there, GM And dealer owner are. I would venture a guess they are an accessory. Seems like the Gray and red/orange Tiguans are loaded up with accessories.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> We're being told early Fall for the new Tiguan. Would love for it to come earlier. Want to pull my wife out of her Tiguan lease early for the 18


Damn, hopefully it's "late-summer" like the Canadian site says:

https://vwmodels.ca/2018tiguan/#hero

Late summer sounds better to me than early fall.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Damn, hopefully it's "late-summer" like the Canadian site says:
> 
> https://vwmodels.ca/2018tiguan/#hero
> 
> Late summer sounds better to me than early fall.


Yes, Canada generally gets the new models a couple months ahead of the US.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Back in January I received this reply from VW Corporate Marketing--"Current timing for Tiguan is late summer—likely July/August" for the US. I hope it's July --- my 07 Passat Wagon is in excellent shape, but I'm ready to replace it after 10 years.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

shawshank redemption said:


> Couple quick pics from the Vegas dealer meetings.


If that is an OEM bar, then it's quite an improvement from the current OEM one with the rattly plastic covers.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> Yes, Canada generally gets the new models a couple months ahead of the US.


Does anyone else find it ironic that the LWB Tiguan, which was supposedly developed for the American market, is released to the US last?

The Shanghai VW website is amazing compared to the site on vw.com and shows the LWB Tiguan with videos and renderings, with a lot of great options we'll probably never get here. It also looks like it's at least orderable since pricing and package information is listed. 

I don't know if I can wait for 6 more months for the NA release of the Tiguan. That being said, I looked at the Nissan Pathfinder - it comes with some options (like heated rear seats, multi-zone climate control, area view) that I doubt we'll get in the Tiguan at launch (but will be available in the rest of world). The LWB Tiguan SEL I sat in at the auto show felt like a base model on the inside compared to similar competitor SUVs - I'm hoping that it being a pre-production model had something to do with it. But at least we'll get a heated steering wheel (yawn). I feel like the new Tiguan isn't going to be worth waiting for, from what I've seen so far - I want to be wrong.

I don't want to jump ship, but this wait is killing me. I wish some info on trims (features and options) would be released with some pricing - that would keep my eyes from straying more, especially now that we started taking my 6 month-old to daycare this week using our 2-door GTI (putting his car seat into the rear is getting old, quick).


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

rev18gti said:


> I don't want to jump ship, but this wait is killing me. I wish some info on trims (features and options) would be released with some pricing - that would keep my eyes from straying more, especially now that we started taking my 6 month-old to daycare this week using our 2-door GTI (putting his car seat into the rear is getting old, quick).


I'm in the same boat. At least trim levels and option packages. I'm a VAG leg humper so pricing is not that much of a concern. My main concern is that the autonomous braking be available on the lower trim levels like Subaru. If not, Forester is my backup(Which I really don't want, but it is a compelling package in terms of features)


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the only car that might get me away from VW is the CX-5 diesel. But since it's not going to be available any earlier than the Tiguan, it'll be a tug of war. I really want a diesel again (miss my Passat a lot, and my Q5 2.0T is thirsty!), but me and my family are quite partial to VW. My '11 Tiguan was just a hair too small, which this model takes care of. My '11 was also not particularly fuel efficient, but I like what I'm hearing about the expected improvement here.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

The new Tiguan looks much more high end than the Atlas, IMO. I think this design will age very well.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

ATC98092 said:


> I think the only car that might get me away from VW is the CX-5 diesel. But since it's not going to be available any earlier than the Tiguan, it'll be a tug of war. I really want a diesel again (miss my Passat a lot, and my Q5 2.0T is thirsty!), but me and my family are quite partial to VW. My '11 Tiguan was just a hair too small, which this model takes care of. My '11 was also not particularly fuel efficient, but I like what I'm hearing about the expected improvement here.


I've been considering the CX-5 also. The 2017 is IMO the best looking CUV out there, but I'm still leaning toward the new Tiguan for two reasons: The CX-5 gas engine is normally aspirated with not much tuning available so you're stuck with the available power/torque if you find it sluggish while with the Tig it's simple to do an APR chip if it's a little sluggish. The other thing that concerns me with the CX-5 is the thin paint--many pro detailers will check paint thickness before polishing and they always report the Mazda paint is considerably thinner than most cars and on the Mazda user websites I see allot of reports of the paint chipping easily.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

mittencuh said:


> The new Tiguan looks much more high end than the Atlas, IMO. I think this design will age very well.


:thumbup: agreed. I'm already looking forward to the 2021 Atlas facelift.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> August-ish per a rep at the Chicago Auto Show.
> 
> And, rumor has it, 6 year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty.


Rumor confirmed!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

New Tig and Atlas get 6 year/72,000 warranty.

http://www.autoblog.com/2017/04/11/volkswagen-atlas-tiguan-warranty/?hcid=ab-around-ab-tile-${hcidValue}


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

pwaug said:


> New Tig and Atlas get 6 year/72,000 warranty.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2017/04/11/volkswagen-atlas-tiguan-warranty/?hcid=ab-around-ab-tile-${hcidValue}


holy crap. VW stepping up their game! Major improvement over the 3yr/36k


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

pwaug said:


> New Tig and Atlas get 6 year/72,000 warranty.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2017/04/11/volkswagen-atlas-tiguan-warranty/?hcid=ab-around-ab-tile-${hcidValue}


Wow, big plus there :thumbup:


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

They are closer to winning me back with the Tiguan. That warranty is really the nice piece of mind a lot of folks were looking for. If I keep the car for 6 years like I usually do, it'll be covered the entire time. Nice. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

OK, VW - now that you have everyone's attention how about releasing trims and prices and opening the ordering books?  The Atlas' website was updated yesterday, likely in conjunction with this warranty announcement, but still nothing new for the Tiguan


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been following this thread, and don't think I've seen it shared (so apologies if this already has) but I've come across the trim levels and options for the Canadian version of the 2018 Tiguan.

Not sure if the resolution will be high enough for this to be readable:










I'll share a public link to the pdf file:

http://docdro.id/a8sUKgC


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Thanks :thumbup: Unfortunately there is no pricing yet.

Some quick takeaways:

Stop/start like on the Atlas
3rd row option on all trims
FWD only on base model
LED tails standard
LED headlights only on top trim
Digital dash only on top trim
Brown leather/ette seats!


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

So if we were to match those trims with the US S, SE, and SEL then I think my perfect trim would be a SE (Comfortline) in base form with Silk Blue and storm grey interior. 

Interesting to note that only the Trendline comes in FWD according to that order guide. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

At least for the US press release, I got the impression that AWD would be optional across the trim levels, but it only is an option in the base model (for Canada). 

Interesting....if the same trims hold true for the US, I guess I'll be getting the SEL since my wife only cares that it has a good sound system (and I like the bells and whistles too). Not sure if the DAP will be worth the $ and surprised (a little) that rear climate control isn't offered (like overseas), especially with the 3 row option.


----------



## marco.soliman86 (Apr 4, 2017)

wonder if the warranty announcement will apply to Canada as well...


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hajduk said:


> Thanks :thumbup: Unfortunately there is no pricing yet.
> 
> Some quick takeaways:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty excited to see some different leather/ette colour options on the seats in Canada. Feel like most VWs have pretty much just been completely black interiors.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

marco.soliman86 said:


> wonder if the warranty announcement will apply to Canada as well...


Apparently not.

http://canada.autonews.com/article/...922/vw-canada-wont-match-u-s-warranty-upgrade


----------



## marco.soliman86 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> Apparently not.
> 
> http://canada.autonews.com/article/...922/vw-canada-wont-match-u-s-warranty-upgrade


As usual, Canada gets the shaft...


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

marco.soliman86 said:


> As usual, Canada gets the shaft...


Keep in mind that Canada still has a 4-yr B2B warranty whereas the US has a 3yr.


----------



## marco.soliman86 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> Keep in mind that Canada still has a 4-yr B2B warranty whereas the US has a 3yr.


True...

A little bummed out that the Digital Cockpit and LED headlights are only available on the highest trim. Would have been nice if it was an option on the comfortline.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

joey003 said:


> I'm pretty excited to see some different leather/ette colour options on the seats in Canada. Feel like most VWs have pretty much just been completely black interiors.


In my experience that's because dealers order most of their vehicles that way even though other interior colours (beige, brown) have always been available. Black is safer and more universally appealing.

We wanted a silver 2017 Highline w/R-Line and saddle brown leather, but when we were looking there wasn't a single one available or even incoming on the entire east coast. The dealer told us there was ONE regular Highline, silver on brown, inbound to a dealer in Newfoundland. They were able to grab it, but if they couldn't have, we would have had to do a factory order. Some of the colour combos, even though they're on the order sheet, are pretty rare.

I love the saddle brown, so it's too bad they're ditching brown for 2018 in favour of "orange/black".


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

bmorton said:


> In my experience that's because dealers order most of their vehicles that way even though other interior colours (beige, brown) have always been available. Black is safer and more universally appealing.
> 
> We wanted a silver 2017 Highline w/R-Line and saddle brown leather, but when we were looking there wasn't a single one available or even incoming on the entire east coast. The dealer told us there was ONE regular Highline, silver on brown, inbound to a dealer in Newfoundland. They were able to grab it, but if they couldn't have, we would have had to do a factory order. Some of the colour combos, even though they're on the order sheet, are pretty rare.
> 
> I love the saddle brown, so it's too bad they're ditching brown for 2018 in favour of "orange/black".


I do remember seeing beige as an option at times in the past. But for the past 3 VWs I purchased the only interior colour options were black. It wasn't that the dealer was avoiding certain interiors, just that they weren't available unfortunately.

I wouldn't mind the orange/black leather with habanero orange exterior, but it's not a possible combination lol!


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

joey003 said:


> I do remember seeing beige as an option at times in the past. But for the past 3 VWs I purchased the only interior colour options were black. It wasn't that the dealer was avoiding certain interiors, just that they weren't available unfortunately.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the orange/black leather with habanero orange exterior, but it's not a possible combination lol!


It can depend on the model as well as the exterior colour choice but you're right, there were some where the only option was black. Tiguan has technically had three interior colour options since 2012 (four if you count the two-tone on the 2017 Wolfsburg), although I don't think they ever got saddle brown in the US, for whatever reason. Nice to see grey as an interior option for 2018, at least.


----------



## Tamerlane (Jul 20, 2016)

bmorton said:


> We wanted a silver 2017 Highline w/R-Line and saddle brown leather, but when we were looking there wasn't a single one available or even incoming on the entire east coast. The dealer told us there was ONE regular Highline, silver on brown, inbound to a dealer in Newfoundland. They were able to grab it, but if they couldn't have, we would have had to do a factory order. Some of the colour combos, even though they're on the order sheet, are pretty rare.


I am still interested in a 2017 Tiguan R-Line in Canada. Does anyone know for how long you can still make factory orders for the 2017 model, now that there seems to be an order sheet for the 2018?

Am I reading this chart correctly to mean it's already too late?

https://www.elementfleet.com/resour...keValue=Volkswagen&r69_r1_r5:range=all#filter


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

Tamerlane said:


> I am still interested in a 2017 Tiguan R-Line in Canada. Does anyone know for how long you can still make factory orders for the 2017 model, now that there seems to be an order sheet for the 2018?


The chart you posted may or may not be accurate for Canadian orders, but either way you're probably close to the end of being able to factory order a 2017. Have you talked to a dealer and had them search current and incoming inventory for the colour combo you're looking for?


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Looking at the U.K. and German catalogues, it still appears that we are getting the short end of the stick.
SEL models come with 19 inch wheels in the EU and leatherette isn't even a consideration in the U.K. 
This applies to the swb versions as I can't find any lwb catalogues.
Dropping power to less than the 2017 model year and making the vehicle larger and heavier doesn't bode well.
It will all depend upon the quality of the interior, I would like to trade in my 2014 GLK,but ......


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Woj said:


> Looking at the U.K. and German catalogues, it still appears that we are getting the short end of the stick.
> SEL models come with 19 inch wheels in the EU and leatherette isn't even a consideration in the U.K.
> This applies to the swb versions as I can't find any lwb catalogues.
> Dropping power to less than the 2017 model year and making the vehicle larger and heavier doesn't bode well.
> It will all depend upon the quality of the interior, I would like to trade in my 2014 GLK,but ......


 I was at NYIAS today and checked out the Tiguan LWB. Interior felt incredibly cheap. Lots of hard plastics throughout the cabin. The center armrest doesn't slide forward. Glove box is no longer felt lined. Kind of mk6 Jetta quality.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

dcsh said:


> I was at NYIAS today and checked out the Tiguan LWB. Interior felt incredibly cheap. Lots of hard plastics throughout the cabin. The center armrest doesn't slide forward. Glove box is no longer felt lined. Kind of mk6 Jetta quality.


So my question for everyone is, is any of that a problem? The Tiguan I had (2009 SE) didn't have a felt-lined glove box and there was hard plastic every where except the top of the door. I don't ever remember it being any more "high quality" than any other vehicle so I'm not sure what really we're comparing the LWB to. The current one is not a premium vehicle. 

For me, I understand this market. My mother just brought a stripper base S Ford Escape about a month ago. I drove it for a day to run some errands and the price point never bothered me. Only thing I could report back was that she should have gotten an up level engine. 

I used to have the mindset that VW was better than any other mainstream maker. But after living with my Cruze for almost 4 years, I don't think l care perception anymore. My dog is just going to drool all over the plastics anyway. The reasons I am interested in a compact crossover is for the utility. I'm tired of needed to borrow someone else's vehicle to load things up in. I need something that's durable to take loading boxes, pets and hopefully kids in. And for me, I don't think it matters how nice it is. I want the price and feature content right. 

So back to my question, is having cheap plastics, less horsepower (but more torque) or having it bigger in length a problem? I'm actually curious to hear how everyone else sees it. You know we enthusiasts can be extra critical when everything isn't exactly to our liking lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dcsh said:


> I was at NYIAS today and checked out the Tiguan LWB. Interior felt incredibly cheap. Lots of hard plastics throughout the cabin. The center armrest doesn't slide forward. Glove box is no longer felt lined. Kind of mk6 Jetta quality.


Maybe their strategy is similar to the outgoing model Tiguan. Release something and test the market. Then in a few years "refresh" it. Maybe an exterior facelift. Maybe some interior things tweaked. Their last tweak on the gen1 tiguan was 'good" i guess. The gen1 pre-facelift Tiguan looks pretty ugly. I probably wouldn't have bought it if not for the refreshed look.

Hopefully some things they will change for a facelift gen2 Tig is standard LED headlamps, without price increase. Lets face it, these upgrade items have huge profit margin for them, but if their overall sales number are in the slump, then they can probably afford to cut down on some high margin up sell items and make it standard without additional charge, because beggars ain't choosers.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> So my question for everyone is, is any of that a problem? The Tiguan I had (2009 SE) didn't have a felt-lined glove box and there was hard plastic every where except the top of the door. I don't ever remember it being any more "high quality" than any other vehicle so I'm not sure what really we're comparing the LWB to. The current one is not a premium vehicle.
> 
> For me, I understand this market. My mother just brought a stripper base S Ford Escape about a month ago. I drove it for a day to run some errands and the price point never bothered me. Only thing I could report back was that she should have gotten an up level engine.
> 
> ...


I think use of soft touch materials and felt or silicone lining of cubby space helps to improve perception of quality. Because things will rattle around if it's hard plastic on hard items you place in the space.

North American autos have stepped up their game in recent years. More than 10 years ago, Japanese and VW were the clear leaders in auto value. High quality car for the price. The NA auto makers made ugly cars back then. Then financial crisis hit and post auto bailout era, the NA autos started to really step up their game big time, starting with Ford and the rest caught up. Now they are becoming leaders while VW is in the middle, and Jap cars lag way behind. It seems to be what autos do. They make quantum leaps. Then they slack off and plateau for a while until forced to change. Sort of like Volvo, which just in the past few years started to really step up their game again. VW is unfortunately starting to fall behind. They might need a kick in the butt to make that quantum leap. Honestly, the Ford/GM cars are good. VW is not superior in any way shape or form.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> I think use of soft touch materials and felt or silicone lining of cubby space helps to improve perception of quality. Because things will rattle around if it's hard plastic on hard items you place in the space.
> 
> North American autos have stepped up their game in recent years. More than 10 years ago, Japanese and VW were the clear leaders in auto value. High quality car for the price. The NA auto makers made ugly cars back then. Then financial crisis hit and post auto bailout era, the NA autos started to really step up their game big time, starting with Ford and the rest caught up. Now they are becoming leaders while VW is in the middle, and Jap cars lag way behind. It seems to be what autos do. They make quantum leaps. Then they slack off and plateau for a while until forced to change. Sort of like Volvo, which just in the past few years started to really step up their game again. VW is unfortunately starting to fall behind. They might need a kick in the butt to make that quantum leap. Honestly, the Ford/GM cars are good. VW is not superior in any way shape or form.


Okay, I didn't really think of the rattling thing. My glove boxes are usually stuffed with papers, pens and trinkets so I never really considered anything sliding in it. With my current Cruze, I don't even notice the cheapness of it, because it starts and doesn't give me any of the problems any of my VW's did. It sorta taught me that I don't really care how hard the plastics are at the end of the day.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> Okay, I didn't really think of the rattling thing. My glove boxes are usually stuffed with papers, pens and trinkets so I never really considered anything sliding in it. With my current Cruze, I don't even notice the cheapness of it, because it starts and doesn't give me any of the problems any of my VW's did. It sorta taught me that I don't really care how hard the plastics are at the end of the day.


When you're driving you'd hear rattle if it wasn't lined and damped. 

And it goes to show the level of thoughtfulness into the design. Something with no lining screams corner cutting or lack of effort.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Don't forget these Tigs at the auto shows are pre-production units. For as many negative comments I've seen regarding the new Tig I've seen as many positive comments. I'll reserve final judgement until I see and test drive a production model of the new Tig for my self. I've been evaluating and test driving CUVs in this class for over a year now and at least on paper the new Tig comes out on top so I'll wait for the real thing for final judgement. The only one that is close is the new 2017 CX-5, but I've got some real concerns regarding the thin paint used by Mazda, reports of frequent paint chipping and 185 lb-ft torque @4000 RPM (AWD) verses 227 lb-ft of torque (assuming this will be at the 2,000 rpm range) in the new Tig. On my 10 year old Passat Wagon I have one small chip.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah, anecdotally the Mazdas definitely seems to have really thin paint. Anecdotally, they also seem to have really thin sheet metal too compared to the VWs I've seen. I base it on the knock test and you can feel how solid the car's exterior is.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> Yeah, anecdotally the Mazdas definitely seems to have really thin paint. Anecdotally, they also seem to have really thin sheet metal too compared to the VWs I've seen. I base it on the knock test and you can feel how solid the car's exterior is.


The thin paint on Mazda's is more than anecdotal. I do a little auto detailing here and there (in addition to my own cars) so hang out on a few "detailing" websites. The pros who post their work in most cases use a paint thickness gauge before every detail and I've seen many actual reports of the thin Mazda paint compared to most production vehicles. 

I agree with you regarding the perceived thin sheet metal of many of the Japanese vehicles. When you close a VW door (even the newer models made in the US and Mexico) to me there is a reassuring thump that's not present with the others.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> When you're driving you'd hear rattle if it wasn't lined and damped.
> 
> And it goes to show the level of thoughtfulness into the design. Something with no lining screams corner cutting or lack of effort.


Obviously a VWOA decision. 


Don't see any of these cost cutting in Chinese production.

http://tiguan.svw-volkswagen.com/


----------



## Maxalama (Apr 11, 2017)

*New Tiguan... not so looking good.*

My personal opinion: a total fiasco ! Don't like it. The old one is more elegant; I am talking about the exterior design.
Audi had something similar with the A7 model.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

While I would be willing to trade in my MB GLK250 for an EU Tiguan, the photos that I have seen so far imply that VWoA has chosen to dumb down the new Tiguan Allspace as they did with the Passat.
That just doesn't fly with me ... if I wanted something cheap I would buy a Chevy or one of the Korean brands.

Thanks to VW and their diesels, I can't get a replacement for my diesel GLK and neither can I get the Tiguan with a diesel.

Looks like the new Tiguan and Atlas are cut from the same cheap cloth. Quite depressing as I had hoped to go back to VW as the Audi/MB/BMW small SUVs being imported are not quite what I want as the options are limited.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Woj said:


> While I would be willing to trade in my MB GLK250 for an EU Tiguan, the photos that I have seen so far imply that VWoA has chosen to dumb down the new Tiguan Allspace as they did with the Passat.
> That just doesn't fly with me ... if I wanted something cheap I would buy a Chevy or one of the Korean brands.
> 
> Thanks to VW and their diesels, I can't get a replacement for my diesel GLK and neither can I get the Tiguan with a diesel.
> ...


Lol I don't think any Tiguan would match up to the GLK though. Depending on when you need a new vehicle, you might want to check out the new Volvo XC60. Sounds like you want something more premium than the mainstream vehicles. There are other options. Loads of crossovers these days. Pictures won't do anything justice, you have sit in it and drive it to truly know if you like it or not. You could also consider the upcoming Mazda CX-5 diesel.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Woj said:


> While I would be willing to trade in my MB GLK250 for an EU Tiguan, the photos that I have seen so far imply that VWoA has chosen to dumb down the new Tiguan Allspace as they did with the Passat.
> That just doesn't fly with me ... if I wanted something cheap I would buy a Chevy or one of the Korean brands.
> 
> Thanks to VW and their diesels, I can't get a replacement for my diesel GLK and neither can I get the Tiguan with a diesel.
> ...


Interesting how people see things differently. I've seen a number of reviews on the new Tig that actually comment on how the reviewer sees the Tig as "upscale."


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

pwaug said:


> Interesting how people see things differently. I've seen a number of reviews on the new Tig that actually comment on how the reviewer sees the Tig as "upscale."


To your point, when the first MK6 Jetta came out and everyone was talking about how cheap it was, I sat in one and shrugged. I didn't think it was as bad as people made it out to be. Then I brought a NMS Passat and didn't feel it was dumbed down at all from my B6. Different perspectives as you said. 

But the fact of the matter is in 2017 there are many different options of vehicles. VW doesn't have to be the be all, end all. Though I know that's blasphemous to say on VWvortex lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

Woj said:


> While I would be willing to trade in my MB GLK250 for an EU Tiguan, the photos that I have seen so far imply that VWoA has chosen to dumb down the new Tiguan Allspace as they did with the Passat.
> That just doesn't fly with me ... if I wanted something cheap I would buy a Chevy or one of the Korean brands.
> 
> Thanks to VW and their diesels, I can't get a replacement for my diesel GLK and neither can I get the Tiguan with a diesel.
> ...


The NMS Passat is built specifically in America for America. The LWB Tiguan is not. There is quite a difference. I'm not sure why you would think any Tiguan would replace your GLK. Mercedes is quite a different level of vehicle. I'm sorry but VW is closer to Chevrolet and Korean brands than they are to Mercedes. Why don't you look at the new GLC instead? Not sure why you say options are limited. VW makes three SUVs and Audi/BMW/Mercedes make a SUV for every tiny niche of the market. Also FYI the X3 and X5 and GLE are made in America as well.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

My GLK is pretty basic, diesel, AMG package and upgraded stereo. 
The GLC is a problem as the basic motor in the GLC300 is a dog (4 cyl that sounds like a tractor) and the tires are small, the doors are tinny, etc.
Stepping up to pseudo AMG model (GLC43 AMG) garnishes you a nice TT V6, but the price of admission is steep. The full fledged AMG GLC63 is more than I want to spend ...
I would prefer the GLC350D but that isn't happening stateside.

The new X3 may be ok, but ....
The Volvo XC60 is all about style and not about practicality. Cargo capacity is modest. Nice interior, but the T6 and T5 motors are quite agricultural in sound, based upon the ones I have seen and heard in the XC90.

I am almost tempted to get one of the Touaregs this summer before the next gen comes out at the Frankfurt auto show. Rumors speak of a bland vehicle with a VR6 motor.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Actually, my rant has more to do with the fact that in the UK (and EU), one can order a Tiguan or Alltrack with individual options. VWoA does not offer that luxury.

I had looked at a Touareg prior to ordering my GLK. I went with the GLK because I could order it as I wanted it. 
The ability to order what one wants without being locked into packages has become the curse of VAG.
In contrast, MINI has chosen to offer packages as well as stand alone options.
BMW has a less practical approach.

VW products in the EU are cut from a different cloth as they are not viewed as bargain basement vehicles. 
Here, we are fed cheaper vehicles and a lot less variety. 

It's unfortunate, but it is reality.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Woj said:


> VW products in the EU are cut from a different cloth as they are not viewed as bargain basement vehicles.
> Here, we are fed cheaper vehicles and a lot less variety.
> 
> It's unfortunate, but it is reality.


I just want to point out that this really isn't true. VW overseas does offer variety, but that variety also includes some very basic stripper models as well as the high-end premium vehicles and trims. The only difference is, euro buyers have a culture of ordering their vehicles exactly how they want, whether it's basic or fully loaded, and waiting months for delivery. They pay more to get a vehicle the way they want. But "we" don't shop that way. That's why Honda and Toyota don't offer customizations. But past that, there is a misconception of euro buyers. Euro buyers don't see Volkswagen as any more premium than we do. VW to them is like Toyota or Ford to us. I don't wanna convince you from feeling how you do, but I thought a little different perspective was needed on that particular quote.


----------



## dpeters11 (Aug 11, 2014)

Figures, everything my wife likes about the 2018 is in the top trim level.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

My point is that at least in the UK and Switzerland,VW is a respectable mainstream make that is not viewed with disdain.

I order most of my vehicles and wait for them to arrive. Both my TT-S and GLK were ordered the BK way.
In order for me to buy, it has to be my way.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

Hajduk said:


> Keep in mind that Canada still has a 4-yr B2B warranty whereas the US has a 3yr.


Had an advantage. MY2018 Atlas and Tiguan is getting 6/72kmiles (about 115k kms) in the US, Canada is staying at 4/80k kms.

Edit to add: call and talk to VW customer service about it. The more people do the more likely they are to bring it around - maybe not this year (although Mazda did do retroactive the year they brought out the unlimited package) but in future versions.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

JohnNS said:


> Had an advantage. MY2018 Atlas and Tiguan is getting 6/72kmiles (about 115k kms) in the US, Canada is staying at 4/80k kms.
> 
> Edit to add: call and talk to VW customer service about it. The more people do the more likely they are to bring it around - maybe not this year (although Mazda did do retroactive the year they brought out the unlimited package) but in future versions.


Yes, my quote was in reference to VW US getting the 6-yr warranty for the new Tiguan and Atlas. But the rest of their lineup is still 3-yr, for now at least.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

Woj said:


> My point is that at least in the UK and Switzerland,VW is a respectable mainstream make that is not viewed with disdain.
> 
> I order most of my vehicles and wait for them to arrive. Both my TT-S and GLK were ordered the BK way.
> In order for me to buy, it has to be my way.


Then you aren't the consumer that VW is going after. I'm not trying to be rude, I just don't understand how you can mention your complaints about the GLC and XC60 and then think a car a class below is going to be better.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

What I meant is that if the overall quality is on par with my last Golf R and the price schedule is appropriate, then trading in the GLK might be a real option.
There appears to be no middle ground for the CUV market in the US. I do like the level of materials in MY17 Touareg.

I will wait until I see it to pass judgment.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

To his point, the gen2 tig that you'd probably want comes in at around $40K at the top trim, or probably higher if it's the R-line. That's the starting price of a Merc GLC. All of a sudden maybe you don't get the Tiguan.

But VW is meant to be "the people's car" for average joe. However, some VWs can get up there in price, particularly as you add on upgrades, making it not such a value proposition compared to "luxury" brands which may even have those addon features as standard.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dpeters11 said:


> Figures, everything my wife likes about the 2018 is in the top trim level.


Yeah

LED headlamps = highest trim only.
LCD instrument cluster = highest trim only.
Aggressive lower bumper = R-Line only.

I discovered that everything I found attractive about the new Tiguan are features on the highest trim only. And on the low level trim, you get this look:










instead of this:


----------



## dpeters11 (Aug 11, 2014)

So I haven't been keeping up with Tiguan's until the wife's recent comments after we had ours in for service. We have a 2011, and the biggest ticket repair we've had was the intake manifold needing replaced. That was under warranty, but had to deal with the carbon buildup. Has that issue been resolved in the models since then?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> So I haven't been keeping up with Tiguan's until the wife's recent comments after we had ours in for service. We have a 2011, and the biggest ticket repair we've had was the intake manifold needing replaced. That was under warranty, but had to deal with the carbon buildup. Has that issue been resolved in the models since then?


the carbon buildup seems to have improved but not eliminated on the Gen.3 EA888. 

have you replaced the tensioner on your 2011 yet?


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

how long before we get details on the R line?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> To his point, the gen2 tig that you'd probably want comes in at around $40K at the top trim, or probably higher if it's the R-line. .


Have you seen the actual pricing or are these just the speculations seen in the auto press?


----------



## dpeters11 (Aug 11, 2014)

DasCC said:


> the carbon buildup seems to have improved but not eliminated on the Gen.3 EA888.
> 
> have you replaced the tensioner on your 2011 yet?


That one doesn't sound familiar. Other than a few minor recalls, new front brakes and tires and new battery, the biggest service we had was back in 2015 when the engine light came on. That's when they said the intake manifold needed replaced, as well as a new coolant sensor and that there was a hole in the crankcase separator. We just did our 70k service.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> Have you seen the actual pricing or are these just the speculations seen in the auto press?


Just my own speculations/predictions. I don't think pricing is officially released or leaked that I've read anywhere.

But some things we do know to infer what pricing range will be, and frankly I don't think it will sway far from this. 

-Current gen1 Tig SEL highest trim starts at ~38K in NA.
-Different country different specs, but gen2 Tig R-line with 4Motion in the UK is the same price as base Merc GLC. Merc GLC in NA starts at ~40K vs gen1 Tig SEL only slightly cheaper even as we are today with the gen1.
-New model likely priced higher than outgoing gen1 Tig, but whether that is reducing price of gen1 or higher prices for gen2 remains to be seen.

My guess is this new gen2 Tig in NA will have the highest trim level at around 40K give or take. With the R-line, which probably won't be out for some time, more expensive yet as the truly highest trim level (similar to how it's like in europe).


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

okanTDI said:


> how long before we get details on the R line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact they didn't even advertise it and show it off in any auto show makes me think the LWB tig maybe won't get an R-line at time of release. Maybe something they release down the line at a later stage to 'revitalize' it a bit.


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

baboondumdum said:


> The fact they didn't even advertise it and show it off in any auto show makes me think the LWB tig maybe won't get an R-line at time of release. Maybe something they release down the line at a later stage to 'revitalize' it a bit.


hmm. that's upsetting. i'm waiting for the new tiguans and refreshed golf r's to come to a dealer so i can see them in person and evaluate them. i'm torn between the two. the smart decision is tiguan, but my heart wants the R. i've always wanted a GTI and the R is just a couple grand more for AWD and a more powerful engine. i don't want to get a new tiguan highline and then next year see the r line come out and then feel ****ty about my car right away.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

okanTDI said:


> hmm. that's upsetting. i'm waiting for the new tiguans and refreshed golf r's to come to a dealer so i can see them in person and evaluate them. i'm torn between the two. the smart decision is tiguan, but my heart wants the R. i've always wanted a GTI and the R is just a couple grand more for AWD and a more powerful engine. i don't want to get a new tiguan highline and then next year see the r line come out and then feel ****ty about my car right away.


Who knows. Maybe they will surprise us and have an r-line. But noone has seen it except in the european SWB tig.

I don't think the sense of missing out will ever subside. Natural phenomenon of consumers. There will always be greener pastures elsewhere and they will always release greater and better things you don't yet have. Sometimes you just jump right in and buy it and then follow a policy of buying something new every so often to keep up to date.

The tig R-line is probably more suitable for city driving due to the lower bumper and approach angle. In europe they released two different style bumpers for non-r-line, one for off road one for city. I think main differences for r-line tig will be exterior bodykit and steering wheel. Not gonna be a performance car like the Golf R vs regular golf. At least that's how it's done right now.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

okanTDI said:


> how long before we get details on the R line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am interested in the R Line too. I would consider dropping an R-Line bodykit in the future, but would prefer the savings of buying a factory edition. I bet it is possible to ship a Euro bodykit to the US via dealer to dealer or something similar.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> My guess is this new gen2 Tig in NA will have the highest trim level at around 40K give or take. With the R-line, which probably won't be out for some time, more expensive yet as the truly highest trim level (similar to how it's like in europe).


I think the 40K estimate is a little high. VW executives have stated on numerous occasions that the new Tig will be priced very competitively with current leaders in the market segment. It wouldn't make sense for them to price it higher than market leaders as they are trying to expand into this market.

A 2017 loaded CRV AWD Touring tops out at about 36K including transportation charges so IME we should see the new Tig SEL at around those numbers (I hope). Now, Honda doesn't have anything like an "R" version so that might be a higher price on the Tig if they offer it, but like you I haven't seen any "leaks" or "teasers" for an R Tig.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> I think the 40K estimate is a little high. VW executives have stated on numerous occasions that the new Tig will be priced very competitively with current leaders in the market segment. It wouldn't make sense for them to price it higher than market leaders as they are trying to expand into this market.
> 
> A 2017 loaded CRV AWD Touring tops out at about 36K including transportation charges so IME we should see the new Tig SEL at around those numbers (I hope). Now, Honda doesn't have anything like an "R" version so that might be a higher price on the Tig if they offer it, but like you I haven't seen any "leaks" or "teasers" for an R Tig.


$40K is for the range topping model. The new tig should probably start in the 25K area give or take. That's where it is 'competitive', or I shall say in line with, it's competitors. 

Take for instance the VW atlas. That car is no cheaper than it's competition as a starting price. I don't know if undercutting the competition in price is their initial strategy here. Particularly if they believe they have a real seller, which seems to be the case with the Gen2 Tiguan.

Only time can tell I guess. Gen1 tig tops out at the starting price of a base Merc GLC already as we stand today. So is VW going to really change things here? If not, it's going to be in the $40K area. Personally I don't think it will be cheaper, but maybe I can be pleasantly surprised. Of course, we are just arguing MSRP. We all know in reality VW throws in a bunch of promos that take off thousands. So in reality you can probably drive off with a tig cheaper than a merc. But at least not initially soon after release and not the MSRP price tag of the top ranging model.

I like the SWB R-line look. But VW has been kinda confused with the R-line in the tig in the past. They even eventually removed it in the 2017 lineup. I guess this new exterior bodykit really differntiates the R-line from regular tig this time around unlike Gen1 tig R-lines.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

If VW really wants the Tiguan competitive, a base FWD SEL should be between 29-31k. You can get a base top trim on all competitors around that range. Now of course, if you add AWD, sunroof, premium sound, then I can see it growing to 36k or whatever. But if I can't match it with a base Escape Titanium for 30k then I don't consider that competitive. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

The R-line could be just a package available on the different trim lines like on the Atlas.


----------



## Richard A. (Feb 10, 2014)

Other than the Motors, how different will the Tiguan be from the new Audi Q5's? Q5 2L requires premium fuel but makes 252 hp and 273 lbft of torque. It also has 8.2 inches of ground clearance but I don't think I've seen a number for the Tig. I'm even wondering if they can be made on the same assembly line, as they are both made in Mexico.


----------



## Maxalama (Apr 11, 2017)

Richard A. said:


> Other than the Motors, how different will the Tiguan be from the new Audi Q5's? Q5 2L requires premium fuel but makes 252 hp and 273 lbft of torque. It also has 8.2 inches of ground clearance but I don't think I've seen a number for the Tig. I'm even wondering if they can be made on the same assembly line, as they are both made in Mexico.


I thought the only Audi built outside Germany is the TT (in Hungary).


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Maxalama said:


> I thought the only Audi built outside Germany is the TT (in Hungary).


http://www.businessinsider.com/audi...ere-its-best-selling-suv-will-be-built-2016-9

That being said, the Q5 is not MQB like the 2nd generation Tiguan.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Maxalama said:


> I thought the only Audi built outside Germany is the TT (in Hungary).


Audi has plants around the world. The new Q5 sold in North America is sourced from a new plant in Mexico.


----------



## Maxalama (Apr 11, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> Audi has plants around the world. The new Q5 sold in North America is sourced from a new plant in Mexico.


Thank you guys; I was behind (!)


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> I am interested in the R Line too. I would consider dropping an R-Line bodykit in the future, but would prefer the savings of buying a factory edition. I bet it is possible to ship a Euro bodykit to the US via dealer to dealer or something similar.


Who knows, maybe the european SWB parts don't fit the NA LWB tig.

I like the look of the R-line too. The GTE version looks pretty good as well with the C shaped fog lamps/DRL. I'm very indifferent about the 'normal' gen2 Tig look.


----------



## lastsonnenkind (May 7, 2015)

*My personal utility function for the current Tiguan*

I can't help but feel that VW designers threw in the towel and fell in step with all of the reviewers out there who said the Tiguan was a nice SUV but a foot too short and that a 3rd row would do wonders for its marketability. The reality is that it has taken a while for the sub-compact SUV market to develop but it now seems to be hitting its stride with new models from M-B, BMW, Subaru and others. I always felt the comparison to the Japanese offerings (CR-V, CX-5 and RAV4) was mistaken and that there was a market for a high quality smaller SUV which is now what those new models are targeted at.

At least 4 times a day I feel like my 2014 Tig SEL is just the right size (getting in and out of my garage and getting in and out of a parking spot at the mall). Probably 2x a year I feel that it might be too small but then anything less than a pickup truck wouldn't have helped either. Added to that is that for every moment I drive it I feel it is a great ride whether on a surface street or the demolition derby coming out of Terminal Island onto the 710 in Long Beach Harbor. I feel that Tiggie can hold her own against the 18 wheelers that have just loaded up on the latest container full of junk from China that is being hustled to Walmarts across the country. Added to that is the feeling I get from the cockpit that it was designed as an integrated whole with the driver and front passenger in mind. It is way better than the gimmicky fashions pursued by Japanese designers.

So doing the math of my utility function for the current vs 2018 Tiguans: Function Current 2018

Size 9 6
Build Quality 10 8 (remains to be seen if this high)
Performance 9 7
Driver Assist 6 9 
 ______ _____
Total Utility Score 34 30


Bottom line is VW will have to convince me that it is worth moving to the newer model.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

okanTDI said:


> how long before we get details on the R line?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I emailed VW Canada about a month ago inquiring and the response was they have no information about when or if the new Tiguan will be available in an R Line.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

lastsonnenkind said:


> Bottom line is VW will have to convince me that it is worth moving to the newer model.


Well you should be happy then that the current Tig will be offered alongside the new Tig.


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I put a deposit down on a 2018 Tiguan. No pricing available yet, but configured it (in Canada, Highline, driver assist package & third row option, Habanero Orange and Storm Grey interior). It's for the wife anyway, and roughly expected in August.


----------



## Z06jerry (May 29, 2006)

joey003 said:


> Well, I put a deposit down on a 2018 Tiguan. No pricing available yet, but configured it (in Canada, Highline, driver assist package & third row option, Habanero Orange and Storm Grey interior). It's for the wife anyway, and roughly expected in August.


Is the Canadian order guide on line?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Someone posted it a few pages back, a few weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

Z06jerry said:


> Is the Canadian order guide on line?





rev18gti said:


> Someone posted it a few pages back, a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Lol that was me a few weeks back. Here's the link to a pdf copy:

http://docdro.id/a8sUKgC

No pricing just yet, but dealers are able to configure and put orders in.


----------



## Z06jerry (May 29, 2006)

joey003 said:


> Lol that was me a few weeks back. Here's the link to a pdf copy:
> 
> http://docdro.id/a8sUKgC
> 
> No pricing just yet, but dealers are able to configure and put orders in.


Thanks! ... was hoping for a factory hitch for light duty trailer & Shetland Vienna Leather.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

lastsonnenkind said:


> At least 4 times a day I feel like my 2014 Tig SEL is just the right size (getting in and out of my garage and getting in and out of a parking spot at the mall). Probably 2x a year I feel that it might be too small but then anything less than a pickup truck wouldn't have helped either.


There are times where a few more inches would help, but don't need almost an extra foot! Living in an urban part of Chicago, I like that I can squeeze into parking spots many cannot. Ideally, I've love the 4 more inches of the SWB Tiguan and MUCH prefer the design of it as well. Was unimpressed when seeing the new Tiguan at the Chicago and New York Auto Shows, and not thrilled with the lower HP. 

VW has chased me from model to model with changes for the worse upon releasing new versions. This appears to be the time they finally chase me from the brand all together. Alfa Romeo is returning to our shores with a crossover this summer and I've been wanting one for decades (since learning to drive on my Dad's 164 in the 90's).


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

blipsman said:


> There are times where a few more inches would help, but don't need almost an extra foot! Living in an urban part of Chicago, I like that I can squeeze into parking spots many cannot. Ideally, I've love the 4 more inches of the SWB Tiguan and MUCH prefer the design of it as well. Was unimpressed when seeing the new Tiguan at the Chicago and New York Auto Shows, and not thrilled with the lower HP.
> 
> VW has chased me from model to model with changes for the worse upon releasing new versions. This appears to be the time they finally chase me from the brand all together. Alfa Romeo is returning to our shores with a crossover this summer and I've been wanting one for decades (since learning to drive on my Dad's 164 in the 90's).


I've seen both the SWB and LWB in person - isn't the only real difference in design the length? I wouldn't have minded the SWB myself too though.

The Stelvio looks sharp. Lol the 164! My grandfather had one in the 90s as well (I learned to drive manual with that car).


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

joey003 said:


> I've seen both the SWB and LWB in person - isn't the only real difference in design the length? I wouldn't have minded the SWB myself too though.


The visual differences between SWB and LWB are length, the D pillar, front bumper and hood. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey003 (Jul 23, 2010)

capclassicv2 said:


> The visual differences between SWB and LWB are length, the D pillar, front bumper and hood.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, can see that now when looking at pictures. Had forgotten about that rear window / D pillar area. The SWB has that BMW Hofmeister kink to it. Actually the LWB rear most window looks quite similar to the original X3.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

joey003 said:


> I've been following this thread, and don't think I've seen it shared (so apologies if this already has) but I've come across the trim levels and options for the Canadian version of the 2018 Tiguan.
> 
> Not sure if the resolution will be high enough for this to be readable:
> 
> ...


So it's been about a month since this Canadian guide was posted and some have placed orders....anything on the US order guide? :laugh:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

joey003 said:


> Well, I put a deposit down on a 2018 Tiguan. No pricing available yet, but configured it (in Canada, Highline, driver assist package & third row option, Habanero Orange and Storm Grey interior). It's for the wife anyway, and roughly expected in August.


Here's a blank cheque. You've earned it.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

blipsman said:


> There are times where a few more inches would help, but don't need almost an extra foot! Living in an urban part of Chicago, I like that I can squeeze into parking spots many cannot. Ideally, I've love the 4 more inches of the SWB Tiguan and MUCH prefer the design of it as well. Was unimpressed when seeing the new Tiguan at the Chicago and New York Auto Shows, and not thrilled with the lower HP.
> 
> VW has chased me from model to model with changes for the worse upon releasing new versions. This appears to be the time they finally chase me from the brand all together. Alfa Romeo is returning to our shores with a crossover this summer and I've been wanting one for decades (since learning to drive on my Dad's 164 in the 90's).


I think VW might have listened to those professional auto journalists a bit too much and took it to heart. BTW, the same group of people who probably don't own VW let alone in the market for the Tiguan. Everyone used to complain about Tiguan being "too small". And so they made it bigger. More specifically they made it especially big for the NA market. So they "listened" right?

The reality is they will never make everyone happy. But as a Tig owner, unlike the other journalists who bitched about it, I thought the size was it's plus. Especially for reasons you stated, because it is great for city driving and parking.

What I do like is that they widened the new tig in both SWB and LWB. It gives it a better look when viewing from the front. But the LWB just doesn't look as good as the SWB tig. So they actually over did it for me. But with one loss, maybe they gain another customer that wants a bigger SUV. Only time will tell if this is the "winning formula" they seem to believe they have on their hands.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Is it confirmed that America is only getting the LWB version? A sales girl at a dealership locally said VW had been surveying people about the current Tiguan's size and had decided to bring both the SWB and LWB versions here, at least for a year or two.

I don't believe her, as the greenest sales person at a dealer is probably the least likely to know anything, and I haven't been able to corroborate this anywhere else. Can anyone confirm if we are getting both or just the LWB as originally planned?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Is it confirmed that America is only getting the LWB version? A sales girl at a dealership locally said VW had been surveying people about the current Tiguan's size and had decided to bring both the SWB and LWB versions here, at least for a year or two.
> 
> I don't believe her, as the greenest sales person at a dealer is probably the least likely to know anything, and I haven't been able to corroborate this anywhere else. Can anyone confirm if we are getting both or just the LWB as originally planned?


Have not heard or read that anywhere. My understanding is we get the new LWB Tig and the current TIG is staying in the line up--for now. There has been some VW talk about a "smaller" CUV for NA, but no specific model mentioned. If they were going to bring the SWB Tig to NA I would guess it would take a year or two to get it ready to meet US standards, etc.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

pwaug said:


> Have not heard or read that anywhere. My understanding is we get the new LWB Tig and the current TIG is staying in the line up--for now. There has been some VW talk about a "smaller" CUV for NA, but no specific model mentioned. If they were going to bring the SWB Tig to NA I would guess it would take a year or two to get it ready to meet US standards, etc.


That's pretty much what I've read as well.

Do we know yet how the current Tiguan will soldier on, surely not in a full array of trims but probably just a base-ish entry level trim? Would be nice if they'd keep pumping out the current SELs next to the new ones, but I doubt that's going to be happening.


----------



## bosco_mika (Mar 11, 2015)

*Heated Steering Wheel*

Is it known if the 2018 Tiguan will be available with a heated steering wheel for Canadian market? Is so what trim level do you expect that to be offered.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

bosco_mika said:


> Is it known if the 2018 Tiguan will be available with a heated steering wheel for Canadian market? Is so what trim level do you expect that to be offered.


Heated steering wheel is standard on the Highline. It's not an option on the other trims.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Wondering about heated windshield. I heard that might be a thing? Or maybe not.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

baboondumdum said:


> Wondering about heated windshield. I heard that might be a thing? Or maybe not.


Nope



> *2018 VW Tiguan Canada *
> 
> VERSATILITY/CAPABILITY…
> 
> ...


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

1 engine choice correct? 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

russellvw21 said:


> 1 engine choice correct?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


That appears to be the case.... I'm pretty much lost when it comes to the 2.0 these days. It looks like it's now 184 Hp, yet the Atlas is 230-ish? I wonder if the Atlas has the valve lift stuff, like the Audi, or if it's just tuned to run premium? I guess we will see.


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm so excited for this... I want to trade in my mk6 gti... Yesterday I saw the vw atlas at euro exp.... An my OPINION is....

- doesn't have enough clearance. Wish it was raised more. 
- looks freakishly big . Especially the hood ... Way too big for a 4 or 6 cylinder. 
-interior is well put together but cheap looking an feeling
Leather on the doors feel dainty ... Compare it to a CX-9 an ul see what I mean.. it's as if they were trying to save money by cutting corners.
- im sure it's great for big family's though as there is tons of space 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

russellvw21 said:


> I'm so excited for this... I want to trade in my mk6 gti... Yesterday I saw the vw atlas at euro exp.... An my OPINION is....
> 
> - doesn't have enough clearance. Wish it was raised more.
> - looks freakishly big . Especially the hood ... Way too big for a 4 or 6 cylinder.
> ...


....OK.....are these your thoughts on the Atlas or the new Tiguan (which is the subject of this thread)? Just trying to stay on topic.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

russellvw21 said:


> 1 engine choice correct?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Yes, but I wouldn't call 1 engine option a "choice". If you want real choices, check out vw.co.uk for the new Tiguan - now _those_ are choices.


Even the Tiguan LWB on VW Shanghai's site has two engine choices. So the Tiguan LWB (which was supposedly built with American needs in mind) for now gets one engine to choose from to satisfy everyone's needs/wants from coast to coast. I guess I shouldn't complain - VW could have gone all "Model T" on us and just offered black since it would likely save them money.


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

LMAO for real

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://media.vw.com/release/1389/

Latest Tiguan press release. Basically a bunch of technical jargon on the engine for those who are into that.

Still no order guide (other than the leaked Canadian one a few pages back), pricing or ETA available


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The Tiguan’s engine compares very well against its competition. It's torque output is well above the class average. Only the Escape 2.0T outguns it in both hp and torgue. But that engine is an expensive option and not the most popular.

Tiguan 184/221
RAV4 176/172
CR-V 190/179
CX-5 187/185
Santa Fe 185/178
Escape 179/177 & 245/275


----------



## RFGuy_KCCO (Feb 22, 2016)

I suppose the new, weak engine compares favorably with the Tiguan's competition, but it has completely taken the Tiguan out of consideration for me. I was hoping to downsize from my Touareg, but there is no way I'd be satisfied with 184hp. I was hoping for about 40hp more in the Tiguan.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> I suppose the new, weak engine compares favorably with the Tiguan's competition, but it has completely taken the Tiguan out of consideration for me. I was hoping to downsize from my Touareg, but there is no way I'd be satisfied with 184hp. I was hoping for about 40hp more in the Tiguan.


VW radically underrates the 2.0T in almost every application. Test drive it before writing it off!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> I suppose the new, weak engine compares favorably with the Tiguan's competition, but it has completely taken the Tiguan out of consideration for me. I was hoping to downsize from my Touareg, but there is no way I'd be satisfied with 184hp. I was hoping for about 40hp more in the Tiguan.


Rather than focus on advertised power numbers, why not focus on acceleration numbers?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

SchnellFowVay said:


> VW radically underrates the 2.0T in almost every application. Test drive it before writing it off!


Well said!! I'll gladly give up a few horsepower for more Torque.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

pwaug said:


> Well said!! I'll gladly give up a few horsepower for more Torque.


And much needed MPGs in this segment.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Looks more like they are focusing on making the motor more efficient now that the diesel option is no longer in the works and I

suspect that they may make it difficult for APR, Revo, etc to extract more power out of the motor.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> I suppose the new, weak engine compares favorably with the Tiguan's competition, but it has completely taken the Tiguan out of consideration for me. I was hoping to downsize from my Touareg, but there is no way I'd be satisfied with 184hp. I was hoping for about 40hp more in the Tiguan.


The Tiguan will likely be quicker than your Touareg...


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Woj said:


> Looks more like they are focusing on making the motor more efficient now that the diesel option is no longer in the works and I
> 
> suspect that they may make it difficult for APR, Revo, etc to extract more power out of the motor.


When you say efficient I'm guess you mean fuel efficient because getting 4000hp from a 2.0 engine could be considered efficient too. And you can have more efficiency in power and megs. For instance, increasing the engine compression means more power with the same amount of fuel. That is both fuel efficient and power efficiency. If all they maximized was for fuel efficiency at the expense of power then that means the contrary to your statement; tuners should be able to pull more gains by making the timing more aggressive, the flow more aggressive, increase the turbo size or anything else they could do. A motor that had worse economy and more power would probably be further to its limits from a tuning perspective.


----------



## GoBlueVDubDude (Sep 14, 2004)

mittencuh said:


> The Tiguan will likely be quicker than your Touareg...


Likely true. I guess I shouldn't write off the Tiguan just yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

My sense is that with a modest decrease in hp and a small bump in torque that the motor will not excite anybody.
In trying to increase the real world mpg, they are probably going to suck the fun out of the vehicle.
EU models obviously have multiple options for engines, while we are left to use whatever they produce in Puebla.

I will check it out when it is available but will not be an early buyer.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)




----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Woj said:


> My sense is that with a modest decrease in hp and a small bump in torque that the motor will not excite anybody.
> In trying to increase the real world mpg, they are probably going to suck the fun out of the vehicle.
> EU models obviously have multiple options for engines, while we are left to use whatever they produce in Puebla.
> 
> I will check it out when it is available but will not be an early buyer.


But the 'fun' in a Tiguan is off the line acceleration, not the 50-70 times, right?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Hajduk said:


>


The top trim doesn't look too bad. That C pillar though - huge blind spot. Can't they make the back window a little bigger to reduce the C pillar?

An interesting point the reviewer mentioned, although he could just be misinformed, is that he said LED daytime running lights are standard. From what we've been told thus far, this is NOT the case, as LED headlamps are on high trims only, unless they changed this recently. Or, unless the reviewer meant LED headlamps are standard on his highest trim that he is currently testing out lol, in which case duh.

Interestingly, they added back the cubby tray on the dash area, like the current tigs. In the SWB Gen2 tigs I've seen, that area is occupied by speakers.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> An interesting point the reviewer mentioned, although he could just be misinformed, is that he said LED daytime running lights are standard. From what we've been told thus far, this is NOT the case, as LED headlamps are on high trims only, unless they changed this recently. Or, unless the reviewer meant LED headlamps are standard on his highest trim that he is currently testing out lol, in which case duh.


The base halogen headlights actually do have LED DRLs. I saw an auto show picture of it. I'd have to search for it tho. They are just a horizontal space next to the turn signals. Similar to the DRLs on the pre-refresh Jetta just LED instead.

Edit: Crappy image I found on Google. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The Canadian order guide says LED DRLs are standard on the base model along with LED rear lights. LED headlamps are standard only on the top trim.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> The base halogen headlights actually do have LED DRLs. I saw an auto show picture of it. I'd have to search for it tho. They are just a horizontal space next to the turn signals. Similar to the DRLs on the pre-refresh Jetta just LED instead.
> 
> Edit: Crappy image I found on Google.
> 
> ...


Oh, thats true. But it still has the reflectors. I was thinking the lined shaped DRLs. More energy efficient and maybe a more brilliant white color then compared to halogens. But the looks department still suffers.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Does anyone know (perhaps in the higher/highest trim level) if the second row will have its own climate controls?

It seems that this option is available on the SWB Tiguan (in Europe, India and elsewhere) and the Tiguan L (Shanghai) but I did not see it listed on the Canadian order guide or in person at the auto show (pre-production models).

It seems that with the LWB version it would be very useful - heck, even my wife would want it in our 2-door GTI when she's back there with our baby. I wouldn't be surprised if it was omitted to save $ but seeing as some of the competition has it, that could be a negative to some people.


----------



## verbal01 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Towing capacity*

I may have missed it in this thread but does anyone have any solid info on towing capacity and factory hitch? If not any guesses on capacity?


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Automobile Magazine has a modest piece on the Tiguan and it's off-road abilities.

They deride the motor for being lacking in some respects. That doesn't sound promising.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Woj said:


> Automobile Magazine has a modest piece on the Tiguan and it's off-road abilities.
> 
> They deride the motor for being lacking in some respects. That doesn't sound promising.


Are you talking about this part of the article?: "We did, however, get the chance to sample the powerplant on road, albeit in a pre-production Passat. While power delivery is smooth, it’s about as motivating as a cat poster once low-end torque fades. When we drive the Tiguan again on the road as part the official launch program in mid-June, we don’t expect it to have quite the same punch as the Honda CR-V’s peppy 1.5-liter turbo."

The video on the previous page also talked about getting to drive the pre-production Passat on the road (and was a little more complimentary on the engine), whereas in both of these Tiguan reviews driving was relegated to the dirt course. I'll wait for a future review of a production Tiguan on the road rather than rely on this indirect assessment of the engine.

Another takeaway from the Automobile Magazine article is that pricing should come out mid-June, so we have that to look forward to (and possibly be able to place orders?).


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> Are you talking about this part of the article?: "We did, however, get the chance to sample the powerplant on road, albeit in a pre-production Passat. While power delivery is smooth, it’s about as motivating as a cat poster once low-end torque fades. When we drive the Tiguan again on the road as part the official launch program in mid-June, we don’t expect it to have quite the same punch as the Honda CR-V’s peppy 1.5-liter turbo."
> 
> The video on the previous page also talked about getting to drive the pre-production Passat on the road (and was a little more complimentary on the engine), whereas in both of these Tiguan reviews driving was relegated to the dirt course. I'll wait for a future review of a production Tiguan on the road rather than rely on this indirect assessment of the engine.
> 
> Another takeaway from the Automobile Magazine article is that pricing should come out mid-June, so we have that to look forward to (and possibly be able to place orders?).


I'm with you-- I'll wait for production units and my own test drive to form an opinion. 

Here's the entire article if anyone is interested: http://www.automobilemag.com/news/going-off-road-2018-volkswagen-tiguan-4motion/


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Well here's another review of the new 2.0T. This one is more positive



> This event was an extremely quick “pre-preview” glimpse of the Tiguan, and I didn’t get to drive it on the street. Instead, I piloted the new 2.0L in a pre-production Passat, mostly on the highway, and then drove the current-gen 1.8L. Both are smooth and quiet, but the new version is quicker to pick up the pace when asked. There’s virtually no turbo lag and it’s impossible to detect any change in the engine’s operation as it switches between the combustion cycles. It’s basically a slightly peppier version of the engine currently in use, although we’ll have to wait for official testing to see how much better the fuel consumption is.
> 
> http://driving.ca/volkswagen/tiguan...018-volkswagen-tiguan-and-its-new-2-0l-engine


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Woj said:


> Automobile Magazine has a modest piece on the Tiguan and it's off-road abilities.
> 
> They deride the motor for being lacking in some respects. That doesn't sound promising.


Im not really getting the car for speed or handling. I have my Ducati n BRZ for those. Obviously I don't want anything sluggish or sloppy, but I can't imagine it being a problem, considering the general power levels compared to others in its class. Most also have CVTs too--not a fan. Already upset I can't get a manual in America. If I need more power then it won't be hard to get from a turbo motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

IraceVW said:


> If I need more power then it won't be hard to get from a turbo motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!! You can bet APR will have a chip for the 2.0T in the Tiguan if we really need it. I don't know any of the other CUVs in this class that have that potential.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Hajduk said:


> The Tiguan’s engine compares very well against its competition. It's torque output is well above the class average. Only the Escape 2.0T outguns it in both hp and torgue. But that engine is an expensive option and not the most popular.
> 
> Tiguan 184/221
> RAV4 176/172
> ...



So... 

Rav4 uses a 2.5L
CR-V uses a 2.4L or a 1.5T that has 6 more hp and 1 more tq
CX-5 uses a 2.5L
...seeing a pattern
Ford is using a 2.5L or the 1.5T or an optional 2.0T. The 2.0T uses are twin scroll turbo which is nice. You say the optional engine is an expensive, rare option, but at $1300 for half a liter, better turbo and who knows what else...that is cheap power anyone would be happy to pay for.

The Ford is decently looking and equipped next to the Tiguan. Not a huge fan of domestic vehicles in the past, but the styling and features recently are winning points with me. Some of those points are with the performance from the Mustang, Mustang Ecoboost, Camero variants and Focus RS. But I have also had a second look at other domestics, where in the past I never even would have went to their website.




pwaug said:


> Exactly!! You can bet APR will have a chip for the 2.0T in the Tiguan if we really need it. I don't know any of the other CUVs in this class that have that potential.


Considering most are rocking 1.5T, I very much doubt they have the potential. I have no idea what the quality is like in the SUV market, but Ford's Ecoboost Mustang/Focus RS engine is a beast, so the 2.0T might be competition, but who knows who has the better hand at reliable potential.

At this time the biggest competitor to buying a new Tiguan for me is a used Q3, but I am leaning more for a AWD 2018 R-Line if we get them here. If more power is necessary exhaust, intake, tune with some extra boost would easily net 250hp.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

My concerns are that the new Tiguan is larger and bulkier and heavier.

Getting a powertrain that is lackluster out of the gate is problematic.

I haven't found anything to make me trade-in the GLK ... 369 ft-lbs of torque is so nice.

BTW, it took APR some time to get software for my TT-S and I would not doubt that VW will make it more difficult in the future for aftermarket tuners.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Woj said:


> My concerns are that the new Tiguan is larger and bulkier and heavier.
> 
> Getting a powertrain that is lackluster out of the gate is problematic.
> 
> ...


I can't find the information now, but seem to remember reading the new Tig is 100 lbs lighter than the current Tig.

I don't see VW making it more difficult for tuners as many VW dealers have become certified APR suppliers in the last year. The Service Manager at my dealership has said VW is actually working more closely with APR than in the past.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Woj said:


> My concerns are that the new Tiguan is larger and bulkier and heavier.
> 
> Getting a powertrain that is lackluster out of the gate is problematic.
> 
> ...


It seems so far that it's become just another small CUV like any other and lost the sportiness. Love the way my '17 drives, stiffness and all.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Here are a few more recent articles. The Ward article mentions that the Tiguan should be on sale at the end of July - perhaps a birthday present to myself is in order.  These reviews seems to have a positive take on the engine, so I'm not too worried - after all, I'm trading in my "bachelor car" GTI for a "family car" Tiguan and expecting a more boring car, but hopefully not too boring.

"On the highway, the new engine makes the Passat feel very capable up to and over 80 miles per hour. Accelerating up the on-ramp calls out the added torque pretty readily, in fact, and the engine seems to spin up quickly, without much drama. I’m sure that VW still has a load of tuning to do with both the engine and this six-speed automatic transmission (provided that sticks around for the final car), but the truth is that the two work really seamlessly together already."

"When the ’18 Tiguan launches this summer, the new 2.0T will be the only engine on offer. That’s not a negative, at least not based on my entertaining (yet short) drive around the Bundy Hill Off Road park."

https://www.motor1.com/reviews/146519/vw-tiguan-passat-engine-first-drive/

http://wardsauto.com/engines/high-compression-short-intake-distinguish-vw-tiguan-4-cyl

http://wardsauto.com/engines/high-compression-short-intake-distinguish-vw-tiguan-4-cyl

"On the highway, the Passat engine was confident, unobtrusive and eager to spin up when pressed. A 51-mile (82-km) trip on the freeway ended with a fuel-economy rating of 34.6 mpg (6.8 L/100 km) – impressive for a generously proportioned sedan.

On steep, off-camber trails, the Tiguan with 4Motion all-wheel drive soldiered on without a hint of protest, scampering through mud, over rocks and up sandy terrain. Fuel economy was less impressive when creeping in off-road mode, much of it in first gear."


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

Lets not forget about

Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T - 240 / 260
Subaru Forester 2.0T - 250 / 258

These were my top choices when I was looking to replace my 2010 Tiguan after it got rear ended and it was written off. I ended up going with a used Tiguan with the thought that I would upgrade to the new 2018 when it was release. I will probably wait a bit longer now to see if they come out with an R line with some extra power.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> It seems so far that it's become just another small CUV like any other and lost the sportiness. Love the way my '17 drives, stiffness and all.


It is heavier than a sports car. It is not aerodynamic. It has a high center of gravity. Don't confuse sport in Sport Utility Vehicle with track performance. The sport refers to its ability to tackle off-road conditions like the small truck its developed from, and in contrast to an estate wagon. SUV's weren't made for handling or street performance. They were made for camping and going to the snow and doing other weekend warrior activities where a truck is needed but less practical for the entire family. 



bakkwudz said:


> Lets not forget about
> 
> Hyundai Santa Fe Sport 2.0T - 240 / 260
> Subaru Forester 2.0T - 250 / 258
> ...


The Subaru Forester XT is nice but it starts at $30k and goes to $34k without extra option. The Santa Fe Sport starts at $32k for the 2.0T. The Ford 2.0T can be had for a few grand less, so thats why I included it. 

I think the Rline will likely just have the typical touches but won't have power changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> It is heavier than a sports car. It is not aerodynamic. It has a high center of gravity. Don't confuse sport in Sport Utility Vehicle with track performance. The sport refers to its ability to tackle off-road conditions like the small truck its developed from, and in contrast to an estate wagon. SUV's weren't made for handling or street performance. They were made for camping and going to the snow and doing other weekend warrior activities where a truck is needed but less practical for the entire family.


my background is a long line of performance cars, the latest being a brembo coyote GT, so im in tune with what a real performance vehicle is.

nonetheless, what i said remains true - the new tiguan is shaping up to be a boring, softer cuv like everything else, compared to the current generation, which is highly regarded (and rightfully so) as the drivers option in the segment. i doubt youll ever see another 255 tire on a tiguan. the current tiguan is literally a lifted gti and it shows in how it drives.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> my background is a long line of performance cars, the latest being a brembo coyote GT, so im in tune with what a real performance vehicle is.
> 
> nonetheless, what i said remains true - the new tiguan is shaping up to be a boring, softer cuv like everything else, compared to the current generation, which is highly regarded (and rightfully so) as the drivers option in the segment. i doubt youll ever see another 255 tire on a tiguan. the current tiguan is literally a lifted gti and it shows in how it drives.


The driver's SUV? Meaning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
A good handling/nimble SUV....like the GTI is referred to as a "Driver's Car"


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> A good handling/nimble SUV....like the GTI is referred to as a "Driver's Car"



I am going to agree on this one. The Tiguan is great to drive and that was one of the selling points for me, but I was willing to make the trade off of HP for MPG. I realize that not everyone is willing to make this trade off so why not offer 2 engine choices the standard for those with fuel economy in mind and the 2.0L that they are using in the Atlas for those who want the more power. There must be a demand for it given the recent success of the Tiguan has led them to decided to keep the outgoing version it in the line-up for next year alongside the new one.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

People complained about the lackluster mpg's on the current Tiguan

So, VW gives the new Tiguan a 2.0 TSI motor similar to the A4 Ultra, which in FWD form, gets 27/37 mpg. Maybe AWD form may still get 30 mpg highway, but now people complain about the HP number dropping, while ignoring the torque is higher.

the old saying goes, people buy HP, but drive torque


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> my background is a long line of performance cars, the latest being a brembo coyote GT, so im in tune with what a real performance vehicle is.
> 
> nonetheless, what i said remains true - the new tiguan is shaping up to be a boring, softer cuv like everything else, compared to the current generation, which is highly regarded (and rightfully so) as the drivers option in the segment. i doubt youll ever see another 255 tire on a tiguan. the current tiguan is literally a lifted gti and it shows in how it drives.


I avoided the R-line and the SEL trim due to the 255/40r19 tires. Didn't like the price of replacement tires.

The new Tiguan in Europe gets 255/40r20 tires mounted on "Cape Town" 8Jx20 wheels or Suzuka 8.5Jx20

http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/...ne.html#/tab=3343d9cdb32113cc7330ebd67a5f5963


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Another review based on the pre-production model on the off-road course. The engine seemed to leave a positive first impression on the author.

http://driving.ca/volkswagen/tiguan...018-volkswagen-tiguan-and-its-new-2-0l-engine

There are also some good interior shots, two of which show the door inlays with a stitched pattern - something I didn't see in the autoshow version of the SEL. Hopefully this is in the final version since it's a little detail that gives it a more upscale look.

Another possible detail I couldn't make out (in picture 18, if you hover over it with your mouse) is whether or not the side mirror controls have position for power-folding. From that photo, it looks like perhaps there are though I didn't see that option mentioned in the leaked Canadian order guide. I don't expect that option (even on the SELs) stateside, but would be happily surprised if offered since it's something I'd add myself. If it's something I need to add myself, hopefully the switch being in the armrest (instead of the door panel) makes it easier.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

rev18gti said:


> Another possible detail I couldn't make out (in picture 18, if you hover over it with your mouse) is whether or not the side mirror controls have position for power-folding. From that photo, it looks like perhaps there are though I didn't see that option mentioned in the leaked Canadian order guide. I don't expect that option (even on the SELs) stateside, but would be happily surprised if offered since it's something I'd add myself. If it's something I need to add myself, hopefully the switch being in the armrest (instead of the door panel) makes it easier.


The icon for the folding mirrors appears to be there in the picture. Don't place any stock in whether or not the order guide mentions the powerfold mirrors. They've been standard on the Highline in Canada for a while and have never been mentioned in any order guide, spec sheet, or brochure. On the current model you can't set them to auto-fold on lock, but you can tie them into the "comfort close" routine so that if you hold the lock button down, the mirrors fold (and the sunroof/windows close, if open).


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> A good handling/nimble SUV....like the GTI is referred to as a "Driver's Car"





bakkwudz said:


> I am going to agree on this one. The Tiguan is great to drive and that was one of the selling points for me, but I was willing to make the trade off of HP for MPG. I realize that not everyone is willing to make this trade off so why not offer 2 engine choices the standard for those with fuel economy in mind and the 2.0L that they are using in the Atlas for those who want the more power. There must be a demand for it given the recent success of the Tiguan has led them to decided to keep the outgoing version it in the line-up for next year alongside the new one.


My experience is SUVs in general have terrible handling compared to sports cars. Saying a drivers SUV is an oxymoron. They are made for off roading with the family and to do so in comfort. If someone doesn't do those things then they would be better off buying a large sedan, or it must be just an aesthetic purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> my background is a long line of performance cars, the latest being a brembo coyote GT, so im in tune with what a real performance vehicle is.
> 
> nonetheless, what i said remains true - the new tiguan is shaping up to be a boring, softer cuv like everything else, compared to the current generation, which is highly regarded (and rightfully so) as the drivers option in the segment. i doubt youll ever see another 255 tire on a tiguan. the current tiguan is literally a lifted gti and it shows in how it drives.


The comment was made that this may be lighter by 100lbs and the extra gears means the vehicle may be more in the middle of its power so basic get up and go may be similar or even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> The comment was made that this may be lighter by 100lbs and the extra gears means the vehicle may be more in the middle of its power so basic get up and go may be similar or even better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lets hope that turns out to be true. if so though i still doubt it will handle as good with a longer wheelbase, but we will see. if nothing else it will drive bigger, cuz it is bigger.

lets hope we get an rline and it isnt a crappy second from the bottom trim level.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> My experience is SUVs in general have terrible handling compared to sports cars. Saying a drivers SUV is an oxymoron. They are made for off roading with the family and to do so in comfort. If someone doesn't do those things then they would be better off buying a large sedan, or it must be just an aesthetic purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


virtually nobody takes these things (or anything else in the segment) offroad. remember these are just cars with a little more ground clearance and shouldnt be thought of like a BOF suv of yore.

does my tiguan handle like a brembo gt? no, but it handles damn good for what it is, and took a couple passengers by surprise over this past weekend. i even found myself impressed.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> virtually nobody takes these things (or anything else in the segment) offroad. remember these are just cars with a little more ground clearance and shouldnt be thought of like a BOF suv of yore.
> 
> does my tiguan handle like a brembo gt? no, but it handles damn good for what it is, and took a couple passengers by surprise over this past weekend. i even found myself impressed.


Right, technically they aren't cabins set on a frame like a truck. They are crossovers. Most buy them for the aesthetics because they prefer the look over a wagon or minivan. Doesn't change the fact that a person is driving a heavier vehicle with an elevated center of gravity which kills handling. 


Handling good for what it is may be about expectations verses reality, and as a metaphor, sounds like saying, 'wow, that guy is fast' while watching the geriatrics Olympics, at the same time forgetting this only applies in relation to anyone with a hip replacement and not to the rest of the world. All I'm saying is if the Tiguan is first or fifth in its class in handling then that won't make or break my decision for buying one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> All I'm saying is if the Tiguan is first or fifth in its class in handling then that won't make or break my decision for buying one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fair enough, but for a small percentage like myself the quality of the drive and fun factor sealed the deal


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> My experience is SUVs in general have terrible handling compared to sports cars. Saying a drivers SUV is an oxymoron. They are made for off roading with the family and to do so in comfort. If someone doesn't do those things then they would be better off buying a large sedan, or it must be just an aesthetic purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen older people autocross a lincoln town car and have faster times than inexperienced drivers in sports cars. I've also seen a BMW dealer take a X5 to autocross, shortly after the X5 was introduced to the market, and smoke "Sports cars" in raw times.

most large sedans have terrible handling compared to a sports car, especially a sports car that uses Prius tires 

I have surprised people in my Tiguan compared to sports cars in the bends. I just don't push the car hard (at all) when it's on snow tires though

a 2 box shape is better for hauling cargo than a 3 box. I had a Passat wagon 2.0T 6MT previously, and living up top a steep hill, wished for the 2.0T AWD option on the B6 Passat in the winter, back then it AWD was limited to VR6 only, and that's around the $40,000 mark, over my budget. 

I have also noticed I can push harder on the turns than the Passat (with a slightly ruined suspension geometry due to having Eibach Pro.Kit springs), mainly due to the rear wheels kicking in, correcting some understeer.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bmorton said:


> The icon for the folding mirrors appears to be there in the picture. Don't place any stock in whether or not the order guide mentions the powerfold mirrors. They've been standard on the Highline in Canada for a while and have never been mentioned in any order guide, spec sheet, or brochure. On the current model you can't set them to auto-fold on lock, but you can tie them into the "comfort close" routine so that if you hold the lock button down, the mirrors fold (and the sunroof/windows close, if open).


I checked vw.com and the 2017 SEL has power folding mirrors, as does the Sport model, FWIW. I hope that they continue to offer these mirrors on the next generation SEL. After all, they give the car a more upscale feel and VW is touting the next generation as the "Stylish SUV".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> I checked vw.com and the 2017 SEL has power folding mirrors, as does the Sport model, FWIW. I hope that they continue to offer these mirrors on the next generation SEL. After all, they give the car a more upscale feel and VW is touting the next generation as the "Stylish SUV".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


i love the powerfolding mirrors on mine but for some reason to my cynical self whenever i see acar with the mirrors folded in i feel like it sticks out that the owner is trying to protect the car and might invite negative attention...kind of like when someone takes up two parking spots.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> I've seen older people autocross a lincoln town car and have faster times than inexperienced drivers in sports cars. I've also seen a BMW dealer take a X5 to autocross, shortly after the X5 was introduced to the market, and smoke "Sports cars" in raw times.
> 
> most large sedans have terrible handling compared to a sports car, especially a sports car that uses Prius tires
> 
> ...


I failed to really hear anything that makes sense. Sorry, I tried to grasp how the anecdotes applied to a point but I don't see them making one. 

More weight means more momentum for lateral transfers and more difficulty for stopping distances. Higher center of mass means less stability in cornering. Taller dimensions means less aerodynamics at speed. To buy an SUV with the expectation that handling is going to be a defining feature is setting yourself up for failure.

Obviously a person can add power to overcome the weight, and other expensive bits to overcome its shortcomings, and yet even as the price tag balloons, no argument strays from the fact that a comparable setup in a sedan, hatch or wagon would prove better in handling, and in fact, many have more passenger and cargo space than some SUVs and crossovers. 

If handling is a big motivation/consideration then consider the Subarus. The low boxer engine means there is minimal body roll. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Subarus are not the best handling cars, even with the marketing gimmick of the boxer engine. Dodge Neons, were a favorite of SCCA Solo II, even though there was a WRX around. It boiled down to superior suspension geometry that made it handle, wrapped in a crappy car. I've bested many WRX drivers in the curves until the road got straight so they can pull away from me driving a rental neon with a 3-speed automatic.

Suspension geometry and tuning is what gives a vehicle handling. It's up to the driver to properly exploit it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> I failed to really hear anything that makes sense. Sorry, I tried to grasp how the anecdotes applied to a point but I don't see them making one.
> 
> More weight means more momentum for lateral transfers and more difficulty for stopping distances. Higher center of mass means less stability in cornering. Taller dimensions means less aerodynamics at speed. To buy an SUV with the expectation that handling is going to be a defining feature is setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> ...


im not really sure what point you keep trying to make...nobody buys an suv to win balls out handling competitions, but is it that unrealistic to buy one and be satisfied with decent handling? this whole discussion started on a statement that the new tig seems to be losing its sportiness, which is a simple truth, regardless of your reasons for buying one.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://blog.caranddriver.com/b-squad-volkswagen-tiguan-passat-and-beetle-welcome-new-base-engine/

More 2018 Tiguan "covfefe"...


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

pwaug said:


> I can't find the information now, but seem to remember reading the new Tig is 100 lbs lighter than the current Tig.


That was for the SWB Tiguan sold in Europe. Our LWB version will eat up that 110lbs advantage no doubt.


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hajduk said:


> That was for the SWB Tiguan sold in Europe. Our LWB version will eat up that 110lbs advantage no doubt.


I believe the LWB might be similar to existing 1st Gen re weight. As to engine power/ acceleration as others have mentioned, with the added torque plus two extra gears it will probably run as quicknow as older version. The positives far outweigh the negatives: superior platform /regular vs premium fuel/better size/practically/quieter. The overall power/ size is the right fit for the market. I can definitely see R Lines with more power later ..the Atlas version of 2.0 tsi plus Q5 are alternatives that are produced in the U.S plus Mexico..


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

tig11 said:


> I believe the LWB might be similar to existing 1st Gen re weight. As to engine power/ acceleration as others have mentioned, with the added torque plus two extra gears it will probably run as quicknow as older version. The positives far outweigh the negatives: superior platform /regular vs premium fuel/better size/practically/quieter. The overall power/ size is the right fit for the market. I can definitely see R Lines with more power later ..the Atlas version of 2.0 tsi plus Q5 are alternatives that are produced in the U.S plus Mexico..


Agreed


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

We will all have to wait until they come in this summer ....but, having a heavier and longer vehicle with a motor designed to save on gas doesn't add up to what I would call "sporting" in any shape or form.

If you look at the EU market, diesels are the predominant motor offered on the new Tiguan. The diesels go up to a 240 bhp version.
The motor we will be offered is not offered in the EU. In Germany, one can get a 180 bhp or 220 bhp motor with the 7spd DSG.

We, comrades, will have to do with less power and no real increase in torque as well as the Ainsin sourced slushbox.

IF you want a SUV that "handles" then you should probably save your pennies and get a Macan.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> i love the powerfolding mirrors on mine but for some reason to my cynical self whenever i see acar with the mirrors folded in i feel like it sticks out that the owner is trying to protect the car and might invite negative attention...kind of like when someone takes up two parking spots.


Ha.

Just depends. If you park in a good neighborhood and your car is lower than or blends in the crowd, then it won't stand out. As far as target of theft is concerned, maybe thieves look for more simple things like, what valuables they can see, etc. In a shady part of town, even a base Tig with no folding mirrors stand out, as everyone else drives rusty beaters.

The situation with parking on two spots is different though. It draws a different kind of attention as it makes the driver seem inconsiderate, pompous and full of themselves. But a folded mirror doesn't give off that ahole vibe that might piss people off, it screams "this is my baby" and only bullies or jealous types will be invited to key it or something.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Woj said:


> We will all have to wait until they come in this summer ....but, having a heavier and longer vehicle with a motor designed to save on gas doesn't add up to what I would call "sporting" in any shape or form.
> 
> If you look at the EU market, diesels are the predominant motor offered on the new Tiguan. The diesels go up to a 240 bhp version.
> The motor we will be offered is not offered in the EU. In Germany, one can get a 180 bhp or 220 bhp motor with the 7spd DSG.
> ...


To be fair, the Macan is around twice the cost of the Tig. So you can drive a Tig to the ground and get another one for the price of one Macan. Literally you can buy one new Tig, go on a demo derby to have it totaled, then buy another new one and come out ahead instead of a macan.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Obviously, but, the comments on sporting beg a response and there is nothing sporting about 2 ton SUVs with soft and crude suspensions with small rims and tires.

The Puebla Tiguan has smaller wheels and tires compared to the UK/EU and undoubtedly will come with less of a driving experience.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Woj said:


> We, comrades, will have to do with less power and no real increase in torque as well as the Ainsin sourced slushbox.


But we will also have to do with quicker acceleration, better MPG, and a no-maintenance torque converter automatic. :thumbup:


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Woj said:


> Obviously, but, the comments on sporting beg a response and there is nothing sporting about 2 ton SUVs with soft and crude suspensions with small rims and tires.
> 
> The Puebla Tiguan has smaller wheels and tires compared to the UK/EU and undoubtedly will come with less of a driving experience.


What do you mean? They both come with 17-inch wheels standard and 18-inch as options. I suppose you can get 19s in Europe - if you prefer looks over performance.

Also, for the price of a Puebla Tiguan, the average EU Tiguan will have 50hp less. So lets keep that in mind when we consider the driving experience.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TyrolSport said:


> But we will also have to do with quicker acceleration, better MPG, and a no-maintenance torque converter automatic.


The aisin transmission requires fluid service also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...w-b-cycle-engine-for-improved-efficiency.html

Another article about the engine with some good interior pics and some charts/graphs about the engine which I haven't seen anywhere.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Hajduk said:


> What do you mean? They both come with 17-inch wheels standard and 18-inch as options. I suppose you can get 19s in Europe - if you prefer looks over performance.
> 
> Also, for the price of a Puebla Tiguan, the average EU Tiguan will have 50hp less. So lets keep that in mind when we consider the driving experience.


No ...As an example, the SEL and R-Line Tiguan in the UK come with 19 and 20 in rims respectively.
The availability of diesels translates into lots more torque; with the top TDI producing 240hp/369 ft-lbs.

Not to mention that the lower powered version can be had with a 6 spd manual transmission and most models can be had with cloth or leather seats compared to the plastic seats from Puebla.

We are getting decontented vehicles in order to maintain the price competitive.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

TyrolSport said:


> But we will also have to do with quicker acceleration, better MPG, and a no-maintenance torque converter automatic. :thumbup:


Really? In the EU one can get a 220 hp gas engined Tiguan with a 7 spd DSG. Our model can't hold a candle to that ...

The multiple diesel models will run a lot farther per gallon of fuel than the Puebla model. Even with the highest powered diesel variant, it will outrun and go farther than the Puebla model.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Woj said:


> Really? In the EU one can get a 220 hp gas engined Tiguan with a 7 spd DSG. Our model can't hold a candle to that ...
> 
> The multiple diesel models will run a lot farther per gallon of fuel than the Puebla model. Even with the highest powered diesel variant, it will outrun and go farther than the Puebla model.


For that kind of money, we can get a Q5 in North America.

And let's not talk about diesel VWs in North America anymore.. They are a non-starter according the VW themselves. Even Mercedes has retired them


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Hajduk said:


> For that kind of money, we can get a Q5 in North America.
> 
> And let's not talk about diesel VWs in North America anymore.. They are a non-starter according the VW themselves. Even Mercedes has retired them


I guess my response is I ascribe to the belief that diesels and SUVs go hand in hand. 
Interestingly enough, I see that GM is now accused of faking results on their Chev/GMC pickups with diesel motors.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Woj said:


> Really? In the EU one can get a 220 hp gas engined Tiguan with a 7 spd DSG. Our model can't hold a candle to that ...
> 
> The multiple diesel models will run a lot farther per gallon of fuel than the Puebla model. Even with the highest powered diesel variant, it will outrun and go farther than the Puebla model.


I am comparing the new Tiguan we are getting to the old Tiguan. The new one will be better in acceleration and mpg. I'm not interested in having a DSG trans in this type of vehicle. I much prefer the torque converter automatic for less maintenance and smoother driveability in stop and go traffic. If I want to go fast, I certainly am not buying a Tiguan whether it is equipped with the US motors, or the Euro motors. :beer: I want reliability, fuel economy, low running/maintenance costs, and adequate(sub 10sec to 60) acceleration. :thumbup:


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

TyrolSport said:


> I am comparing the new Tiguan we are getting to the old Tiguan. The new one will be better in acceleration and mpg. I'm not interested in having a DSG trans in this type of vehicle. I much prefer the torque converter automatic for less maintenance and smoother driveability in stop and go traffic. If I want to go fast, I certainly am not buying a Tiguan whether it is equipped with the US motors, or the Euro motors. :beer: I want reliability, fuel economy, low running/maintenance costs, and adequate(sub 10sec to 60) acceleration. :thumbup:


Yes, I agree!


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Given that VW will keep the current Tiguan as a "Limited" edition and release the new Tiguan as well, does anyone know if the new safety features (e.g. Pedestrian warning, front parking sonar, etc.) will be retrofit into the Limited?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

NewJettaLease said:


> Given that VW will keep the current Tiguan as a "Limited" edition and release the new Tiguan as well, does anyone know if the new safety features (e.g. Pedestrian warning, front parking sonar, etc.) will be retrofit into the Limited?


Don't count on that

It's only going to be around for another year or so, btw, that's all


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Woj said:


> We are getting decontented vehicles in order to maintain the price competitive.


That's actually one of the beauties of car ownership here because in NA, cars are so much cheaper. The rest of the world generally pay so much for German brands that it is ridiculous. In some asian countries, it can be 2-3 times more than what NA pays, though much of that is due to much higher taxes sometimes on the order of 100% and up.

Here, people who buy bimmers can only buy VWs for the same price in other countries. That's great. Lower prices and same standard of living. "Oh you drive a bimmer? Me too but I'm actually poorer".

At the end of the day, does it matter that you get less full fledged features, if it means the prices are lower? Nah. I don't personally care whether or not I'm driving a decked out EU Tig vs a NA Tig, so long as it is pretty much the same car in character. 

That said, if you can option up NA cars similar to EU cars, that's good too. Having more options is a good thing, which is lacking here. But certain things are out of the hands of automakers, particularly engine choices. The environmental regulations are tougher here, and so cars that can be marketed here have to meet stringent requirements. They just couldn't make engines meet tougher and tougher environmental requirements. It's engineering, not fiction. Environmental policies have been slowly edging manufacturers to eventually drop all ICE engines in the future as they will make it harder and harder (until impossible) for engineering to meet regulatory requirements, forcing full electric as the only viable option for zero emissions. That was until MAGA meant dropping the climate agreement.


----------



## peddler68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is the wireless heated windshield that uses silver in the glass, going to be available in this year's Tiguan? What option level would it be available? Thanks


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Saw an Atlas on the road for the first time today. Hopefully the Tiguan gets released soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

peddler68 said:


> Is the wireless heated windshield that uses silver in the glass, going to be available in this year's Tiguan? What option level would it be available? Thanks


Somebody above said it is not available for LWB version. Who knows.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

IraceVW said:


> Saw an Atlas on the road for the first time today. Hopefully the Tiguan gets released soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The latest round of press based on the off-road drives mention that pricing should be released in the middle of this month with Tiguans at dealerships late July, but I wouldn't count on it. I think August is more realistic and matches what some "in the know" members have stated months ago.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Here are a few more articles. Autoweek has some nice "offroading" pics of the Tiguan through a nice puddle and another with a wheel about 10" off the ground.

http://autoweek.com/article/car-news/vws-new-b-cycle-engine-debuts-2018-volkswagen-tiguan

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/volkswagen/tiguan/2018/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-off-road-review/

Overall, these articles seem positive. It would be nice to see a Silk Blue, Dark Moss Green, or a Cardinal Red Tiguan. The latter 2 colors are available overseas so perhaps pics of the SWB version can be found, but I'm most interested in the blue.

Edit: One more for good measure http://www.guideautoweb.com/en/articles/43127/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-one-handsome-beast/


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Need to wait for the embargo to end so that the actual models can be tested and reported upon ...


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Woj said:


> Need to wait for the embargo to end so that the actual models can be tested and reported upon ...


What?????


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> It would be nice to see a Silk Blue, Dark Moss Green, or a Cardinal Red Tiguan. The latter 2 colors are available overseas so perhaps pics of the SWB version can be found, but I'm most interested in the blue.


Have you seen the VW Tig site? Just scroll down to the second page and you can change the color of the paint. Also, it's the same Silk Blue used on the Golf Sport Wagon if you want to see it in person.

http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Have you seen the VW Tig site? Just scroll down to the second page and you can change the color of the paint. Also, it's the same Silk Blue used on the Golf Sport Wagon if you want to see it in person.
> 
> http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan


Yes, I've seen it and as a past potential Alltrack owner I know it's offered on that car too, but I was hoping to see a "real world" example of the color on the Tiguan.

P.S. It looks like VW went back to showing the Tiguan with the upgraded headlights in the color selector. They initially had it that way, then changed it to the base headlight style, and now back to the upgraded lights.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

REwaug

Articles have all been with pre-production models .... we need to hear about actual production models from the usual reporters.
It's hard to get excited when they don't have actual production models for the rags to test.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Woj said:


> REwaug
> 
> Articles have all been with pre-production models .... we need to hear about actual production models from the usual reporters.
> It's hard to get excited when they don't have actual production models for the rags to test.


OK--I thought there was some type of manufacturing hold when you mentioned "embargo."


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> The aisin transmission requires fluid service also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


True, but much less costly than a DSG service.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

ATC98092 said:


> True, but much less costly than a DSG service.


Just so we're clear, a DSG service can be done at home for ~$110. The dealer mark-up on the service is staggering. I did it on my TTS using Motul DSG fluid. It took all of ~75 minutes.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ATC98092 said:


> True, but much less costly than a DSG service.


The aisin fluid service can be quite costly: (ecstuning, 6-speed)
Filter: $96.25
Fluid: $18.11 per liter (And you need 6)
Gasket: $96.25
Drain plug: $5.40
Washer: $5.00
That's $311.56, which does not include labor

Don't see how it's much less costly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> The aisin fluid service can be quite costly: (ecstuning, 6-speed)
> Filter: $96.25
> Fluid: $18.11 per liter (And you need 6)
> Gasket: $96.25
> ...



What is the VW mileage interval for that service?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Just so we're clear, a DSG service can be done at home for ~$110. The dealer mark-up on the service is staggering. I did it on my TTS using Motul DSG fluid. It took all of ~75 minutes.


True, but for an even comparison I am referring to a dealer service. BsickPassat references a fairly expensive quote to change to service the Aslin auto as well, but I have a hunch the interval is far longer than the 40K required with a DSG.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Vw assumes lifetime, but after having issues, VW sent an update to the owners manual for 40,000 mile changes


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Vw assumes lifetime, but after having issues, VW sent an update to the owners manual for 40,000 mile changes


In what other VWs is there an 8spd transverse torque converter automatic? I thought this was a new trans?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> Vw assumes lifetime, but after having issues, VW sent an update to the owners manual for 40,000 mile changes


Really? Going from lifetime to 40K is a dramatic change


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TyrolSport said:


> In what other VWs is there an 8spd transverse torque converter automatic? I thought this was a new trans?



Edit: The Touareg has an 8-speed but from what I read the Tiguan's is all-new.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Vw assumes lifetime, but after having issues, VW sent an update to the owners manual for 40,000 mile changes


The additional service was added starting with the 2009 model year, IIRC, and it was only on the 2.5's. My father's 2012 Passat has the trans service in the maintenance schedule, but I'm 99% sure my mother's 2013 Tiguan does not. The interval is 50k and it is only a drain and refill of the fluid in the pan (4-5 qts). It's relatively cheap doing it that way rather than dropping the pan and replacing the filter. That said, I would still do the filter at 100k.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

rev18gti said:


> Edit: The Touareg has an 8-speed but from what I read the Tiguan's is all-new.


Touareg 8 spd is for longitudinally mounted engines.
The Tiguan utilizes an 8 spd from Aisin Sekei meant for transverse engines. BMW and MINI also utilize the same transmission for their longitudinal mounted engines.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ChrisM said:


> The additional service was added starting with the 2009 model year, IIRC, and it was only on the 2.5's. My father's 2012 Passat has the trans service in the maintenance schedule, but I'm 99% sure my mother's 2013 Tiguan does not. The interval is 50k and it is only a drain and refill of the fluid in the pan (4-5 qts). It's relatively cheap doing it that way rather than dropping the pan and replacing the filter. That said, I would still do the filter at 100k.


A simple drain & refill only replaces around 3/4 of the fluid.

The updated change schedule affected passat 2.0t also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TyrolSport said:


> In what other VWs is there an 8spd transverse torque converter automatic? I thought this was a new trans?


The new atlas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> The new atlas
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm a bit lost. You said that the new automatic transmission in the 2018 Tiguan will require service like a DSG. You stated that people received letters confirming this. All the information points to the old 6spd auto transmission needing fluid service, but not the new 8spd. Please clarify, as I have been researching like crazy, but have yet to find any recommended fluid service for the 8spd transverse. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

TyrolSport said:


> I'm a bit lost. You said that the new automatic transmission in the 2018 Tiguan will require service like a DSG. You stated that people received letters confirming this. All the information points to the old 6spd auto transmission needing fluid service, but not the new 8spd. Please clarify, as I have been researching like crazy, but have yet to find any recommended fluid service for the 8spd transverse. :beer:


I just pulled up the service menu for 2018MY and all non-dsg transmissions are every 80,000 miles!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I just pulled up the service menu for 2018MY and all non-dsg transmissions are every 80,000 miles!


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

This may be a long shot at this point, but does anyone know how to get a hold of an ETKA for the Euro Tiguan?

I've already scoped out some potential things I want (or may want) to do on AliExpress but one thing I can't find is the Euro cupholder ("garage door" style) like I have on my GTI. If I could find a part number that would be great. I imagine that the Euro one would be a fairly simple swap (unlike the MK7 Golf/GSW/Alltrack with the Golf R cupholder, which were incompatible due to the R having an electronic parking brake and the others a mechanical parking brake, making the console different). The Euro look is cleaner and also helps to hide stuff from view(phone cables, loose change, sunglasses, etc.) when parked.

Some potential mods I've bookmarked:
What look to be R-line pedals (not sure if VW OEM or not):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...ke-Clutch-Footrest-Pedal-Pad/32792930723.html

Emblems (which may or may not already be on the production models):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...dge-sticker-Trim-4Motion-4X4/32807858910.html


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ChrisM said:


> The additional service was added starting with the 2009 model year, IIRC, and it was only on the 2.5's. My father's 2012 Passat has the trans service in the maintenance schedule, but I'm 99% sure my mother's 2013 Tiguan does not. The interval is 50k and it is only a drain and refill of the fluid in the pan (4-5 qts). It's relatively cheap doing it that way rather than dropping the pan and replacing the filter. That said, I would still do the filter at 100k.


it also included the 2.0T


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

So one of my local sales peeps says the new Tig is showing up around mid-August, not November as I previously thought.

It's either that or a Q3. Wife don't want a leftover Q5 TDI (even though I have two reserved) since no one knows if there's a fix anytime soon for the Gen2 TDI's. I'd like to have something to tow the racecar with but:

1. Happy wife, happy life
2. It's cheaper to keep her


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

DasCC said:


> it also included the 2.0T


That info was changed (note the printing date of 3/2010). Download this pdf:

http://www.beachhouseimports.com/maintenance-schedules/VW-2009-EXCEPT-ROUTAN.pdf

It is a rebranded copy of the official VW maintenance schedule for 2009 model year (the last year for a 2.0T/AT (non-DSG) in the Passat and CC. The revision date of this schedule is 02/2012. Your dealer can print the latest revision, too. On page 3 it says, "Transmission: Automatic: Change fluid (2.5L Jetta Models, NB and NBC, Rabbit, and Golf)" with the X's in the 50k and 100k columns. Note that in any documentation, there was never a scheduled trans service for Tiguans or Passat/CC 3.6 FWD or 4Motions (non-DSG).

VW first said fluid and filter at 40k, then revised it to fluid only at 40k, and finally to fluid only at 50k. FWIW, my 2010 owners manual does say fluid and filter for all automatics at 40k, but we know this changed. The 2012 and 2013 owners manuals I have say fluid only for 2.0L MPI (aka 2.slow) and 2.5L only.


----------



## Wildspade (Jul 3, 2014)

*Fuel type*

Does anyone know if the new engine will require premium fuel?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Wildspade said:


> Does anyone know if the new engine will require premium fuel?


"The B-cycle TSI engine with chain-driven dual overhead camshafts will run on regular unleaded fuel, while the outgoing ’17 Tiguan recommended premium fuel for its second-generation EA888 2.0L turbo-4."

http://wardsauto.com/engines/high-compression-short-intake-distinguish-vw-tiguan-4-cyl

What I haven't seen is if the 2018 Tiguan's quoted hp and torque numbers are achieved on regular or premium. The Atlas, for example, quotes hp and tq on premium fuel even though it doesn't "require" it (like my 2008 GTI).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rev18gti said:


> "The B-cycle TSI engine with chain-driven dual overhead camshafts will run on regular unleaded fuel, while the outgoing ’17 Tiguan recommended premium fuel for its second-generation EA888 2.0L turbo-4."
> 
> http://wardsauto.com/engines/high-compression-short-intake-distinguish-vw-tiguan-4-cyl
> 
> What I haven't seen is if the 2018 Tiguan's quoted hp and torque numbers are achieved on regular or premium. The Atlas, for example, quotes hp and tq on premium fuel even though it doesn't "require" it (like my 2008 GTI).


the 2017 is still on the 1st gen ea888 engine


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> the 2017 is still on the 1st gen ea888 engine


If so, then the article is wrong regarding the generation but I think the note about the fuel type for the '17 and '18 is correct (which was the question I was trying to answer).


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> "The B-cycle TSI engine with chain-driven dual overhead camshafts will run on regular unleaded fuel, while the outgoing ’17 Tiguan recommended premium fuel for its second-generation EA888 2.0L turbo-4."
> 
> http://wardsauto.com/engines/high-compression-short-intake-distinguish-vw-tiguan-4-cyl
> 
> What I haven't seen is if the 2018 Tiguan's quoted hp and torque numbers are achieved on regular or premium. The Atlas, for example, quotes hp and tq on premium fuel even though it doesn't "require" it (like my 2008 GTI).


The dealer said the current tiguans don't "require" premium either as the engine adjusts. It is just recommended for more power/fuel economy etc.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> The dealer said the current tiguans don't "require" premium either as the engine adjusts. It is just recommended for more power/fuel economy etc.


To add to this, the engine's knock sensors and other systems will avoid knock by retarding timing. For many engines that are not at risk of knock, premium fuel is a waste and can even lower power. For high compression and forced induction motors where there is a greater risk of knock, premium fuel can help avoid having to retard the ignition timing. As far as fuel economy, there is little difference in day to day driving for even these motor types, and especially regular engines. Unless you are heavy footed and expecting a certain performance bar to be met, economy changes will be undetectable. If you live at altitude then premium fuel on a high compression FI engine is advisable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Audi recommends premium on the a4 ultra, which has the 3B engine.

The current tiguan, the fuel label says 91 aki min. Which is what I use, before I got the Apr stage 1 tune

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The EPA specs for the new Tiguan are now on http://www.fueleconomy.gov/

22/27 (24 combined) mpg. That's 3mpg better than the 2017 model.

Oh and it runs on Regular fuel.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> The EPA specs for the new Tiguan are now on http://www.fueleconomy.gov/
> 
> 22/27 (24 combined) mpg. That's 3mpg better than the 2017 model.
> 
> Oh and it runs on Regular fuel.


This is for FWD for the 2018.

I noticed that for 2017 the city and highway was the same whether it was for FWD or AWD, with the combined being 22 for FWD and 21 for AWD.

Wondering how the AWD for 2018 will be, particularly since the leaked Canadian order guide listed FWD only for the base trim and only AWD for all three trim levels.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hajduk said:


> The EPA specs for the new Tiguan are now on http://www.fueleconomy.gov/
> 
> 22/27 (24 combined) mpg. That's 3mpg better than the 2017 model.
> 
> Oh and it runs on Regular fuel.


is it just me or is that still pretty bad for the segment?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> is it just me or is that still pretty bad for the segment?


I just randomly picked four 2.0L 4 cylinder turbo FWD SUVs (Hyundai SF Sport, Kia Sportage, Ford Edge) on that site and the average combined MPG was 23.5, with a range if 20 city to 29 highway, so it seems to be in the ballpark with respect to fuel economy.

FWIW the Tiguan had the best city and combined mileage of the 4. 

If you start looking at the CRV/RAV4, then those are in the mid/high 20s in the city and mid/low 30 on the highway. To me those seem like smaller vehicles, though I'm not sure as they may be considered in the same class as the four above.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> To add to this, the engine's knock sensors and other systems will avoid knock by retarding timing. For many engines that are not at risk of knock, premium fuel is a waste and can even lower power. For high compression and forced induction motors where there is a greater risk of knock, premium fuel can help avoid having to retard the ignition timing. As far as fuel economy, there is little difference in day to day driving for even these motor types, and especially regular engines. Unless you are heavy footed and expecting a certain performance bar to be met, economy changes will be undetectable. If you live at altitude then premium fuel on a high compression FI engine is advisable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if it is false economy to use regular on the current Tig. You spent less for fuel per volume, but it is less fuel efficient so you are spending more $ per distance. At least that's how I came to understand it. Or it can be variable in between. 

Personally I've only been using 91 octane, as well as the fact the higher grade fuel probably has better additives.

Or in your opinion, do you think regular is just cheaper $ per distance as well?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> is it just me or is that still pretty bad for the segment?


lol that's pretty bad. 

But in reality, if you are hypermilling, you will get better fuel economy.

I personally can achieve 30+ MPG on highway only driving on current 4motion tig, which is way better than advertised. But it's non-standard strategic driving geared towards fuel economy. Foot heavy drivers need not apply.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> lol that's pretty bad.
> 
> But in reality, if you are hypermilling, you will get better fuel economy.
> 
> I personally can achieve 30+ MPG on highway only driving on current 4motion tig, which is way better than advertised. But it's non-standard strategic driving geared towards fuel economy. Foot heavy drivers need not apply.


"Pretty bad" compared to what?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rev18gti said:


> "Pretty bad" compared to what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Competitors with CVT's and BMW x1 xdrive28i 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

The only other vehicle I'd consider in this class is the CX-5 which gets 24C, 31H, 27 Comb in 2WD and 23C, 29H, 26 Comb in AWD. If the AWD Tig mpg is close to the 2WD that isn't too bad considering you hear allot of grumbling on the Mazda websites about the CX-5 not getting near the published mileage.

My 07 Passat Wagon has the VR6 in which 91 octane is highly recommended, but for the last 4 years I've been using 87. After a couple of tanks I didn't see any significant drop in mpg or seat of the pants power and the plugs were in great shape when changed last year.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> The only other vehicle I'd consider in this class is the CX-5 which gets 24C, 31H, 27 Comb in 2WD and 23C, 29H, 26 Comb in AWD. If the AWD Tig mpg is close to the 2WD that isn't too bad considering you hear allot of grumbling on the Mazda websites about the CX-5 not getting near the published mileage.
> 
> My 07 Passat Wagon has the VR6 in which 91 octane is highly recommended, but for the last 4 years I've been using 89. After a couple of tanks I didn't see any significant drop in mpg or seat of the pants power and the plugs were in great shape when changed last year.


I consider the Ford Escape to be in the Tig's price range category, and it gets 30/23. The Subaru crosstrek gets 33/26. The Rav4 gets 30/23. Of course, then there are the hybrid versions we arn't counting. So even this updated tig ain't a leader in fuel economy in it's segment.

But I think more to the point, it's 2017 now. ICE engine cars should knock it out of the park to make it a real value proposition against electric vehicles. We're at a transitionary stage, but the new vehicles don't feel very transitionary based on their specs. In general they are all kinda disappointing. But there's only so much you can push technologically. I guess everybody should be driving hybrids nowadays.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> I consider the Ford Escape to be in the Tig's price range category, and it gets 30/23. The Subaru crosstrek gets 33/26. The Rav4 gets 30/23.
> .


I would agree the new Tig won't be a mpg leader, but it's not too far off the mark. The Escape is 23 C, 30 H, 26 combined which isn't too far under the Tig at 22, 27, 24 but I've looked at the Escape extensively and wouldn't put it as a one on one with the Tig (from what I've read so far without seeing the Tig in person).


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> I wonder if it is false economy to use regular on the current Tig. You spent less for fuel per volume, but it is less fuel efficient so you are spending more $ per distance. At least that's how I came to understand it. Or it can be variable in between.
> 
> Personally I've only been using 91 octane, as well as the fact the higher grade fuel probably has better additives.
> 
> Or in your opinion, do you think regular is just cheaper $ per distance as well?


If regular gas is $3.50 and premium is $0.20 more then that is a 5.7% markup which should come with 5.7% or more improvements. Does it have better additives? Probably not. Probably need to go to Shell over discount gas for that. Better power? Maybe if the driving is at altitude or the vehicle is a high compression and/or FI motor like my BRZ n Ducati so I buy premium. Most cars see no change to decreases in power. Fuel economy is marginally improved, if even noticeable--maybe 1mpg. 1mpg for a car that gets 30mpgs is a 3.33% improvement in fuel economy but ehhh. For most drivers who don't drive aggressively who aren't in a critical motor that requires it, just buy what the manufacturer says. 



BsickPassat said:


> Competitors with CVT's and BMW x1 xdrive28i
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


CVT's are going to have better fuel economy but some would prefer a traditional transmission to the feel of a CVT. VW is trying to do a bit of both by adding more gears to the new transmission, but it still won't be as good in economy as a CVT. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Here is an EE comment on 91 vs 87. All tested vehicles recommend 91. He didn't mention if these were high or low compression vehicles. 

https://youtu.be/hpVHLTRrxCw

The next are tests made by a news group. Spoiler, premium fuel isn't necessary most of the time even for the guy who had a Corvette. 

https://youtu.be/FPPkPAbzwbU


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> If regular gas is $3.50 and premium is $0.20 more then that is a 5.7% markup which should come with 5.7% or more improvements. Does it have better additives? Probably not. Probably need to go to Shell over discount gas for that. Better power? Maybe if the driving is at altitude or the vehicle is a high compression and/or FI motor like my BRZ n Ducati so I buy premium. Most cars see no change to decreases in power. Fuel economy is marginally improved, if even noticeable--maybe 1mpg. 1mpg for a car that gets 30mpgs is a 3.33% improvement in fuel economy but ehhh. For most drivers who don't drive aggressively who aren't in a critical motor that requires it, just buy what the manufacturer says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed the part about the BMW x1 with their 2.0t making 228 hp and 258 lb ft with 8-speed automatic getting 21 city and 31 highway.

Knock sensors retard timing when there is knock. It has to occur first, before the ecu adjusts to compensate

Direct injection has a cooling effect which allows for higher compression than port injected engines

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

This is what matters. The sticker on my gas filler lid



If I can't afford premium fuel, then I should of bought a different car, like a RAV4 that takes regular 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> You missed the part about the BMW x1 with their 2.0t making 228 hp and 258 lb ft with 8-speed automatic getting 21 city and 31 highway.
> 
> Knock sensors retard timing when there is knock. It has to occur first, before the ecu adjusts to compensate
> 
> ...


I didn't mention the BMW because it is not in the same class, and it is hard to compare the technology put into a BMW versus a Tiguan. The weight of the Tiguan could be heavier, it could be less aerodynamic, it could be geared more aggressively because it has less power, the engine of the BMW could have a more efficient turbo or other systems, there could be more rolling resistance in the Tiguan. Too many variables. 

Full knock or repeated knock doesn't have to occur. I mean there is no risk of detonation and any vibrations will instantaneously lead to retarded timing. I don't know if the mass airflower sensor will detect less air density and give less fuel too. The point is there are protective systems in place. 

And direct injection engines can deliver better fuel control or A/F ratio which is essential in high compression engines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

pwaug said:


> My 07 Passat Wagon has the VR6 in which 91 octane is highly recommended, but for the last 4 years I've been using 87. After a couple of tanks I didn't see any significant drop in mpg or seat of the pants power and the plugs were in great shape when changed last year.


Speaking of the 3.6 VR6....in the B7 Passat it always "required Premium"....then all of a sudden VW changed it for 2016 to where it wasn't "required," but the power numbers were "achieved using premium"

2014:
https://media.vw.com/doc/987/4757382235387c699cb253.pdf

2016:
http://media.vw.com/doc/1735/1703059579566f0d48cccae.pdf


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> I didn't mention the BMW because it is not in the same class, and it is hard to compare the technology put into a BMW versus a Tiguan. The weight of the Tiguan could be heavier, it could be less aerodynamic, it could be geared more aggressively because it has less power, the engine of the BMW could have a more efficient turbo or other systems, there could be more rolling resistance in the Tiguan. Too many variables.
> 
> Full knock or repeated knock doesn't have to occur. I mean there is no risk of detonation and any vibrations will instantaneously lead to retarded timing. I don't know if the mass airflower sensor will detect less air density and give less fuel too. The point is there are protective systems in place.
> 
> ...


Audi q3 and BMW x1 start where the Tiguan tops out. The BMW b48 engine uses a twin scroll turbo (not new technology) along with proven BMW valvetronic and double vanos.l, as well as being direct injected 

Audi/VW gone to new ground with the Budack cycle aka modified Miller cycle to extract efficiency at part throttle/low load (where most people drive mist of the time)

Too many variables? You can say the same exact thing for tiguan competitors as well for fuel efficiency

Less air density or airflow date has nothing to do with the aki fuel you put into the tank. There is no aki measuring sensor in the engine or fuel system that proactively protects the engine from knock. The protection system is the feedback control loop that works with the knock sensor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Audi q3 and BMW x1 start where the Tiguan tops out. The BMW b48 engine uses a twin scroll turbo (not new technology) along with proven BMW valvetronic and double vanos.l, as well as being direct injected
> 
> Audi/VW gone to new ground with the Budack cycle aka modified Miller cycle to extract efficiency at part throttle/low load (where most people drive mist of the time)
> 
> ...


Well Subarus n others who have made switches to CVTs saw huge mpg improvements. Night n day differences. Were they the only changes? No. But that change is easy to point to if we are speculating because that is really all we can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> I consider the Ford Escape to be in the Tig's price range category, and it gets 30/23. The Subaru crosstrek gets 33/26. The Rav4 gets 30/23. Of course, then there are the hybrid versions we arn't counting. So even this updated tig ain't a leader in fuel economy in it's segment.


The more I think about it the new Tig isn't really that bad when you consider the engine specs:

Tiguan 184 hp @ 4400rpm, 221 ft lbs torque @ 1600rpm 22 C, 27 H, 24 combined

Escape 179 hp @ 6000rpm, 177 ft lbs torque @ 2500rpm 23 C, 30 H, 26 combined

Rav4 176 hp @ 6000rpm, 172 ft lbs torque @ 4100rpm 23 C, 29 H, 25 combined

I'll gladly give up a couple mpg for the potential performance advantage of the Tig.

PS: I don't think the Crosstrek is a real competitor to the TIG


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> The more I think about it the new Tig isn't really that bad when you consider the engine specs:
> 
> Tiguan 184 hp @ 4400rpm, 221 ft lbs torque @ 1600rpm 22 C, 27 H, 24 combined
> 
> ...


In my situation, the Rav4, CRV, Crosstrek, X1 and Escape are not competitors. The Tiguan is about 185" long and most of the cars listed above are ~7-10" shorter overall (L=174.8-~178"). That's giving up cargo space or comfort. I might be in a unique spot since I'm almost 6'6 and, with a newborn son and wife behind be during trips, the extra wheelbase is needed so they can be comfortable when my seat is back pretty far (one reason we skipped the GWS/Alltrack). Anyway, the above comparison would seem more appropriate to me if we ever have a SWB Mk 2 Tiguan (L=176.6"), but I suppose people who aren't in my position will also cross-shop it with the smaller CUVs.

The Rogue/Santa Fe Sport/Outlander are all around 185" (Ford Edge is about 188" so close enough) and, to me, are more comparable (even though still categorized as "compact" SUVs). I felt like I did my due diligence at the autoshow in the winter looking at the competition, but still feel like the new Tiguan is at the top of the list - am I missing any other SUV in the 185" length ballpark? 

I know some people are hating the longer wheelbase for various reasons, but it's probably what's going to keeping me with VW. With just the LWB in the US and the potential for it to be compared to anything from a Crosstrek to an X1, hopefully VW prices it competitively.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Keep in mind that the new Tiguan is larger than the class norm with an available 3rd row. The wheelbase 5 inches longer than the Rav4 and Escape. My in-laws just purchased an Escape and the rear seats are anything but comfortable.

Edit> I see that rev18gti beat me to it


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

pwaug said:


> The more I think about it the new Tig isn't really that bad when you consider the engine specs:
> 
> Tiguan 184 hp @ 4400rpm, 221 ft lbs torque @ 1600rpm 22 C, 27 H, 24 combined
> 
> ...



Use what ever octane you want but here's what matters: *221 ft lbs torque @ 1600rpm*


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Use what ever octane you want but here's what matters: *221 ft lbs torque @ 1600rpm*


Better still, it's 221 ft lbs from 1,600 to 3,940 rpm (which where most people drive 90% of the time)


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti, Hajduk, OZ.IN.USA--I agree wholeheartedly!!!!!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

rev18gti said:


> The Rogue/Santa Fe Sport/Outlander are all around 185" (Ford Edge is about 188" so close enough) and, to me, are more comparable (even though still categorized as "compact" SUVs). I felt like I did my due diligence at the autoshow in the winter looking at the competition, but still feel like the new Tiguan is at the top of the list - am I missing any other SUV in the 185" length ballpark?


Forester is 182". My mom is waiting for the new Tig before she decides between the two.

Edit. 2018 Equinox is 183"


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hajduk said:


> The EPA specs for the new Tiguan are now on http://www.fueleconomy.gov/
> 
> 22/27 (24 combined) mpg. That's 3mpg better than the 2017 model.
> 
> Oh and it runs on Regular fuel.


Interesting they used a picture of a 2017 model.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hajduk said:


> Better still, it's 221 ft lbs from 1,600 to 3,940 rpm (which where most people drive 90% of the time)


That's measured at full throttle where 90% of the people don't drive moody of the time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

BrewDude said:


> So one of my local sales peeps says the new Tig is showing up around mid-August, not November as I previously thought.
> 
> It's either that or a Q3. Wife don't want a leftover Q5 TDI (even though I have two reserved) since no one knows if there's a fix anytime soon for the Gen2 TDI's. I'd like to have something to tow the racecar with but:
> 
> ...


VW Sales rep here. Received this nice email earlier today.....................


From VW area rep…

“2018 Tiguan lands in late July and in-dealership training has kicked off! PLEASE ensure that 100% of your team is in attendance for this very important training.”

“Tiguan has the potential to overtake Jetta as our #1 selling vehicle in the Tri-State Area… so get excited!”


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

shawshank redemption said:


> VW Sales rep here. Received this nice email earlier today.....................
> 
> 
> From VW area rep…
> ...


interesting...should be getting the ordering guide soon then


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> interesting...should be getting the ordering guide soon then


Yeah, surprised that no one has leaked it yet for the US. I wonder how accurate the Canadian one leaked back in April is.

From a recent article, pricing should be out soon (mid-June) and units at dealers in late July/August. The email from the VW rep is reassuring.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> Yeah, surprised that no one has leaked it yet for the US. I wonder how accurate the Canadian one leaked back in April is.
> 
> From a recent article, pricing should be out soon (mid-June) and units at dealers in late July/August. The email from the VW rep is reassuring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



My dealer confirmed the leaked Canadian order sheet is accurate. I placed an order last week for a 2018 tig comfortline(SE), white on black with no third row. 

LED Headlights are only available on Highline(SEL) trim. 

Will arrive on the first shipment late July/early August. 

Still no pricing info as of today.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> The more I think about it the new Tig isn't really that bad when you consider the engine specs:
> 
> Tiguan 184 hp @ 4400rpm, 221 ft lbs torque @ 1600rpm 22 C, 27 H, 24 combined
> 
> ...


For me, I value fuel economy under normal driving conditions versus power specs at so and so. That's where I derive the most benefit 99% of the time. My Tig has 200 HP but I honestly doubt it ever 'benefited me' on a normal day, when I'm doing the same stuff I do with a 121HP prius driving around town.

Regarding car classifications, I guess it depends how you want to compare things and what you throw into what basket based on your own set of parameters. 

I still view Tiguan as a CUV, even the new one. So I compare it to other largerish CUVs, and not downright small CUVs like the Honda HRV, Toyota C-HR, etc. Granted, current gen1 Tiguan is definitely a small CUV. But you can define the new Tig however you want based on 'minimum body length', etc. It's kinda a personal opinion thing then what qualifies or not. Another way I look at it is which cars I will cross shop based on a fixed budget and similar size/features. With an under $30K mandate, I would personally cross shop Rav4, Escape, Tig, Crosstrek, Compass/Cherokee, etc

On an unrelated note, I was at the dealer and parked next to the new VW Atlas. Surprisingly not as big as I thought it was gonna be, even compared to my tiny gen1 Tig.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> In my situation, the Rav4, CRV, Crosstrek, X1 and Escape are not competitors. The Tiguan is about 185" long and most of the cars listed above are ~7-10" shorter overall (L=174.8-~178"). That's giving up cargo space or comfort. I might be in a unique spot since I'm almost 6'6 and, with a newborn son and wife behind be during trips, the extra wheelbase is needed so they can be comfortable when my seat is back pretty far (one reason we skipped the GWS/Alltrack). Anyway, the above comparison would seem more appropriate to me if we ever have a SWB Mk 2 Tiguan (L=176.6"), but I suppose people who aren't in my position will also cross-shop it with the smaller CUVs.
> 
> The Rogue/Santa Fe Sport/Outlander are all around 185" (Ford Edge is about 188" so close enough) and, to me, are more comparable (even though still categorized as "compact" SUVs). I felt like I did my due diligence at the autoshow in the winter looking at the competition, but still feel like the new Tiguan is at the top of the list - am I missing any other SUV in the 185" length ballpark?
> 
> I know some people are hating the longer wheelbase for various reasons, but it's probably what's going to keeping me with VW. With just the LWB in the US and the potential for it to be compared to anything from a Crosstrek to an X1, hopefully VW prices it competitively.


It depends how you classify what counts or what doesn't count as parameters for grouping cars. Is it minimum length that is your primary parameter? Or do you group based on simple consumer oriented logic of what you will cross shop based on a fixed budget and without hard constraints on performance metrics like length/HP/Torque/etc. 

I think most consumers just needs a car that fits a budget. So for me, I look at it as, I have $30K to spend, and don't really care either way that one car is longer by a few inches or has 20 HP more, so which car do I like best overall? In that case, I would personally cross shop the new Tig against the CRV, etc, in spite of the CRV being shorter now by a bit. I wouldn't cut it off the list just because it was under so and so length. In fact, many consumers even cross shop SUV to sedans, because the car buying logic is fuzzy and is based more off budget and perceived value. 

But others may have other requirements. If 6 seater or leg room was a big thing for another consumer then they'd define their requirement as a 6 seater, then you'd even cross shop vans too along with the Tig.

The VW Atlas, which I saw for the first time IRL recently, is a lot smaller than I thought it would be. So I'm sure the LWB Tig is totally manageable and normal in terms of size. I guess people just didn't like the look, because the back just seems off.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

shawshank redemption said:


> VW Sales rep here. Received this nice email earlier today.....................
> 
> 
> From VW area rep…
> ...


Beat the Jetta? No way! As someone with no insight into the actual sales metrics at VW, I'd still wager on that.

The selling point of the Jetta, and why it was their top seller, IMHO, is because of it's price. It is a cheap, good, functional vehicle of impeccable value. Especially in the used market. It's why it sells. People need a car going A to B and want to spend under $20K? You choose the jetta and call it a day. The Tiguan on the other hand is more expensive, and much higher priced even in the used market. Will the Tiguan really beat the Jetta? Personally doubt it. I see so much more value in the Jetta than the Tiguan. The Tiguan is a nicer car though, but you're paying more premium for it for sure. It's like buying an LV bag versus no-brand bag. LV bag is better, but no-brand does the job of carrying your stuff too.

Can the new Tiguan beat the not refreshed Jetta on opening sales initially? Sure. Maybe initially it will have higher sales numbers for a few months. Until you get through all the excited first buyers. But when you compare the longer term, after excitement dies down, I think Jettas are probably what sells better than the Tiguan based on numbers. The reality is a lot of people buy cars because they are cheap. They just need to go from A to B and not many need/want an SUV. The Jetta is probably VW's best value for money vehicle.

OK, maybe it will beat the Jetta if the Tiguan was priced like a Jetta. Actually in that case, I'm pretty sure it will beat the Jetta. But if not (and it won't be)...


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

baboondumdum said:


> Beat the Jetta? No way! As someone with no insight into the actual sales metrics at VW, I'd still wager on that./QUOTE]
> 
> I'll agree with you on that one.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Pricing Released!!! R-line available on SEL and SEL Premium only. Unlike the Canadian order guide, FWD is available across the trim line.

http://media.vw.com/release/1398/

ALL-NEW 2018 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN STARTS AT $25,345
Jun 14, 2017

The striking new Tiguan features increased interior and cargo space, sophisticated driver assistance technology, and carries America’s best SUV bumper-to-bumper transferable warranty

Pricing starts at $25,345 for the turbocharged 2.0L TSI® S FWD model
Carries a six-year/72,000-mile (whichever occurs first) New Vehicle Limited Warranty
Longer by 10.6 inches than the current model, with up to 58 percent more cargo space
Third-row seating standard on FWD models and available across AWD trims
Optional 4Motion® with Active Control all-wheel-drive system features four selectable modes for varied terrain
Available driver assistance technology includes: Front Assist with Pedestrian Monitoring, Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert, Adaptive Cruise Control, and Lane Assist
Panoramic sunroof and power liftgate among long list of available features
HERNDON, VA (June 14, 2017) — Volkswagen of America, Inc., today announced that pricing of the all-new 2018 Tiguan will start at $25,345 for the turbocharged 2.0L TSI® S FWD model, and $26,645 for the 2.0L TSI S 4Motion®. Built off of Volkswagen’s award-winning MQB architecture, the 2018 Tiguan features a more modern design with bold lines, a wider stance, and premium interior touches. At 185.1 inches long, it gains 10.6 inches in length over the existing model, and features up to 58 percent more cargo space. Third-row seating comes standard on FWD models, and is optional on AWD models.

The new Tiguan offers a combination of both passive and active safety systems such as the Automatic Post-Collision Braking System. The 2018 Tiguan also carries the best transferable bumper-to-bumper warranty among SUVs in America: a six-year or 72,000-mile (whichever occurs first) New Vehicle Limited Warranty, with coverage that’s transferable beyond the first owner. The Volkswagen SUV bumper-to-bumper transferable warranty, also applicable to 2018 Atlas models, includes coverage of powertrain components.

The 2018 Tiguan arrives in dealerships in Summer 2017. It will be available with an eight-speed automatic transmission mated to a four-cylinder turbocharged and direct-injection 2.0-liter TSI engine that produces 184 horsepower and 221 lb-ft of torque.



MODEL LINE UP

Tiguan S

The Tiguan S FWD starts at $25,345 and features a standard four-cylinder turbocharged 2.0L TSI engine. The Tiguan TSI S 4Motion starts at $26,645 and features four selectable modes to maximize grip on a variety of terrains or road conditions. Standard exterior features include 17-inch aluminum-alloy wheels; halogen headlights with LED Daytime Running Lights (DRLs); LED taillights; rearview camera; heated side mirrors; black roof rails; and trailer hitch preparation for hauling needs.

Inside, cloth seating with an upscale Rhombus pattern comes standard. The 40:20:40 split second row features sliding and reclining seats that can fold completely flat, using either the levers on the seatbacks or a quick fold mechanism accessed in the cargo area. Standard interior equipment includes a 6.5-inch Composition Color touchscreen infotainment system with Bluetooth® connectivity for compatible devices; one USB port; six speakers; and Volkswagen Car-Net® App-Connect for compatible devices, enabling integration with the three major smartphone platforms—Apple CarPlay™, Android Auto™ and MirrorLink®.

Tiguan SE

Building off of the S trim, the Tiguan SE starts at $29,080. Standard features include an 8-inch Composition Media infotainment system with SiriusXM® Satellite Radio with a three-month trial subscription, Voice Control and two additional (three total) USB ports; VW Car-Net Security & Service; KESSY® keyless access with push-button start; Climatronic® automatic dual-zone climate control; rearview camera with dynamic guidelines; multi-function leather-wrapped steering wheel; leather gear shift knob; leatherette seating surfaces; Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking with Pedestrian Monitoring (Front Assist) and Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert. The Tiguan SE 4Motion model is available for $30,380.

Tiguan SEL

Starting at $32,550, the Tiguan SEL builds off the SE trim and adds a host of advanced driver assistance technologies, modern conveniences and premium design elements. Sitting on 18-inch aluminum-alloy wheels, the Tiguan SEL features an 8-inch Discover Media infotainment system with navigation; power liftgate; remote start; silver roof rails; panoramic sunroof with ambient lighting; and Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC), newly upgraded for use in stop and go traffic. The Tiguan SEL 4Motion model is available for $33,850.

Tiguan SEL Premium

The Tiguan SEL Premium builds off the SEL trim and starts at $36,250. The SEL Premium rides on 19-inch aluminum-alloy wheels, and features LED headlights with an Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS); signature LED Daytime Running Lights (DRLs); rain-sensing wipers; power-folding door mirrors with puddle lights; hands-free Easy Open and Easy Close power liftgate; ambient lighting; heated steering wheel; leather seating surfaces; and a cargo cover. Driver assistance features include Lane Departure Warning (Lane Assist), automatic High Beam Control (Light Assist), front and rear Park Distance Control (ParkPilot) and Overhead View Camera (Area View). Premium infotainment features include the Fender® Premium Audio System and a 12.3-inch Volkswagen Digital Cockpit display, allowing drivers to reconfigure how they view vehicle information. The Tiguan SEL Premium 4Motion model is available for $37,550.

Destination fee on all models is $900.



PACKAGES

Third-Row Seating. Front-wheel-drive models come standard with three rows of seats. 4Motion all-wheel-drive models can increase seating capacity to seven with an optional third row for $500.

Driver Assistance. Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking with Pedestrian Monitoring (Front Assist) and Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert are available on Tiguan S for $850.

Panoramic Sunroof. Providing an even more airy and bright cabin, a panoramic sunroof with an ambient lighting surround is available on Tiguan SE for $1,200.

R-Line®. A performance-inspired R-Line package, offering sporty exterior and interior design treatments that amplify Tiguan’s bold appearance, is available on SEL for $1,795 (also includes front and rear ParkPilot) and SEL Premium trims for $1,495. Late availability.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

So the range topping Rline SEL premium (the only model with the LED headlamp unit and digital cockpit) is just at $40K? Figures.

Interestingly, I don't think I've seen an Rline LWB Tig. Was it released in autoshows?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

A 2015 Tig R-line was a bit over $40k and didnt have LED anything, digital cockpit, power tailgate or any driver assistance features.

Price seems to line up well with the others in the class.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> So the range topping Rline SEL premium (the only model with the LED headlamp unit and digital cockpit) is just at $40K? Figures.
> 
> Interestingly, I don't think I've seen an Rline LWB Tig. Was it released in autoshows?


I have not seen it ever and vw.com hasn't been updated yet. It's a tempting idea, but I don't mind how the standard one looks. Perhaps someone here can photoshop one using the UK R-line?

I'm likely going SEL premium, but not sure about FWD or AWD. I have used winter tires on my GTI and live in Chicago. AWD w/winters would probably be overkill, right? Then again with a little one in a car seat, better to be safer than sorry?

I just wish VW updated their site and added a configurator so I can decide on color/interior combo. Pretty sure we're going Blue Silk or Cardinal Red and the Storm Grey interior - just not sure how that'll look together with the headliner, consoles, door inserts, etc.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

> Third-Row Seating. Front-wheel-drive models come standard with three rows of seats.


Why? :screwy:


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

shawshank redemption said:


> A 2015 Tig R-line was a bit over $40k and didnt have LED anything, digital cockpit, power tailgate or any driver assistance features.
> 
> Price seems to line up well with the others in the class.


On VW.com you can spec a 2016 Rline right now starting at $28,700. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

IraceVW said:


> On VW.com you can spec a 2016 Rline right now starting at $28,700.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not the same car. R-Line moved way down the hierarchy of trim levels from 2015 to 2016


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

IraceVW said:


> On VW.com you can spec a 2016 Rline right now starting at $28,700.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why I specified 2015.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

Hopefully heated seats/cold weather pack can be added to the base model. 

May have to wait for the R-line pics before deciding which way to go.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> Why? :screwy:


Crap - I don't want the 3rd row but I might want FWD. :banghead: I guess another decision to be made: either FWD with the standard 3rd row (heavier/less mileage perhaps) or AWD with no 3rd row (but similar mileage due to being lighter but offset by AWD/more possibility of mechanical issues/maintenance cost - or will the new warranty cover it not sure about details)?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think the pricing is too bad at $40k for an R-line SEL Premium, considering you get a heated steering wheel, virtual cockpit, power tailgate, remote start, and driver's assistance features, all of which are new compared to the current generation's ~$37.5k SEL 4MO. Whether or not any of those are of value to you personally is another matter (remote start and maybe a heated steering wheel would be nice, rest are no big deal to me and I'd rather not have the annoying driver's assistance stuff), but it is more content for your buck. However don't expect to see $6k discounts anytime soon, either.

I'm not sure how cheap people expected it to be, but the Tiguan was never about value. That said, it's a better value than it was pre-2016.

Surprised we are getting an R-line on the LWB.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> it's a better value than it was pre-2016.


Easy


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

LED headlights only available at SEL premium? That's really bad.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> I don't think the pricing is too bad at $40k for an R-line SEL Premium, considering you get a heated steering wheel, virtual cockpit, power tailgate, remote start, and driver's assistance features, all of which are new compared to the current generation's ~$37.5k SEL 4MO. Whether or not any of those are of value to you personally is another matter (remote start and maybe a heated steering wheel would be nice, rest are no big deal to me and I'd rather not have the annoying driver's assistance stuff), but it is more content for your buck. However don't expect to see $6k discounts anytime soon, either.
> 
> I'm not sure how cheap people expected it to be, but the Tiguan was never about value. That said, it's a better value than it was pre-2016.
> 
> Surprised we are getting an R-line on the LWB.


Depends what you want. For $40K, I know personally I won't touch the Tiguan. I will start looking at the BMW X1 with packages added on, or the Merc GLA & even a base GLC. Maybe even pay a thousand or so bucks more and consider the base Q5.

From a look perspective, I don't find the models without the LED headlamp unit to be good looking. I also find the R-line better looking than standard. Which means the only option that stands out is the range topping trim at $40K. Which means logically there is no way I'd consider the Tiguan given the money spent. So the question is whether lower trim is attractive. Again, because no LED headlamp for these lower trims at the bare minimum (not even talking about luxuries like virtual cockpit), it's a deal breaker, I am not attracted to the vehicle itself. The new tig is not really standing out or a quantum leap then. It's just another car with a different look and analog displays. No different to the current Tig then. Not making me want to jump on board to ditch the current tig. To make me jump on board, it has to be quite a quantum leap.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> I have not seen it ever and vw.com hasn't been updated yet. It's a tempting idea, but I don't mind how the standard one looks. Perhaps someone here can photoshop one using the UK R-line?
> 
> I'm likely going SEL premium, but not sure about FWD or AWD. I have used winter tires on my GTI and live in Chicago. AWD w/winters would probably be overkill, right? Then again with a little one in a car seat, better to be safer than sorry?
> 
> I just wish VW updated their site and added a configurator so I can decide on color/interior combo. Pretty sure we're going Blue Silk or Cardinal Red and the Storm Grey interior - just not sure how that'll look together with the headliner, consoles, door inserts, etc.


Hmm wonder why they didn't release the LWB R line for autoshows.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> Crap - I don't want the 3rd row but I might want FWD. :banghead: I guess another decision to be made: either FWD with the standard 3rd row (heavier/less mileage perhaps) or AWD with no 3rd row (but similar mileage due to being lighter but offset by AWD/more possibility of mechanical issues/maintenance cost - or will the new warranty cover it not sure about details)?


Yeah, personally I'm not a fan of the third row as well. If I were to get this tig, I'd prefer one without the third row as I don't intend to haul an army. Could also use more hidden storage space at the back too in place of the seats.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> Depends what you want. For $40K, I know personally I won't touch the Tiguan. I will start looking at the BMW X1 with packages added on, or the Merc GLA & even a base GLC. Maybe even pay a thousand or so bucks more and consider the base Q5.


To get a Q5 with an equivalent equipment package (or as close as you can match them up), you need a Prestige model at over $55,000. The X1 might get closer, but likely at least $45K, and same with MB. I'll dump my Q5 in a heartbeat for this Tiguan in SEL Premium trim. I'll get more room, more and better tech, and even better mileage than I have now.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Tiguan SEL premium is at the price point of the Atlas SE -Tech package 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

This pricing really has me shaking my head. They claimed it was going to be competitive with the competition. The Base S is priced and spec'ed like a mid-trim CR-V EX. This is the problem they had when the Tig first came out. I get it though, if you consider that the old Tiguan is hanging around, then I get it. The 'Tiguan' name will occupy the low and high-end. But this is still sorta disappointing. And like the Atlas with the LED taillights, they only leave the the SEL Premium with the LED headlights. This is why people by Escapes.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Tiguan SEL premium is at the price point of the Atlas SE -Tech package
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


If one shops based on size per dollar, the Atlas may make more sense at that price point. I think VW got it right. Offer the Atlas for the size per dollar crowd, and offer the Tiguan for the feature per dollar crowd.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> To get a Q5 with an equivalent equipment package (or as close as you can match them up), you need a Prestige model at over $55,000. The X1 might get closer, but likely at least $45K, and same with MB. I'll dump my Q5 in a heartbeat for this Tiguan in SEL Premium trim. I'll get more room, more and better tech, and even better mileage than I have now.


Yeah, but those vehicles are a different class to the Tig though. They are luxury vehicle vs 'average joe' vehicle in the tig. Fit and finish and level of service at the dealership is different too. The "prestige" factor is different as well for badge snobs.

What's really unique about this Tig? I'd say the virtual cockpit. That really stands out over equivalent BMW and Merc CUVs. Audi has it in the new Q5, but it will cost you a lot more so the Tig is entry level into this tech. That's great.

The other stuff like driver assist, I don't really care about personally. I'd like to do the driving instead of relying on autonomous braking, etc. Some like the tech, and again, Tig offers lower cost of entry. Sure. It has it's selling points.

Me, I don't care for any of that except the virtual cockpit. But between the more refined interiors of luxury brand vehicles versus utilitarian average joe tiguan? I think I'd give up the virtual cockpit for the X1 or the GLA if I am dropping the same amount of money.

As for looks, the new Rline Tig is good looking, but the X1 and GLA/GLC are not slouches. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, but I think the latter are better looking too.

Overall, if I am dropping $40K, it's a no brainer for me to go BMW X1 or Merc GLA. Yes, I'd even give up the virtual cockpit for it.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> This pricing really has me shaking my head. They claimed it was going to be competitive with the competition. The Base S is priced and spec'ed like a mid-trim CR-V EX. This is the problem they had when the Tig first came out. I get it though, if you consider that the old Tiguan is hanging around, then I get it. The 'Tiguan' name will occupy the low and high-end. But this is still sorta disappointing. And like the Atlas with the LED taillights, they only leave the the SEL Premium with the LED headlights. This is why people by Escapes.


I guess they will learn through sales numbers and customer feedback if the tig doesn't sell as well as they had hoped. If it sells really well, then well, I guess it proves they were right!

I think it's a mistake not to offer even a $2K option for adding the LED headlamp for lower trims. I get why they make it exclusive for the SEL Premium, to differentiate, but honestly the tig looks pretty ugly without it. Either that, or they completely redesign the reflector unit because right now it's pretty ugly. It just doesn't look right. The reflectors are too big and square. Like huge dopey eyes. In contrast, the LED units look like mean squinty eyes that gives the car a wider look for better road presence.

In the gen1 tig, it was fine. The bixenon unit looked better, but the reflectors looked fine. The car was round. The reflectors were circular. It fit the look. But the reflector unit in this new Tig is really ugly. The LED unit is clearly superior and is the way the tig should look. They need to go back to the drawing board then, if they intend to have all the other lower trims get the reflectors.

If they offered the lower trim Tig with the LED headlamp unit, then all of a sudden it can be a contender again in my eyes. Have the highest trim have all the bells and whistles tech.

I guess you can still get that look on the cheap. I'm sure people will be releasing third party lighting modules and bodykits of the Rline, so even base trim tigs can enjoy the same look. Still, there's no reason why VW shouldn't offer that too.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> Tiguan SEL premium is at the price point of the Atlas SE -Tech package
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


With far more equipment and better fuel economy. Don't really see the comparison.

as long as the top end was under $40K I figure they'll be alright. For myself, the only potential competition is the new Mazda CX-5, and only when (if) the diesel shows up. But the Tiguan has many features that surpass the Mazda, including warranty.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

Hajduk said:


> Why? :screwy:


Probably because market research revealed to VW that people are generally only willing to pay a ~$1,300 premium for AWD in this class. Because the AWD system here (along with the selectable modes, etc.) probably costs more than $1,300 to add, VW had to de-option the AWD model to be able to only charge the market-tested $1,300 premium.

Rest assured, however, that nearly 100% of AWD models on dealer lots will have the $500 "upgrade" to the third row of seats. IN reality, the only people who get Tiguans without the third row and AWD will be people who custom order.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> I guess they will learn through sales numbers and customer feedback if the tig doesn't sell as well as they had hoped.
> 
> I think it's a mistake not to offer even a $2K option for adding the LED headlamp for lower trims. I get why they make it exclusive for the SEL Premium, to differentiate, but honestly the tig looks pretty ugly without it. Either that, or they completely redesign the reflector unit because right now it's pretty ugly. It just doesn't look right. The reflectors are too big and square. Like huge dopey eyes. In contrast, the LED units look like mean squinty eyes that gives the car a wider look for better road presence.


Look, I'm going to be honest. I have many odd quirks that I like or don't like about cars. But I've never understood the headlight obsession on here with many of you.

The reality is this: Approximately 90% of the population does not even know the difference between incandescent lightbulbs and full-LEDs. About 9.999% of the remaining amount of the population doesn't care. About 0.00099% of the remaining population might let something like this affect their buying decision. And the remaining 0.0000001% of the population, who will make something like this a deal-breaker, are all here posting on TCL.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> Yeah, but those vehicles are a different class to the Tig though. They are luxury vehicle vs 'average joe' vehicle in the tig. Fit and finish and level of service at the dealership is different too. The "prestige" factor is different as well for badge snobs.
> 
> What's really unique about this Tig? I'd say the virtual cockpit. That really stands out over equivalent BMW and Merc CUVs. Audi has it in the new Q5, but it will cost you a lot more so the Tig is entry level into this tech. That's great.
> 
> ...


As a current Q5 owner (although not the latest model) and past Tiguan owner, frankly I'm not impressed with Audi and am looking forward to returning to VW. From my personal experience, I don't consider the two that far off from each other. The tech that my Q5 does have is vastly inferior to what even my 2011 Tiguan had, and certainly the Passat I just sold back. The main safety feature I am looking forward to is adaptive cruise. That can help big time with the traffic I encounter every day. I do like the virtual cockpit, but with Audi you again have to get the top trim, just like VW. 

Obviously I haven't seen the new Tig yet, so can't compare interior quality or appearance. Other than the ACC, I too am not particularly interested in some of the other safety features. I'm undecided about the 3rd row. I do have three grandkids, so having it available is a potential plus. It would most likely be stowed the majority of the time. I do like the styling of the new Q5, but since it would be almost $20K more than a Tiguan (the way I would equip either), it's just too much. I consider the X1 or GLA as too small, so an X3 would easily be $55K+ as well. The GLC, again $55-60K. They just don't offer anything that wants me to spend that much more.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Look, I'm going to be honest. I have many odd quirks that I like or don't like about cars. But I've never understood the headlight obsession on here with many of you.
> 
> The reality is this: Approximately 90% of the population does not even know the difference between incandescent lightbulbs and full-LEDs. About 9.999% of the remaining amount of the population doesn't care. About 0.00099% of the remaining population might let something like this affect their buying decision. And the remaining 0.0000001% of the population, who will make something like this a deal-breaker, are all here posting on TCL.


We've covered it ad nauseam.

LED headlamps are bright white. Halogens have yellowish hue.

As it pertains to the tig, it's about the look.










VS










LOL. I like how you throw so many numerical stats in your replies here with absolutely no source. 90% of the population can't tell the difference? Who did the test? Or is this just more anecdotal opinion? The kind of anecdotal opinions you disagree with? lol


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> We've covered it ad nauseam.
> 
> LED headlamps are bright white. Halogens have yellowish hue.
> 
> ...


Ok?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> As a current Q5 owner (although not the latest model) and past Tiguan owner, frankly I'm not impressed with Audi and am looking forward to returning to VW. From my personal experience, I don't consider the two that far off from each other. The tech that my Q5 does have is vastly inferior to what even my 2011 Tiguan had, and certainly the Passat I just sold back. The main safety feature I am looking forward to is adaptive cruise. That can help big time with the traffic I encounter every day. I do like the virtual cockpit, but with Audi you again have to get the top trim, just like VW.
> 
> Obviously I haven't seen the new Tig yet, so can't compare interior quality or appearance. Other than the ACC, I too am not particularly interested in some of the other safety features. I'm undecided about the 3rd row. I do have three grandkids, so having it available is a potential plus. It would most likely be stowed the majority of the time. I do like the styling of the new Q5, but since it would be almost $20K more than a Tiguan (the way I would equip either), it's just too much. I consider the X1 or GLA as too small, so an X3 would easily be $55K+ as well. The GLC, again $55-60K. They just don't offer anything that wants me to spend that much more.


Yeah, they are pretty similar being from the same parent company. I always saw Audis as more upscale designed cars. The build, materials and fit and finish can be on par with VWs, in that the soft touch material used on the dash feels similar. The audis might use better materials overall, etc, such as aluminum trim pieces here and there. But what stands out is the design. VW is utilitarian - Open spaces, flat console area, etc. No BSing design. Audis have more 'soul' to their interior designs. It becomes a matter of taste then.

That's true. Every buyer is different. In your case, it seems space/size is a main issue. In this case, the smaller cars like the X1 is out of the running. For some, size isn't a huge deal. Personally I could be driving a smaller car, or a bigger car. It doesn't matter to me. 

BTW, are you considering the VW Atlas too?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Ok?


OK?

Not sure why you're complaining about auto geeks complaining about autos on an autos forum. If the car's gonna sell, it's gonna sell. No amount of e-whining will change anything. You white knighting for VW won't change anything either. If the general populace and customers were that simple, then all they need is a simple working vehicle. What's with the nonsense about tech package this or that?

If the headlamp design is such a nonissue from a sales or advertising perspective, VW wouldn't continuously use the LED headlamp unit exclusive to their highest SEL premium trim in all their current marketing material to get people interested in looking at the new car. lol, when in actual fact all other trim levels (majority) will not have the LED headlamps. Yet all marketing material shows the car with it. But it's a non issue because as you say 99.99999999% don't care.

OK.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Just laid eyes on the new Tig at the local dealership. They were utilizing it for sales training. 

I like it. However, as a full grown adult the only way I'll fit in the third row is to take the entire thing up. Headroom is definitely limited (I'm 5'10") and my head was hitting the roof. Only if I scrunched down was I able to keep from hitting it, and then it wasn't comfortable. 

With the seats fully down it has as much cargo room as my B8.5 allroad. Digital cockpit is clear and has plenty of information that can be displayed to your heart's desire. The white silver SEL model they had, well, that color looks like a dirty white according to my wife. She finally liked it as long as a platinum gray SEL Premium with or without 4Motion is available. Be advised that the third row seating is an option if you get the 4Motion of an additional 5 bills. 

So now that the Q3 is out (which I knew she'd kick to the curb when she saw how much more room it has), the question is will she still bite for a leftover Q5 TDI? Don't think so since the price of a fully loaded SEL is less than $40k, and the leftover 2016 Q5 TDI will sell for sticker ($55k) with no dealer incentives.


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

I really don't understand the obsession of halogen headlight of VW. How many times in the parking lot did I see a beautifully equipped Passat only with that ugly plain lamp headlight.

Geez, how many pennies could VW pinch here? At least give an option to those willing to pay to get rid of the ugly thing.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

BrewDude said:


> Just laid eyes on the new Tig at the local dealership. They were utilizing it for sales training.
> 
> I like it. However, as a full grown adult the only way I'll fit in the third row is to take the entire thing up. Headroom is definitely limited (I'm 5'10") and my head was hitting the roof. Only if I scrunched down was I able to keep from hitting it, and then it wasn't comfortable.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


This is good info. For those of us that want the third row occasionally to throw some young kids into, it sounds like it might fit the bill!

I am thinking that the AWD SEL might replace the Volvo V60CC in a couple years!


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

GrayWood said:


> I really don't understand the obsession of halogen headlight of VW. How many times in the parking lot did I see a beautifully equipped Passat only with that ugly plain lamp headlight.
> 
> Geez, how many pennies could VW pinch here? At least give an option to those willing to pay to get rid of the ugly thing.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


I agree more options is better.

The reflector units are cheaper to manufacture. But I am sure there is a significant premium markup on LED units compared to manufacturing costs, when you break it down to it's parts of SEL premium vs base price differential.

It's probably a sales tactic to make LED headlights exclusive to the SEL Premium. It's them saying "yeah I know it looks good, so pay up". I agree I think they should make it optionable at least for all but the lowest trim.

Anyway, in reality you can probably just buy third party aftermarket light units. If VW insists on making their LED lights exclusive to the highest trim, then there will be a market for knock off units that will be sold I'm sure.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> OK?
> 
> Not sure why you're complaining about auto geeks complaining about autos on an autos forum. If the car's gonna sell, it's gonna sell. No amount of e-whining will change anything. You white knighting for VW won't change anything either. If the general populace and customers were that simple, then all they need is a simple working vehicle. What's with the nonsense about tech package this or that?
> 
> ...



Just for kicks I will ask my friend who is a car salesperson how many people, unprompted, have asked about or requested LED headlights . . . I bet it is a teeny, tiny fraction of people, if any.

If VW thought it was a premium feature that would move cars in lower trim levels, they would have added it to the S or the SE just to woo in buyers.

EDIT -- Just so I can back up my headlight-agnostic credentials, my family currently has a $48k MSRP 2016 car that has base halogens (Volvo V60CC). :laugh:


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Look, I'm going to be honest. I have many odd quirks that I like or don't like about cars. But I've never understood the headlight obsession on here with many of you.


My mom wants a CUV. She is completely oblivious to cars. In her top 3 most important features needed was "I want the best headlights available so that I can see better at night". That is probably the selling point of the LEDS for normal, non-car people.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SchnellFowVay said:


> Just for kicks I will ask my friend who is a car salesperson how many people, unprompted, have asked about or requested LED headlights . . . I bet it is a teeny, tiny fraction of people, if any.
> 
> If VW thought it was a premium feature that would move cars in lower trim levels, they would have added it to the S or the SE just to woo in buyers.


If having unverfied, anecdotal, small sample sized data relayed via word of mouth from an acquaintance working at one dealership makes you feel more confident about your world view, then by all means.

Clearly LED headlamps are not 'vital' in the sense cars have been driven long before without it. Other than the fact new studies suggest much better visibility and safety is had with adaptive white light in newer cars, but ever evolving regulations aside.

Look, who cares. You're happy with base tig, then buy it. Vote with your wallet. The real statistic in whether or not LED headlamps is a critical or deal breaking feature for consumers lie in the sales numbers. Since it's not on sale yet, I guess the answer is we shall see. And yes, I'm sure many will buy the car because its a car and don't care about the ugly reflectors.


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

Skimpy on headlight is definitely short sighted for VW. It has top impact on the look of a car, plus real practical use. This is not a place car manufacturers want to cut the corner. I would leave out features like pedestrian alert, parking assist... and put the money on a nice LED headlight.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ATC98092 said:


> With far more equipment and better fuel economy. Don't really see the comparison.
> 
> as long as the top end was under $40K I figure they'll be alright. For myself, the only potential competition is the new Mazda CX-5, and only when (if) the diesel shows up. But the Tiguan has many features that surpass the Mazda, including warranty.


Auto manufacturers do that overlap on purpose. And it has LED headlights as standard across all trims on the Atlas, as the headlight design is integral to the grille design.

If VW replaced the 3.6L VR6 with the 2.5L VR6 turbo (available in the Chinese Teramont), as a mid-cycle update, I would seriously consider the Atlas.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

GrayWood said:


> Skimpy on headlight is definitely short sighted for VW. It has top impact on the look of a car, plus real practical use. This is not a place car manufacturers want to cut the corner. I would leave out features like pedestrian alert, parking assist... and put the money on a nice LED headlight.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


They got away with it in the current gen 1 Tig by having bixenons in the higher trims.

Except there was a difference because the round reflectors are not downright ugly looking and are acceptable. The bixenons clearly look better though.

In this case with the gen2 Tig, that doesn't seem to be the case. Although beauty is clearly in the eyes of the beholder. But to this lay potential customer, I find the reflector unit on the new tig is downright ugly with the LED unit being the clear and only viable option, should one decide to be a customer to this new Tig. So vital in fact, that it's either OEM or you wait until someone offers a third party unit so you can change it out yourself. 

That is of course, unless you want to drop $40K for the top trim Tig as offered. However, at that price, it is incumbent upon you to be an informed customer and assuredly shop around for options, wherein you may find yourself promptly on the doorsteps of a BMW dealership instead.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> If having unverfied, anecdotal, small sample sized data relayed via word of mouth from an acquaintance working at one dealership makes you feel more confident about your world view, then by all means.
> 
> Clearly LED headlamps are not 'vital' in the sense cars have been driven long before without it. Other than the fact new studies suggest much better visibility and safety is had with adaptive white light in newer cars, but ever evolving regulations aside.
> 
> Look, who cares. You're happy with base tig, then buy it. Vote with your wallet. The real statistic in whether or not LED headlamps is a critical or deal breaking feature for consumers lie in the sales numbers. Since it's not on sale yet, I guess the answer is we shall see. And yes, I'm sure many will buy the car because its a car and don't care about the ugly reflectors.


Look, we're not really talking about world views here. That's why I prefaced my prior post with "just for kicks," as opposed to, "in an effort to obtain a statistically significant sample size for an empirical study."

That said, a car salesperson with a few years of experience is not an irrelevant source for sampling information. How useful is that information? I don't know. But they have thousands and thousands of contacts and interactions with customers and potential customers.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

LED lights are about an equal step up from HID which are a step up from halogen. A projected HID would be all I need, even if LEDs are brighter. I think the real benefit besides brightness is how the projector disperses the light. Most will prefer the looks of the LEDs over performance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> LED lights are about an equal step up from HID which are a step up from halogen. A projected HID would be all I need, even if LEDs are brighter. I think the real benefit besides brightness is how the projector disperses the light. Most will prefer the looks of the LEDs over performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to IIHS, hids and Leds are hit or miss in performance 

The best rated led is a koito bi-led projector on the prius V

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> According to IIHS, hids and Leds are hit or miss in performance
> 
> The best rated led is a koito bi-led projector on the prius V
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Hit or miss in how they perform? Are you saying sometimes halogen will beat HID which sometimes beats LED?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Pricing for the new Tig announced: http://media.vw.com/release/1398/


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Pricing for the new Tig announced: http://media.vw.com/release/1398/


Yeah, I posted this a few pages back earlier today, before this turned into a headlight thread.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol came in excited about the released pricing..... left having more knowledge about headlights..... was really hoping the tiguan r line wasn't going to be too expensive but dam... 40k is a lot to drop on car... really disappointed. The look of the Rline is a big draw for me... but I can't justify looks at a 40k price tag


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

russellvw21 said:


> Lol came in excited about the released pricing..... left having more knowledge about headlights..... was really hoping the tiguan r line wasn't going to be too expensive but dam... 40k is a lot to drop on car... really disappointed. The look of the Rline is a big draw for me... but I can't justify looks at a 40k price tag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I might be buying used in a few years when prices plummet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

IraceVW said:


> I might be buying used in a few years when prices plummet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always been a used car guy... 23k max was always my budget... but finally doing well at work an making good money.... I would be the first person In my family to buy a brand new car.... really was hoping this would be it... Vw said it was going to price itself competitively... but it's just too much to swallow.... so plan B .... but either lease a Audi A3 or Lexus is200t.... or buy a car from carmax... again either 2 of these cars... add the carmax warranty an I'm set


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

russellvw21 said:


> I've always been a used car guy... 23k max was always my budget... but finally doing well at work an making good money.... I would be the first person In my family to buy a brand new car.... really was hoping this would be it... Vw said it was going to price itself competitively... but it's just too much to swallow.... so plan B .... but either lease a Audi A3 or Lexus is200t.... or buy a car from carmax... again either 2 of these cars... add the carmax warranty an I'm set
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. Now that I can't get an R-line for around 30-32k means I can look at the used market. Luxury vehicles drop in value faster and more so that puts the A3, X1, and a few others on the table too depending on how far I want to stretch years n mileage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellvw21 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea I was hoping it would be around $32k ...X1 is too ugly for my taste.. I have a mk6 ... an I might,.... MIGHT wait for the mk7.5


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> Hit or miss in how they perform? Are you saying sometimes halogen will beat HID which sometimes beats LED?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Performance where it's not an upgrade.

Take the passat for instance, IIHS rates both halogen and LED as poor.

On the A3, the bixenons are poor and leds are acceptable

Q7 leds are rated marginal to poor

BMW 3-series Leds are acceptable to poor, and halogen is poor

Gti is poor for both halogen and bixenon
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Performance where it's not an upgrade.
> 
> Take the passat for instance, IIHS rates both halogen and LED as poor.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I saw a review of LED vs HID for a Porsche Carrera and the LED made a difference. I didn't think there would be differences among models or manufacturers. Don't LEDs last longer than halogen or HIDs? Harder to replace though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> Interesting. I saw a review of LED vs HID for a Porsche Carrera and the LED made a difference. I didn't think there would be differences among models or manufacturers. Don't LEDs last longer than halogen or HIDs? Harder to replace though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LED's last longer. The killer of LED's is heat. Heat management (dissipation) is key to LED life. LEDs are not replaceable, you have to replace the entire headlamp.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> LED's last longer. The killer of LED's is heat. Heat management (dissipation) is key to LED life. LEDs are not replaceable, you have to replace the entire headlamp.


Can't you just bake the headlights, separate the housing, desolder and solder a new LED back on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> Yeah, I posted this a few pages back earlier today, before this turned into a headlight thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Any pricing info for the Canadian market? Haven't been able to find anything yet.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> BTW, are you considering the VW Atlas too?


Once I saw the real world size of the Atlas, I was considering it. But I don't really need something that big (the current Tiguan is a hair too small), and really can't justify paying $10K more than the Tig. I just wish there was a TDI and/or hybrid option for the new Tiguan. I would jump on the Atlas with a TDI, but the VR6 fuel economy is even worse than my Q5.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

mikebiketike said:


> Any pricing info for the Canadian market? Haven't been able to find anything yet.


Sorry - I don't have any info on that (I'm not an insider - I just check VW's press site 1, 2(....or 100) times a day. You should do the same http://media.vw.ca/

There's also a poster on here that has placed an order, but I think he did it without knowing the prices (not sure who - he posted a couple pages back).


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TyrolSport said:


> Hopefully heated seats/cold weather pack can be added to the base model.
> 
> May have to wait for the R-line pics before deciding which way to go.


What do you think the R-line would include for an extra $1500 to the SEL Premium? Based on the UK's site, it looks like:

1) Sportier steering wheel
2) Pedal caps (found some on Ali Express for $25-30)
3) R-line emblem on grill and "wings" on the side under A-pillar (again, found "blank" wings on Ali Express for a minimal cost)
4) R-line front lower body/valence
5) A slightly different lower rear valence
6) Different color/pattern dash/door trim(?)
7) R-line embossed seats (hard to tell on UK site if they're any more sporty)

I think for $1500 extra , it's probably 1-6 above. I wish VW would provide details. I need a bigger car like the Tiguan ASAP, but could wait a little more for the R-line depending on features and based on the amount of additional waiting I can handle.

BTW VW updated their site, but only added the basement bottom base price (no info on packages, etc. like the press release; no configuration tool).....lame.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> Can't you just bake the headlights, separate the housing, desolder and solder a new LED back on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those leds are readily available

You just can't bake headlights anymore. The permaseal is extremely resilient to heat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

what a waste of options. 

LED tails on the S, but halogen headlights up until the SEL premium? not to mention my biggest pet peeve is having LED DRL's and halogen ****ing headlamps. 

also running 17" wheels until you get to the SEL option?

I know they are trying to make it cost less, but these options seem like the wrong ones to get rid of. I much rather give up all the driving assist packages that are standard on the SE and have standard LED headlights/tails and a minimum of 18" wheels. also limiting packages like the panoramic roof to the SE (I guess not that bad) and the R-line package to the SEL seems very limiting as well. building one the way I would like it, im already over 41k and getting options that I genuinely do not want or care for (driving assist options). 

I was excited about this car, but doubt I will push too hard to get it now. especially to get it to the point of my GTI SE LP, which is what it will be replacing. 

idk, we will see I guess. maybe my wife will get the new one and I will take over her R-Line she is driving now :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

Well said on the weird choice of options.

I am set on this new Tiguan to replace the 2013 subaru outback that I currently drive, until I saw the available options. I will stick to the outback for one more year, until VW change its ridiculous options to something that make sense.

How about a 18 inch wheel with LED headlight standard on SEL trim? Make the panoramic sunroof, drive assistant **** ... optional. 


vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> what a waste of options.
> 
> LED tails on the S, but halogen headlights up until the SEL premium? not to mention my biggest pet peeve is having LED DRL's and halogen ****ing headlamps.
> 
> ...



Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

GrayWood said:


> Well said on the weird choice of options.
> 
> I am set on this new Tiguan to replace the 2013 subaru outback that I currently drive, until I saw the available options. I will stick to the outback for one more year, until VW change its ridiculous options to something that make sense.
> 
> ...


honestly, I think 18" wheels should be standard on the SE. then have the LP as an option and standard on SEL. ALL DRIVING ASSIST PACKAGES should be options, I mean who really wants those anyway? lololo


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone have info on the invoice price, lease residual, and money factor numbers?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

NewJettaLease said:


> Does anyone have info on the invoice price, lease residual, and money factor numbers?


I didn't see anything like that on the link that was shared. that info may be a little too early to know.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

NewJettaLease said:


> Does anyone have info on the invoice price, lease residual, and money factor numbers?


As far as invoice, from what I've noticed before on past years' models, is that invoice of the car regardless of trim is 96% of MSRP and same for option packages. For accessories, like monster mats and trunk liner, invoice is about 86% of MSRP. A quick look at Edmunds (on past models) should verify this since they list both invoice and MSRP.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ALL DRIVING ASSIST PACKAGES should be options, I mean who really wants those anyway? lololo


:wave:


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

After having my Cruze totalled last month by someone not paying attention, I'm all for standardizing all the driving assistance features. While it might not seem like a big deal, it's an extremely important thing to have in this era of distraction. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> honestly, I think 18" wheels should be standard on the SE. then have the LP as an option and standard on SEL. ALL DRIVING ASSIST PACKAGES should be options, I mean who really wants those anyway? lololo


I think these features will be standard one day like ABS, airbags and seat belts are now. And on other cars you can get more of these features standard or on lower end models. I think the panoramic roof, rims on some other options should just be add on options. I would rather have the nannies be standard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Backup cameras will become standardized/required on new vehicles. It's useful because no matter how diligent you are as a driver, there are blind spots you can't see at the back and backup cams help eliminate that.

I think dashcams should become standard too. Keeps everybody honest. No more he said she said. The Citron C3 has dashcam pre-installed.

But driver assist stuff like parallel parking, assisted braking, lane departure warning. Yeah, some are more useful than others. However, I'd imagine the performance of these autonomous functions vary greatly by manufacturer, unless there is some kind of standardized metric from which they can be judged by. 

But if you're careful as a driver, and drive as you should with full concentration, then there shouldn't be problems. The real cure to the problems of distracted driving, or poor driving in general, lies with the driver itself. Some people just shouldn't drive. Either lack of skill, or for their wanton disregard for others on the road.

For example, none of the autonomous features will prevent a road rager from raging. It's a personality flaw with the driver themselves. They are too easily angered and have trouble managing their oversized emotional response. The problem is the driver. They're just an angry dude. Autonomous braking? No. Cancel. I will take over from here to tail gate and high beam! Show them who's boss.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> But if you're careful as a driver, and drive as you should with full concentration, then there shouldn't be problems. The real cure to the problems of distracted driving, or poor driving in general, lies with the driver itself. Some people just shouldn't drive. Either lack of skill, or for their wanton disregard for others on the road.
> 
> For example, none of the autonomous features will prevent a road rager from raging. It's a personality flaw with the driver themselves. They are too easily angered and have trouble managing their oversized emotional response. The problem is the driver. They're just an angry dude. Autonomous braking? No. Cancel. I will take over from here to tail gate and high beam! Show them who's boss.


If people drove they way they should, accidents would be minimal. However, there are people who are super distracted and super inexperienced driving out there. Autonomous emergency braking and lane keep would have either prevented or lessened the impact of someone distracted.

I love driving and don't want to give it up to self driving cars, but I'm 100% for assistance systems. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Backup cameras will become standardized/required on new vehicles. It's useful because no matter how diligent you are as a driver, there are blind spots you can't see at the back and backup cams help eliminate that.
> 
> I think dashcams should become standard too. Keeps everybody honest. No more he said she said. The Citron C3 has dashcam pre-installed.
> 
> ...


As a Ducati Monster owner and BRZ owner, I love analog, fast vehicles, yet as a hospital ER worker I am very much looking forward to autonomous driving ruining some of our business. 

Before autonomous driving becomes a standard I think back up camera, lane and blind spot assistance (especially for the elderly or for oversized vehicles) and emergency auto braking. 

Luxuries could be adaptive cruise control and auto parking. 

Considering people crash all the time for seizures, falling asleep at the wheel, passing out, freaking out because of a spider, being on meds or drugs, or whatever, having emergency avoidance systems would save so much money in terms of social systems, healthcare, insurance, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Lucked out today--took the wife's Golf in for an oil change and state inspection and got a good look at the new Tig that was there for employee training. It was a black on black SEL Premium. First impression was that it was a nice sized CUV compared with the HUGE Atlas sitting near it--so not too large, but plenty of space inside. Set the driver's seat for myself (5'11") and there was an enormous amount of knee room in the second row--enough to move the seat forward 3-4" for more storage in the back. This one had the 3rd row seat option which seems useless except for small children. It causes the hatch floor to be raised a couple of inches, but it would be flat without the 3rd row.

Overall it looks great and the interior seems a little up scale but I don't care for all the shiny accents which will just collect finger prints. I was a little disappointed in the leather on the seats--it reminded me of leatherette, but this was a preproduction unit so it could have actually been leatherette. Factory rep said they should be at dealers in late July, but that it could be awhile before the R-Lines are available. He said the grey leather was the same color as in the Alltrack, but didn't know if it would we just inserts or a completely covered seat and side panels.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Lucked out today--took the wife's Golf in for an oil change and state inspection and got a good look at the new Tig that was there for employee training. It was a black on black SEL Premium. First impression was that it was a nice sized CUV compared with the HUGE Atlas sitting near it--so not too large, but plenty of space inside. Set the driver's seat for myself (5'11") and there was an enormous amount of knee room in the second row--enough to move the seat forward 3-4" for more storage in the back. This one had the 3rd row seat option which seems useless except for small children. It causes the hatch floor to be raised a couple of inches, but it would be flat without the 3rd row.
> 
> Overall it looks great and the interior seems a little up scale but I don't care for all the shiny accents which will just collect finger prints. I was a little disappointed in the leather on the seats--it reminded me of leatherette, but this was a preproduction unit so it could have actually been leatherette. Factory rep said they should be at dealers in late July, but that it could be awhile before the R-Lines are available. He said the grey leather was the same color as in the Alltrack, but didn't know if it would we just inserts or a completely covered seat and side panels.


Any pics?

I agree about the leather(ette?). At the auto show, the seats looked cheapish (orange and black). The door inserts (both the leather and plasticky stuff) was also the "plain" version vs. the nicer patterned leather door insert and patterned plastic seen on UK or Shanghai sites. I wonder what the SEL-P will have.

Still confused why VW would release pricing and not update the site to be able to configure and see production versions of US-spec interior/exterior. :banghead:


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, they were still showing pictures of the Atlas pre-production models very close to actual availability.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

pwaug said:


> Lucked out today--took the wife's Golf in for an oil change and state inspection and got a good look at the new Tig that was there for employee training. It was a black on black SEL Premium. First impression was that it was a nice sized CUV compared with the HUGE Atlas sitting near it--so not too large, but plenty of space inside. Set the driver's seat for myself (5'11") and there was an enormous amount of knee room in the second row--enough to move the seat forward 3-4" for more storage in the back. This one had the 3rd row seat option which seems useless except for small children. It causes the hatch floor to be raised a couple of inches, but it would be flat without the 3rd row.
> 
> Overall it looks great and the interior seems a little up scale but I don't care for all the shiny accents which will just collect finger prints. I was a little disappointed in the leather on the seats--it reminded me of leatherette, but this was a preproduction unit so it could have actually been leatherette. Factory rep said they should be at dealers in late July, but that it could be awhile before the R-Lines are available. He said the grey leather was the same color as in the Alltrack, but didn't know if it would we just inserts or a completely covered seat and side panels.


Took a test drive in a Jetta GLI a few years back. Ended up going with the BRZ. Every review said the BRZ had a cheap interior and the GLI was best in class but I found the soft steering wheel and leatherette seats in the GLI to feel cheap in comparison to the Limited BRZ (maybe the base FRS was cheap). The GLI looked much nicer but it didn't feel nicer. I'm curious if this is on new models. Hope that is not the case with the new Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

IraceVW said:


> the GLI was best in class


I'm not sure where you read that.
The *GTI*....yes, hands down. 
The GLI, if you're a VW fan, was dumbed down over the previous generations and is terrible with hard plastic throughout the interior, feeling cheaper.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not sure where you read that.
> The *GTI*....yes, hands down.
> The GLI, if you're a VW fan, was dumbed down over the previous generations and is terrible with hard plastic throughout the interior, feeling cheaper.


The GLI got the soft touch dash, but didn't do anything for the door surfaces 

But the back of the Tiguan isn't an improvement, still lots of hard plastic on the doors, including the MQB version. Hopefully the center armrest is an improvement over our current one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm not sure where you read that.
> The *GTI*....yes, hands down.
> The GLI, if you're a VW fan, was dumbed down over the previous generations and is terrible with hard plastic throughout the interior, feeling cheaper.


GLI compared to other sport sedans in its class like Civic SI. GTI would be compared to other hatches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> The GLI got the soft touch dash, but didn't do anything for the door surfaces
> 
> But the back of the Tiguan isn't an improvement, still lots of hard plastic on the doors, including the MQB version. Hopefully the center armrest is an improvement over our current one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I am kind of surprised that the tops of the rear doors on my current SEL are hard, I thought they'd be soft on the upper trim but oh well. overall though the fit and finish inside is excellent (former Mk VI owner).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> I am kind of surprised that the tops of the rear doors on my current SEL are hard, I thought they'd be soft on the upper trim but oh well. overall though the fit and finish inside is excellent (former Mk VI owner).


My less expensive b6 passat wagon had soft padded vinyl top on the doors with a soft vinyl padded center armrest with slide out cup holders with the square jaws.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Hajduk said:


> The EPA specs for the new Tiguan are now on http://www.fueleconomy.gov/
> 
> 22/27 (24 combined) mpg. That's 3mpg better than the 2017 model.
> 
> Oh and it runs on Regular fuel.


These MPG ratings are for the 2018 Tiguan Limited NOT the all new 2018 Tiguan.
This article http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/06/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-limited-eight-speed-transmission-better-fuel-economy/ reached out to Volkswagen of America and confirmed this.
MPG ratings for the NEW NEW Tiguan will be available Monday June 19th.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

mikebiketike said:


> These MPG ratings are for the 2018 Tiguan Limited NOT the all new 2018 Tiguan.
> This article http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/06/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-limited-eight-speed-transmission-better-fuel-economy/ reached out to Volkswagen of America and confirmed this.
> MPG ratings for the NEW NEW Tiguan will be available Monday June 19th.


Thanks!!! This could be good news.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

R line package isn't available to order until November


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

mikebiketike said:


> These MPG ratings are for the 2018 Tiguan Limited NOT the all new 2018 Tiguan.
> This article http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/06/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-limited-eight-speed-transmission-better-fuel-economy/ reached out to Volkswagen of America and confirmed this.
> MPG ratings for the NEW NEW Tiguan will be available Monday June 19th.


So will the Tiguan Limited be a mild refresh of the current model? Or what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> So will the Tiguan Limited be a mild refresh of the current model? Or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i suspect its just going to be a base or possibly value package version (like a wolfsburg) of the current one. probably wont be loaded or look any different than '17s. surprised theyre putting a new trans in it though.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> i suspect its just going to be a base or possibly value package version (like a wolfsburg) of the current one. probably wont be loaded or look any different than '17s. surprised theyre putting a new trans in it though.


Thanks. So it just gets the trans but not the new engine? And no other 2018 safety or electronic features?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

IraceVW said:


> Thanks. So it just gets the trans but not the new engine? And no other 2018 safety or electronic features?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it will have none of the new features. Surprised the trans gets changed, but they're going to be keeping this as inexpensive as possible, so it won't get any of the new goodies.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

ATC98092 said:


> No, it will have none of the new features. Surprised the trans gets changed, but they're going to be keeping this as inexpensive as possible, so it won't get any of the new goodies.


Sounds like it will compete with the CRH and the new one will compete with the CRV. Im surprised they don't try to spec some other new gear in there. It would bring it up to current competition if they did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> Sounds like it will compete with the CRH and the new one will compete with the CRV. Im surprised they don't try to spec some other new gear in there. It would bring it up to current competition if they did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


theres no point, current tiguan is old and on deaths door. why spend any money adding stuff for a model thats going to be dead in a year and with the new model selling alongside it in the meantime at that? they couldve added stuff in 2012 with the facelift, but they didnt, so it really makes no sense now in the final hour.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

The only reason they're going to continue to make the older body style is to use up some inventory.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

high_octaneGTI said:


> The only reason they're going to continue to make the older body style is to use up some inventory.


Don't think that's the case. The 2018 Tiguan Limited will have an 8 speed transaxle, not the 6 speed available in the 2017 and earlier models. Somehow I doubt they'd retrofit transmissions in existing inventory. And if you mean just the parts to assemble the rest of the car, I have my doubts that there is that much stockpiled.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

ATC98092 said:


> Don't think that's the case. The 2018 Tiguan Limited will have an 8 speed transaxle, not the 6 speed available in the 2017 and earlier models. Somehow I doubt they'd retrofit transmissions in existing inventory. And if you mean just the parts to assemble the rest of the car, I have my doubts that there is that much stockpiled.


This is what my inside source has told me. And I quote "once vw runs out of the parts, they will end production of the limited Tiguan"

I have the ordering guide for the 2018 too if anybody has questions


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I have the ordering guide for the 2018 too if anybody has questions


well wtf, post it!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> well wtf, post it!


Will post it when I get home from making an ice cream run


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

high_octaneGTI said:


> This is what my inside source has told me. And I quote "once vw runs out of the parts, they will end production of the limited Tiguan"
> 
> I have the ordering guide for the 2018 too if anybody has questions


While he may have stated that, frankly it doesn't seem to make sense. Why certify the car with a new transmission (and they would have to run emissions certification with the change), if they know it will have a limited run? Doesn't seem to be worth the expense. Time will tell, I guess.

And yes, if you have a US Order Guide, let's see it!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Here y'all go. New warranty is pretty good 

Some prices have been blocked off because my friend asked me to.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

So the R-Line is available on the SEL and SEL Premium. That is better than some thought, in that it was thought it was the SEL Premium only. No production until the end of Nov. Good thing it's not on my desired list. 

Since the document states Week 24, I wonder if that's when production started? That was a week ago, and might fit with availability towards the end of July as some have speculated. Looks like Homelink is a port installed option. Looks like that's the only port item I may want. Trailer hitch is too far down in production (Oct 2). I'm sure I can add a hitch at a later date, as it shows hitch prep is standard on all trims.

Thanks for sharing that. It has solidified that the new Tiguan covers all the bases I desire. Now just need to see one in person! :laugh:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Correct, R-line is only for the SEL and SEL premium. And it's suppose to hit dealers next month. 

The wife only wants the R-line package after I showed her pics a while back so we're gonna have to extend her lease. Order in November and probably take delivery in Jan/Feb


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Correct, R-line is only for the SEL and SEL premium. And it's suppose to hit dealers next month.
> 
> The wife only wants the R-line package after I showed her pics a while back so we're gonna have to extend her lease. Order in November and probably take delivery in Jan/Feb


you have the guide for the tiguan limited too?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Correct, R-line is only for the SEL and SEL premium. And it's suppose to hit dealers next month.
> 
> The wife only wants the R-line package after I showed her pics a while back so we're gonna have to extend her lease. Order in November and probably take delivery in Jan/Feb


The new Tig is only supposed to hit dealers in late July and a factory rep (at my dealers to train staff on the new Tig) told me it would probably be much later in the year before available.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> you have the guide for the tiguan limited too?


Nah. Didn't think to ask him for those


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Nah. Didn't think to ask him for those


you should lol

thanks for posting that:beer:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

high_octaneGTI said:


> The wife only wants the R-line package after I showed her pics a while back so we're gonna have to extend her lease.


Make sure she knows that the SEL R-line doesn't have the LED headlights, which I assume the picture you showed actually has. See if she's still OK with an R-line SEL then, or whether she really wants the R-Line SEL Premium. I suspect chance of preferring the latter is high.

I'm loving how VW is advertising the new Tig using the SEL Premium. False advertisement to get you through the door IMO, because most people won't be buying the SEL Premium and when they go to look, they find out the models in their budget doesn't actually have the LED headlights. Or maybe they won't even know until they take delivery - I won't put it past people to not realize with all these tricky ads going on especially if the showroom unit is probably going to be the SEL Premium.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Dammit I didn't notice that >_<


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not false advertisement. Virtually every manufacturer will show images of vehicles with options that aren't available in every trim. Annoying perhaps, but not false.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

pwaug said:


> The new Tig is only supposed to hit dealers in late July and a factory rep (at my dealers to train staff on the new Tig) told me it would probably be much later in the year before available.


The order guide shows R-Line starting production late November. I wouldn't hold my breath expecting them to be at a dealer before New Years.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Correct, R-line is only for the SEL and SEL premium. And it's suppose to hit dealers next month.
> 
> The wife only wants the R-line package after I showed her pics a while back so we're gonna have to extend her lease. Order in November and probably take delivery in Jan/Feb


Why wait until November to order? Sure, production doesn't start until then, but I wouldn't wait until then to place the order. Depending on demand, that might push delivery beyond Feb.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> Make sure she knows that the SEL R-line doesn't have the LED headlights, which I assume the picture you showed actually has. See if she's still OK with an R-line SEL then, or whether she really wants the R-Line SEL Premium. I suspect chance of preferring the latter is high.
> 
> I'm loving how VW is advertising the new Tig using the SEL Premium. False advertisement to get you through the door IMO, because most people won't be buying the SEL Premium and when they go to look, they find out the models in their budget doesn't actually have the LED headlights. Or maybe they won't even know until they take delivery - I won't put it past people to not realize with all these tricky ads going on especially if the showroom unit is probably going to be the SEL Premium.


Order guide shows non-LED headlights as do 2/3 of last week's press release photos. I would disagree with you on one level, but would say I'm annoyed only the top trim line has the "best looking" headlights.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

ATC98092 said:


> Why wait until November to order? Sure, production doesn't start until then, but I wouldn't wait until then to place the order. Depending on demand, that might push delivery beyond Feb.


Guide says not orderable until November so I was assuming they couldn't take an order until then


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Any info on the Fender system? The standard stereo is (only?) 6 speakers. Is the Fender system just the addition of a subwoofer or additional speakers? What is typically done for other VW models with Fender systems?

FWIW, the Dynaudio on the Shanghai VW's Tiguan L site says it's an 8 speaker system+sub+"home speaker" (translated). Warning: When going to Shanghai's site, try to ignore the heads-up display, 2nd row climatronic, rear heated seats and other things we'll never see here.

It'd be nice to get additional speakers for the Fender system w/ the SEL-P.


----------



## dje502 (Dec 13, 2010)

Found this on web.
Link for pdf file of same 2018 Tiguan order guide but in color & with prices showing.
http://clients.dealeronlinemarketin...tent/STVW-2730/brochures/2018/2017_Tiguan.pdf


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Any info on the Fender system? The standard stereo is (only?) 6 speakers. Is the Fender system just the addition of a subwoofer or additional speakers? What is typically done for other VW models with Fender systems?
> 
> FWIW, the Dynaudio on the Shanghai VW's Tiguan L site says it's an 8 speaker system+sub+"home speaker" (translated). Warning: When going to Shanghai's site, try to ignore the heads-up display, 2nd row climatronic, rear heated seats and other things we'll never see here.
> 
> It'd be nice to get additional speakers for the Fender system w/ the SEL-P.


The fender system in the US has always been 8 speakers plus the sub. Theyre also higher quality speakers over the standard system.

However, the Fender in the new Atlas is 10 speaks plus the sub. I would guess the Tiguan sticks with the 8 speakers though.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

No heated cloth seats.


----------



## THE.a3k (Feb 17, 2015)

Regarding the Fender sound system question, I just found this PR....

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...io-system-powered-by-panasonic-300475702.html


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

This looks like the EPA statistics for the LWB Tiguan, but the previous entry for Tig Limited with the 8 speed Trans is no longer listed--- https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/PowerSearch.do?action=noform&path=1&year1=2018&year2=2018&make=Volkswagen&baseModel=Tiguan&srchtyp=ymm


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

dje502 said:


> Found this on web.
> Link for pdf file of same 2018 Tiguan order guide but in color & with prices showing.
> http://clients.dealeronlinemarketin...tent/STVW-2730/brochures/2018/2017_Tiguan.pdf



Thank you! 

And thanks for distracting me for the rest of the work day 



What's the deal with the Roof Spoiler option - doesn't the Tiguan already have it? Seems this options adds a white or black spoiler(?)


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Guide says not orderable until November so I was assuming they couldn't take an order until then


Actually, there's a comma between orderable and the SOP date, so not a continuous statement. My guess is they aren't taking orders yet, but will be orderable before SOP. But who knows with VW?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

THE.a3k said:


> Regarding the Fender sound system question, I just found this PR....
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...io-system-powered-by-panasonic-300475702.html


Says nine speakers, so I read that as eight plus the subwoofer. My 2011 Tiguan with Dynaudio didn't have any sub, but my '14 Passat Fender system did. I would expect it to sound pretty good. The Passat was as good as the Tiguan was, in my opinion. My Audi has the B&O system, and it's bass light as well. And there's no separate sub level control.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

ATC98092 said:


> Actually, there's a comma between orderable and the SOP date, so not a continuous statement. My guess is they aren't taking orders yet, but will be orderable before SOP. But who knows with VW?


Lol thanksssss. I didn't pay attention to that on the printout


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Rear Traffic Alert will automatically apply the brakes? Most car manufacturers have different names for the Alert and Braking safety features, but it looks like VW does both in the Rear Traffic *Alert* feature as per http://newsroom.vw.com/vehicles/technology/helping-you-on-the-road/. Does anyone know if that also applies to the 2018 Tiguan?

Similar question on the Lane Departure Warning, typically LDW is advertised separately from Lane Keep Assist, but on the same link, it looks like VW does both within their LDW feature. Does anyone know if that also applies to the 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

For VW, rear traffic alert will brake the car

http://en.volkswagen.com/en/innovation-and-technology/technical-glossary/ausparkassistent.html


----------



## pioneer01 (Jun 19, 2017)

*spare tire in 2018 tiguan?*

Does anyone know if the 2018 Tiguan will have a spare tire (full size or mini) available across all trim lines and with 4-Motion? I know many manufacturers do away with a spare tire and outfit the car with run flat tires in an effort to save space and weight in the vehicle. This could be a deal breaker for me if no spare tire is included.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

At least you folk in the US are getting an R Line. VW Canada has no information on when, or if, an R Line will be coming to Canada.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

So I noticed some a small error in the guide: Both SEL and SEL-P list the carpeted cargo area with "folding cover". However, in the Market Delivery Options section, only the SEL-P is omitted from the "Privacy Cover" (TPC) option which I assume is the same cover listed on the last page under the Interior section. So do both SEL and SEL-P get this cover, or only SEL-P? The press release stated the SEL-P came with the cover as standard in the trim.

Also, under Market Delivery Options there a Rearview Mirror w/ Homelink listed (TRV) and described as a frameless and self-dimming with compass and Homelink garage door opener button. It says it's available for all trim levels. How is it different from the frameless, self-dimming rearview mirror for the SEL-P (only) listed on the last page - does that mirror not have homelink and the compass? If so, why would anyone getting the SEL-P pay $325 to get the garage door button and the compass (which is already probably built-in on the digital cockpit)? Seems like a mistake or just stupid planning, but who knows?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Also, under Market Delivery Options there a Rearview Mirror w/ Homelink listed (TRV) and described as a frameless and self-dimming with compass and Homelink garage door opener button. It says it's available for all trim levels. How is it different from the frameless, self-dimming rearview mirror for the SEL-P (only) listed on the last page - does that mirror not have homelink and the compass? If so, why would anyone getting the SEL-P pay $325 to get the garage door button and the compass (which is already probably built-in on the digital cockpit)? Seems like a mistake or just stupid planning, but who knows?


I'm glad you caught that. I was looking over the chart for Homelink and missed the listing for the mirror. I've had Homelink in my last two cars, and would like to have it here as well. I'm hoping that what you found is simply a typo and that the SEL Premium includes the mirror with Homelink. They do include the caveat at the bottom of each page that notes that this is not a technical specification document, and that content could change.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ATC98092 said:


> Says nine speakers, so I read that as eight plus the subwoofer. My 2011 Tiguan with Dynaudio didn't have any sub, but my '14 Passat Fender system did. I would expect it to sound pretty good. The Passat was as good as the Tiguan was, in my opinion. My Audi has the B&O system, and it's bass light as well. And there's no separate sub level control.


Hmmm...as a comparison, the Tigual L overseas has 9 speakers plus the sub (so 10 speakers total, if you count the sub as a speaker) in the Dynaudio option. There's a center dash speaker shown on the Shangai site, and then 2 speakers per door, and a sub in the rear. Perhaps the SEL-P's Fender system doesn't have the center dash speaker but has 2 per door and the rear sub (or perhaps it does have it and doesn't count the sub as a "speaker"). Studying the press release photo from January and this new order guide, it looks like no speaker on the center dash (replaced with what looks to be a storage "tray").


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Another thing I noticed:

On the scanned version posted, under Market Delivery Options, the Accessory Towing Kit has a caveat "Currently available only for 4MOTION units without 3rd row seat". This is not on the PDF version posted. So no towing if you get a 3-row AWD?

There are also some other differences between these two publications and the scanned version has more details on availability and compatibility with other MDOs (e.g. Side Steps, Privacy Cover, Bumper Protector). Just a heads up, I guess.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Hmmm...as a comparison, the Tigual L overseas has 9 speakers plus the sub (so 10 speakers total, if you count the sub as a speaker) in the Dynaudio option. There's a center dash speaker shown on the Shangai site, and then 2 speakers per door, and a sub in the rear. Perhaps the SEL-P's Fender system doesn't have the center dash speaker but has 2 per door and the rear sub (or perhaps it does have it and doesn't count the sub as a "speaker"). Studying the press release photo from January and this new order guide, it looks like no speaker on the center dash (replaced with what looks to be a storage "tray").


And it always could be they aren't counting the sub in the total speaker count. Never can tell with those wily VW engineers! :banghead:


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I probably missed this in the first 20 pages, but what kind of tuning options are possible on the new Tiguan's 2.0T?

It's odd to me that this comes with a sub-200hp version of this motor - why so de-tuned?

What kind of turbo is on this, and what can we expect from the likes of APR? Hoping for something to up the get up and go on this thing, as I'm sure it'll be a bit heavy off the line. I'll likely be buying an SEL 4MO to replace my wife's 2015 GSW TDI, and I've come to like the low end grunt, and would like more of the same in the new Tiguan.

Thanks!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

quick engine breakdown. someone feel free to correct if i've made a mistake.

less hp
more tq
better mpgs
lighter vehicle
APR will eventually come out with something


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Eye Candy White said:


> I probably missed this in the first 20 pages, but what kind of tuning options are possible on the new Tiguan's 2.0T?
> 
> It's odd to me that this comes with a sub-200hp version of this motor - why so de-tuned?
> 
> ...


It's not so much de-tuned as re-tuned. The modified combustion cycle (they called it the Budack-cycle ) drops HP slightly, but a 20% increase in torque and better MPG. With the torque increase, it should feel as powerful or better than the old engine under most driving conditions.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

New press release! TONS (86 - yes, I counted and downloaded them all) of pics at the link! AND SPECS!

http://media.vw.com/release/1404/

ALL-NEW 2018 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN: AIMED AT THE HEART OF THE COMPACT SUV MARKET
Jun 19, 2017

Second-generation Tiguan is based off the award-winning MQB architecture
Long-wheelbase designed specifically for the needs of American customers
Longer by 10.6 inches than the current model, with up to 58 percent more cargo space
Third-row seating standard on certain trims and optional across lineup
Updated 2.0-liter TSI® engine and eight-speed automatic transmission standard
Optional 4Motion® with Active Control all-wheel-drive system features four selectable modes for varied terrain
Choice of four well-equipped trim levels, with a starting MSRP of $25,345
Herndon, VA (June 19, 2017) – The all-new 2018 Volkswagen Tiguan builds on the current model’s fun-to-drive character with a redesign specifically engineered to meet the needs of American customers, with a more sophisticated and spacious interior, flexible seating, and high-tech infotainment and available driver-assistance features.

As with the all-new 2018 Volkswagen Atlas full-size SUV, the new Tiguan is based on Volkswagen’s Modular Transverse Matrix (MQB) architecture. Compared with the 2017 model, the new Tiguan has far more interior space and up to 58 percent more cargo space in the two-row model. At 185.1 inches long, the 2018 model is 10.6 inches longer than the current version and 8.5 inches longer than the Tiguan that is sold in Europe. Tiguan’s expanded dimensions give it one of the longest footprints in the segment, although it still remains nimble enough to excel in urban driving.

The compact Tiguan SUV will be available in S, SE, SEL, and SEL Premium trim levels when it arrives in dealerships late this summer.



Exterior

The all-new Tiguan marks an evolution in Volkswagen’s clean and timeless design DNA, with modern lines and a refined appearance. The MQB platform allows for a wider, lower stance than the current model; the combination of this with sharper character lines and the vehicle’s LED lighting has already garnered several European design awards.

The S trim is distinguished by halogen headlights, LED daytime running lights and taillights, foglights with cornering function, heated exterior mirrors with integrated turn-signal indicators, and 17-inch “Montana” wheels. The SE trim wears 17-inch “Tulsa” wheels and features heated exterior mirrors, and a chrome exterior package. The Tiguan SEL includes 18-inch “Nizza” wheels, a power liftgate, and silver roof rails.

The top-of-the-line SEL Premium trim is shod with 19-inch “Victoria Falls” wheels, LED headlights with the Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS), rain-sensing wipers, and power-folding exterior mirrors with puddle lights. The SEL Premium also features a hands-free Easy Open power liftgate, which is foot-activated on opening to make Tiguan’s cargo space more accessible when customers’ hands are full. The liftgate also includes an Easy Close feature. Two buttons give owners the option to close the liftgate with the touch of a button—one to close it immediately and one to automatically close once you step away from the vehicle.

An R-Line® package will be available later in the model year for the SEL and SEL Premium, and includes R-Line-specific aluminum-alloy wheels—19-inch “Trenton” wheels for the SEL and 20-inch “Braselton” wheels for the SEL Premium. Further design elements specific to the R-Line are a revised high-gloss front bumper with large air inlets, a unique rear bumper, wheelarch extensions, and R-Line side skirts and exterior badging.

The exterior design of Tiguan also emphasizes its rugged utility. The front bumper, for instance, is similar to the European model’s off-road package, complementing the Tiguan’s available 4Motion all-wheel-drive system with a 26-degree approach angle. Other indications of its off-road capability are a 23-degree departure angle and 7.9 inches of ground clearance.

Roof rails are standard, allowing outdoors enthusiasts to upgrade the vehicle with Volkswagen accessories such as bike, kayak, and ski carriers. The new Tiguan has a lower lift-in height for the tailgate, making it easier to load, no matter what cargo you’re carrying. The available towing hitch can be used to pull up to 1,500 pounds when properly equipped.



Interior

The Tiguan’s entire interior has been rethought and refreshed, but the versatility of its seating is what sets it apart from the competition. In front-wheel-drive Tiguan models, three rows of seating are standard, including a second-row bench that can recline, slide seven inches fore and aft, fold down, and be split 40/20/40. The 50/50 split third-row provides seating for two, and also folds down. When configured with Volkswagen’s 4Motion all-wheel-drive technology, the 2018 Tiguan comes standard with two rows and a third row is optional.

In three-row models, folding the rear seat creates 33 cubic feet of rear cargo space, and that can be easily expanded to a maximum of 65.7 cubic feet by folding the second row, using the levers in the cargo area. With all three rows in place, there is still a handy 12 cubic feet of cargo space.

In two-row models, the new Tiguan supplies a generous 37.6 cubic feet of space behind the rear seats and 73.5 cubic feet in all. That represents an increase of 17.4 cubic feet over the maximum cargo space in the 2017 Tiguan. The 40/20/40 split seats allow the two-row Tiguan to accommodate skis, fishing gear, or other large items.

In the cargo area, tie-down hooks help keep things in place and a 12-volt outlet is included. In models equipped with the available Fender® Premium Audio System, the subwoofer is hidden in the spare tire area, to avoid sacrificing cargo space.

To let the outside into the Tiguan cabin, there’s an available panoramic glass tilt-and-slide sunroof. This aerodynamically and acoustically optimized panoramic roof is comprising an opening glass panel at the front and a fixed glass panel at the rear. It features pinch protection and an electrically-operated one-touch sunshade that covers the inside of the entire glass area. The expansive sunroof with ambient lighting is available for the SE trim and is standard on the SEL and SEL Premium.

The interior features modern, high-quality design with a sporty, driver-focused layout, using gloss-grey and chrome details. Standard features now include a multi-function steering wheel and cloth seats with a rhombus pattern that offers a premium look. Tiguan SE and SEL models feature heated leatherette seating surfaces along with a leather-wrapped steering wheel; the SEL Premium brings leather seating surfaces for rows one and two and a heated steering wheel.

Between the large speedometer and tachometer is a multi-function trip computer that helps monitor everything from fuel consumption to trip distance, Bluetooth® connection status and navigation directions (when equipped). The available Volkswagen Digital Cockpit display, first seen on the 2018 Atlas, offers drivers a reconfigurable display of key data and the ability to position navigation data front and center for easy viewing.



MIB II Infotainment. As standard equipment across the Tiguan line, the MIB II infotainment system not only creates the foundation for the next generation of Volkswagen’s Car-Net® connected vehicle services platform, but also offers one of the most comprehensive suites of connected vehicle services and features available in the automotive industry today.

The Tiguan S is equipped with the Composition Color unit, which features a new 6.5-inch capacitive touchscreen display. The infotainment system also offers AUX-in, SD card and USB (one port) multimedia interfaces, as well as a rearview camera and standard Bluetooth® technology for compatible devices.

Tiguan SE, SEL and SEL Premium models are equipped with a glass-covered 8.0-inch touchscreen display—SE models with the Composition Color unit; SEL and SEL Premium models with the Discover Media system with navigation. The new 8.0-inch display is not only brighter than previous generation of MIB II, it also offers better color reproduction, response time and improved viewing angles due to the switch to In-plane Switching (IPS) technology.

Composition Media units offer two USB ports and Discover Media units offer three. Both units feature a JPEG viewer, SiriusXM® Satellite Radio for a three month trial period, HD Radio, support for lossless audio file format (Free Lossless Audio Codec FLAC). Both units also have the ability to send and receive SMS text messages with Bluetooth via voice command with compatible phones and pair two phones simultaneously. The Discover Media unit offers 2.5D navigation, featuring one-shot voice destination entry, destination entry with quick search and auto-complete, and predicts possible destinations based on often used routes.



New Fender® Premium Audio. The new Tiguan SEL Premium also has the latest Fender Premium Audio System as standard equipment. Updated for the new-generation models, this is the most powerful Fender sound system ever offered in Tiguan.

The system was developed through collaboration between Fender, the legendary music amplification experts, and Panasonic®. A powerful, 480-watt, 12-channel amp delivers arena-sized sound to the Tiguan cabin. There are nine speakers in total, including Super TwinTM front-door speakers and a Bassman TM subwoofer. The Super Twin units are 200-mm dual voice-coil woofers that are specifically engineered for improved front-stage imaging and bass response, while the subwoofer, with a single voice-coil setup, ensures Fender’s signature audio experience is enjoyable across all rows.



Volkswagen Car-Net. Volkswagen is committed to driving the development of more connected and intelligent vehicles, and the Car-Net® connectivity system is a major element in achieving that goal. Features available through Car-Net are divided into three key areas: “App-Connect,” “Security & Service,” and “Guide & Inform.”

Car-Net App-Connect smartphone integration for compatible devices is standard on all Tiguan models. App-Connect offers users the ability to run select smartphone apps directly on the vehicle’s display through services like Apple CarPlay™, Android Auto™ and MirrorLink®.

Equipped on Tiguan SE models and above, Car-Net Security & Service is a suite of elements that provides security features and also allows owners to access their VW remotely through vw.com/carnet as well as a smartphone app.

Customers purchasing new Volkswagen models equipped with VW Car-Net Security & Service will receive a no-charge, six-month trial subscription from Verizon Telematics. To extend the benefits of this system after the trial, customers can choose from a number of payment options: One year for $199, two years for $378, and three years for $540, or month-to-month for $17.99, plus applicable taxes and fees. App-Connect can be used free-of-charge and is not included as part of the subscription-based services.

Available Car-Net Security & Service features include Automatic Crash Notification, which can automatically notify an operator who can quickly contact first responders in the event of a collision; Manual Emergency Call, a feature that allows for quick access to customer specialists at the touch of a button; Roadside Assistance, for added peace-of-mind in the event of trouble on the road; and Stolen Vehicle Location Assistance, which uses Car-Net Security & Service to assist law enforcement with locating your vehicle in the event that it is stolen.

In addition, Car-Net Security & Service offers remote vehicle access, remote door lock and unlock, remote honk and flash of lights, last parked location information, and remote status check (doors and windows). Consumers will also be able to send a location from their connected smart device to the factory-installed compatible navigation system on select models. For consumers who prefer a more personal touch, agent destination assist is also available.

Car-Net Security & Service also includes Family Guardian, which offers features such as: speed alert, which notifies the owner of the vehicle when the pre-determined maximum speed limit is exceeded; and boundary alert, which lets you know when the vehicle has traveled outside of a pre-set virtual boundary.

Diagnostics and maintenance information is also available through Car-Net Security & Service. In addition to the vehicle’s warning and indicator lights, a Vehicle Health Report provides customers easy access to diagnostic information. When it’s time for scheduled service, Car-Net Security & Service not only notifies the customer, but provides a simple way to schedule a dealer visit. It can even identify the closest dealer in case owners need a recommendation.

The available VW Car-Net app for smartwatch (supports select Apple Watch and Android Wear operating systems) allows VW customers to control a host of Security & Service features and functions available through the iPhone app and Customer Web Portal, directly from their wrist. Smartwatch wearers can keep tabs on their vehicle from afar, remotely locking and unlocking doors and viewing the status of doors, windows and sunroof (open or closed). These consumers can also find a parked vehicle quickly, with a map of the current vehicle location, and get walking or driving directions to the vehicle. Drivers can check their fuel level and receive alerts with a compatible smartwatch.

Car-Net Guide & Inform is included on Tiguan SEL and SEL Premium and offers an enhanced navigation and infotainment experience for VW consumers. Volkswagen has incorporated technologies that enhance existing navigation offerings while adding an additional level of information that empowers consumers. The in-vehicle navigation system features fuel prices, sports scores, movie information and weather data as part of the three-month SiriusXM Travel Link trial. VW customers will also enjoy real-time traffic information and a complimentary three-month SiriusXM Traffic trial.



Powertrain

The all-new 2018 Volkswagen Tiguan arrives in dealerships this summer powered by the most advanced version ever of Volkswagen’s EA888 four-cylinder engine. The updated version of the benchmark EA888 four-cylinder, turbocharged and direct-injection engine uses an innovative modification to the conventional four-stroke cycle to offer an improved combination of power, efficiency and responsiveness.

First introduced in the 2009 CC, the EA888 continued Volkswagen’s move toward smaller, turbocharged engines that offer the fuel economy benefits of downsizing with the power of a larger-displacement unit. The majority of the engine—from the cast-iron block to the aluminum-alloy pistons and cylinder head to the valve springs—has been updated for this new application.

During development, engineers focused on making the engine more efficient in the range of driving that most customers use every day, which led to the introduction of a modified Miller combustion cycle that is unique to the Volkswagen Group. Whereas the traditional Miller cycle closes the intake valves just before the end of the intake stroke, the so-called Budack-cycle closes the intake valves much earlier. This results in a longer effective combustion chamber as well as faster air flow for the incoming gases, which improves the mixing of the fuel and air. The net effect is lower fuel consumption and more torque than the 2.0-liter EA888 engine fitted in the 2017 Tiguan.

The key feature that enables the new engine to produce better fuel economy, as well as excellent performance, is the variable valve timing system on the intake camshaft. Depending on engine load, it is possible to switch between short and long valve opening. At idling speed and under partial load, the valve opening is shorter and there is less lift. When the engine is placed under greater load, the camshaft lobe switches to open the valves wider and for a longer period, so the driver can make use of the full power and torque of the engine.

The changes in the new version of the EA888 advance the twin goals of power and efficiency. The peak 184 horsepower kicks in at 4,400 rpm and maintains its output until 6,000 rpm. Maximum torque of 221 lb-ft is achieved at 1,600 to 4,300 rpm. The compression ratio rises to 11.7:1 due to a modified piston crown. New TSI injectors can push fuel into the cylinder at a higher maximum pressure (250 bar or 3,626 psi), with up to three injection sequences per stroke depending on conditions.

The EA288 Gen3B retains many key features of its predecessors, from chain-driven double overhead camshafts to the twin balance shafts that not only counteract second-order internal forces but provide oil scavenging and crankcase breathing pathways. A new engine management system with four core processors monitors the system and adjusts as needed. Reducing friction was another goal for this engine. For instance, the lower brake mean effective pressure at full load in this engine allowed the crankshaft main bearing diameter to be reduced from 52 to 48 mm, while the balance shaft chain is narrower.

A Start/Stop system is standard for all Tiguan trims. This technology stops the engine during idle when the brake pedal is held (such as when waiting at a red light). When the brake pedal is released, the engine restarts.

Tiguan models configured with front-wheel drive have 15.3 gallon fuel tanks; models with 4Motion all-wheel drive feature 15.9 gallon tanks. Thanks to Tiguan’s new engine and eight-speed automatic transmission, EPA-estimated fuel economy for front-wheel drive models rises to 22 mpg in city driving, 27 mpg on the highway and 24 mpg in combined driving. Models with 4Motion all-wheel drive also see significant increases and are rated at 21 mpg in city driving, 27 mpg on the highway and 23 mpg in combined driving.

The latest-generation 4Motion with Active Control all-wheel drive system is activated before wheelspin occurs to help eliminate traction losses. The system achieves this by using an advanced control function based on specific driving conditions. When operating under a relatively low load or when coasting, the front wheels are driven and the rear wheels are decoupled, helping to save fuel. However, the rear wheels can be engaged in fractions of a second whenever necessary via the center differential, which is activated by an electro-hydraulic oil pump.

A control unit continually calculates the ideal drive torque for the rear wheels and controls how much the multi-plate clutch should be closed by activating the oil pump. The oil pressure increases the contact pressure at the clutch plates in proportion to the torque desired at the rear axle. So, the amount of pressure applied to the clutch plates can be used to continuously vary the amount of torque going between the front and rear wheels.

In addition to the center differential, which acts longitudinally, electronic differential locks from the Electronic Stability Control (ESC) system act laterally. The system briefly brakes a wheel that is slipping, helping to enable uninterrupted and stable transfer of drive power to the wheel on the opposite side.



4Motion with Active Control. All Tiguan models with 4Motion all-wheel drive feature Active Control, which allows the driver to select specific vehicle profiles based on driving conditions. It has four settings: On-road, Snow, Off-road, and Custom Off-road. The singular user interface is highly intuitive, comprising both a rotary knob and a push-button. Turning the knob engages the various drive modes, while pushing the button triggers a pop-up menu on the screen of the infotainment system, allowing the driver to fine tune the On-road mode.

On-road mode is the default setting. Here, Tiguan automatically varies the drive distribution between the two axles, helping to account for road conditions. A press of the button triggers the driving profile selection screen to pop up on the infotainment screen, offering the driver a choice of "Normal," "Sport," "Eco" and "Custom" drive modes. Within each, the tuning parameters for the engine control, gearbox, steering and optional Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) are varied.

In Snow mode, the response curve of the accelerator pedal is flattened to help negate unintentional and excessive wheelspin, and the transmission upshifts earlier to help maximize traction. Communicating with the accelerator pedal and individual wheel speed sensors, the Traction Control System (TCS) helps reduce engine power when it detects slippage. The sensitivity of the system is more relaxed in straight-line situations to allow adequate power transfer, while the limits are tightened in cornering, where traction is of paramount importance. Last but not least, ACC is switched to the “Eco” driving profile when in Snow mode.

Off-road mode offers similar throttle and transmission characteristics to Snow mode, adding manual control of transmission shifting via Tiptronic (only the throttle kickdown switch will force a downshift). The Start/Stop system is switched off in this mode, and ACC operates normally. The ESC system is relaxed to help avoid false positives often encountered off-road, and Hill Descent Control is automatically activated on gradients of more than 10 percent. It functions at speeds between 1.2 mph and 19 mph, and is adjustable via brakes or throttle.

With unique Off-road ABS programming, the wheels can lock up briefly before the system reduces the brake pressure. This allows time for a small wedge of material from the ground (such as gravel or sand) to build up in front of the wheel, thus increasing the braking effect. This helps the car remain steerable while reducing stopping distance.

Custom Off-road mode allows the driver to alter the steering, engine and gearbox behavior, as well as Hill Descent Assist and Hill Start Assist.



Chassis

Mounted in a lightweight, one-piece strengthened steel subframe, the Tiguan’s strut-type front suspension has lower control arms and long-travel coil springs. At the rear, the robust four-link system was designed to cope with the rigors of driving off paved roads and to accommodate the available 4Motion all-wheel drive.

Electro-mechanical power steering with variable assistance contributes to the Tiguan’s fun-to-drive character. At highway speeds, the steering becomes firm and direct, while at parking speeds, assistance is increased. Despite its increased length, the new Tiguan is just as nimble as the 2017 model, with a smaller turning radius of 37.7 feet.

An impressive braking system matches the Tiguan’s athletic performance. At the front there are 13.4-inch –diameter vented discs, with 11.8-inch-diameter solid discs at the rear. The system features a brake disc drying feature to help remove water from the rotors to optimize wet-weather braking, as well as Electronic Brake-pressure Distribution (EBD), and Hydraulic Brake Assist (HBA). All Tiguan models also feature an electronic parking brake.



Safety

Safety in the 2018 Tiguan starts with a rigid laser-seam-welded bodyshell, a crash-optimized and energy-absorbing front end, and heat-formed steel center B-pillars. Front and side-thorax airbags help protect the driver and front-seat passenger, while Side Curtain Protection® head airbags help protect those in the front and rear seats, in addition to safety belt pretensioners. Electronic assistance includes Electronic Stability Control (ESC), Anti-Slip Regulation (ASR), Anti-lock Braking System (ABS) and Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS).

All Tiguan models feature the advanced Volkswagen Intelligent Crash Response System (ICRS) that automatically shuts off the fuel pump, unlocks the doors, and even switches on the hazard warning lights if the airbags deploy.

The Tiguan is the only vehicle in its class to offer the Automatic Post-Collision Braking System, which is standard on all models. This system builds on the premise that a collision is rarely a single, instantaneous action, but rather a series of events that follow the initial impact—the most significant of which can cause additional collisions. The Automatic Post-Collision Braking System addresses this by applying the brakes when a primary collision is detected by the airbag sensors, thus helping reduce residual kinetic energy and, in turn, the chance of additional damage.



Driver-Assistance Systems

The Tiguan offers a standard rearview camera and number of available driver-assistance systems, including Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking with Pedestrian Monitoring (Front Assist), Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert, Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC), Lane Departure Warning (Lane Assist), front and rear Park Distance Control (ParkPilot), High Beam Control (Light Assist) and Overhead View Camera (Area View).

Front Assist, optional on S models (in the Driver Assistance package) and standard on Tiguan SE, SEL and SEL Premium, helps warn drivers of potential frontal collisions (Forward Collision Warning) with vehicles and pedestrians, and in some cases provides automatic braking assistance (Autonomous Emergency Braking).

Within physical system limits, Forward Collision Warning helps warn the driver of critical front-end collision situations, both acoustically and visually by a warning symbol in the instrument cluster above 18 mph. If the driver fails to brake, or if the car is below 18 mph, Autonomous Emergency Braking is activated to slow the vehicle. If the brake pedal is applied but the driver brakes too lightly, the brake pressure is increased by the system (Braking Support).

Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert is optional on S models (in the Driver Assistance package) and included as standard equipment on Atlas SE, SEL and SEL Premium. Blind Spot Monitor uses two radar sensors at the rear of the vehicle to scan the approaching traffic and help warn drivers of potential danger in adjacent lanes. If the driver uses the turn signal to indicate a lane change while a vehicle is detected in a blind spot, the system utilizes a flashing LED symbol in the outer area of the side mirrors. Even if the driver does not use a turn signal, the LED symbol in the mirror will illuminate if a vehicle is detected in the blind spot. The system is designed to help alert drivers in specific situations; stationary objects or oncoming vehicles do not trigger warnings, nor will vehicles more than one lane across away from the vehicle.

If combined with Lane Assist (Tiguan SEL Premium, see below) the system not only helps warn the driver with the flashing LED symbol if a vehicle is detected in the blind spot, but within system limits, it can also countersteer to keep the car in the lane. If the driver still tries to steer out of the lane, the system will warn with an additional vibration of the steering wheel.

Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) uses forward facing radar to maintain a set speed while helping maintain a set distance to the vehicle in front. The driver sets the speed and the desired spacing via buttons on the multifunction steering wheel and can further use those buttons or the brakes to cancel the ACC function while the accelerator can be used to override the ACC function. All ACC-related system messages appear in the central multifunction display.

When the roadway ahead of the vehicle is clear, the system maintains the set speed. Tiguan models fitted with ACC can match a vehicle in front and come to a stop. If the car in front moves within three seconds, ACC will resume automatically to the set speed. If the car stands longer than three seconds, the driver can resume ACC control after pressing the accelerator pedal or the “resume” button on the steering wheel.

The Rear Traffic Alert system helps detect vehicles approaching from the side that may be difficult for the driver to see while reversing. It offers a sizable range of about 65 feet, and will present a visual and an acoustic warning, before applying the brakes if a potential impending collision is detected. If the driver does not react, the system can apply the brakes to help mitigate and, in the best case, prevent a collision. The system is activated by putting the car in reverse.

The Tiguan SEL Premium is equipped with standard Lane Departure Warning (Lane Assist). When driving above 40 mph, if there is an indication that the vehicle is unintentionally straying from its lane, Lane Assist actively counter-steers to help keep the vehicle in the lane. The system’s camera recognizes visible lane markings and, using a special algorithm, calculates the risk of the car leaving the lane. If the driver takes his or her hands off the wheel for a defined period of time, the system provides an audible warning and a visual signal in the instrument cluster, asking the driver to take over. If the vehicle crosses a lane marking without use of a turn signal, the system will countersteer to keep the vehicle in the lane. If the driver continues to move over, the system will provide audible and visual warnings.

The system can work in the dark and/or in fog, but it will not engage if it cannot properly detect lane markings. If the turn signal has been set before crossing a lane marking, the Lane Assist system will not engage or give a warning. The driver can “override” the system at any time by applying minimal force to the steering wheel.

ParkPilot, equipped on Tiguan SEL Premium models, uses ultrasonic sensors located in the front and rear bumpers to monitor a range of up to five feet in front or behind the vehicle. The system is activated when reverse gear is engaged or below a speed of 9 mph and helps provide guidance when parking or in tight spaces. The system has audible and visual warnings when the car starts to approach parked cars or static objects from the front or rear.

New on Tiguan is an emergency braking system called Maneuver Braking. Included with ParkPilot, it can help mitigate or prevent collisions with static obstacles to the rear while the vehicle is maneuvered. The system is active when reverse gear is selected. If the system detects a stationary object while the vehicle is in reverse and moving between 1-6 mph, it can apply the brakes automatically to help prevent or mitigate a collision. The system can be deactivated at any time using the touch display or permanently in the setup menu.

Two final driver assistance features, both standard on the Tiguan SEL Premium, provide drivers with better visibility. High Beam Control (Light Assist) automatically raises the headlamp high beams above 40 mph on dark or poorly lit roads, if there is no oncoming traffic detected. The Overhead View Camera (Area View) uses the car’s four cameras to help give you a better view of what is around your vehicle.



Limited Warranty

The 2018 Tiguan’s six-year/72,000-mile New Vehicle Limited Warranty includes coverage of powertrain components—including the engine, transmission and optional 4Motion® all-wheel-drive system. Major competitors to the Tiguan—such as Ford Escape, Honda CR-V, and Toyota RAV—offer a three-year/36,000 mile basic warranty with a five-year or 60,000-mile powertrain warranty.

Not only does the Volkswagen SUV bumper-to-bumper warranty offer longer coverage than its competitors, but all of its elements can be transferred to subsequent owners up to 6 years or 72,000 miles, whichever occurs first. While Hyundai and Kia offer a five-year/60,000 mile basic warranty and a higher time and mileage limit on their powertrain limited warranties, if the car is sold to a second owner, the powertrain limited warranty is not transferable beyond five years or 60,000 miles from the date it was first sold new.



COMPETITIVE SET

Chevrolet Equinox
Ford Escape
Honda CR-V
Nissan Rogue
Toyota RAV4


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Some thoughts as I go through all the documents.

- SEL Prem R-Line wheels are called Braselton. If you type Braselton VW wheels into google the first hit you get is BBS of America, Inc. 5320 BBS Way, Braselton, GA. Coincidence? I hope not.
- R-Line wheels although unannounced will be 255 rubber with an 8.5" wheel. Thats pretty awesome in my book. To bad the R-line doesn't add 50hp.
- Slightly larger fuel tank on the 4motion, 15.3 vs 15.9
- Larger second row on the 5 seater, 36.5 vs 38.9 (expected but still nice to see)
- Rear cargo on the 5 seater is 37.6 cu ft. A little smaller then the competition but still a very large amount of space. The golf has 22.8 cu ft.
- Brakes appear to be different then the Golf R/PP GTI. I was hopeful that they'd be shared.
- Curb weight of the 4motion only adds 82lbs, total 3,858. This seems to be on par with the competition.

Question - What does SOP stand for?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

SOP= Start of Production. The week number when certain things will begin being available during the build.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

reelknead1 said:


> Some thoughts as I go through all the documents.
> 
> - SEL Prem R-Line wheels are called Braselton. If you type Braselton VW wheels into google the first hit you get is BBS of America, Inc. 5320 BBS Way, Braselton, GA. Coincidence? I hope not.
> - R-Line wheels although unannounced will be 255 rubber with an 8.5" wheel. Thats pretty awesome in my book. To bad the R-line doesn't add 50hp.
> ...


I compared the measurements of the Tiguan with some of the competition on Edmunds. I compared the CRV, Santa Fe Sport, Rogue and Equinox. Certain measurements seemed odd to me. The Tiguan is 5-6" longer (overall and wheelbase) than the CRV but the CRV had the largest cargo volume of the 5 cars. F/R legroom of the Tiguan also were not as large as expected compared to the competition, considering it has the largest wheelbase of all of them. So I feel like length and cargo measurements should be taken with a grain of salt, particularly due to the sliding 2nd row. It's not going to sway me, but perhaps the regular car shopper looking at numbers.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Anybody got any idea what color saffrano and black interior is? I mean, I can figure out what color black is, but what the hell is saffrano?

And no tonneau privacy cover for the rear cargo area on an SEL Premium? The manufacturer model I saw at the dealership had one...


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

BrewDude said:


> Anybody got any idea what color saffrano and black interior is? I mean, I can figure out what color black is, but what the hell is saffrano?
> 
> And no tonneau privacy cover for the rear cargo area on an SEL Premium? The manufacturer model I saw at the dealership had one...


Did you look at the order guides posted above? http://clients.dealeronlinemarketing.com/Client/STVW-Steve-White-Volkswagen/07-Content/STVW-2730/brochures/2018/2017_Tiguan.pdf Picture of Saffron is there--called "Golden Oak." The SEL Premium includes the tonneau so you can't order it as an option---"Carpeted cargo area w/ folding cover & tie-down hooks" from the order guide.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

BrewDude said:


> Anybody got any idea what color saffrano and black interior is? I mean, I can figure out what color black is, but what the hell is saffrano?
> 
> And no tonneau privacy cover for the rear cargo area on an SEL Premium? The manufacturer model I saw at the dealership had one...


Manufacturers seem to be moving away from offering the rear cover as standard. At least the SEL Premium will have it without it being an option. On the new Q5, Audi doesn't offer a cover as standard on any level of trim. Even the Prestige it's only an option.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

pwaug said:


> Did you look at the order guides posted above? http://clients.dealeronlinemarketing.com/Client/STVW-Steve-White-Volkswagen/07-Content/STVW-2730/brochures/2018/2017_Tiguan.pdf Picture of Saffron is there--called "Golden Oak."


Look again...that picture shown corresponds to the SEL's available option for golden oak and black in leatherette. SEL Premium is listed to have saffrano and black in Vienna (Corinthian anyone? ) leather.

Notice that the colors across the board, regardless if it's cloth/vinyl/leather all correspond with the same first letter i.e. all Titan Black start with B, all Storm Grey all start with F. Saffrano and black has a color code of NY, whilst golden oak and black are CF, leading me to believe it's not the same color. 

I'm so confused. :banghead:


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Saffrano


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> Another thing I noticed:
> 
> On the scanned version posted, under Market Delivery Options, the Accessory Towing Kit has a caveat "Currently available only for 4MOTION units without 3rd row seat". This is not on the PDF version posted. So no towing if you get a 3-row AWD?
> 
> There are also some other differences between these two publications and the scanned version has more details on availability and compatibility with other MDOs (e.g. Side Steps, Privacy Cover, Bumper Protector). Just a heads up, I guess.


This would be so stupid....:banghead: if they limit the towing to the 5 seaters, unless they did that so you buy the Atlas. 

and only 1500 pounds towing capacity I think the european hitch can tow 2500 pounds Am I wrong ?? I which they give you the european hitch like the one on the volvol V-90 ( not same category of car but I just wish)


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

"Saffrano"

Man, that sure looks orange in that picture. Glad the wife isn't a fan of two tone seats!


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

PATVW said:


> This would be so stupid....:banghead: if they limit the towing to the 5 seaters, unless they did that so you buy the Atlas.
> 
> and only 1500 pounds towing capacity I think the european hitch can tow 2500 pounds Am I wrong ?? I which they give you the european hitch like the one on the volvol V-90 ( not same category of car but I just wish)


1500lbs only? Quite a drop from current one, which is already crap.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> "Saffrano"
> 
> Man, that sure looks orange in that picture. Glad the wife isn't a fan of two tone seats!


Yeah, I am no fan of two tone seats. Even the stripy stuff found on the GTI. No thank you.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> Yeah, I am no fan of two tone seats. Even the stripy stuff found on the GTI. No thank you.


I like the patterned seats in my GTI, but other than than I prefer solid colors. I haven't had a car with light colored interior since before my kids were born. And they're in their mid-30s now!


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

https://www.volkswagen.fr/fr/modeles/tiguan-allspace.html#item=4&gallery=149207510345936609

If you go to the France website you can see a tiguan allspace with the R-LINE package


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

mk5vr6 said:


> https://www.volkswagen.fr/fr/modeles/tiguan-allspace.html#item=4&gallery=149207510345936609
> 
> If you go to the France website you can see a tiguan allspace with the R-LINE package


Ah man, I had to look. They show an HUD! Why can't we have one???


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> Ah man, I had to look. They show an HUD! Why can't we have one???


Yeah the european tigs are significantly more fancy.

But TBH I don't really like this pop up screen type of HUD. Same deal with the mazdas. I rather not have it because it's kinda gimmicky. The ideal implementation of HUD is reflective off the windshield itself, like it is done in higher end cars such as the BMW, land rovers, etc.

If an independent stick out screen type HUD is all you want, you can get third party stuff with the semi-reflective screen that you stick to the windshield. Garmin used to make a pretty good one too and it incorporates with the garmin app.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> Yeah the european tigs are significantly more fancy.
> 
> But TBH I don't really like this pop up screen type of HUD. Same deal with the mazdas. I rather not have it because it's kinda gimmicky. The ideal implementation of HUD is reflective off the windshield itself, like it is done in higher end cars such as the BMW, land rovers, etc.
> 
> If an independent stick out screen type HUD is all you want, you can get third party stuff with the semi-reflective screen that you stick to the windshield. Garmin used to make a pretty good one too and it incorporates with the garmin app.


Agreed. I didn't look that close at the picture, so didn't notice the type.

I've got a call into my dealer to see if he knows what their initial order allotment will contain. Since I want an SEL Premium, my guess is there's going to be plenty of those. Just need to choose a color. Silver is my first choice, but I see Reflex Silver isn't listed. Maybe the Blue, but I'm going to need to see it.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

shawshank redemption said:


> Saffrano


Saffrano=saffron=orange.

I only had to wait this long to see the pic since work blocks some images from there.

Thanks! Off to make a deposit this week!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

BrewDude said:


> Look again...that picture shown corresponds to the SEL's available option for golden oak and black in leatherette. SEL Premium is listed to have saffrano and black in Vienna (Corinthian anyone? ) leather.
> 
> Notice that the colors across the board, regardless if it's cloth/vinyl/leather all correspond with the same first letter i.e. all Titan Black start with B, all Storm Grey all start with F. Saffrano and black has a color code of NY, whilst golden oak and black are CF, leading me to believe it's not the same color.
> 
> I'm so confused. :banghead:


Sorry I missed that. Seems strange VW doesn't offer the Saffrano with the Habanero Orange!!


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

*2018 Tiguan Driver's Seat Adjustability*

Can anyone that's actually had a chance to sit in the new Tiguan comment on the range of motion of the driver's seat? I am 6'5" and fit remarkably well in my 2010 Golf TDI Highline which has manual seat height adjustment. I've been testing a few different options as I plan to trade in my Golf as part of the diesel emissions settlement but in every vehicle I've tried I sit way too high and find that the driver's seat height can never go down as much as it does in my Golf.

I tested the 2018 Chevrolet Equinox and had trouble seeing out the front window as my eyeline was almost at the top edge of the windshield and the rear view mirror blocked most of my forward-right visibility. The 2017 Chevrolet Traverse was similar. 2017 Ford Edge lacked legroom so I felt crushed against the wheel. The 2017 Ford Fusion was a bit better but still not ideal (and I don't really want to drive a Ford Fusion!). I didn't test drive these but all of them seemed to sit too high, at least in the few minutes I spent with them showroom: Volvo XC60, Volvo XC90, Audi Q5, Audi Q7.

At VW, I thought the 2017 Golf Alltrack was going to work as it was comfortable in the showroom but after a short test drive I realized that I was sitting at least a few inches higher than my Golf and I didn't have any knee room under the steering wheel - my hand actually got stopped by my knees when making a turn.

The one vehicle that I tested that I actually fit in was the new VW Atlas. I had tons of headroom, knee room, and leg room. But I really don't have need for such a large vehicle, especially given the poor fuel economy, somewhat underpowered engine, and additional cost. I have a partner and a dog but no kids and no need to haul large loads - it would be nice to fit a couple Golf bags but beyond that all that cargo space would typically be wasted. My desired features are AWD, advanced safety features and adaptive cruise control, and ideally something that sits a bit higher as my partner does spend a fair bit of time highway driving for work. If the 2018 Tiguan has anywhere near the sitting position or driver's seat room as the Atlas it would be a much better fit for my needs. But I'm guessing it will be similar to an Audi Q5 and I won't fit.

P.S. I am restricted to buying union-made vehicles in order to qualify for a car allowance from my partner's employer. This also makes the Atlas an issue as the Chattanooga plant isn't unionized (at least not yet).


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

BrewDude said:


> Saffrano=saffron=orange.
> 
> I only had to wait this long to see the pic since work blocks some images from there.
> 
> Thanks! Off to make a deposit this week!


Those Germans love mixing English words together.

Tiguan = Tiger and Iguana, apparently.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

pwaug said:


> Sorry I missed that. Seems strange VW doesn't offer the Saffrano with the Habanero Orange!!


I agree...would make an interesting combination, but not sure if it's worth the added cost that Habanero Orange comes with. 

Laid eyeballs on a Habanero Orange Beetle whist I was up at the dealer checking out the new Tig. It's darker than what appears in the Tig photos, not the vibrant orange I thought it would be. Then again it may have been the indoor light in the showroom. Wonder what it looks like outside in the sun.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I got some answers from my local dealer who was getting training for the Tiguan yesterday.

Spare tire is a donut. Sub for Fender system sits inside the spare.

HP and torque numbers achieved using regular gas.

SEL rearview mirror doesn't have Home link. So the rearview mirror option for the SEL-P really only adds HL buttons since there's a compass already available on the digital cockpit.

The spoiler option for $550 would be "approximately the difference between a Golf and a Golf GTI in how it looks." To me the Golf and GTI appear to have similar (if not identical) spoilers so not sure what he meant. Tiguan already does come with a spoiler, but it becomes a little bigger. 

The finalized order guide is not complete so he can't answer about the towing package compatibility with the third row and AWD, question that came up when comparing the PDF of the order guide to the photos of it posted a few days ago.







Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

First review and video based on everyday driving environment (not off-road like previous articles):



http://www.tflcar.com/2017/06/83912/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> First review and video based on everyday driving environment (not off-road like previous articles):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


>


After watching that video, the base headlights don't look as bad as I thought. I'm in between SEL and SEL-P. My wife and I both want memory seats, and a nicer stereo (and for some reason, I want folding mirrors I guess since I park in a narrow garage, but it also looks cool/upscale when they fold). Obviously the SEL-P's headlights look sharp. We don't_ need_ all these extras that the SEL-P has, but do we _want_ it? Maybe. The video above also makes me want to look into APR or APR Plus to not have to worry about the warranty.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> I
> 
> The spoiler option for $550 would be "approximately the difference between a Golf and a Golf GTI in how it looks." To me the Golf and GTI appear to have similar (if not identical) spoilers so not sure what he meant. Tiguan already does come with a spoiler, but it becomes a little bigger.


The current gen Tiguan has the same spoiler option. It extends a couple inches.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> The video above also makes me want to look into APR or APR Plus to not have to worry about the warranty.


What do you mean by "not have to worry about the warranty"? My VW dealer is an authorized APR installer--does that matter regarding the warranty?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> What do you mean by "not have to worry about the warranty"? My VW dealer is an authorized APR installer--does that matter regarding the warranty?


Does a VW dealer being an authorized APR installer mean that the warranty isn't voided? I am not sure - I recall reading about this and the range of replies was all over, so I was thinking that APR Plus is a "safer" choice (if the Tiguan is ever added to the APR Plus lineup - only Golf MK7 is for now). Otherwise, why was APR Plus "invented" - what's the difference between APR Plus and getting APR'ed at a VW dealership who is an authorized installer? There must be some difference but it's not clear. APR Plus includes includes a 5-year/60,000-mile limited powertrain warranty with roadside assistance and can be rolled into the purchase price of a new car. Only certain VW dealers are listed on the APR Plus site (far fewer VW dealers than are listed on the regular APR site), which makes me think APR Plus different from getting chipped at a VW dealer who is also authorized to install APR products. I emailed APR and APR Plus this morning and hopefully will get some answers on the warranty questions I had.

One concern of mine: my local VW dealer _was_ an APR dealer but is not anymore (although still listed on the APR site). So let's say I got my car chipped 5 years ago and the service manager who installed it is gone (and the dealer is no longer associated with APR), and I come in with an issue and the service department detects a flash, will I be covered by VW? I don't know - I have a feeling that VWoA wouldn't cover any issues that could be blamed on a flash.

Anyway, this is getting a little off topic - there are other threads dealing with APR and warranties. I am by no means an expert in APR and warranty issues.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> What do you mean by "not have to worry about the warranty"? My VW dealer is an authorized APR installer--does that matter regarding the warranty?


This is the reply I got from APR Plus when I noticed that the APR Plus tuned numbers were lower than the "regular" APR numbers:

"The APR Plus software is its own file type altogether. These are conservative tunes that come with a 5yr/60,000 mile powertrain warranty through our partner, Warrantech. This is the only software that we offer that has warranty support. Our stage 1 software is not supported by Volkswagen factory powertrain warranty regardless of the location of installation."

This answer seems to verify my concern above. I guess I will wait and hope APR Plus some out with a Tiguan tune.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> After watching that video, the base headlights don't look as bad as I thought. I'm in between SEL and SEL-P. My wife and I both want memory seats, and a nicer stereo (and for some reason, I want folding mirrors I guess since I park in a narrow garage, but it also looks cool/upscale when they fold). Obviously the SEL-P's headlights look sharp. We don't_ need_ all these extras that the SEL-P has, but do we _want_ it? Maybe. The video above also makes me want to look into APR or APR Plus to not have to worry about the warranty.


It's definitely more in the want category than need category.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, there appears one thing that video review got wrong, because it appears that production has already started, not in late summer. That's assuming the order guide we've seen here had an accurate SOP date listed (which was a week ago).


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ATC98092 said:


> Well, there appears one thing that video review got wrong, because it appears that production has already started, not in late summer. That's assuming the order guide we've seen here had an accurate SOP date listed (which was a week ago).


Yeah, he mis-spoke. By all signs, it should be in dealerships in about 4-6 weeks from what I've been reading. The dealership I've been emailing is taking deposits and just had training yesterday with a Tiguan on site. Their allocation of Tiguans was unknown to the salesman as of today but he said if I told him what I wanted, he'd track one down.

Now if only the website was updated.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Does SEL Premium state "SEL Premium" in the back or just SEL? In this case it just says SEL, but has LED headlamp.

Also, the rims seem kinda small? Look like 17"? Or maybe they are 19" Are they the 19" spec?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> Does SEL Premium state "SEL Premium" in the back or just SEL? In this case it just says SEL, but has LED headlamp.
> 
> Also, the rims seem kinda small? Look like 17"? Or maybe they are 19" Are they the 19" spec?


Those look like the 19s. And from what I can tell, badging is going to say SEL regardless if it's the premium or not, which is similar to the Atlas, IIRC.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> Those look like the 19s. And from what I can tell, badging is going to say SEL regardless if it's the premium or not, which is similar to the Atlas, IIRC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those are the 19's without a doubt. They may look a little smaller because they have 55 series tires mounted as stock.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

https://media.vw.com/release/1405/

Another press release.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

does anyone know if the 3rd row is/will be an option/accessory that can retrofitted? Just thinking about the pre-owned market when my current lease is up in 2 years. I imagine that many, if not more than half, of the AWD buyers will opt for the 3rd row when buying new, but if they don't I wonder if it can be added down the road.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> First review and video based on everyday driving environment (not off-road like previous articles):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/volkswagen/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-review#

Another review. Like the one I posted before, it's noted that the engine could use a little more power ("feels a bit weak"). They also noted vibration in the AWD model at high speeds (but said it could be a one-off problem with that particular vehicle). Another complaint was the rought start-stop system but "It may seem like I have a lot of complaints with how the Tiguan drives, but day-to-day, it will be totally fine, and the excellent chassis makes up for the weak engine. It definitely drives better than the Honda CR-V, but isn’t as engaging perhaps as the Mazda CX-5, and isn’t as seamless in overall delivery as the Hyundai Tucson."

They also say the digital cockpit is a "must-have" feature but don't really back that up with much detail, considering it's only available on the top of the line trim. The also say the Drivers Assist package is a "must-have" but they way they describe it (with Area View) is, again, on the SEL Premium (there is no such package on any trim except for the S, and that one doesn't have Area View).


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

greggmischenko said:


> does anyone know if the 3rd row is/will be an option/accessory that can retrofitted? Just thinking about the pre-owned market when my current lease is up in 2 years. I imagine that many, if not more than half, of the AWD buyers will opt for the 3rd row when buying new, but if they don't I wonder if it can be added down the road.


I don't think anyone will know for sure this early on. From photos, it looks like it's possible but will be difficult and expensive. Not only is it the seats, but the cargo floor, side moldings above the rear wheels, and upper seat belt connection points in the headliner that would need to be changed out.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> https://media.vw.com/release/1405/
> 
> Another press release.


How does the gen 5 haldex differ from gen 4? Ability to transfer power side to side (I don't think gen 4 does this)?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> I don't think anyone will know for sure this early on. From photos, it looks like it's possible but will be difficult and expensive. Not only is it the seats, but the cargo floor, side moldings above the rear wheels, and upper connection points in the headliner that would need to be changed out.


That makes sense, now that I look at the photos more closely. This seems quite silly to me though - why have it standard on FWD and optional on AWD for $500 when there's already a $1300 premium for AWD? This means to get equivalent 7 seater with AWD is really $1800. Just seems like they could have simplified things by having 3rd row standard for all models...especially since it seems the cargo volume is not impacted all that much (33 vs 37.6 cubic feet)


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/volkswagen/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-review#
> 
> Another review. Like the one I posted before, it's noted that the engine could use a little more power ("feels a bit weak"). They also noted vibration in the AWD model at high speeds (but said it could be a one-off problem with that particular vehicle). Another complaint was the rought start-stop system but "It may seem like I have a lot of complaints with how the Tiguan drives, but day-to-day, it will be totally fine, and the excellent chassis makes up for the weak engine. It definitely drives better than the Honda CR-V, but isn’t as engaging perhaps as the Mazda CX-5, and isn’t as seamless in overall delivery as the Hyundai Tucson."
> 
> They also say the digital cockpit is a "must-have" feature but don't really back that up with much detail, considering it's only available on the top of the line trim. The also say the Drivers Assist package is a "must-have" but they way they describe it (with Area View) is, again, on the SEL Premium (there is no such package on any trim except for the S, and that one doesn't have Area View).


I think we have to keep in mind these are all pre production models.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Not too impressed with the mpg numbers. My 2012 SEL was listed as those same numbers. I would have expected higher highway mpg figures


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

gstrouse said:


> Not too impressed with the mpg numbers. My 2012 SEL was listed as those same numbers. I would have expected higher highway mpg figures


Keep in mind the new Tiguan is larger and 200lbs heavier than yours


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> How does the gen 5 haldex differ from gen 4? Ability to transfer power side to side (I don't think gen 4 does this)?


Gen 5 has a decoupler to make it FWD for Max fuel economy. Can only route up 50% to the rear.

Gen 4 is 90:10 default and if needed can route up to 100% to the rear. Vectoring is via the EDL system. And we can activate XDS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://jalopnik.com/the-2018-volkswagen-tiguan-is-sterile-but-has-a-third-r-1796287451

And the reviews keep coming in...


----------



## bjchase55 (Jul 31, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> http://jalopnik.com/the-2018-volkswagen-tiguan-is-sterile-but-has-a-third-r-1796287451
> 
> And the reviews keep coming in...


I love the headline of that article. Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Vectoring is via the EDL system. And we can activate XDS.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


So gen 4 can transfer power from one side to the other?

And what is XDS?

Sorry, I come from a world of RWD.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> So gen 4 can transfer power from one side to the other?
> 
> And what is XDS?
> 
> Sorry, I come from a world of RWD.


Braking the slipping wheel is how they transfer power side to side 

XdS uses abs to improve cornering

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Braking the slipping wheel is how they transfer power side to side


I know we kind of talked about this before but this is where I'm unclear - on an open diff car, braking a slipping wheel doesn't send power to the other side, I don't think. I think it just brakes that wheel and pushing the gas pedal just fights the abs and doesn't make you go anywhere?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Let me know if I should stop posting reviews 

http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1111179_2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive-close-to-closure

http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/11751/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-review-7-things-to-know


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't understand how the CR-V receives positive comments in reviews for it's "power." The CR-V has 190 [email protected] and 179 f-lbs of torque at 2000 rpm--weighs about 3500 lbs with AWD. The new Tig has 184 hp at 4400 rpm and 221 ft-lbs of torque at 1600 rpm--weighs about 3800 lbs. It just seems to me that the Tig should have more zip even if it is a couple hundred pounds more. Could it be the recent test in Colorado could influence performance at the higher elevations?? Are the pre production models not tuned for their final output?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> I don't understand how the CR-V receives positive comments in reviews for it's "power." The CR-V has 190 [email protected] and 179 f-lbs of torque at 2000 rpm--weighs about 3500 lbs with AWD. The new Tig has 184 hp at 4400 rpm and 221 ft-lbs of torque at 1600 rpm--weighs about 3800 lbs. It just seems to me that the Tig should have more zip even if it is a couple hundred pounds more. Could it be the recent test in Colorado could influence performance at the higher elevations?? Are the pre production models not tuned for their final output?


Maybe its the mapping of the accelerator? VWs tend to have less sensitive throttle map so you need to press down more to go, and actually for the current tig at least at 50% point it starts to ramp up at a higher rate with more peddle depression.

Some other car manufacturers, such as the Hondas, tend to have very sensitive peddles. You press a bit and it goes. Doesn't mean the car is more or less powerful, but it is mapped more sensitive. 

When people jump into new cars they don't own, or multiple different cars when you're a reviewer, the throttle map might fool you a bit into thinking a car is more or less powerful, when really it was how sensitive the gas peddle is.


----------



## marco.soliman86 (Apr 4, 2017)

Why is it taking so long for pricing to come out in Canada?!!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> Maybe its the mapping of the accelerator? VWs tend to have less sensitive throttle map so you need to press down more to go, and actually for the current tig at least at 50% point it starts to ramp up at a higher rate with more peddle depression.
> 
> Some other car manufacturers, such as the Hondas, tend to have very sensitive peddles. You press a bit and it goes. Doesn't mean the car is more or less powerful, but it is mapped more sensitive.
> 
> When people jump into new cars they don't own, or multiple different cars when you're a reviewer, the throttle map might fool you a bit into thinking a car is more or less powerful, when really it was how sensitive the gas peddle is.


This makes sense!! I hope it's what's causing all these reviews to conclude the new Tig is just "adequately" powered. Of course I'll need to form my own opinion with a test drive before I purchase.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

pwaug said:


> I don't understand how the CR-V receives positive comments in reviews for it's "power." The CR-V has 190 [email protected] and 179 f-lbs of torque at 2000 rpm--weighs about 3500 lbs with AWD. The new Tig has 184 hp at 4400 rpm and 221 ft-lbs of torque at 1600 rpm--weighs about 3800 lbs. It just seems to me that the Tig should have more zip even if it is a couple hundred pounds more. Could it be the recent test in Colorado could influence performance at the higher elevations?? Are the pre production models not tuned for their final output?


300lbs is a lot. Two adults in weight is noticeable from the perspective of the driver. That is about the difference of a BRZ and Miata. Or a BRZ and a heavier WRX. Or a WRX and a heavier Mustang GT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Here is a review by Vortex: http://www.vwvortex.com/features/first-drive-mk2-tiguan/


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Gen 5 has a decoupler to make it FWD for Max fuel economy. Can only route up 50% to the rear.
> 
> Gen 4 is 90:10 default and if needed can route up to 100% to the rear. Vectoring is via the EDL system. And we can activate XDS.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


The max amount of engine torque the VW transverse engine Haldex system can send to the rear is 50% in Gen1 to Gen5. This has been discussed many times in other VW vehicle forums. :thumbup:


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Then you probably should not look at the Car and Driver review where they call the engine gutless and note that it wallows about on cornering .....


----------



## karyatissa (Dec 12, 2011)

*FWD without 3rd row- anyone else*

Curious how many others would want a FWD without the 3rd row of seating option. I won't pay over $1k for AWD I won't need just to save the weight of seats that will NEVER be used. I am hoping I can take them out but am curious what others think the options will be.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

karyatissa said:


> Curious how many others would want a FWD without the 3rd row of seating option. I won't pay over $1k for AWD I won't need just to save the weight of seats that will NEVER be used. I am hoping I can take them out but am curious what others think the options will be.


Car and Driver hinted at some (federal?) vehicle classification requirement of the third row for FWD and why the AWD didn't need it. I might be in the same boat as you, but being in Chicago my brother recommended AWD for winters. Almost every CUV I see on the streets has AWD.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

I too would prefer a FWD with no third seat, but it's a minor consideration compared with the comments regarding power and handling. 

Vortex Comment:
"Based on the MQB chassis, the Mk2 Tiguan, despite being new from the ground up, feels as familiar as a hug. You get in: Volkswagen. You press the start button: Volkswagen. You drive around: Pure Volkswagen. The Atlas proved that the platform was amazingly flexible, so it’s no surprise that it feels great under the smaller Tiguan, but with little body-roll, calm cornering, and autobahn stability the Mk2 is further proof of the platform’s excellence."

Car and Driver comment:
"It rides softly and rolls considerably in corners; even though it shares its basic MQB bones with the fabulous-driving seventh-generation Golf, the combination of the Tiguan’s extra weight versus that car and the relaxed tuning of the primary controls removes a considerable degree of responsiveness from the chassis."

Can't understand how two reviews can be so different.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Subjective perspective lol. It means people need to drive and decide for themselves. 

I will say, give me a soft riding vehicle over a firm ride any day. My commute is dull and boring. I have no use steering feel lmao

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> Subjective perspective lol. It means people need to drive and decide for themselves.
> 
> I will say, give me a soft riding vehicle over a firm ride any day. My commute is dull and boring. I have no use steering feel lmao
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I was thinking of buying a Tiguan sight unseen but now I feel like I should drive it. Coming from a GTI and now needing a family car ASAP, I am curious how much of a difference the ride will be. A softer ride may be welcome considering the condition of Chicago streets these days.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> I was thinking of buying a Tiguan sight unseen but now I feel like I should drive it. Coming from a GTI and now needing a family car ASAP, I am curious how much of a difference the ride will be. A softer ride may be welcome considering the condition of Chicago streets these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm in your boat. I have a 15 GTI but will need to move into some larger and more family friendly in about a year. 

I have already come to accept that I will be giving up the fun and speed of the GTI. Theres always an option for an APR tune down the road


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> I'm in your boat. I have a 15 GTI but will need to move into some larger and more family friendly in about a year.
> 
> I have already come to accept that I will be giving up the fun and speed of the GTI. Theres always an option for an APR tune down the road


Yeah, a tune may be needed at some point. I emailed APR Plus about it and they said that the 6 year/72k warranty will make it cost prohibitive for them to offer their conservative tune but "regular" APR will probably offer something.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> I was thinking of buying a Tiguan sight unseen but now I feel like I should drive it. Coming from a GTI and now needing a family car ASAP, I am curious how much of a difference the ride will be. A softer ride may be welcome considering the condition of Chicago streets these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have the same issue as you guys, but not as extreme. I'm going from a Passat Wagon with the VR6 and Sport Package. The Sport Package in 2007 actually had performance enhancements--lowered about an inch, with higher rate springs and struts.

Getting to the age where I might like a softer ride (especially with the road conditions in SW PA) as well as the ease of getting in and out of the car, but concerned about the potential drop in power/torque. Guess I'll have to wait until I can do a test drive. Wonder if I can talk 3 of my golf buddies to go on the test drive to see how it performs with a full load. LOL


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

pwaug said:


> I too would prefer a FWD with no third seat, but it's a minor consideration compared with the comments regarding power and handling.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't understand how two reviews can be so different.


Really?

you really expect this website to call out the deficiencies?

Another view: https://www.slashgear.com/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-suv-first-drive-5-things-you-need-to-know-24489441/


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

rev18gti said:


> I was thinking of buying a Tiguan sight unseen but now I feel like I should drive it. Coming from a GTI and now needing a family car ASAP, I am curious how much of a difference the ride will be. A softer ride may be welcome considering the condition of Chicago streets these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I got the benefit of driving the manufacturer one that was still at the dealership yesterday. Feels very car like for what I drove around in the parking lot. 

HOWEVER, I am getting reports from an insider of mine that there are build issues, specifically with the electrical systems of the car. Turns out that the main ground which is located underneath the air box is arcing and intermittently losing power due to the nut which holds all the grounds together not being properly secured. I'm hoping that this will be alleviated before the launch as I've already put down a deposit for the first available ones to show at my dealer.

If it doesn't work itself out right, I do have my eye on a new Touareg just in case. Wife seems to be happy with our TDI Sport even though it's heading to the buyback in a few weeks. VW best pull whatever minds they need to get together to alleviate the LWB Tiguan issue if they plan on getting me to purchase one.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

"At 5,280 feet above sea level, the air around Denver and the various roads leading through Boulder — our driving route actually took us to a high point of 8,017 feet on our way to the hipster community of Morrison — is a bit thin. Although the turbocharger helped mitigate some of the horsepower loss due to the higher elevation, it didn’t eliminate it. Still, all it took was a more aggressive push on the gas pedal; the four-cylinder never felt out of breath or otherwise strained."

"Whether gen two still has GTI attributes – this was open to debate with the original – would border on an almost delusional optimism. Far less debatable is the fact the 2018 model’s credentials include a smooth, well-rounded engine, impressive ride and handling, clean styling and a complete and tidy interior."

http://driving.ca/volkswagen/tiguan/reviews/road-test/first-drive-2018-volkswagen-tiguan


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

At this point, after seeing the LWB story unfold, I don't see myself giving up my current Tiguan for the new version....unless it really wow's me in a test drive. I was really excited about the new Tiguan when i first saw the European version and then I saw the LWB version we would be getting and lost some excitement. Then i saw the new 2.0T engine specs and increased vehicle weight of the LWB version and lost a bit more excitement. Now with the most recent reviews noting the barely adequate / lack of power the excitement is pretty much gone. The extra cargo space and new features are great and brings the Tiguan up to par with the rest of the field but at the end of the day I buy a car for the way it drives, not just its fancy features. I live in the mountains and the last thing i need is barely adequate power, which is one of the reasons I went with my current Tiguan in the first place. When I only have a short passing lane to get past a semi heading up hill I need to be able to do it, nobody wants to be stuck behind one of those guys going through a mountain pass. This may not be a big concern for people who drive mostly city or don't live in the mountains but when you live where I do its important. I can’t justify spending $35K + for a new Tiguan and then adding an APR performance upgrade and voiding my warranty to get more power, as some have already mentioned. For me it makes more sense to spend $1000 on a roof top cargo box, for those situations where i really need the extra cargo space, and maybe an APR tune and some new wheels. It won’t have all the great new features but it will get me by until VW comes to its senses and either adds a second engine option or upgrades the current one. Hopefully.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

If performance is so important to you, I don't think you're in the right class of CUV and should be looking at an X3 xDrive 35i or even a Macan. The 1st gen Tiguan isn't exactly a rocket so not sure why people seem so expectant of the new generation.


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

Hmmm... the reviews make me think I'm not going to want to give up my '11 Tiguan with an APR Stage 1 tune.... Wished VW would offer a 6 cylinder version to us in the US


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Not trying to be biased at all (I am though), but the reviews of the new one certainly don't seem to be the home run VW desperately needed.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

mittencuh said:


> If performance is so important to you, I don't think you're in the right class of CUV and should be looking at an X3 xDrive 35i or even a Macan. The 1st gen Tiguan isn't exactly a rocket so not sure why people seem so expectant of the new generation.


I am not looking for a rocket I just want a vehicle that has the power when I need it. When my current Tiguan is loaded full of camping gear, the wife and 2 almost teenagers it still has the power to make those tough up hill passes when i need it. If the new Tiguan has "barely adequate" power in a test drive with one driver and no cargo how is it going to fair when loaded down with camping gear and 3 more passengers? Since the BMW X3 starts at $46,000 in Canada and the X1 starts at $41,000, both considerably more then a nicely equipped Tiguan, they aren't even in the same ball park. Not to mention not even close to being in my price range.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

bakkwudz said:


> I am not looking for a rocket I just want a vehicle that has the power when I need it. When my current Tiguan is loaded full of camping gear, the wife and 2 almost teenagers it still has the power to make those tough up hill passes when i need it. If the new Tiguan has "barely adequate" power in a test drive with one driver and no cargo how is it going to fair when loaded down with camping gear and 3 more passengers? Since the BMW X3 starts at $46,000 in Canada and the X1 starts at $41,000, both considerably more then a nicely equipped Tiguan, they aren't even in the same ball park. Not to mention not even close to being in my price range.


Without testing driving it and just reading the specs and reviews, I don't think it'll feel much different than current Tig. Horsepower is down slightly, torque is up slightly and I believe the gearing is adjusted but I doubt you'll have problems with loading it with gear and passing. But of course, test drive it. 

If you really are looking for power in this segment and you don't like the new 2.0T, might be worth checking out the Escape 2.0T or the V6 in the Cherokee. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

As capclassicv2 mentioned I think the only way to make a judgement is wait for a production unit to arrive at our dealer and test drive it. These units are in the reviews are still pre production models and I have to believe VW can and will make small tweaks before they start arriving at the dealers. Also, we have to keep in mind that the vast majority of people are not as critical of their cars as we are--just look at how many CR-Vs and RAV 4s are on the road and they always didn't get the good reviews they get now.

Another note: Someone mentioned not wanting to get an APR Tune because it voids the warranty. Correct me if I'm wrong but based on my conversation with my service manager (my dealer is an authorized APR installer) the tune in and of itself does not void the warranty--it only impacts the warranty if it can be shown the tune caused a problem and this is rare and usually caused by someone who abuses the car. He also said that VW was working more closely with APR than in the past.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

pwaug said:


> As capclassicv2 mentioned I think the only way to make a judgement is wait for a production unit to arrive at our dealer and test drive it. These units are in the reviews are still pre production models and I have to believe VW can and will make small tweaks before they start arriving at the dealers. Also, we have to keep in mind that the vast majority of people are not as critical of their cars as we are--just look at how many CR-Vs and RAV 4s are on the road and they always didn't get the good reviews they get now.
> 
> Another note: Someone mentioned not wanting to get an APR Tune because it voids the warranty. Correct me if I'm wrong but based on my conversation with my service manager (my dealer is an authorized APR installer) the tune in and of itself does not void the warranty--it only impacts the warranty if it can be shown the tune caused a problem and this is rare and usually caused by someone who abuses the car. He also said that VW was working more closely with APR than in the past.


I will definitely not rule out the new Tiguan but it will need to live up to the anticipation. If memory serves me, from reading some of the tuning threads on here, it is much easier for VW or any car manufacturer to prove / say that an aftermarket tune resulted in damage that voided the warranty than for the customer to proved that the damage wasn't caused by the tune. I would love to be wrong on this though! As for VW dealers being APR dealers this may be true in the US but I can only find one in western Canada and it is at an Audi dealer.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe the VW dealerships that offer a APR flash are given a detuned version of the stage 1 & 2 files that a normal shop would install


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

bakkwudz said:


> At this point, after seeing the LWB story unfold, I don't see myself giving up my current Tiguan for the new version....unless it really wow's me in a test drive. I was really excited about the new Tiguan when i first saw the European version and then I saw the LWB version we would be getting and lost some excitement. Then i saw the new 2.0T engine specs and increased vehicle weight of the LWB version and lost a bit more excitement. Now with the most recent reviews noting the barely adequate / lack of power the excitement is pretty much gone. The extra cargo space and new features are great and brings the Tiguan up to par with the rest of the field but at the end of the day I buy a car for the way it drives, not just its fancy features. I live in the mountains and the last thing i need is barely adequate power, which is one of the reasons I went with my current Tiguan in the first place. When I only have a short passing lane to get past a semi heading up hill I need to be able to do it, nobody wants to be stuck behind one of those guys going through a mountain pass. This may not be a big concern for people who drive mostly city or don't live in the mountains but when you live where I do its important. I can’t justify spending $35K + for a new Tiguan and then adding an APR performance upgrade and voiding my warranty to get more power, as some have already mentioned. For me it makes more sense to spend $1000 on a roof top cargo box, for those situations where i really need the extra cargo space, and maybe an APR tune and some new wheels. It won’t have all the great new features but it will get me by until VW comes to its senses and either adds a second engine option or upgrades the current one. Hopefully.


I suspect that APR is going to have a harder time tuning the Tig's motor simply because it has been designed for efficiency and as VW incorporates the exhaust manifold into the head (as in the 1.8) it will make it much more difficult to extract power.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Woj said:


> I suspect that APR is going to have a harder time tuning the Tig's motor simply because it has been designed for efficiency and as VW incorporates the exhaust manifold into the head (as in the 1.8) it will make it much more difficult to extract power.


I thought they already had a tune for the 1.8???


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

This is my (least) favorite part:

"We drove the all-new Tiguan in the Rocky Mountains just west of Denver, Colorado. Manufacturers often avoid high-altitude press introductions. They figure the thiner air does nothing to assist with engine performance, giving performance-hungry automotive journalists a reason to label their vehicle "underpowered." The new Tiguan uses a 2.0-liter turbocharged four-cylinder engine making 184 horsepower and 221 pound-feet of torque. The turbo engine should counter Colorado's thinner air, but it still struggled to move the Tiguan and felt, well...underpowered."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kbraue...on-volkswagens-road-to-recovery/#7211fb663257


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

https://www.motor1.com/reviews/149352/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive/

"The lackluster power delivery is a real shame, because elsewhere, the Tiguan is clearly one of the more engaging vehicles in this class."


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Woj said:


> I suspect that APR is going to have a harder time tuning the Tig's motor simply because it has been designed for efficiency and as VW incorporates the exhaust manifold into the head (as in the 1.8) it will make it much more difficult to extract power.


A stage 1 tune shouldn't be an issue. It hasn't been yet with the Gen 3 EA888 with integrated manifolds.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

DasCC said:


> A stage 1 tune shouldn't be an issue. It hasn't been yet with the Gen 3 EA888 with integrated manifolds.


https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_b9.html

I wonder if they can do this for the Tiguan and what kind of hit the mileage might take.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Here is the comment from AutoExpress (UK) that probably portends of the issues most will note:

"Unfortunately the Tiguan we tried featured a not-for-Europe 2.0-litre TSI ‘B-cycle’ turbo petrol engine. It uses variable valve timing on the intake camshaft to improve efficiency, but felt lazy and lethargic when asked for sudden acceleration – despite packing a decent 184bhp and 300Nm of torque. The slow eight-speed automatic gearbox didn’t help, though UK customers will get a choice of the tried-and-tested six-speed manual or a seven-speed DSG dual-clutch box instead."


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

DasCC said:


> A stage 1 tune shouldn't be an issue. It hasn't been yet with the Gen 3 EA888 with integrated manifolds.


I suspect that the level of power increase with a Stage 1 tune will not be as much as one would like compared to previous incarnations of the TSI motors.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Woj said:


> I suspect that the level of power increase with a Stage 1 tune will not be as much as one would like compared to previous incarnations of the TSI motors.


 I am fine with that - I don't need to snap anybody's head back, but I would like to feel confident and have the power when needed. The reviews coming in don't seem to show that this engine/transmission combo instills confidence. I had been set on this being my next car, but now I am getting myself ready for a letdown and opening my eyes to having a 2nd and 3rd choice if the Tiguan disappoints. It's already is at the higher end of the price spectrum and average mileage and I am starting to question things.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> This is my (least) favorite part:
> 
> "We drove the all-new Tiguan in the Rocky Mountains just west of Denver, Colorado. Manufacturers often avoid high-altitude press introductions. They figure the thiner air does nothing to assist with engine performance, giving performance-hungry automotive journalists a reason to label their vehicle "underpowered." The new Tiguan uses a 2.0-liter turbocharged four-cylinder engine making 184 horsepower and 221 pound-feet of torque. The turbo engine should counter Colorado's thinner air, but it still struggled to move the Tiguan and felt, well...underpowered."
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/kbraue...on-volkswagens-road-to-recovery/#7211fb663257


I wonder what kind of fuel they were using. If not a high octane, at altitude the car could adjust timing to avoid knock, which would make it feel underpowered. Turbo engines and high compression engines feel worse at altitude than regular motors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rev18gti said:


> https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_b9.html
> 
> I wonder if they can do this for the Tiguan and what kind of hit the mileage might take.


apples to oranges.

APR doesn't offer anything yet for the A4 Ultra, which is also a ea888-3B motor. Tuning on the budack cycle will be more tricky (learning curve for them), until it gets on the power cam profile of the intake cam.


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

*Review*

I don't think that one was published yet 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v86TcRrl_UA


----------



## andyee (Jun 21, 2017)

PATVW said:


> I don't think that one was published yet
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v86TcRrl_UA


He mentioned the 2018 Tiguan is annoyingly sluggish & godly slow. sigh...


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

karyatissa said:


> Curious how many others would want a FWD without the 3rd row of seating option. I won't pay over $1k for AWD I won't need just to save the weight of seats that will NEVER be used. I am hoping I can take them out but am curious what others think the options will be.


Count me in. I don't see the point of a 3rd row in this class of vehicle. I would rather carry the added weight of 4Motion vs the 3rd row (with loss of interior space). Maybe they'll offer a 3rd row delete option on FWD orders?


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Welp...looks like we're not buying the new Tiguan since she changed her mind (again! :banghead and picked up a 2017 Q3 Prestige with the S-line and black optics packages today (and only 3700 miles to boot). 

Yes it's smaller but has more power, more doo dads than the Tiguan that are less confusing to her, feels more refined than the Tig, and with it being CPO'd warranty is good until 6yr/100k miles. Also it's more peace of mind with a platform that's been out for a little bit and had its bugs worked out. Something just did not rub me the right way after doing the short test drive of the Tiguan and having warnings pop on the virtual cockpit that should not be present in a new model release.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

BrewDude said:


> Something just did not rub me the right way after doing the short test drive of the Tiguan and having warnings pop on the virtual cockpit that should not be present in a new model release.


Pre-production and first model year is actually the usual time for bugs and kinks to show lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

capclassicv2 said:


> Pre-production and first model year is actually the usual time for bugs and kinks to show lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I expect this but electrical issues for loose grounds and alternators not charging should have been worked out by now.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

andyee said:


> He mentioned the 2018 Tiguan is annoyingly sluggish & godly slow. sigh...


I am going to wait until a test drive to reserve judgement. I read a lot of reviews that say that the Tiguan is slow, but in one (or more) of them, they also seem to be comparing it to the outgoing (sort of) Tiguan (Limited). For example, in this video review (which is probably the best one I've seen so far), he complains about it being slow but says it's on par with other CUVs ("they're all pretty much slow unless you get the Subaru Forester...or Escape". It also seems like he's comparing it to the old Tiguan because seconds after saying how slow the Mk 2 Tiguan is, he says the Mk1 "felt like a GTI in an SUV form". So maybe it is slow, but probably not significantly (if at all) slower than the competition; and most certainly it seems to be slower than the old, smaller, lighter, Tiguan. 

Some on this forum are blaming the slowness on the tester cars being "pre-production" models. Can this explain the slowness (or turbo lag) observed? Some reviews noted lag, and some say no lag was noticed (but these were the off-road reviews a few weeks back, IIRC, which included highway driving the Passat with this new engine). Since the EPA mileage is already out (I'm guessing that they tested "production" models?) is there anything VW can do to tweak things? What could change between now and when they hit the showroom floors?

I'm also interested in these rumored electrical gremlins. 

Anyway, I probably won't put a deposit down anymore so I'll wait until seeing them (and various colors) in person. The positive coming out of these reviews is that the fit and finish seem good, and some note that it feels like a class above the competition (not quite luxury, but above the competition). Despite the engine, the reviews are on the positive side, so how bad can it be?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I too will withhold judgement about the engine performance until I can drive it myself. But pre-production models can certainly still be running on engine coding that hasn't been finalized. Yes, the published MPG numbers should be based on the production tune. I'm sure EPA/CARB has watched VW closely for this. 

My wife told me she felt our old Tig (2011) was lacking power, but I never felt that way. Again, need butt in seat time to judge for myself. I'm getting much older, and overall power isn't all that important to me any more. Yeah, I can still hop into the GTI if I feel a need for speed, but for my daily driver, just give me enough that merging on the freeway isn't a chore.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/la...18-volkswagen-tiguan-review-article-1.3281079

Another review, with performance comparisons between the Mk1 and Mk2 LWB Tiguan. Seems like an overall positive review, though.


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/la...18-volkswagen-tiguan-review-article-1.3281079
> 
> Another review, with performance comparisons between the Mk1 and Mk2 LWB Tiguan. Seems like an overall positive review, though.


his closing statement basically says go buy a Tiguan limited... That's not all that positive.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ronin47 said:


> his closing statement basically says go buy a Tiguan limited... That's not all that positive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


He says if you want driving fun, get a Limited, not that the new one is better or worse. The 'fun driving' crowd is not the market VW is going for, obviously. That'll probably go to the T-Roc, eventually, after the Limited's run. I'll take the 58% more cargo room and a real back seat for my family.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> I am going to wait until a test drive to reserve judgement. I read a lot of reviews that say that the Tiguan is slow, but in one (or more) of them, they also seem to be comparing it to the outgoing (sort of) Tiguan (Limited). For example, in this video review (which is probably the best one I've seen so far), he complains about it being slow but says it's on par with other CUVs ("they're all pretty much slow unless you get the Subaru Forester...or Escape". It also seems like he's comparing it to the old Tiguan because seconds after saying how slow the Mk 2 Tiguan is, he says the Mk1 "felt like a GTI in an SUV form". So maybe it is slow, but probably not significantly (if at all) slower than the competition; and most certainly it seems to be slower than the old, smaller, lighter, Tiguan.
> 
> Some on this forum are blaming the slowness on the tester cars being "pre-production" models. Can this explain the slowness (or turbo lag) observed? Some reviews noted lag, and some say no lag was noticed (but these were the off-road reviews a few weeks back, IIRC, which included highway driving the Passat with this new engine). Since the EPA mileage is already out (I'm guessing that they tested "production" models?) is there anything VW can do to tweak things? What could change between now and when they hit the showroom floors?
> 
> ...


I remember when I was younger my dad ''eagle vista seven seaters crossover'' ugly as hell but practical. I will take the two seat in the back since I can cram my two kids back there ( for a few years at least).

What I want to know if its I can still attach a hitch with the 4 wheel drive and the third rows seat because the order guide says you cannot.
I will need to drive it first.
Come on VW Canada hurry up and put the price on your website.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

https://www.digitaltrends.com/car-reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-review/

"The new VW Tiguan is admirably suited for the needs that VW designed it to meet." "The all-new 2018 VW Tiguan perfectly reflects VW’s new focus on the family SUV segment."

This one doesn't harp too much on the performance (which unlike other reviews, this one thinks it has stayed the same as the last gen, ) but does lament the higher price tag (for the more desirable trim levels). Then again, this website seems more focused on reviewing electronics than cars, FWIW.

"The net effect of all those changes is that the performance envelope of the Tiguan has stayed about the same as the last generation. You need to step up to a Touareg if you want impressive power. Yet if you think back to VW’s stated goal for the Tiguan, this is a family SUV and for that purpose it’s got plenty of performance.
The Tiguan is easy and pleasant to drive. It’s predictable and solid-feeling on the road (a gift of that extra weight) and it corners well. Most of all, it’s smooth and quiet inside. You’ll enjoy the Tiguan and find that it’s a relaxing and confident vehicle."

"The bottom line on the 2018 VW Tiguan is that there’s a lot to love, but also a price tag to match."

(still waiting for my friend's automotive-writer husband to publish his review, so I guess that's why I'm on the lookout for the latest reviews)


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> He says if you want driving fun, get a Limited, not that the new one is better or worse. The 'fun driving' crowd is not the market VW is going for, obviously. That'll probably go to the T-Roc, eventually, after the Limited's run. I'll take the 58% more cargo room and a real back seat for my family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


...and I think the lack of "driving fun" is going to push me towards a V6 Atlas. Or out of the brand entirely. Because I DO like being able to stomp on the throttle in my '11 Tiguan with APR stage 1 programming and being rewarded with something akin to GTI like acceleration. There's others out there who feel the same way or APR wouldn't have gone to the trouble of developing the tune for the Tiguan and I feel like VWoA is ignoring this segment of Gen1/Gen2 Tiguan owners in the US. 

I'll reserve my final judgement for a test drive and will even set my Tiguan back to stock fuel mapping for a week prior to taking the drive up here at 4200' but it sure seems like I'm going to be disappointed with it from a fahrvergnügen perspective.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/la...18-volkswagen-tiguan-review-article-1.3281079
> 
> Another review, with performance comparisons between the Mk1 and Mk2 LWB Tiguan. Seems like an overall positive review, though.


Interesting he says the Tiguan limited will be made for 2 more years, not one.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

"Even with its powertrain shortcomings, the Tiguan is a solid entry into the hotter-than-ever compact SUV market. Its Euro-cool looks, classy trimmings, spacious cabin, available (if compromised) third-row utility, and user-friendly infotainment systems make it a compelling alternative to its American and Asian rivals."

A well-detailed review:

http://blog.consumerguide.com/first-spin-2018-volkswagen-tiguan/


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ronin47 said:


> ...and I think the lack of "driving fun" is going to push me towards a V6 Atlas. Or out of the brand entirely. Because I DO like being able to stomp on the throttle in my '11 Tiguan with APR stage 1 programming and being rewarded with something akin to GTI like acceleration. There's others out there who feel the same way or APR wouldn't have gone to the trouble of developing the tune for the Tiguan and I feel like VWoA is ignoring this segment of Gen1/Gen2 Tiguan owners in the US.
> 
> I'll reserve my final judgement for a test drive and will even set my Tiguan back to stock fuel mapping for a week prior to taking the drive up here at 4200' but it sure seems like I'm going to be disappointed with it from a fahrvergnügen perspective.


I am hoping APR does put out something for an upgrade down the road. 

I could have sworn VW had something about the Tiguan's engine on their website, but there's nothing about it. Even when you go to http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan/section/Performance/ there's a paragraph talking about the seating/third row....what does that have to do with "Performance"? I wonder if something used to be there about the engine and these mediocre reviews have something to do with its erasure 

(Or is it a coding error, since the Technology section starts out talking about the 4Motion instead of the Digital Cockpit)


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> I am hoping APR does put out something for an upgrade down the road.
> 
> I could have sworn VW had something about the Tiguan's engine on their website, but there's nothing about it. Even when you go to http://www.vw.com/models/2018-tiguan/section/Performance/ there's a paragraph talking about the seating/third row....what does that have to do with "Performance"? I wonder if something used to be there about the engine and these mediocre reviews have something to do with its erasure
> 
> (Or is it a coding error, since the Technology section starts out talking about the 4Motion instead of the Digital Cockpit)


This article about the Tig engine was on the VW Media Site: http://media.vw.com/release/1389/


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> This article about the Tig engine was on the VW Media Site: http://media.vw.com/release/1389/


Yes, saw that. I was just commenting on the irony that the Tiguan website talks about seating under the Performance heading, given the reviews that lament the engine's performance.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/auto/2018-volkswagen-tiguan/preview/

http://www.motortrend.com/cars/volkswagen/tiguan/2018/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-review/

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glo...uts-function-ahead-offashion/article35474651/

http://autoweek.com/article/car-rev...st-drive-we-drive-newer-bigger-vw-compact-suv


----------



## tig11 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Tiguan performance & future option*

VW can still recalibrate tranny/throttle on this tsi version especially with the feedback so far. 

As others have mentioned ,and I believe:the natural upgrade/tsi options are Atlas 235hp or GTI 210/220hp .These two are the most logical/practical engines that in theory could have similar efficiencies fuel consumption wise as they wouldn't have to work as hard to move Tig around.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tig11 said:


> VW can still recalibrate tranny/throttle on this tsi version especially with the feedback so far.
> 
> As others have mentioned ,and I believe:the natural upgrade/tsi options are Atlas 235hp or GTI 210/220hp .These two are the most logical/practical engines that in theory could have similar efficiencies fuel consumption wise as they wouldn't have to work as hard to move Tig around.


EPA certs is the issue. Those are not certified with AWD. The Golf R is certified with AWD. Unless vw pairs the 2.0t with AWD on the atlas, we are stuck with the 3B motor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

SEL Premium review


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

capclassicv2 said:


> Pre-production and first model year is actually the usual time for bugs and kinks to show lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sometimes one year is not enough either. Sometimes it takes 3-4 years of real world usage for part failures to show up. In the old tig's case, it was the chain tensioner that didn't fail until 4 years in the product cycle.

Murphy's law. If it can go wrong, then it probably will and you should expect for it to happen.

Logically it's almost unavoidable that this new model will be prone to potential unknown problems, particularly in this case with so many new things going on. Too many unknown unknowns. New factory in new country with different supply chain. New car design with new everything (engine, etc). Interestingly, you can argue the outgoing tiguan is probably the most tested model out there, but who wants the old stuff anyway.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

BrewDude said:


> I expect this but electrical issues for loose grounds and alternators not charging should have been worked out by now.


Luckily for buyers the warranty is longer this time around by default.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> SEL Premium review


Is it me, or does the passenger seat have manual control (also as mentioned by the narrator) at the 11:40 mark? I thought it was supposed to have 8-way power for SEL Premium according to the order guide. So perhaps this is a pre-production model (?). One would expect power for both front seats at that price point, so hopefully the order guide is right.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

More reviews (even a Canadian one!):

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/first-drive-2018-volkswagen-tiguan/

https://www.auto123.com/en/car-reviews/volkswagen-tiguan-2018-first-drive/63786/

http://www.guideautoweb.com/en/arti...n-seven-passengers-three-versions-one-engine/

I'm having a tough time finding consensus out of all these reviews from the past week. One calls the handling "nimble" and handling has carried over to the new generation("rides like a dream"); others say handling isn't as good as the old Tiguan. Some say it lacks storage compartments; one video review said it had plenty of them. Some called the engine "ungodly" underpowered; some say adequate and in line with other competitors. Some say the infotainment isn't as user-friendly as competitors; some say it's great and tops in the class. Some lament that it grew too much and is not like the old Tiguan; just about all of them say the Tiguan is now more competitive in the "compact" CUV class than it used to be ("VW listened to U.S. focus groups"). 

I think I've read enough reviews - I'm sure the Tiguan will be good for my needs. Even though I'm coming from a GTI, I probably fit into the "focus group"...doesn't mean I won't flash it down the road (assuming a product comes out for it)!


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I noticed in one YouTube review (I think it's the same one above) that the nav screen, both on the virtual dash and the main display, was moving extremely smoothly, with none of the jerkiness that older VW navs displayed. That, along with Android Auto/Apple Car Play, tells me it is head and shoulders beyond past products, and as long as the interface itself isn't a mess, should be a top of class product. I haven't seen any detailed evaluations of the new infotainment system. Perhaps there's one using the Atlas, which has the same system. In any event, I'm really looking forward to testing the new Tiguan out. Since they're saying late July, it shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> More reviews (even a Canadian one!):
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/first-drive-2018-volkswagen-tiguan/
> 
> ...


I agree!!! And I noticed one review made negative comments about certain aspects of the Tig and then in their review of the CR-V just mentioned the same aspects with no negative comment.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Sometimes one year is not enough either. Sometimes it takes 3-4 years of real world usage for part failures to show up. In the old tig's case, it was the chain tensioner that didn't fail until 4 years in the product cycle.


And really, they continue to refine things under the skin year after year all the way up to and including through the final model year...that's why I typically prefer to buy last model year cars for a given body style.




baboondumdum said:


> Interestingly, you can argue the outgoing tiguan is probably the most tested model out there, *but who wants the old stuff anyway.*


<---- This guy


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

For those who like to compare, Edmunds.com has the Tiguan up so you can compare it to other CUVs if you wish.

https://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/tiguan/2018/suv/


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> For those who like to compare, Edmunds.com has the Tiguan up so you can compare it to other CUVs if you wish.
> 
> https://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/tiguan/2018/suv/


I like using Edmunds to check things like dimensions, but they sure get a lot of details wrong. For example, with the Tiguan SEL Premium selected, it says Premium Sound System is not available. But the Fender system is standard. It says HD and Satellite Radio are available on other styles, but I believe it's on every version except perhaps the base S. Lots of things like that. So, a great place to find out details, but always take them with a grain of salt...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ATC98092 said:


> I like using Edmunds to check things like dimensions, but they sure get a lot of details wrong. For example, with the Tiguan SEL Premium selected, it says Premium Sound System is not available. But the Fender system is standard. It says HD and Satellite Radio are available on other styles, but I believe it's on every version except perhaps the base S. Lots of things like that. So, a great place to find out details, but always take them with a grain of salt...



I already wrote them about that (after emailing them a couple days ago asking about putting this info out - I got a reply saying it'd be next week, but they apparently were quicker than that). For good measure, I sent them links to VW press release and the PR Newswire press releases.


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> SEL Premium review


NIce review but if I could have punched him I would have ... Teeeeeeguan? Does he also say Teeeeeger?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ronin47 said:


> NIce review but if I could have punched him I would have ... Teeeeeeguan? Does he also say Teeeeeger?


My wife asked me the exact same question last night :laugh: as I watched this video. I was surprised she was even paying attention, but I guess it's that annoying.


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

Does anyone know how long the 2018 Tiguan cargo area measures assuming no third row and that the second row seats are upright? I'm curious if I would be able to fit multiple golf bags back there with room for passengers in the second row.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

kakgungor said:


> Does anyone know how long the 2018 Tiguan cargo area measures assuming no third row and that the second row seats are upright? I'm curious if I would be able to fit multiple golf bags back there with room for passengers in the second row.


See reply #51.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

kakgungor said:


> Does anyone know how long the 2018 Tiguan cargo area measures assuming no third row and that the second row seats are upright? I'm curious if I would be able to fit multiple golf bags back there with room for passengers in the second row.


I want to be able to get 4 golf bags in the rear with the 2nd row of seats upright so have been curious myself. Was lucky enough to be able to take actual measurements when a new Tig was at my dealer for training. With the 2nd row of seats at it's rear most position the the rear storage from front to back is 41". You can move the 2nd row of seats fore and aft as much as 7 inches--I moved it 4 inches forward and there was still plenty of knee room for back seat customers--this increased the rear measurement to 45 inches. The width of the rear area was 40 inches between the wheel well humps and about 48-50" above the humps.

My buddy has a CR-V ( rear storage area is 37" X 41") and he easily can load 4 golf bags so I feel I'm good to go with the Tig.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

A couple more reviews:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> A couple more reviews:


This is my local dealer...I like that you can fold the mirrors in with the fob on the new one, and ambient lighting up in the sunroof is cool. Manual passenger seat and only 8 way power drivers seat is not, however.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> This is my local dealer...I like that you can fold the mirrors in with the fob on the new one, and ambient lighting up in the sunroof is cool. Manual passenger seat and only 8 way power drivers seat is not, however.


What does he mean by ambient lighting at night time? The current moonroof shade also allows ambient sky light to come in and doesn't block 100%. Are there some kind of LED light strip up there or something? Not sure what he meant by that or that it's anything new there.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> This is my local dealer...I like that you can fold the mirrors in with the fob on the new one, and ambient lighting up in the sunroof is cool. Manual passenger seat and only 8 way power drivers seat is not, however.


The order guide says power for both front seats, and the car in the video (and recent reviews) is pre-production, so hopefully the guide is correct (although who knows if it's a final version of the guide?).

Most, if not all, of the competition has both front seats powered at highest trim levels, so hopefully the guide is right. For almost $40k, a manual front passenger seat just feels wrong.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

baboondumdum said:


> What does he mean by ambient lighting at night time? The current moonroof shade also allows ambient sky light to come in and doesn't block 100%. Are there some kind of LED light strip up there or something? Not sure what he meant by that or that it's anything new there.


Yup, supposedly there are white led strips that goes the length of the sunroof. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Is there any Canadian pricing info available yet? Not sure why it's taking so long to be announced.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> The order guide says power for both front seats, and the car in the video (and recent reviews) is pre-production, so hopefully the guide is correct (although who knows if it's a final version of the guide?).
> 
> Most, if not all, of the competition has both front seats powered at highest trim levels, so hopefully the guide is right. For almost $40k, a manual front passenger seat just feels wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


hopefully...i agree it would be a crime to have a manual passenger seat at that price point. even 8 way power instead of current 12 way is kind of lame, but gotta cut something somewhere to add all the new features and still hit a price point.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> This is my local dealer...I like that you can fold the mirrors in with the fob on the new one,


Your Tiguan doesnt?


----------



## subfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

Y'all are so lucky that you even have competent dealers in your regions....

a quick phone survey of various dealers in the Los Angeles area resulted in choice quotes like "you won't even see the 2018 Tiguan until next year because they're not even on the boat yet!"


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

shawshank redemption said:


> Your Tiguan doesnt?


does it? lol

i havent tried it and had no idea you could, how do you do it? double press/long hold on lock button?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> does it? lol
> 
> i havent tried it and had no idea you could, how do you do it? double press/long hold on lock button?


The Touareg and Passat do it automatically when you lock the car. I havent noticed on a Tiguan. I will check it out later.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> The Touareg and Passat do it automatically when you lock the car. I havent noticed on a Tiguan. I will check it out later.


Isn't that on certain trims only (for Passat and Tiguan)? I don't think base models would feature that and only have manually folding mirrors.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

The SEL Premium is the only trim that comes with a power passenger seat, FWD or 4Motion.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Isn't that on certain trims only (for Passat and Tiguan)? I don't think base models would feature that and only have manually folding mirrors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah, the models with power folding mirrors.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

shawshank redemption said:


> The Touareg and Passat do it automatically when you lock the car. I havent noticed on a Tiguan. I will check it out later.


Far as I know the only way to fold mine are with the knob inside the car. Tried dinking with the fob, no dice.


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

Howdie from New Zealand. We picked up two brand new Tiggys on Friday. 2.0 4Motion DSG with almost all options except for premium sound, sunroof and dynamic LED headlights. This indium grey one is mine. My SO has a ruby red one.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> Far as I know the only way to fold mine are with the knob inside the car. Tried dinking with the fob, no dice.


On the 2017 and earlier the best you can do is use a programming tool like VCDS to tie the mirrors into the "comfort close" routine. Did this on ours. Now I can hold down the lock button on the door or the fob and the mirrors will fold (and the windows and sunroof will close, if open). The mirrors unfold automatically when I start the car again.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bmorton said:


> On the 2017 and earlier the best you can do is use a programming tool like VCDS to tie the mirrors into the "comfort close" routine. Did this on ours. Now I can hold down the lock button on the door or the fob and the mirrors will fold (and the windows and sunroof will close, if open). The mirrors unfold automatically when I start the car again.


Curious, when things get coded with VCDS, are those things lost in the event of a battery replacement or ECU flash? Or do these become permanent, hard wired changes that can only be reversed with VCDS? Would suck to program a lot of stuff and then have to replace the battery and try to remember everything, or have some sort of weird problem that results in the dealer needing to do something with the ECU.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

hugo_nz said:


> Howdie from New Zealand. We picked up two brand new Tiggys on Friday. 2.0 4Motion DSG with almost all options except for premium sound, sunroof and dynamic LED headlights. This indium grey one is mine. My SO has a ruby red one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of fuel economy are you getting with those?


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> Curious, when things get coded with VCDS, are those things lost in the event of a battery replacement or ECU flash? Or do these become permanent, hard wired changes that can only be reversed with VCDS? Would suck to program a lot of stuff and then have to replace the battery and try to remember everything, or have some sort of weird problem that results in the dealer needing to do something with the ECU.


I haven't ever had to deal with it, but I've always been under the impression that these coding changes aren't hard ones and the car would reset to factory defaults after a battery disconnect or ECU reflash. 

That said, given how infrequently one of those events happens and how handy some of the tweaks are, I can live with having to reprogram if I ever need to.


----------



## hugo_nz (Aug 15, 2016)

mikebiketike said:


> What kind of fuel economy are you getting with those?


Averaging 9l/100km in 90% city driving.

For what it's worth I traded in a 2009 CC 3.6l R-line on mine and my SO a 2014 Golf 7 1.4tfsi. The Tiguan, though slower than the CC drives much better. It's much more comfortable than either of those cars and fuel economy is on par with the Golf. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

hugo_nz said:


> Averaging 9l/100km in 90% city driving.
> 
> For what it's worth I traded in a 2009 CC 3.6l R-line on mine and my SO a 2014 Golf 7 1.4tfsi. The Tiguan, though slower than the CC drives much better. It's much more comfortable than either of those cars and fuel economy is on par with the Golf.
> 
> ...


It seems the SWB 2.0L TSI 4motion with DSG in the UK and other markets are getting significantly better fuel economy than what is expected here in North America. 
38 mpg(uk) Hwy. Which converts to 31 mpg(US) or 7.4 L/100km. VS 21/24/27 mpg(US) Hwy or 11.2/9.8/8.7 L/100km
Could the 8 speed and added weight really cause that much difference?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm getting more concerned with all the initial reviews commenting on the lack of power. Why VW decided to conduct the early previews at over 7000' MSL is beyond me. Even a turbo engine is going to lose power at altitude. I don't need the size of the Atlas, but even the 4 cylinder Atlas has far more power than the Tiguan.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ATC98092 said:


> I'm getting more concerned with all the initial reviews commenting on the lack of power. Why VW decided to conduct the early previews at over 7000' MSL is beyond me. Even a turbo engine is going to lose power at altitude. I don't need the size of the Atlas, but even the 4 cylinder Atlas has far more power than the Tiguan.


I was also concerned with the initial reviews, but now I am not as concerned. Those reviews seemed to be comparing the power to the old, smaller, and lighter Tiguan. The reviewers seemed to lament the new Tiguan was not a raised CUV-like GTI, which is not the aim of the new Tiguan. The reviews that realize this, and do not make a direct comparison to the old Tiguan, seem to think the power is adequate and the norm for the class - it's not going to push you back in your seat, but it's not "ungodly" under-powered as one seemingly over-the-top reviewer put it. That being said, I'll still wait for a test drive instead of relying on these varying reviews. While a DSG and more power would be nice, like on my current GTI, I feel like what they're giving us will be acceptable to my needs.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> I was also concerned with the initial reviews, but now I am not as concerned. Those reviews seemed to be comparing the power to the old, smaller, and lighter Tiguan. The reviewers seemed to lament the new Tiguan was not a raised CUV-like GTI, which is not the aim of the new Tiguan. The reviews that realize this, and do not make a direct comparison to the old Tiguan, seem to think the power is adequate and the norm for the class - it's not going to push you back in your seat, but it's not "ungodly" under-powered as one seemingly over-the-top reviewer put it. That being said, I'll still wait for a test drive instead of relying on these varying reviews. While a DSG and more power would be nice, like on my current GTI, I feel like what they're giving us will be acceptable to my needs.


True, I am taking what some of them say based on their age vs. mine . Only one reviewer actually mentioned a perceived 0-60 time, and that was not an instrumented run. And a 9 second 0-60 should be satisfactory if the mid-range torque is there. I agree, a test drive with my butt in the seat is required. Also need my wife to drive it, because she felt our 2011 Tiguan was under-powered. That's the most important critic in my book.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I am sure there will be a piggy back unit released soon, that will bump that up to 200hp, 230-240lbs without problems. Plug and play, like on the GTI.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Canadian pricing announced.



> We are thrilled to announce the Canadian pricing for the eagerly anticipated, all-new 2018 Tiguan which will arrive at your stores later this summer. The 2018 Tiguan features an aggressive design with bold lines, a wider stance, and premium interior touches. At 4,701 mm long, it gains 27 cm in length over the existing model, and features up to 58 percent more cargo space! Third-row seating is offered as a stand-alone option on all trims allowing customers added flexibility in their purchase.
> 
> Available key features on the all-new 2018 Tiguan:
> 
> ...


http://forums.redflagdeals.com/volkswagen


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

It turns out CA pricing is much better than U.S. Highline 4motion trim has LED headlights and digital cockpit standard, which is equivalent to the SEL premium trim here. That's USD 37550 a.k.a CAD 48815. Actual CA price is CAD 39175.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

GrayWood said:


> It turns out CA pricing is much better than U.S. Highline 4motion trim has LED headlights and digital cockpit standard, which is equivalent to the SEL premium trim here. That's USD 37550 a.k.a CAD 48815. Actual CA price is CAD 39175.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


If the above is correct, the Highline doesn't come with some things that are already standard on the SEL Premium, for example:
-19" wheels (18" for Canada)
-Driver's assistance features

As noted, "Owners can further customize their Highline for $1,470 with the addition of the Driver Assistance Package, including Adaptive Cruise Control, Area view 360º, Lane Assist, Light Assist (Automatic high beam control) and Remote Start."

I personally prefer the way the Highline was packaged vs. the way the SEL Premium was packaged. I don't really care for the Driver's Assistance stuff beside blind spot monitoring and I would rather have 18" wheels. Maybe I should move to Canada.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Adaptive Cruise is almost a required item for me. I've driven several different cars with it, and really like the way it maintains my spacing on the freeway. Yeah, it means I have to buy a top end trim, no matter what car I look at. But then I probably want enough bells and whistles that makes that trim worthwhile.


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> If the above is correct, the Highline doesn't come with some things that are already standard on the SEL Premium, for example:
> -19" wheels (18" for Canada)
> -Driver's assistance features
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, this Highline trim is perfectly matched to my need. Plus it's just over USD 30k msrp. Well, that makes me even less willing to buy the new Tiguan here in the U.S.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

GrayWood said:


> Totally agree with you, this Highline trim is perfectly matched to my need. Plus it's just over USD 30k msrp. Well, that makes me even less willing to buy the new Tiguan here in the U.S.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Keep in mind that Canada won't get the 6yr B2B like in the US.


----------



## GrayWood (Oct 23, 2015)

Hajduk said:


> Keep in mind that Canada won't get the 6yr B2B like in the US.


Let's add $1000 for the additional 3 yr warranty. I would still buy the $31k... ish Highline in a heartbeat vs the overpriced SEL premium U.S. model.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> Keep in mind that Canada won't get the 6yr B2B like in the US.


If my math is correct, the Highline with DA options (to make it as SEL-Premium equivalent as possible) is 40645 CAD=31300 USD. The MSRP of the AWD SEL-P is 37550, so in essence in the US we're paying 6250 USD more for a better warranty and 19" wheels?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

rev18gti said:


> If my math is correct, the Highline with DA options (to make it as SEL-Premium equivalent as possible) is 40645 CAD=31300 USD. The MSRP of the AWD SEL-P is 37550, so in essence in the US we're paying 6250 USD more for a better warranty and 19" wheels?


You can't compare Canadian and US pricing directly because of the exchange rate. Cars are priced relative to their competitors, not what they cost in other countries. 

Look at the RAV4. The top-spec is $40K in Canada. That's $30K in US dollars. But the price in the US is $36K.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

bmorton said:


> I haven't ever had to deal with it, but I've always been under the impression that these coding changes aren't hard ones and the car would reset to factory defaults after a battery disconnect or ECU reflash.
> 
> That said, given how infrequently one of those events happens and how handy some of the tweaks are, I can live with having to reprogram if I ever need to.


It depends on what type of coding "changes" you are dealing with.

Certain changes, such as disabling the Tire Pressure Warning system, are "hard changes." You actually alter the hard coding of the ECU. Whenever a VW/Audi is produced, the ECU has the car's options hard-coded into its software. For example, an A4 without a sunroof must be coded so that the car knows that it has no sunroof to prevent various dash warnings from going off because the sunroof is unresponsive. When you use a VAG-COM to change the hard coding, it is "sticky," meaning that the only way that it gets "deleted" is if the ECU is replaced, or if you use the VAG-COM to change it back. 

On the flip side, there are some VAG-COM mods that are not sticky, and they will be deleted when the car is reset.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

https://www.edmunds.com/car-news/first-impressions/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive.html

First drive impressions. 

"The Bottom Line
If you're looking for the ultimate blend of performance and fuel economy in a compact crossover, the new Tiguan falls a little short. But if you're willing to give up a little fuel efficiency or outright horsepower, the Tiguan does offer a comfortable ride, quiet and roomy cabin, high-tech creature comforts, an abundance of desirable safety features and an attractive price. And don't forget about that optional third row of seats. It's not spacious, but it'll come in handy when you need a couple extra spots for carpool duty."

NO mention of VW's new SUV warranty - is it just not that important?


----------



## marco.soliman86 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hajduk said:


> Canadian pricing announced.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/volkswagen


Do these prices include Freight & PDI? If no, there is a significant increase compared to previous gen...


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> https://www.edmunds.com/car-news/first-impressions/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive.html
> 
> First drive impressions.
> 
> ...


I was also surprised when Edmunds didn't mention the warranty! I read through all of the reviews this morning after the Colorado event and there doesn't seem to be any consensus in the opinions--some say the handling is soft and causes body roll, others say it handles very well, some make a big deal out of the lack of power while others feel it is just fine for the class it's in--I guess we'll just have to wait until we can test them ourselves and/or full scale reviews at sea level with final production cars.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

marco.soliman86 said:


> Do these prices include Freight & DPI? If no, there is a significant increase comapred to previous gen...


There is about a $2k increase in the base prices for each trim. But I think the extra content (options and features) makes up for the price increase.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hajduk said:


> There is about a $2k increase in the base prices for each trim. But I think the extra content (options and features) makes up for the price increase.


True, but the switch to Mexico production was supposed to reduce their cost. Seems like this is how they're recouping some of the diesel costs.


----------



## ROWDYRABBIT (Jun 29, 2001)

The pricing is too much for the higher trim models.

Disappointed with the pricing scheme. this means it will be harder to sell the top trim models with all the bells and whistles when the competition is cheaper, and I am not even comparing to the escape now with all their kick backs.

Atlas was bang on for pricing and an easy sell, the new Tiguan I fear will be a harder sell now.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

ATC98092 said:


> True, but the switch to Mexico production was supposed to reduce their cost. Seems like this is how they're recouping some of the diesel costs.


Reducing "their cost" doesn't always mean reducing the customer's cost or MSRP. However, more often than not, it would mean increasing their profits!


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

This is a side to side comparison of the 2017 tiguan and 2018 tbh it dosen't seem that much bigger than the old one and this is the LWB one too. I think the reviews exaggerated the size difference compared to the old one 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx7d8PCLktk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

mk5vr6 said:


> This is a side to side comparison of the 2017 tiguan and 2018 tbh it dosen't seem that much bigger than the old one and this is the LWB one too. I think the reviews exaggerated the size difference compared to the old one
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx7d8PCLktk


10 inches longer is not exaggerated.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

My measurements: If the 2nd row of seats are at their max rear position the depth of the trunk is 41", but you can move it 3" forward for a 44" depth and still have plenty of rear seat knee room. Without the 3rd row of seats there is a little more width and the floor of the trunk is about 2-3" lower and the wheel well bumps are much lower because there are no cup holders etc.

4 golf bags will fit in the new Tig without a problem.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

pwaug said:


> 4 golf bags will fit in the new Tig without a problem.


With or without the 3rd row?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

SchnellFowVay said:


> With or without the 3rd row?


If the 3rd row is folded down I think you could still easily get 4 golf bags in. But if it's up--no way--maybe two.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I have a (sort of) off-topic question: What are the dark rectangles (roughly 1"x2") on the cockpit-side of the side view mirrors that I keep seeing on European and ROW Tiguans? For example, on the 2nd pic down of this article http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/cars/new-volkswagen-tiguan-takes-a-shot-at-the-top-35900131.html (as well as seeing them on VW configurators on the UK, French and German sites)? Are those sensors - if so, for what?

I have not seen them on any pics on the US/Canada sites, or in any reviews.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> I have a (sort of) off-topic question: What are the dark rectangles (roughly 1"x2") on the cockpit-side of the side view mirrors that I keep seeing on European and ROW Tiguans? For example, on the 2nd pic down of this article http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/cars/new-volkswagen-tiguan-takes-a-shot-at-the-top-35900131.html (as well as seeing them on VW configurators on the UK, French and German sites)? Are those sensors - if so, for what?
> 
> I have not seen them on any pics on the US/Canada sites, or in any reviews.


That is the blind spot detection. The US Touareg has the same system.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> That is the blind spot detection. The US Touareg has the same system.


That's what I was thinking - so does that mean the new Tiguan (LWB) has a different Blind Spot Monitoring system than the European (SWB) Tiguan? Or was it just the pre-production factor that those rectangles aren't there in the review and press photos?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> That's what I was thinking - so does that mean the new Tiguan (LWB) has a different Blind Spot Monitoring system than the European (SWB) Tiguan? Or was it just the pre-production factor that those rectangles aren't there in the review and press photos?


Could be different. Based on this video, I do not see the same 1"x2" indicator that you are referring to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz906ee_Po0

The US Tiguan seems to have the same blind spot system as our Passat, Jetta and Golfs do.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Two more:

https://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-th...iguan-first-review-pictures-specs/2100004389/

http://www.consumerreports.org/suvs/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-suv-first-drive-review/


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the Canadian features list is available here: https://vwmodels.ca/pdfs/tiguan/2018-en.pdf

The Highline trim with Driver Assistance Package ticks pretty much every box I can think of (other than a peppier engine option), but I don't see any mention of HomeLink in the list. Does anyone know if this is an option for Canadians or is it something that can be added after the fact? HomeLink isn't a deal breaker but it is available on the Atlas from what I remember so it would be nice to have as an option.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

kakgungor said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the Canadian features list is available here: https://vwmodels.ca/pdfs/tiguan/2018-en.pdf
> 
> The Highline trim with Driver Assistance Package ticks pretty much every box I can think of (other than a peppier engine option), but I don't see any mention of HomeLink in the list. Does anyone know if this is an option for Canadians or is it something that can be added after the fact? HomeLink isn't a deal breaker but it is available on the Atlas from what I remember so it would be nice to have as an option.


At least on the US order guide from about a month ago, you can order the Homelink auto-dimming rearview mirror for $325 across all trim levels. This is pretty dumb for the SEL Premium, which already has a auto-dimming rearview mirror, so you are basically paying $325 for Homelink. My salesman, who was undergoing Tiguan training and had a VW rep on site when I asked this question, confirmed this (and also agreed it was stupid to not include Homelink on the SEL-Premium).

Anyway, the Canadian PDF above and the white Tiguan shown on VW.ca with the upgraded headlights and 18" Nizza wheels just confirms my desire to swap the 19" if I get the SEL Premium. The 18" just look more sporty and light, while the 19" look bulky, not to mention likely give a slightly rougher ride - something I don't need living in pothole-riddled Chicago. I'm hoping I can pull off a wheel/tire swap at the dealer, prior to delivery.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Any practical experience/reviews yet about fitting a rear-facing car seat into the new Tiguan? It sounds promising that the 2nd row seating slides fore and aft (I really, really wish they'd implement this on the Golf Sportwagen and Golf AllTrack).

The wife is currently in a 15 GSW TDI, and when the new Tiguan hits lots, we will be cross-shopping the GSW, AllTrack, Tiguan, and Atlas (likely too big and too crappy on MPG, but we'll give it a look).


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Eye Candy White said:


> Any practical experience/reviews yet about fitting a rear-facing car seat into the new Tiguan? It sounds promising that the 2nd row seating slides fore and aft (I really, really wish they'd implement this on the Golf Sportwagen and Golf AllTrack).
> 
> The wife is currently in a 15 GSW TDI, and when the new Tiguan hits lots, we will be cross-shopping the GSW, AllTrack, Tiguan, and Atlas (likely too big and too crappy on MPG, but we'll give it a look).


I have no experience, other than to say that my wife and I can deal with our rear-facing Chicco Keyfit 30 and almost 20# son with our 2-door GTI (B-pillar is getting scraped up a little), so you should expect the seat to fit on the Tiguan. We were looking at the Alltrack earlier this year, but it has basically the same published rear legroom as my '07 GTI, so anyone sitting in front of the carseat would have to "scooch" up. I imagine this would be the same with the Alltrack, but not the Tiguan. I am not sure, but I have a feeling the Tiguan's rear seat legroom was measured with the rear seats slid into a "middle" position instead of all the way back; even if so, it has 3"+ more published rear legroom than a GSW. For us, that's a yuuuuuge.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Eye Candy White said:


> Any practical experience/reviews yet about fitting a rear-facing car seat into the new Tiguan? It sounds promising that the 2nd row seating slides fore and aft (I really, really wish they'd implement this on the Golf Sportwagen and Golf AllTrack).
> 
> The wife is currently in a 15 GSW TDI, and when the new Tiguan hits lots, we will be cross-shopping the GSW, AllTrack, Tiguan, and Atlas (likely too big and too crappy on MPG, but we'll give it a look).


huh? 

A rear facing car seat fits just fine in the current Tiguan. Also fits just fine in my GTI (same as your GSW)

Why would there be any issue in a bigger Tiguan?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> Two more:
> 
> https://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-th...iguan-first-review-pictures-specs/2100004389/
> 
> http://www.consumerreports.org/suvs/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-suv-first-drive-review/


The KBB review is the most positive so far. It amazes me how KBB compares the handling favorably with the CX-5 and yet other reviews talk about an overly soft suspension -- were they driving different cars???


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

http://www.vw.com/models/tiguan/

The day I've been waiting for is here! My checking almost hourly for can end..................the site is live! You can configure it!

There is a brochure - it doesn't specifically list what the front passenger seat is (manual or power). There's a pic showing manual for the SEL Premium...but that doesn't agree with what the order guide says and what my dealer said (after contacting the local rep). So I guess there are still errors to be sorted out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Motorweek first drive doesn't complain about the new engine

https://youtu.be/o7vLb2vxmJs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> http://www.vw.com/models/tiguan/
> 
> The day I've been waiting for is here! My checking almost hourly for can end..................the site is live! You can configure it!
> 
> There is a brochure - it doesn't specifically list what the front passenger seat is (manual or power). There's a pic showing manual for the SEL Premium...but that doesn't agree with what the order guide says and what my dealer said (after contacting the local rep). So I guess there are still errors to be sorted out.


Accessories are also updated, including the pics of the larger rear spoiler.

https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Tiguan.html


----------



## xanderman (Jul 12, 2017)

*new car pricing*

Hi all, thinking of reserving an SEL 4Motion for the first delivery. No accessories/extras. Any ideas what I price I can ask for? My second VW, but first new car. Thanks.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

xanderman said:


> Hi all, thinking of reserving an SEL 4Motion for the first delivery. No accessories/extras. Any ideas what I price I can ask for? My second VW, but first new car. Thanks.


Likely Msrp for the first round of cars.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

xanderman said:


> Hi all, thinking of reserving an SEL 4Motion for the first delivery. No accessories/extras. Any ideas what I price I can ask for? My second VW, but first new car. Thanks.


To get any real discount, you'll probably have to wait 6-9 months. Unless the new Tiguan flops, but I doubt that.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

SchnellFowVay said:


> To get any real discount, you'll probably have to wait 6-9 months. Unless the new Tiguan flops, but I doubt that.


So you're predicting that every model will sell out in the first 6-9 months? I would guess 1-2 months max before the dealers start prioritizing volume.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

NewJettaLease said:


> So you're predicting that every model will sell out in the first 6-9 months? I would guess 1-2 months max before the dealers start prioritizing volume.


First few months will be limited in supply so I'd bet they go fast at or above MSRP. Once inventory builds up, then you'll start seeing the discounts show up. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

capclassicv2 said:


> First few months will be limited in supply so I'd bet they go fast at or above MSRP. Once inventory builds up, then you'll start seeing the discounts show up.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That's a very good point. Do you know of any online sources that report on production volumes?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

im also betting youll only see black white gray and white silver for a couple months


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

xanderman said:


> Hi all, thinking of reserving an SEL 4Motion for the first delivery. No accessories/extras. Any ideas what I price I can ask for? My second VW, but first new car. Thanks.


Canadian here, currently have a 2018 Tiguan Comfortline 4motion with no 3rd row in White Silver Metallic on order.(that new colour looks sharp!) Dealer says mine is on the first shipment. Should be here by the end of August.
So far I have successfully negotiated -6.2% off the $35,175 MSRP. No admin fee or other bs fees. Only the mandatory fees here in Ontario. 
Working on interest rates now... 

I should mention I am utilizing the Buyback with Trade-in option of the TDi settlement.


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

mikebiketike said:


> Canadian here, currently have a 2018 Tiguan Comfortline 4motion with no 3rd row in White Silver Metallic on order.(that new colour looks sharp!) Dealer says mine is on the first shipment. Should be here by the end of August.
> So far I have successfully negotiated -6.2% off the $35,175 MSRP. No admin fee or other bs fees. Only the mandatory fees here in Ontario.
> Working on interest rates now...
> 
> I should mention I am utilizing the Buyback with Trade-in option of the TDi settlement.


I received a quote today form a dealer in ottawa for a TL no option 

28 925$ - 867.75 $ for a big total of 3 % + a 439 admin fee + 1795 Freight & PDI Trucks :banghead: are they making less profit on the TL?



What area are you from in Canada me I'm from Ottawa I only tried one dealership so far.

Let me know what interest you can get they told me we should have -1% from beeing a Loyal VW customer, so far at 2.99 % and I am in the same boat than you with the TDI exhange.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Time for me to start scouring Ali Express for Chinese Tiguan parts for fraction of those sold in the US.

Looking at a pedal set right now (for R-line Tiguan) - $15.xx with free shipping versus $200+ on VW Accessories website. I think I'll risk the $15. I bought foldable sideview mirrors a year ago when I thought I was getting an Alltrack, but wound up passing on that (thankfully sold them and didn't lose much $).

Anybody else find anything good? I found the 4 Motion and R-line side/A-pillar emblems for about $35 but I'm not sure about those (the Allspace has them and they look good - I'm just worried about sticking them on correctly and not having the part on the door hit the part on the pillar and other alignment issues).

I'm looking for a European/ROW "garage door" style center cupholder. I don't know why I want it - the stock one is OK - I guess it's because I got one for my GTI and despite the PITA it was to install, I like the look of it.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

PATVW said:


> I received a quote today form a dealer in ottawa for a TL no option
> 
> 28 925$ - 867.75 $ for a big total of 3 % + a 439 admin fee + 1795 Freight & PDI Trucks :banghead: are they making less profit on the TL?
> 
> ...


I'm in the Toronto area.
I also was told about the -1% loyalty interest rate reduction. 
2.99% APR same as you so far.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> Time for me to start scouring Ali Express for Chinese Tiguan parts for fraction of those sold in the US.
> 
> Looking at a pedal set right now (for R-line Tiguan) - $15.xx with free shipping versus $200+ on VW Accessories website. I think I'll risk the $15. I bought foldable sideview mirrors a year ago when I thought I was getting an Alltrack, but wound up passing on that (thankfully sold them and didn't lose much $).
> 
> ...


I have already purchased and received the 4motion side emblems and the center console armrest tray. 

Good quality from what I can tell.

Fast shipping considering they're from China.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

mikebiketike said:


> I have already purchased and received the 4motion side emblems and the center console armrest tray.
> 
> Good quality from what I can tell.
> 
> Fast shipping considering they're from China.


The side emblems look like authentic VW China parts. The console insert/tray looks useful but waiting on that. The pedals make me nervous though - looks like VW China from photos but certain stampings (like part numbers, as seen on the ones on DAP or ECS Tuning which are made in Italy for VW). For something that critical, like a brake or gas pedal, I don't want to get something defective, especially for a family car. Then again, there are many positive reviews on AliExpress. Maybe I'm just being too paranoid. If I don't get the Chinese ones for $16, there's no way I'm spending $200+ for the ones thru VW Accessories. I can buy a lot of diapers for $200.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

*Tiguan Purchasing*

@mikebiketike

Would you mind elaborating on how you get that discount and what the process of getting a Tiguan from the US is like? I've never negotiated with dealers and I am trading my TDI soon out of London, Ontario. Looking at the Tiguan, but really want to make sure I can get a good rate.

Thanks!


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

The base halogens look bad, the whole front looks like a confused cow. The leds are very nice on the other hand. Couldn't vw get some cheap HID in there. If toyota can do it for the corolla, can't see how vw couldn't do it for the tiguan. :facepalm:


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

AIRider said:


> The base halogens look bad, the whole front looks like a confused cow. The leds are very nice on the other hand. Couldn't vw get some cheap HID in there. If toyota can do it for the corolla, can't see how vw couldn't do it for the tiguan. :facepalm:


Well... The Corolla LED headlights aren't really good though lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

capclassicv2 said:


> Well... The Corolla LED headlights aren't really good though lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Did you mean light output or looks? Because most would probably say halogens look dated compared to a projector/hid and definitely compared to LEDS. Even if you don't care for the choice in LED lights, the looks are usually better than a comparable halogen alternative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm considering getting a ski rack (or box) and a trailer-hitch bike rack. Do I need to purchase the rails from VW or would any aftermarket fit?


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

IraceVW said:


> Did you mean light output or looks? Because most would probably say halogens look dated compared to a projector/hid and definitely compared to LEDS. Even if you don't care for the choice in LED lights, the looks are usually better than a comparable halogen alternative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm only talking actual efficiency. The Corolla only got an Acceptable on the IIHS test for its headlights. LINK. While yeah, I agree that they 'look' better because of the color temperature compared to Halogens, all LED's are not created equally, and just having LED doesn't make it necessarily superior.

With that said, and to stay on the Tiguan, I'm fine with Halogens being the basic option. I just don't think the design of them helps the look. It does look cheap. And the LED DRL's make it look tacky. But if I were shopping for one, I'd still get an SE with Tech with the halogens. It's not a complete turn off that it would kill the purchase for me.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> I'm only talking actual efficiency. The Corolla only got an Acceptable on the IIHS test for its headlights. LINK. While yeah, I agree that they 'look' better because of the color temperature compared to Halogens, all LED's are not created equally, and just having LED doesn't make it necessarily superior.
> 
> With that said, and to stay on the Tiguan, I'm fine with Halogens being the basic option. I just don't think the design of them helps the look. It does look cheap. And the LED DRL's make it look tacky. But if I were shopping for one, I'd still get an SE with Tech with the halogens. It's not a complete turn off that it would kill the purchase for me.


SE with Tech?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> SE with Tech?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Lol I have to look again. I might be thinking of Atlas trims. 

EDIT: Okay, yeah I was thinking about the Atlas trim. To revise my choice, it would still be an SE, but I'd add that Pano roof option


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

capclassicv2 said:


> I'm only talking actual efficiency. The Corolla only got an Acceptable on the IIHS test for its headlights. LINK. While yeah, I agree that they 'look' better because of the color temperature compared to Halogens, all LED's are not created equally, and just having LED doesn't make it necessarily superior.
> 
> With that said, and to stay on the Tiguan, I'm fine with Halogens being the basic option. I just don't think the design of them helps the look. It does look cheap. And the LED DRL's make it look tacky. But if I were shopping for one, I'd still get an SE with Tech with the halogens. It's not a complete turn off that it would kill the purchase for me.


Regardless of the IIHS rating, Halogen headlights are functionally poor and generate lots of heat leading to low wattage bulbs being utilized. 
I cannot imagine buying any vehicle in this day and age with Halogen headlights.
As an example, the IIHS gave the Alltrack a poor rating (halogens) while it gave the Tiguan (HID) a passing grade.

My daily commute is 112 miles and I drive a lot throughout the year with the headlights on. It is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Woj said:


> Regardless of the IIHS rating, Halogen headlights are functionally poor and generate lots of heat leading to low wattage bulbs being utilized.
> I cannot imagine buying any vehicle in this day and age with Halogen headlights.
> As an example, the IIHS gave the Alltrack a poor rating (halogens) while it gave the Tiguan (HID) a passing grade.
> 
> My daily commute is 112 miles and I drive a lot throughout the year with the headlights on. It is a deal breaker for me.


Heat is a killer of LED also. Headlight suppliers have to manage the heat output of LED bulbs through heatsink design so they perform reliably.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Our first 18 Tiguan should be arriving within a couple days. 

SEL Premium $39,035


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

shawshank redemption said:


> Our first 18 Tiguan should be arriving within a couple days.
> 
> SEL Premium $39,035


Is that going to be all dealerships? My dealer can't seem to tell me what's coming and when. This morning he said he's getting 2 in the next three weeks, and that was all he knew.


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

With the 2018 Tiguan site live on vw.com and new models about to hit dealerships, we're overdue for a separate MQB Tiguan forum. Please reply to this thread in the Suggestion Box forum and keep bumping this request up to the mods. I want to create new topics instead of using this catch-all thread.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Form Ocean said:


> With the 2018 Tiguan site live on vw.com and new models about to hit dealerships, we're overdue for a separate MQB Tiguan forum. Please reply to this thread in the Suggestion Box forum and keep bumping this request up to the mods. I want to create new topics instead of using this catch-all thread.



I was thinking the same thing. I think the Atlas forum sprang up a few weeks before cars hit the lots, too.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

ATC98092 said:


> Is that going to be all dealerships? My dealer can't seem to tell me what's coming and when. This morning he said he's getting 2 in the next three weeks, and that was all he knew.


I can only see my dealers inventory. I would imagine other dealerships will be soon as well.


----------



## Ezrally (Oct 5, 2016)

Seems like it's a nice SUV. 

Never thought we'd be needing one, but both males in the family are 6'5".

I wonder if a Cpo Q5 is worth cross shopping at 35K? At least it could have leds...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Ezrally said:


> Seems like it's a nice SUV.
> 
> Never thought we'd be needing one, but both males in the family are 6'5".
> 
> I wonder if a Cpo Q5 is worth cross shopping at 35K? At least it could have leds...


I'm 6'6 and thought the same thing (baby in the back seat with wife, who needs legroom). I feel like VWs in general have a more airy cockpit and passenger compartment, not to mention the dimensions on the Edmunds comparison tool show the Tiguan to be more spacious in most respects. That said, we're probably going SEL Premium since we plan to keep it for 10 years or so.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> Heat is a killer of LED also. Headlight suppliers have to manage the heat output of LED bulbs through heatsink design so they perform reliably.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


True, it seems that the design has been sufficiently worked out. It's frustrating that you can get LED headlights on almost any VW in the EU and we are still being fed old parts from Mexico in the interest of profit.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

shawshank redemption said:


> Our first 18 Tiguan should be arriving within a couple days.
> 
> SEL Premium $39,035


one local dealer here now,has two placeholders on their site for 18s, so theyre coming


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

2 dealers in the Houston area have a 2018 Tiguan SE each listed on their websites for $30,050. One is White and other is Silver. So, it won't be long before we see these on the roads.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

It appears that Consumer Reports didn't attend the Colorado event, but obtained an SEL Premium from VW directly. So their preliminary test wasn't conducted at 8,000 ft above sea level and this comment from the review is interesting--"The engine and transmission provided prompt responses when you hit the gas pedal." No mention of the delay pointed out is so many of the Colorado reviews.

http://www.consumerreports.org/suvs/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-suv-first-drive-review/


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

Interesting that the Canadian Pricing posted a few pages back shows an R-Line option but VW.ca PDF doesn't have it listed as an option. I hope we get the R-Line option.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bakkwudz said:


> Interesting that the Canadian Pricing posted a few pages back shows an R-Line option but VW.ca PDF doesn't have it listed as an option. I hope we get the R-Line option.


It's not listed on the US pages either. It appears that the website needs some updating as there are many options shown on the Order Guide that are not on the configuration pages here in the US.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone know where there are images of the LWB with the R-Line trim? All the ones that I have found so far are of the SWB version.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bakkwudz said:


> Does anyone know where there are images of the LWB with the R-Line trim? All the ones that I have found so far are of the SWB version.


I think someone posted a pic from VW France.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

pwaug said:


> It's not listed on the US pages either. It appears that the website needs some updating as there are many options shown on the Order Guide that are not on the configuration pages here in the US.


The US order guide says the R-line production wont even start until late November. The site will probably get updated as it comes closer.


----------



## DachaDad (Sep 15, 2015)

*Acceleration is leisurely*

Drove an SEL today, liked it very much. Power is adequate but no more, the rest of the package is very nice, a clear step up from my 2011 Sportwagen TDI. Put in an order for an SEL Premium, blue with gray interior. No assurance of when it will arrive.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

DachaDad said:


> Drove an SEL today, liked it very much. Power is adequate but no more, the rest of the package is very nice, a clear step up from my 2011 Sportwagen TDI. Put in an order for an SEL Premium, blue with gray interior. No assurance of when it will arrive.


Was this test drive a production model at the dealers? Just curious as my dealer is saying won't see one until August? Did it happen to have the gray interior? Curious to know if it is very light gray like most of the preproduction pictures or is more of a medium gray as it shows in the Tig brochure.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

My dealer texted me a picture of a window sticker of an incoming Tiguan, almost exactly the way I would order. When I asked when he expects it, he isn't certain. Could be this coming week, or up to 3 weeks. I'm not going to commit to one until I've driven the new engine. May need to step up to the Atlas for the more powerful engine.


----------



## DachaDad (Sep 15, 2015)

pwaug said:


> Was this test drive a production model at the dealers? Just curious as my dealer is saying won't see one until August? Did it happen to have the gray interior? Curious to know if it is very light gray like most of the preproduction pictures or is more of a medium gray as it shows in the Tig brochure.


It was a production model. The rep said they had two, this SEL and an SE with another SE on the way. He was clear that, at this stage in the game, what they would be getting and the time frames were unknown.
The thought the interior was very light, almost an off white rather than a gray.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

DachaDad said:


> It was a production model. The rep said they had two, this SEL and an SE with another SE on the way. He was clear that, at this stage in the game, what they would be getting and the time frames were unknown.
> The thought the interior was very light, almost an off white rather than a gray.


Thanks!! Guess I'll end up with black.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

capclassicv2 said:


> I'm only talking actual efficiency. The Corolla only got an Acceptable on the IIHS test for its headlights. LINK. While yeah, I agree that they 'look' better because of the color temperature compared to Halogens, all LED's are not created equally, and just having LED doesn't make it necessarily superior.
> 
> With that said, and to stay on the Tiguan, I'm fine with Halogens being the basic option. I just don't think the design of them helps the look. It does look cheap. And the LED DRL's make it look tacky. But if I were shopping for one, I'd still get an SE with Tech with the halogens. It's not a complete turn off that it would kill the purchase for me.


The Audi A3 LED projector only gets an acceptable also.

The Passat LED's (reflector) gets a poor rating, along with the halogen reflectors.

But, the Prius V bi-LED projectors gets a Good rating from IIHS.

And VW decided to but LED headlights on the Atlas across the board. It will be interesting when IIHS tests the new Atlas and Tiguan


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I can't wait to test drive the new Tiguan. This will likely be my wife's next car.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Pretty bummed there is no 6 speed option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

IraceVW said:


> Pretty bummed there is no 6 speed option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you expect VW to bring a manual back to the Tiguan after ditching it in 2012?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mittencuh said:


> Did you expect VW to bring a manual back to the Tiguan after ditching it in 2012?


2014 was the last year in North America actually: 
http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2014Tiguan.pdf

_(I had a 2013, lol)_


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2014 was the last year in North America actually:
> http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2014Tiguan.pdf
> 
> _(I had a 2013, lol)_


My mistake, same question though. Not sure why anyone would reasonably expect a manual CUV these days that isn't a MINI. Mazda dropped the manual CX-5 for 2017. Subaru still offers the manual on the Forester for now.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

snobrdrdan said:


> 2014 was the last year in North America actually:
> http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2014Tiguan.pdf
> 
> _(I had a 2013, lol)_


Make that America, since a base manual Tiguan Trendline was still in the order guide in Canada right up until MY2016. But I suspect that would have been a factory order vehicle for the select few who actually wanted one.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just want a firm date they are showing up in the dealerships. Gotta drive this new engine!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

ATC98092 said:


> I just want a firm date they are showing up in the dealerships. Gotta drive this new engine!


I received 2 this morning.

White SE 4mo sold already
gray SEL Premium 4mo


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> I received 2 this morning.
> 
> White SE 4mo sold already
> gray SEL Premium 4mo


The dealer near me in downtown Chicago has 2 listed on their site and I got an email from another local dealer telling me they got 2 last night. They are all black white/white silver or grey.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> They are all black white/white silver or grey.


Typical VW fashion. I have yet to see an Atlas other than black white gray or silver....


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

If I decide to buy one, I want a gray SEL Premium 4Mo, without the 3rd row seats. My dealer says he has that exact config coming, but didn't know when. I'll reach out to him again today and see if he's heard anything else.

It'll likely show up next Monday when I'm away on travel.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The new Tiguans are at the dealers on there is still no MK2 forum.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

shawshank redemption said:


> Typical VW fashion. I have yet to see an Atlas other than black white gray or silver....


I was surprised to see that Tourmaline Blue as well as a Kurkuma at my dealer like 3+ weeks ago. Kurkuma actually sat for a couple weeks too.



Hajduk said:


> The new Tiguans are at the dealers on there is still no MK2 forum.


Agreed, need another forum ASAP and threads like this migrated over there.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

mittencuh said:


> My mistake, same question though. Not sure why anyone would reasonably expect a manual CUV these days that isn't a MINI. Mazda dropped the manual CX-5 for 2017. Subaru still offers the manual on the Forester for now.


Offers on the forester and crosstrek. Only one to offer a manual and awd option I believe outside of some performance suvs like the Cayenne. 

I've been considering buying a base model then spec'ing it up with rline body kit n other add ons. Leather for instance is not hard to get done, even through the dealers at time of purchase as a part of the financing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

lease programs are out

36/15k 59%...plus 3% for 10k miles
4motion .00110
FWD .00090
no rebates

Ran a lease on a $31.350 SE 4mo. 36/15k $440.
msrp deal
$0 down, excludes taxes and fees.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

shawshank redemption said:


> lease programs are out
> 
> 36/15k 59%...plus 3% for 10k miles
> 4motion .00110
> ...


Not horrible but I'd still wait for VW to throw in some lease cash and offer a better MF before pulling the trigger. That residual seems pretty high compared to other models but I guess that's cause its so new.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

One dealership in Houston has 2 SEs and 1 SEL, all listed with a $1000 discount.


----------



## mdotsey (Nov 2, 2005)

Test drove a habanero SEL Premium today. Seems like a thoughtfully designed and well built car. Its comfortable, quiet and familiar (I'm a VW owner since the mk4 Jetta). Loved everything about it... ...but the engine. It's painfully underpowered. Stepping on the gas was embarrassing. I could hear the 8 speed transmission thinking "What can I do to make this car seem not slow? Lets try this gear. No, that didnt work. How about this one?" I was really hoping for this to be our next family hauler, but I think we're going to keep looking. Why couldnt they offer this with a better tune or the V6? Anyone else have a similar experience, or did I just get a dog?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

mdotsey said:


> Test drove a habanero SEL Premium today. Seems like a thoughtfully designed and well built car. Its comfortable, quiet and familiar (I'm a VW owner since the mk4 Jetta). Loved everything about it... ...but the engine. It's painfully underpowered. Stepping on the gas was embarrassing. I could hear the 8 speed transmission thinking "What can I do to make this car seem not slow? Lets try this gear. No, that didnt work. How about this one?" I was really hoping for this to be our next family hauler, but I think we're going to keep looking. Why couldnt they offer this with a better tune or the V6? Anyone else have a similar experience, or did I just get a dog?


What engine did they put in the new Tiguan?


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Row1Rich said:


> What engine did they put in the new Tiguan?


2.0T, but it is a different tune/spec than the last one, only has 184HP...


----------



## Wild_Bill (Jul 6, 2002)

*Autoblog.com article*

Autoblog.com has a low opinion of the powertrain:

http://www.autoblog.com/2017/07/18/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive/?hcid=ab-around-ab-tile-6

Called it a "dog"


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Some dogs are fast and accelerate quickly, like greyhounds 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder how much "quicker" the Rav4 and CR-V are compared. I think I remember someone saying the 1.5T in the CR-V was slow. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

0-60 MPH according to Consumer Reports:
Forester 2.5 8.7
CX-5 8.6
RAV4 9.3
CR-V 8.2
Sportage 9.6
Tucson 8.4
Equinox 1.5T 9.6
Escape 1.5T 10.1
Rogue 9.5


----------



## mdotsey (Nov 2, 2005)

pwaug said:


> 0-60 MPH according to Consumer Reports:
> Forester 2.5 8.7
> CX-5 8.6
> RAV4 9.3
> ...


Wonder where the Tiguan falls in this list. I guess I never fully considered the market segment its intended for. That might explain the ho-hum response when you press the gas (though I've never driven any of the cars on that list). Still, seems like VW would be smart to offer an engine option to overcome what is, in my opinion, the Achilles heel of the model. It really checks all of the boxes on my list of wants except "confidence in its ability to pull out quickly when merging into a busy highway". Maybe I'll wait until I can pick one up used. Hopefully APR will have a tune for it by then.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Wild_Bill said:


> Autoblog.com has a low opinion of the powertrain:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2017/07/18/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive/?hcid=ab-around-ab-tile-6
> 
> Called it a "dog"


They drove it in Denver.


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

mdotsey said:


> Test drove a habanero SEL Premium today. Seems like a thoughtfully designed and well built car. Its comfortable, quiet and familiar (I'm a VW owner since the mk4 Jetta). Loved everything about it... ...but the engine. It's painfully underpowered. Stepping on the gas was embarrassing. I could hear the 8 speed transmission thinking "What can I do to make this car seem not slow? Lets try this gear. No, that didnt work. How about this one?" I was really hoping for this to be our next family hauler, but I think we're going to keep looking. Why couldnt they offer this with a better tune or the V6? Anyone else have a similar experience, or did I just get a dog?





mdotsey said:


> Wonder where the Tiguan falls in this list. I guess I never fully considered the market segment its intended for. That might explain the ho-hum response when you press the gas (though I've never driven any of the cars on that list). Still, seems like VW would be smart to offer an engine option to overcome what is, in my opinion, the Achilles heel of the model. It really checks all of the boxes on my list of wants except "confidence in its ability to pull out quickly when merging into a busy highway". Maybe I'll wait until I can pick one up used. Hopefully APR will have a tune for it by then.


As more data points roll in it's obvious that woefully low power is going to be a dealbreaker. I don't know what they were thinking because the new Tig could be a home run hit for VWoA. At least it's "fixable" with a more powerful engine. Hopefully VW has one waiting in the wings and will bring it after a year or two of poor sales. Disappointed, because we love the looks and design and are willing to pay a premium for it. The SEL Premium, while pricey, adds a ton of content and value for the money IMO.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

mdotsey said:


> Test drove a habanero SEL Premium today. Seems like a thoughtfully designed and well built car. Its comfortable, quiet and familiar (I'm a VW owner since the mk4 Jetta). Loved everything about it... ...but the engine. It's painfully underpowered. Stepping on the gas was embarrassing. I could hear the 8 speed transmission thinking "What can I do to make this car seem not slow? Lets try this gear. No, that didnt work. How about this one?" I was really hoping for this to be our next family hauler, but I think we're going to keep looking. Why couldnt they offer this with a better tune or the V6? Anyone else have a similar experience, or did I just get a dog?



Is there any credence to the transmission "learning" which caused some of the noted (lack of) performance? I seem to recall that VW has something like that when my family got our 1994 Passat. Not sure if it's still something that's done.

https://www.yourmechanic.com/question/what-is-automatic-transmission-adaptive-learning


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

If the reviews and responses to the power train really are this bad, VW is going to add a little more power in the next couple years, and the early buyers will get burned. On the plus side, there's still time to get a Mk I if you don't need the extra size, or there's the Atlas if you need size and power.


----------



## andyee (Jun 21, 2017)

pwaug said:


> 0-60 MPH according to Consumer Reports:
> Forester 2.5 8.7
> CX-5 8.6
> RAV4 9.3
> ...





capclassicv2 said:


> I wonder how much "quicker" the Rav4 and CR-V are compared. I think I remember someone saying the 1.5T in the CR-V was slow.


Surprisingly 1.5T CR-V is the fastest in its class per Consumer Reports. Probably excluding Forester & Escape with their higher engine options though.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Got around to driving the Tiguan today. I dont think its under powered. It feels a hair slower than the old Tiguan, but that is expected with the move to larger and more family oriented.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

Form Ocean said:


> As more data points roll in it's obvious that woefully low power is going to be a dealbreaker. I don't know what they were thinking because the new Tig could be a home run hit for VWoA. At least it's "fixable" with a more powerful engine. Hopefully VW has one waiting in the wings and will bring it after a year or two of poor sales. Disappointed, because we love the looks and design and are willing to pay a premium for it. The SEL Premium, while pricey, adds a ton of content and value for the money IMO.


Another typical VWUSA "American-ization" of a product that is perfectly fine as-is from Europe and doesn't need messing with. Our Tiguan is the wrong size (it's too big, with an unnecessary 3rd row seat that is unusable for anyone other than children), has the wrong transmission (no CVT), and the wrong engine (not enough power). I've said it before, and here we go again: I can't get back to this brand if I tried. I was really looking forward to this product (especially after having seen the European model last summer), but, VWUSA - always getting in their own way.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

006 said:


> Another typical VWUSA "American-ization" of a product that is perfectly fine as-is from Europe and doesn't need messing with. Our Tiguan is the wrong size (it's too big, with an unnecessary 3rd row seat that is unusable for anyone other than children), has the wrong transmission (no CVT), and the wrong engine (not enough power). I've said it before, and here we go again: I can't get back to this brand if I tried. I was really looking forward to this product (especially after having seen the European model last summer), but, VWUSA - always getting in their own way.


Why don't you drive one before throwing your hands up in the air?


----------



## Ezrally (Oct 5, 2016)

I forgot, does premium do this engine any good?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

006 said:


> Another typical VWUSA "American-ization" of a product that is perfectly fine as-is from Europe and doesn't need messing with. Our Tiguan is the wrong size (it's too big, with an unnecessary 3rd row seat that is unusable for anyone other than children), has the wrong transmission (no CVT), and the wrong engine (not enough power). I've said it before, and here we go again: I can't get back to this brand if I tried. I was really looking forward to this product (especially after having seen the European model last summer), but, VWUSA - always getting in their own way.


I'll disagree with you on the transmission part since there's no bigger automotive turn off - in any class of vehicle - than a CVT for me, but I do find it interesting that just as VW is upsizing the Tiguan, everyone else is now releasing gen 1 Tiguan size SUVs or smaller (Ford Ecosport, Jaguar E-pace, etc). I think VW either could've kept the Tiguan the same size as the gen 1 and added an entirely new nameplate that is larger, or they need to now introduce a subcompact SUV that is the same size or slightly smaller than the gen 1 Tiguan (T-roc?).

Seems like now that VW is catching on to the larger size, everyone else is now noticing that there is indeed a market for the smaller size vehicles and things are starting to trend that way (or I should say it's a new market segment other manufacturers are now looking to serve). I wonder how Q3 sales have been since that's actually smaller than a gen 1 Tiguan (and is a Tiguan with lipstick). Audi seems to have the sizing formula right with the Q3/Q5/Q7. Now VW will be on par with the Q5 and Q7 in terms of class offerings, but with no Q3 equivalent anymore. Let's not forget gen 1 Tiguan sales have been increasing over the last year or so, so there is still a market - VW's offering here is just old as hell and a lack of things like active safety and crap gas mileage are detrimental in this segment.


----------



## andyee (Jun 21, 2017)

puma1552 said:


> Now VW will be on par with the Q5 and Q7 in terms of class offerings, but with no Q3 equivalent anymore.


Tiguan Gen 1 will be sold as Tiguan Limited for at least two more years in the U.S so Tiguan Limited = Q3 equivalent maybe?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

andyee said:


> Tiguan Gen 1 will be sold as Tiguan Limited for at least two more years in the U.S so Tiguan Limited = Q3 equivalent maybe?


It will also get the new 8-speed auto along with improved mileage.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

andyee said:


> Tiguan Gen 1 will be sold as Tiguan Limited for at least two more years in the U.S so Tiguan Limited = Q3 equivalent maybe?


2 years or 1 year? Besides, it will probably be some crappy base/value edition and not something particularly well optioned. I could be wrong, but don't think I will be. Still haven't seen an order guide. Either way, it will still lack active safety features and get crappy gas mileage, so they won't sell tooooo many of them.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ezrally said:


> I forgot, does premium do this engine any good?


Doubt it. unless you get a tune.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> 2 years or 1 year? Besides, it will probably be some crappy base/value edition and not something particularly well optioned. I could be wrong, but don't think I will be. Still haven't seen an order guide. Either way, it will still lack active safety features and get crappy gas mileage, so they won't sell tooooo many of them.


I think this is done on purpose. Come in for a Tiguan Limited, walk out with a Tiguan S.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

006 said:


> Another typical VWUSA "American-ization" of a product that is perfectly fine as-is from Europe and doesn't need messing with. Our Tiguan is the wrong size (it's too big, with an unnecessary 3rd row seat that is unusable for anyone other than children) *5 seats is standard, 3rd row is an option*, has the wrong transmission (no CVT) *Thank God, I ****ing hate CVT transmissions*, and the wrong engine (not enough power) *software*. I've said it before, and here we go again: I can't get back to this brand if I tried. I was really looking forward to this product (especially after having seen the European model last summer), but, VWUSA - always getting in their own way.


Most likely getting an RLine in white as soon as they are available. Any pictures of the US RLine yet? This is a European model I think.


----------



## mdotsey (Nov 2, 2005)

Form Ocean said:


> As more data points roll in it's obvious that woefully low power is going to be a dealbreaker. I don't know what they were thinking because the new Tig could be a home run hit for VWoA. At least it's "fixable" with a more powerful engine. Hopefully VW has one waiting in the wings and will bring it after a year or two of poor sales. Disappointed, because we love the looks and design and are willing to pay a premium for it. The SEL Premium, while pricey, adds a ton of content and value for the money IMO.


Agreed. I really wanted to love this car. Its exactly what were looking for at this stage of our lives, but the lackluster performance is a deal breaker. They really nailed everything else though.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

shawshank redemption said:


> Got around to driving the Tiguan today. I dont think its under powered. It feels a hair slower than the old Tiguan, but that is expected with the move to larger and more family oriented.


That's good to hear. I just got a message that our local dealer has one in stock now so I'll check it out tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

mdotsey said:


> Agreed. I really wanted to love this car. Its exactly what were looking for at this stage of our lives, but the lackluster performance is a deal breaker. They really nailed everything else though.


While I agree that performance is something that may be an issue for us, I can't say it's a no-go until I drive one. My dealer just texted me and said the trim I want was put on a truck on 7/13 and could show up at any time.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> Got around to driving the Tiguan today. I dont think its under powered. It feels a hair slower than the old Tiguan, but that is expected with the move to larger and more family oriented.


This reviewer thought the opposite. I guess it's all subjective until we see some accurate 0-60 times. I am preparing myself for disappointment, though, since I've seen other videos of the Mexican Tiguan and it looks a little nicer than the one the US and Canada are getting. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zwJ7qefXhw


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> This reviewer thought the opposite. I guess it's all subjective until we see some accurate 0-60 times. I am preparing myself for disappointment, though, since I've seen other videos of the Mexican Tiguan and it looks a little nicer than the one the US and Canada are getting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zwJ7qefXhw


Most of those reviews were conducted in Colorado, at elevations ranging from 5-8000' MSL. Why VW did this is unknown, but really stupid to show the press a new, admittedly lower powered engine at elevations that impact engine performance. The turbo only makes up for so much altitude in cars. It's not like an aircraft engine that is derated at sea level so it can maintain power at altitude. :screwy:


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

So I have a new Tiguan on order. I was givin a Comm# and a VIN. 

The dealer gave me a status of "IN TRANSIT FROM FACTORY" is there a way for me to track it's whereabouts with that info?


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

006 said:


> Another typical VWUSA "American-ization" of a product that is perfectly fine as-is from Europe and doesn't need messing with. Our Tiguan is the wrong size (it's too big, with an unnecessary 3rd row seat that is unusable for anyone other than children), has the wrong transmission (no CVT), and the wrong engine (not enough power). I've said it before, and here we go again: I can't get back to this brand if I tried. I was really looking forward to this product (especially after having seen the European model last summer), but, VWUSA - always getting in their own way.


I agree with others. CVT might be better on economy but it is a deal breaker for me. 



puma1552 said:


> I'll disagree with you on the transmission part since there's no bigger automotive turn off - in any class of vehicle - than a CVT for me, but I do find it interesting that just as VW is upsizing the Tiguan, everyone else is now releasing gen 1 Tiguan size SUVs or smaller (Ford Ecosport, Jaguar E-pace, etc). I think VW either could've kept the Tiguan the same size as the gen 1 and added an entirely new nameplate that is larger, or they need to now introduce a subcompact SUV that is the same size or slightly smaller than the gen 1 Tiguan (T-roc?).
> 
> Seems like now that VW is catching on to the larger size, everyone else is now noticing that there is indeed a market for the smaller size vehicles and things are starting to trend that way (or I should say it's a new market segment other manufacturers are now looking to serve). I wonder how Q3 sales have been since that's actually smaller than a gen 1 Tiguan (and is a Tiguan with lipstick). Audi seems to have the sizing formula right with the Q3/Q5/Q7. Now VW will be on par with the Q5 and Q7 in terms of class offerings, but with no Q3 equivalent anymore. Let's not forget gen 1 Tiguan sales have been increasing over the last year or so, so there is still a market - VW's offering here is just old as hell and a lack of things like active safety and crap gas mileage are detrimental in this segment.


Most small crossovers have replaced models that have gained weight over the years; ie, the BMW X1 is about the size of older X3's and the newer X3's are about the size of the older X5's. This is true for the Q3 and Q5 or CV-H and CRV or Crosstrek and Forester or whatever. I think the Tiguan will stay big, and we could either see a smaller crossover in the future once the first gen Tiguan is dropped or VW will not fill the segment but leave a gap between the Tiguan and wagons n hatches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it's been confirmed we're getting a production T-Roc that will be below the Tiguan. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

capclassicv2 said:


> I think it's been confirmed we're getting a production T-Roc that will be below the Tiguan.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's been confirmed we will be getting a version of the T-ROC, whatever that means.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Drove a 2018*

This is my first post on VWvortex. I'm normally a TDIclub guy.

I'm going to keep this short and sweet. The white SE 4-motion that I drove yesterday is the most sluggish vehicle I've driven in years. On the highway, it feels similar to my mother-in-law's Honda Element. Off the line, there is SOME spunk as compared to my common rail TDIs. But once up to speed, acceleration is extremely sluggish. It just doesn't want to change speed regardless of drive mode. Following the test drive, I traveled the same route in my 2015 Golf TDI. There is simply no comparison. My bone stock TDI doesn't hesitate to change speed or pass traffic on the highway. It just gets it done.

I can't emphasize how disappointed I am. I've owned three common rail TDIs and currently posses two. I don't consider these fast cars. IMO, their overall acceleration performance represents the lowest possible bar for a commuter/family vehicle.

We were hoping to replace my wife's 2014 sportwagen with one of these. We haven't handed it in yet. I just don't think we're going to be happy with it. I think we're better off with a Touareg in the same price range. Used, of course.

VW came so close with this vehicle. It does so many things well. The interior is spacious and comfortable. The ergonomics are excellent. Outside of the boring-looking halogens, I have no criticisms whatsoever. Except for that damn motor.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Drove a 2018 - Clarification*

I drove the vehicle in a Philadelphia suburb which is a few hundred feet above sea level. It was 90 degrees outside and very humid. Myself and the salesperson were in the car. Total payload about 450 lbs.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Is anyone else looking to get an SEL-Premium annoyed by the interior on the rear doors? It's best seen on the vw website which now has a 360-degree interior section.

The front doors have the sharp looking stitched leather(leatherette) and plastic trim insert above and the rear doors have nothing. It's almost like they threw on the rear doors from an SE/SEL and called it a day - two different looks F/R. It just really bothers me that it was probably done out of cost-cutting but looks really half-assed. I'd be fine with whatever (no plastic trim on both/none and/or stitched inserts on both/none) as long as the front and rear doors looked like they didn't come from two different cars. Premium to me should look better than that, especially since the ROW has matching F/R door interiors at that trim level. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Also, I would gladly give up a heated steering wheel for the driver to have rear seat climate control capability for my passengers. I would think that would appeal to more people, especially in the hotter parts of the country who don't need the heated steering wheel. I wonder how hard it would be to retrofit the controls into the rear seat console (and IIRC you can also control the rear temp from the infotainment screen, based on a video I saw of a Euro or Asian-spec Tiguan). 

I want to like the SEL Premium more, but these two things annoy me, along with what I'm reading about the engine. Even though I desperately need a car like this, I am having second thoughts.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Is anyone else looking to get an SEL-Premium annoyed by the interior on the rear doors? It's best seen on the vw website which now has a 360-degree interior section.
> 
> The front doors have the sharp looking stitched leather(leatherette) and plastic trim insert above and the rear doors have nothing. It's almost like they threw on the rear doors from an SE/SEL and called it a day - two different looks F/R. It just really bothers me that it was probably done out of cost-cutting but looks really half-assed. I'd be fine with whatever (no plastic trim on both/none and/or stitched inserts on both/none) as long as the front and rear doors looked like they didn't come from two different cars. Premium to me should look better than that, especially since the ROW has matching F/R door interiors at that trim level. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...


Well, the Atlas has 3 zone HVAC. I drove an Atlas SE last weekend, and was overall impressed with the powertrain and how quiet it was. The SE trim wouldn't satisfy me, and I haven't seen an SEL Premium to see if they did the same thing as you noticed on the Tiguan. The Atlas is hard to find in the Seattle area. Looks like it's selling well. If the wife isn't satisfied with the engine in the Tig, we may end up with an Atlas. Don't need the size, though. Depending on how long it takes Chevrolet to release the diesel Equinox or Mazda the diesel CX-5, of course. I really miss my diesel Passat. Just can't have a sedan any longer. Need the higher seating position as we grow old.


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

rev18gti said:


> Is anyone else looking to get an SEL-Premium annoyed by the interior on the rear doors?...
> The front doors have the sharp looking stitched leather(leatherette) and plastic trim insert above and the rear doors have nothing.


It's less ornate, but I'm not worried about that. While I don't see stiching, I do see a contrasting panel above the rear armrest. Will have to feel it in person to know if it's hard or soft.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's hard plastic, just like the current one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

ATC98092 said:


> Well, the Atlas has 3 zone HVAC. I drove an Atlas SE last weekend, and was overall impressed with the powertrain and how quiet it was. The SE trim wouldn't satisfy me, and I haven't seen an SEL Premium to see if they did the same thing as you noticed on the Tiguan. The Atlas is hard to find in the Seattle area. Looks like it's selling well. If the wife isn't satisfied with the engine in the Tig, we may end up with an Atlas. Don't need the size, though. Depending on how long it takes Chevrolet to release the diesel Equinox or Mazda the diesel CX-5, of course. I really miss my diesel Passat. Just can't have a sedan any longer. Need the higher seating position as we grow old.


Thatll change when you get old enough to have problems stepping up into SUVs. I work in the ER, and it always happens that grandma is picked up by family in a lifted truck or giant SUV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> It's hard plastic, just like the current one


Those bastards


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

IraceVW said:


> That'll change when you get old enough to have problems stepping up into SUVs. I work in the ER, and it always happens that grandma is picked up by family in a lifted truck or giant SUV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, cars like my Q5, the Tiguan or Atlas, there's no stepping up. We just slide in without going up or down. I agree about the lifted rigs, though. Some of those look like to need a step ladder to enter! :screwy:


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

*But wait, there's more*

I took another 2018 Tiguan SE 4-motion out for a test drive last night. This time my kids and wife came along for the ride. My wife was behind the wheel.

She admits that the engine is the weakest link. Having said that, she's still smitten over it and would probably buy it. It was an extended test drive, too. We also took out a 2013 Toaureg with 50K miles.

I personally would rather have a Touareg with 20-25K miles. We'll see where this goes. I just don't like a dickless powertrain on the highway.



krebsy75 said:


> This is my first post on VWvortex. I'm normally a TDIclub guy.
> 
> I'm going to keep this short and sweet. The white SE 4-motion that I drove yesterday is the most sluggish vehicle I've driven in years. On the highway, it feels similar to my mother-in-law's Honda Element. Off the line, there is SOME spunk as compared to my common rail TDIs. But once up to speed, acceleration is extremely sluggish. It just doesn't want to change speed regardless of drive mode. Following the test drive, I traveled the same route in my 2015 Golf TDI. There is simply no comparison. My bone stock TDI doesn't hesitate to change speed or pass traffic on the highway. It just gets it done.
> 
> ...


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

krebsy75 said:


> This is my first post on VWvortex. I'm normally a TDIclub guy.
> 
> I'm going to keep this short and sweet. The white SE 4-motion that I drove yesterday is the most sluggish vehicle I've driven in years. On the highway, it feels similar to my mother-in-law's Honda Element. Off the line, there is SOME spunk as compared to my common rail TDIs. But once up to speed, acceleration is extremely sluggish. It just doesn't want to change speed regardless of drive mode. Following the test drive, I traveled the same route in my 2015 Golf TDI. There is simply no comparison. My bone stock TDI doesn't hesitate to change speed or pass traffic on the highway. It just gets it done.
> 
> ...


I have not driven this car yet but thought the same with my 15 passat. Out of the box its pretty meh. 87 octane APR tune and the car is pretty quick. I'm guessing if I ever got this vehicle I would have to tune it to be even close to happy with the acceleration. I'm guessing an APR 87 octane tune will be around 240 HP/280 lbft.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

We wouldn't want to jeopardize the 72K warranty with a tune.



mpower22 said:


> I have not driven this car yet but thought the same with my 15 passat. Out of the box its pretty meh. 87 octane APR tune and the car is pretty quick. I'm guessing if I ever got this vehicle I would have to tune it to be even close to happy with the acceleration. I'm guessing an APR 87 octane tune will be around 240 HP/280 lbft.


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

krebsy75 said:


> We wouldn't want to jeopardize the 72K warranty with a tune.


got it. I lease my cars so can care less about anything post 3 years.....well then another option might a JB4. Maybe they will make an 87 octane option. Just take it out if you have any warrenty issues. Had a stage 1 with my BMW and I removed it in 20 minutes before I took the car to the dealer.......


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

From the dealer test drive reviews here, it seems the problem is the lazy transmission and not so much the engine. The 180hp European Tiguan has a 0-62 time of 7.7 sec. The slightly heavier North American version shouldn't be that much slower. But ours has the 8-speed slushbox and not the DSG.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> From the dealer test drive reviews here, it seems the problem is the lazy transmission and not so much the engine. The 180hp European Tiguan has a 0-62 time of 7.7 sec. The slightly heavier North American version shouldn't be that much slower. But ours has the 8-speed slushbox and not the DSG.


Checking the vw.mx website, I believe they get the same engine but rated at 180hp and 236 lb-ft (vs. 184/221 for us) with a DSG. I would rather have that setup than what we're getting. 

The Mexico Highline Tiguan also gets rear door trim that matches the front doors, unlike here where for the SEL-P the rear doors look like they were taken off of an S model while the front doors actually look "premium".

I was planning to test drive it tomorrow, but now I'm thinking I'll have buyer's remorse next year if VW upgrades the engine or realizes they put the wrong doors on the SEL-P.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I test-drove a SE 4motion with no 3rd row seat last night and I was...not impressed overall. The size of it is perfect to me: lots of rear legroom and the additional cargo space would be much appreciated and well-used. But the engine/transmission combination really killed the overall driving experience. I don't know that it's underpowered, but it certainly is not as responsive as the outgoing engine/transmission combo. I only had it out for about 5-10 miles through some mild traffic and backroads, never over 55mph or on the highway.

Once I disabled the stop/start function (which apparently has to be disabled every time you start the car since it reverts back to On when you turn off the ignition) and put it into Sport mode, things improved a bit. But it always seemed to be in the wrong gear when wanting to accelerate from cruising speed and had to downshift 2-3 gears to actually get going. From a stop if I really stepped on it then it was fine - but nobody (hopefully) drives like this all the time. This seemed closest to the normal D mode on my 2016 Tiguan.

Eco mode almost seemed unsafe to use in stop/go traffic given the slow throttle response and immediate desire to upshift for fuel economy. Pulling away from a stoplight it seemed to be in 2nd or 3rd gear immediately and giving it a bit more gas causes it to awkwardly downshift to 1st/2nd. Just a very herky-jerky driving experience. I would probably only ever use Eco mode for open highway cruising just to try and maximize fuel economy (and hope I never have to pass anyone). 

Normal mode was somewhere in the middle, but more bad than good.


On the inside, seating position and visibility seemed good. Seats are very comfortable/supportive. Most of the interior and materials seemed to be of decent quality, but living with the car day to day I think it would be easy to notice where they skimped to cut costs.

Overall, I think it's a downgrade from the previous Tiguan in terms of driving experience and performance, but benefits from increased size/utility, while maintaining most of the "VW feel". Coming from the previous Tiguan I don't know that I would automatically make this my next car (as I was really hoping to). I think it really does need some more power and different programming of the transmission (since I doubt the DSG will ever make it stateside). Something like 250 for HP and torque I think would be ideal for this size vehicle, especially when you start loading it up with people and cargo. If you liked the previous Tiguan because of the power and driving experience, it's definitely not present on the new one, and you'll have to either wait for VW to make some changes in a year or two or shop elsewhere.

However, compared to other CUVs that it is intended to compete with, I think it fares a bit better. It's definitely more of a mainstream CUV and driving experience where nothing really stood out to me. I'd be hard-pressed to recommend the new Tiguan over a comparably equipped/priced CUV from Honda or Toyota and, if I were choosing today, would likely pick the new Mazda CX-5 over this. The only major win I see for the Tiguan is the 6yr/72k mile warranty and I don't see that being a large part of the marketing so far, but maybe that will change as more advertisements come out in conjunction with a building inventory.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

With the Touareg being axed in North America for the 2018 model year and the thought being that the new Tiguan and Atlas will fill this void (not sure that either are really the same premium SUV that the Touareg is/was) I would think that VW will be fairly quick to act to if either of these new SUVs is not up to par with the competition or is getting significant negative reviews. So, fingers crossed if the engine / transmission is the reason for the lackluster power in the new Tiguan that we will see an update or change sooner than later.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

bakkwudz said:


> I would think that VW will be fairly quick to act to if either of these new SUVs is not up to par with the competition or is getting significant negative reviews. So, fingers crossed if the engine / transmission is the reason for the lackluster power in the new Tiguan that we will see an update or change sooner than later.


But the thing is, they're not getting negative reviews and they both are competitive with the class. The Tiguan is getting dinged for feeling underpowered but the reviews have been fairly positive. Don't expect anything to change until the mid cycle refresh in the engine department. Or unless it really tanks but that means it has to sell worse than Gen 1.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> Is anyone else looking to get an SEL-Premium annoyed by the interior on the rear doors? It's best seen on the vw website which now has a 360-degree interior section.
> 
> The front doors have the sharp looking stitched leather(leatherette) and plastic trim insert above and the rear doors have nothing. It's almost like they threw on the rear doors from an SE/SEL and called it a day - two different looks F/R. It just really bothers me that it was probably done out of cost-cutting but looks really half-assed.


The Atlas sorta has that "issue" too. It has nice front door trim, but nothing on the rears and looks really plain/boring/mismatched :thumbdown:


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> The Atlas sorta has that "issue" too. It has nice front door trim, but nothing on the rears and looks really plain/boring/mismatched :thumbdown:


This applies to many many cars - I make a point of sitting in the back during part of any test drive and it's often very bare back there. Heated rear seats and decent large vents are not common and back seat passengers/kids suffer, especially up here in Canada with extremes of temp in summer and winter. 

I reckon most test drivers don't check/care what the back seat is really like as they don't expect to spend time there so most manufacturers don't spend a lot of money there.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

richyrich999 said:


> This applies to many many cars - I make a point of sitting in the back during part of any test drive and it's often very bare back there. Heated rear seats and decent large vents are not common and back seat passengers/kids suffer, especially up here in Canada with extremes of temp in summer and winter.
> 
> I reckon most test drivers don't check/care what the back seat is really like as they don't expect to spend time there so most manufacturers don't spend a lot of money there.


The point is that the Mexican Tiguan has rear seat climate control and matching door panels. The Tiguans come out of the same plant. It can't be that hard to make the doors match up. It just looks odd, and knowing that it was possible for VW to make it look better but they decided to save a few more $/car & put in cheaper looking material on the "premium" almost-$40k trim is off-putting. My guess is that it's probably a cost-cutting byproduct of dieselgate. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I drove two 2018 Tiguans yesterday, an SE 4Motion and an SEL 4Motion. I was most interested in determining if they were underpowered from my perspective after reading so many reviews saying it needed more power. 
I was pleasantly surprised that the new Tiguan has plenty of power for normal driving both in town and on the highway. When you put your foot down, you get acceleration right away and then about 2 seconds later you get more as the transmission downshifts. Doesn't seem underpowered as long as you aren't expecting it to respond like a GTI or Mini Cooper S. I think VW has found a fairly decent blend of power vs fuel economy on regular gas. People wanting more power should be able to get a tune for the new engine eventually.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> I drove two 2018 Tiguans yesterday, an SE 4Motion and an SEL 4Motion. I was most interested in determining if they were underpowered from my perspective after reading so many reviews saying it needed more power.
> I was pleasantly surprised that the new Tiguan has plenty of power for normal driving both in town and on the highway. When you put your foot down, you get acceleration right away and then about 2 seconds later you get more as the transmission downshifts. Doesn't seem underpowered as long as you aren't expecting it to respond like a GTI or Mini Cooper S. I think VW has found a fairly decent blend of power vs fuel economy on regular gas. People wanting more power should be able to get a tune for the new engine eventually.


Thanks for reporting your test drive impressions!!! It will be interesting to see the 0-60 times once full reviews start coming out. If you look at the chart I posted above from Consumer Reports you'll notice none of the the vehicles in this class are "fast" I'll bet the new Tig fits right in.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

The key point I think needs to be added is that Gen 1 was the GTI of compact crossovers. Gen 2 is the Golf of compact crossovers. Still a very refined place to be but looking for more of the casual buyer looking at alternatives then the mainstream. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> The point is that the Mexican Tiguan has rear seat climate control and matching door panels. The Tiguans come out of the same plant. It can't be that hard to make the doors match up. It just looks odd, and knowing that it was possible for VW to make it look better but they decided to save a few more $/car & put in cheaper looking material on the "premium" almost-$40k trim is off-putting. My guess is that it's probably a cost-cutting byproduct of dieselgate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


while i agree it really sucks the doors dont match and its a terrible place to make an obvious cost cutting effort, keep in mind this very forum was full of complaining when pricing was announced, like people were expecting a loaded SEL P for like $30k. 

I think it sucks that my top of the line Tiguan lacks the aluminum door panel trim with ambient lighting strips inside that the '14-'15 R-line had, but VW had to cut costs somewhere to bring the price down a couple grand in 2016 because nobody was paying $40k for the R-line at that time. Sucks but what can you do?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

capclassicv2 said:


> The key point I think needs to be added is that Gen 1 was the GTI of compact crossovers. Gen 2 is the Golf of compact crossovers. Still a very refined place to be but looking for more of the casual buyer looking at alternatives then the mainstream.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I totally agree!!! My wife drives a 2012 Golf with the old non turbo engine and I'm surprised every time I'm driving or riding in the car at how solid it is--feels like a much larger car. Doesn't handle like my Passat with the V6 and sport suspension, but a very pleasant car to drive. A big step up from the mainstream compacts.

If the new Tig handles that well and accelerates that well I'll be happy. Hope to test drive on Monday.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> while i agree it really sucks the doors dont match and its a terrible place to make an obvious cost cutting effort, keep in mind this very forum was full of complaining when pricing was announced, like people were expecting a loaded SEL P for like $30k.
> 
> I think it sucks that my top of the line Tiguan lacks the aluminum door panel trim with ambient lighting strips inside that the '14-'15 R-line had, but VW had to cut costs somewhere to bring the price down a couple grand in 2016 because nobody was paying $40k for the R-line at that time. Sucks but what can you do?


Precisely - it's big and it's cheap - #1 and #2 checked off most buyers' lists in this segment. VW is here to sell cars in high-volume with strength in the features 95% of buyers care about and saving money on the rest. It also fits within the VW german-car group brand strategy - if you want a fancier cabin and more image, buy an Audi Q; if you want even fancier and more show-off than that, buy a Porsche.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Literally at the dealership now after a test drive in an SE with no sunroof, therefore it's on the lighter side. There is a noticeable delay after pressing the gas. Once it gets going, it's not too bad. Not quick, but not too slow. I drove mostly on city streets and a minute on the highway. I had to merge over a few lanes on the highway and the delayed response did cause concern. Hopefully VW can "fix" this issue with a software update or something (TSB). The engine seems OK to me, just nothing happens for 0.5-1 second after pressing the gas, especially from a stop (normally and more aggressively). I had the start/stop turned off too. For 80-90% of normal driving it's fine, but for the times you need that response it's not there and so is your confidence in the car.

I really wanted the throttle response to be a non-issue, but it is - enough for me to be concerned that my wife may not like it when she test drives it and she's not one to really care about performance.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I too made it to a dealer today to test one. This was an SE 4Motion without the 3rd row. While I didn't drive it for a prolonged period, overall it doesn't seem too much less powerful compared to my Q5. The Audi has noticeable turbo lag in my opinion, and the Tiguan felt a little that way as well. Made a very short jaunt on the freeway, and merging was no issue. However, the route I took was overall pretty much flat, so I would want to spend a little longer driving one where there are some hills. 

Since this was an SE, and I would get an SEL Premium, I didn't pay too much attention to the seats. They did feel OK, but right now I'm used to my Q5 seats, and I remember that it took over a month before I was "comfortable" with them. The touchscreen on the radio may be a tad too sensitive. I turned the volume button and my little finger accidentally changed the station via the preset buttons. Since I expect I'd use the steering wheel control more than the dash knob, I'm not overly concerned about it. Plus I would most likely be using either Car Play or streaming media from my phone, so those radio preset buttons wouldn't be there.

Trunk space is impressive, even with the center seats all the way back. Vastly improved over both the outgoing Tiguan and better than a Jetta or even a Passat. Rear seat room looked very good, even with the driver seat in position for me (6' tall). Since this one did not have a 3rd row, I can't address how that would change, but from the looks of it a 3rd row would leave almost no truck space.

Overall, this Tiguan is almost exactly what I would like. The only two items I would still wish for is a HUD and ventilated seats. Since the HUD is available elsewhere, perhaps it can be retrofitted. Since the Atlas has ventilated seats, it's too bad they didn't carry over to the Tiguan.

I would have an SEL Premium in my garage today if it had a TDI. Even a hybrid based on the Jetta Hybrid powertrain would be a nice option. This 2.0T is OK, but it does feel a touch lacking. Not that it would be a deal breaker for me, but just a touch more oomph would be nice.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

ATC98092 said:


> I too made it to a dealer today to test one. This was an SE 4Motion without the 3rd row. While I didn't drive it for a prolonged period, overall it doesn't seem too much less powerful compared to my Q5. The Audi has noticeable turbo lag in my opinion, and the Tiguan felt a little that way as well. Made a very short jaunt on the freeway, and merging was no issue. However, the route I took was overall pretty much flat, so I would want to spend a little longer driving one where there are some hills.
> 
> Since this was an SE, and I would get an SEL Premium, I didn't pay too much attention to the seats. They did feel OK, but right now I'm used to my Q5 seats, and I remember that it took over a month before I was "comfortable" with them. The touchscreen on the radio may be a tad too sensitive. I turned the volume button and my little finger accidentally changed the station via the preset buttons. Since I expect I'd use the steering wheel control more than the dash knob, I'm not overly concerned about it. Plus I would most likely be using either Car Play or streaming media from my phone, so those radio preset buttons wouldn't be there.
> 
> ...


The Tiguan L shown on the VW Shanghai website has ventilated seats so that may be possible too if you have the time and $ to spend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peddler68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I took the SEL out for a test drive this afternoon. Overall a very nice car. Cargo space was good and I liked how the back seats locked down when folded over. The rear seat release from the back did not work, though, and we had to use the pull handles next to the seats. Is there a lockout function on the handles? Unfortunately, I was not able to put my bike in the back standing up. This is something I was hoping to do in a new vehicle to save space. I didn't have any trouble with the amount of power it had. I'm not expecting a racer. I'm coming from a Mazda 3 so it was quick in my opinion. But, the initial acceleration delay that everyone is discussing is real, and irritating. I don't think this is a turbo lag issue since it happens even at low acceleration startups. So I'm not sure what to do. Maybe I'll give the CRV another look.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

peddler68 said:


> I took the SEL out for a test drive this afternoon. Overall a very nice car. Cargo space was good and I liked how the back seats locked down when folded over. The rear seat release from the back did not work, though, and we had to use the pull handles next to the seats. Is there a lockout function on the handles? Unfortunately, I was not able to put my bike in the back standing up. This is something I was hoping to do in a new vehicle to save space. I didn't have any trouble with the amount of power it had. I'm not expecting a racer. I'm coming from a Mazda 3 so it was quick in my opinion. But, the initial acceleration delay that everyone is discussing is real, and irritating. I don't think this is a turbo lag issue since it happens even at low acceleration startups. So I'm not sure what to do. Maybe I'll give the CRV another look.


Did you lower the cargo floor when trying to fit your bike? It goes down another 4" or so.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

I can't believe some people are finding the Tig's acceleration acceptable. It must be the rolling countryside where I live. I guess if the topography is dead flat, the Tig gets the job done. 

For those who don't know, I'm comparing the Tigs acceleration with common rail TDIs. One of which is a 2015. I've actually had four of these cars. I forgot about the 2012 I owned. TDIs are not fast cars!


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

capclassicv2 said:


> The key point I think needs to be added is that Gen 1 was the GTI of compact crossovers. Gen 2 is the Golf of compact crossovers. Still a very refined place to be but looking for more of the casual buyer looking at alternatives then the mainstream.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I disagree. MK7 Golfs MOVE. I had one as a rental. Much quicker than my common rail TDIs.


----------



## peddler68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> Did you lower the cargo floor when trying to fit your bike? It goes down another 4" or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No I didn't I didn't know it could do that and the salesman didn't mention it. Do you have to remove the floor cover or does the cover just drop lower?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

peddler68 said:


> No I didn't I didn't know it could do that and the salesman didn't mention it. Do you have to remove the floor cover or does the cover just drop lower?


The floor panel comes out and can be inserted into a dropped setting so it's just barely above the spare. Doing so forms a step up to the folded rear seats.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

krebsy75 said:


> I can't believe some people are finding the Tig's acceleration acceptable. It must be the rolling countryside where I live. I guess if the topography is dead flat, the Tig gets the job done.
> 
> For those who don't know, I'm comparing the Tigs acceleration with common rail TDIs. One of which is a 2015. I've actually had four of these cars. I forgot about the 2012 I owned. TDIs are not fast cars!


My 2014 Passat TDI was in my opinion a fairly quick car. That diesel torque would make it move out fast. Yes, it ran out of steam at higher revs, but just upshift to get back in the meat of the torque curve. Does the new Tig compare to that? Not at all. But neither does my Q5. As I said, I need to drive it more than the brief, flat route that I drove. But From that drive I feel I could live with it.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

krebsy75 said:


> I disagree. MK7 Golfs MOVE. I had one as a rental. Much quicker than my common rail TDIs.


I wasn't simply comparing it to just engine options. Because a Golf is not as heavy as Gen 2 Tig, that would be an apples to oranges comparison. I was comparing more so VW's mission for the two Tiguan generations and how Gen 2 isn't necessarily meant to be as quick and nibble as a GTI. It's more so useful, utilitarian and simple, like a Golf, if that makes sense. Sure a Golf isn't underpowered with the 1.8T, but the new Tiguan plays in a different class of vehicle, for a driver that rarely mashes the gas. 

It's disappointing for enthusiasts of the first Tiguan but enthusiasts don't make sales numbers. And it seems to be varying opinions even in this thread about the power. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

capclassicv2 said:


> I wasn't simply comparing it to just engine options. Because a Golf is not as heavy as Gen 2 Tig, that would be an apples to oranges comparison. I was comparing more so VW's mission for the two Tiguan generations and how Gen 2 isn't necessarily meant to be as quick and nibble as a GTI. It's more so useful, utilitarian and simple, like a Golf, if that makes sense. Sure a Golf isn't underpowered with the 1.8T, but the new Tiguan plays in a different class of vehicle, for a driver that rarely mashes the gas.
> 
> It's disappointing for enthusiasts of the first Tiguan but enthusiasts don't make sales numbers. And it seems to be varying opinions even in this thread about the power.
> 
> ...


For me, coming from a GTI, it's not about the power. What we get with the second generation Tiguan is acceptable to me. It's the throttle response that is concerning. It doesn't "feel" right when you have to wait for something to happen. It's not turbo lag. I don't expect a hair trigger response either. I'm not sure if it's the amount of travel before the gas pedal does anything or software. Other than that, I think it's a very good car.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> For me, coming from a GTI, it's not about the power. What we get with the second generation Tiguan is acceptable to me. It's the throttle response that is concerning. It doesn't "feel" right when you have to wait for something to happen. It's not turbo lag. I don't expect a hair trigger response either. I'm not sure if it's the amount of travel before the gas pedal does anything or software. Other than that, I think it's a very good car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


See, your feelings on it makes me wonder if it's something they'll put out a software update. Everything is basically programming these days. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't understand why VW is being so inconsistent with driver assistance features across their range:

Alltrack - park distance (park pilot) and self-parking (park assist) available. 

Tiguan - park pilot only

Atlas - park pilot and park assist are available. 

Why exclude self-park a Tiguan?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

Did anyone talk lease numbers?

Also why is there no specific forum for this car


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Hajduk said:


> The new Tiguans are at the dealers on there is still no MK2 forum.





Spax MC said:


> Also why is there no specific forum for this car


Take action. Everyone please reply to this thread in the Suggestion Box forum and keep bumping this request for an MQB Tiguan Forum up to the mods.


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

I wonder if the power lag we are feeling on acceleration is because of the variable valve geometry employed in the new E888 Gen 3B engine? See the VW explanation of how this engine works here: http://media.vw.com/release/1389/


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Hajduk said:


> From the dealer test drive reviews here, it seems the problem is the lazy transmission and not so much the engine. The 180hp European Tiguan has a 0-62 time of 7.7 sec. The slightly heavier North American version shouldn't be that much slower. But ours has the 8-speed slushbox and not the DSG.


I test drive an SE on Friday and this is exactly what I felt. The transmission just cannot make up its mind. We plan on replacing the wife's 2011 JSW TDI with the new Tiguan and was hoping that the 44 hp increase compared to our JSW would make the Tiguan feel more powerful, but after the test drive it felt worse. If you put your foot down and the transmission has "eventually" selected a gear, there seems to be a decent amount of power, but the "eventually" feels like an eternity.

Wife is out of the country for the summer and we don't plan on buying until next spring/summer. So, we'll test drive it again and also see what the real world reviews are like before we pick one up.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Is there a gear selector?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

richyrich999 said:


> This applies to many many cars - I make a point of sitting in the back during part of any test drive and it's often very bare back there. Heated rear seats and decent large vents are not common and back seat passengers/kids suffer, especially up here in Canada with extremes of temp in summer and winter.
> 
> I reckon most test drivers don't check/care what the back seat is really like as they don't expect to spend time there so most manufacturers don't spend a lot of money there.





rev18gti said:


> The point is that the Mexican Tiguan has rear seat climate control and matching door panels. The Tiguans come out of the same plant. It can't be that hard to make the doors match up. It just looks odd, and knowing that it was possible for VW to make it look better but they decided to save a few more $/car & put in cheaper looking material on the "premium" almost-$40k trim is off-putting. My guess is that it's probably a cost-cutting byproduct of dieselgate.


While it's not "important"...the rear door trim...it's just not typical of VW though

The Passat, GTI, Jetta, CC, prior Tiguan, etc. all had matching inserts on the doors (front & rear)....so that's why it's odd now


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> I think it sucks that my top of the line Tiguan lacks the aluminum *door panel trim with ambient lighting strips* inside that the '14-'15 R-line had


That was never available on the Tiguan (in North America)


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> While it's not "important"...the rear door trim...it's just not typical of VW though
> 
> The Passat, GTI, Jetta, CC, prior Tiguan, etc. all had matching inserts on the doors (front & rear)....so that's why it's odd now


Door insert? What's that? My 16 SE doesn't have that front and rear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> Door insert? What's that? My 16 SE doesn't have that front and rear
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


But your SE probably isn't almost $40k.

How does the Mexican Tiguan Highline get the proper door treatment and we get the mismatched look at that price point?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> That was never available on the Tiguan (in North America)


It was. Here's a car at my local dealer for sale:

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...rchRadius=0&makeCode1=VOLKS&modelCode1=TIGUAN

Recall that the R-line was the top of the line, $40k car in 2014/2015, and these ambient lighting strips were one of the things cut when the SEL became to the top trim again in 2016 to accommodate the $2k-$3k price drop.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I just checked one out last night as WestBroad Volkswagen, it was a white, SE with 4 motion. It still had all the plastic on it, but it looks pretty sharp! The roofline does seem to be quite a bit lower than the last model... I'm hoping to check it out and I have my fingers crossed that its a good fit for my family. 
Does anyone know what these things are rated for as far as towing? I'm pretty sure it would be pretty weak trying to tow something bigger than a jetski, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

The tow rating is 1500 lbs


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Hajduk said:


> The tow rating is 1500 lbs


dang that's low.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

My personal opinion about the appearance and styling is I really like it. In person it seems to be just the size I want. By the tape measure it's only 3 inches longer than my Q5, but seems so much larger inside, especially the rear storage area. I have no need for the 3rd row, so the rear storage is great.

Some have talked about the proportions being off, but to my eye they are fine. I always thought my 11 Tiguan was a little chopped off at the rear. 

Now I just need to spend a little quality time with the engine on various roads and terrain. See if the reduced HP is all that noticeable and affects my decision.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rev18gti said:


> But your SE probably isn't almost $40k.
> 
> How does the Mexican Tiguan Highline get the proper door treatment and we get the mismatched look at that price point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


$35k, which is close enough

The less expensive r-line in 2016 got the fake aluminum trim

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

*2018 Lease*

Just working the number on a 18 Tiguan SLE Premium, Option's: Roof Cross Bars, Cargo Net, Roadside Bag and First Aid Kit. Sticker is just over $39K with destination.
Trade in a 2011 Tiguan, Getting $6K back in cash, Mo. Lease Payments are $389.00 per month for 36 mo's includeing a 7% sales tax. Based on 62% Residual and 5.5% top tier Int rate . No Money from VW but dealer discounted $1,700 off sticker to get down to that.

What do you think?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Had a chance to test drive a SE Tig today--about 30 miles round trip equally spread between highway and local stop and so traffic. Keep in mind my frame of reference is driving a Passat Wagon with the V6 that has tons of torque and is smooth as silk.

As others have said the Tig has allot of space and while a matter of taste IMO looks fantastic--a classic look that won't go out of style in a year.

I noticed the "hesitation" immediately as I pulled out of the dealership, but the more I drove I don't think it's a hesitation or turbo lag at all--really seems to me it's just that the transmission shifts out of 1st almost immediately and it's not something at least I'm not used to feeling. A switch to Sport mode verifies this IMO as the feeling of hesitation disappeared completely. Had no problem getting up to highway speeds for a smooth merge, and 50-70 seemed about only a second longer than with the Passat (nothing scientific -- just counting in my head) using normal mode. Overall I'm satisfied, but concerned that driving in sport mode all the time could severely impact mpg. I would hope/think that a reprogram of the transmission would alleviate the feeling of a hesitation. (Note-no salesman in the car)

Immediately after returning the car I went to the Mazda dealer and test drove a CX 5 Grand Touring. Now I wish I had test drove the Tig SEL Premium because the CX 5 was really impressive -- the interior was very high class and comfortable with allot of attention to detail, but not quite as much leg room in the rear seats (but not cramped) and not as much room in the trunk. Power seemed to be just fine and the suspension seemed more stable than the Tig without any harshness. Steering feel was better than the Tig in the corners--very directional and a little heavier than the Tig. And the 2017 CX 5 is unbelievably quiet compared to the 2016. (Note-salesman with me so couldn't be a free as with the Tig). Acceleration was smooth and quick and downshifts were also very smooth.

Now I'll have to wait for an SEL Premium to test drive.

BTW--contacted APR today and they report it's too early to tell when or if they will have a tune for the new Tig.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> Door insert? What's that? My 16 SE doesn't have that front and rear


Okay, I mean my Tiguan R-line had the silver door inserts front & rear....forgot they all didn't have them (been 3+ years)

It really dressed up the door though


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> It was. Here's a car at my local dealer for sale:
> 
> https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...rchRadius=0&makeCode1=VOLKS&modelCode1=TIGUAN
> 
> Recall that the R-line was the top of the line, $40k car in 2014/2015, and these ambient lighting strips were one of the things cut when the SEL became to the top trim again in 2016 to accommodate the $2k-$3k price drop.


Right...but those lit up?
(my '16 R-line had those same strips)

I've never heard anyone ever mention that or seen the "ambient lighting" listed for the Tiguan though. _(other than the overhead console red lighting)_


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Right...but those lit up?
> (my '16 R-line had those same strips)
> 
> I've never heard anyone ever mention that or seen the "ambient lighting" listed for the Tiguan though. _(other than the overhead console red lighting)_


I believe they did, but someone else with a 2014-2015 R-line can confirm or deny, VW's site always listed ambient lighting for the R-line in 2014-2015 and they don't usually list ambient lighting when the only lighting are those two red dots in the overhead console (for example I have that in my new SEL but VW's site doesn't list ambient lighting as a feature). Remember there was a big difference both in price and feature content between a 2014-2015 R-line and a 2016 R-line.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> snobrdrdan said:
> 
> 
> > Right...but those lit up?
> ...


Our 2017 has "interior lighting package" listed in the specs. I haven't driven it much at night, but I've noticed the overhead lights, footwell lights, and the lighting behind the door release pulls. Is there somewhere else that could be lighting up that I'm missing?


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Hajduk said:


> The tow rating is 1500 lbs


Uhhhh???

Car went from a real contender to out of the running altogether. That sucks. 

Back to getting a Touareg.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Also, do my eyes deceive me or do all of these Tiguans come standard with fake exhaust tips?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

mushroom_curry said:


> Uhhhh???


1500 lbs is typical for the class it's in. Why do people have unrealistic expectations for the Tiguan?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> 1500 lbs is typical for the class it's in. Why do people have unrealistic expectations for the Tiguan?


Probably not that unrealistic considering overseas, the SWB is rated at close to 5,000lbs, depending on the engine/transmission combo (including DSG). From a UK brochure on the SWB Tiguan: "The Tiguan effortlessly tows a trailer or caravan and, depending on your choice of engine, can tow up to a maximum weight of 2.5 tons"

https://www.tiguanforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=521

There's not much info on the Allspace, but I'm guessing it'll be rated around the SWB capacity as well.

Santa Fe Sport has a 3500# rating, and the CX-5 is 2000#, RAV4/CRV are 1500#, Outlander GT (w/ AT) is 3500# and 1500# for the CVT Outlanders. An Outback 3.6R has a 3000# rating; Equinox (2017) is 3500#. Ford Escape is 3500# too.

So I would say the Tiguan, CRV and RAV4 are all rated below the average.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

mushroom_curry said:


> Also, do my eyes deceive me or do all of these Tiguans come standard with fake exhaust tips?


Yes. Fake just like the Atlas.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

mushroom_curry said:


> Uhhhh???
> 
> Car went from a real contender to out of the running altogether. That sucks.
> 
> Back to getting a Touareg.



The Touareg has a tow rating of 7716 pounds. The Tiguan (and vehicles in its class) was never intended to compete with the the tow rating of a Touareg or similar models in its class.


And if you are serious about getting a Touareg. Get it quick because they no longer will be imported to North America.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I test drove an SEL today in the city and I thought the acceleration was just fine. It wasn't as fast as my 2012 G37, but it felt better than my wife's 2014 Jetta S. The auto stop/start was also far less annoying than in other cars that I've driven that had the feature. Overall I think it's a good car, but the Residual and Money Factor are far too clownish to consider leasing it at this point.


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

NewJettaLease said:


> I test drove an SEL today in the city and I thought the acceleration was just fine. It wasn't as fast as my 2012 G37, but it felt better than my wife's 2014 Jetta S. The auto stop/start was also far less annoying than in other cars that I've driven that had the feature. Overall I think it's a good car, but the Residual and Money Factor are far too clownish to consider leasing it at this point.


What was the residual and money factor for the SEL? My 2015 Tiguan lease is up at the start of October.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

exsaabguy said:


> What was the residual and money factor for the SEL? My 2015 Tiguan lease is up at the start of October.


The July numbers for the SEL Premium are 59% residual and 0.0019 money factor for 10k/36 months.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

NewJettaLease said:


> I test drove an SEL today in the city and I thought the acceleration was just fine. It wasn't as fast as my 2012 G37, but it felt better than my wife's 2014 Jetta S. The auto stop/start was also far less annoying than in other cars that I've driven that had the feature. Overall I think it's a good car, but the Residual and Money Factor are far too clownish to consider leasing it at this point.


Did you notice any "hesitation" when accelerating from a dead stop??


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

NewJettaLease said:


> The July numbers for the SEL Premium are 59% residual and 0.0019 money factor for 10k/36 months.


Factor is slightly high but residual is really good, why "clownish"?


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

pwaug said:


> Did you notice any "hesitation" when accelerating from a dead stop??


I wasn't trying to race off the line, but with a normal acceleration from being at a red light, I didn't notice anything abnormal. 



Alelanza said:


> Factor is slightly high but residual is really good, why "clownish"?


Money Factor is equivalent to 4.56% APR, which is awful on a brand new car. You can refinance a new car with a third party for less than 1.5%, I would expect a better rate from the 1st party. 

The residual is also lower than I would expect from the first year of a new body style. Just as a comparison, the 2017 Forester Touring XT has a residual of 61% right now, and they are getting a completely new gen refresh for MY19, shipping in less than 12 months.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

NewJettaLease said:


> The residual is also lower than I would expect from the first year of a new body style.


Residual seems to be inline with past years of Tiguan. Look at Edmunds boards for 2013 and earlier Tiguan and 2017 Tiguan. Residuals for 2017 hoevered around 59-56%. Residuals in 2010 were in low 50%.

We test drove SEL in Seattle earlier this week. Did a mix of city streets and a few miles on a highway. Power seemed adequate and on par with an Alltrack we drove this weekend. The car has enough pep off the line, didn't notice any hesitation. On the highway don't expect much trying to accelerate 50-70. It's pretty slow to respond, so plan your overtakes and downshift manually. Overall it seems comparable to our 2013 Sportwagen TDI. TDI has more peak torque, but it falls off rather quickly whereas Tiguan stays near peak from 1600 to 4000 RPM.

Inside is definitely an upgrade over Sportwagen or Alltrack. 2nd row has a TON of legroom when pushed all the way back (I'm 5'11"). If you push it all the way forward, I can still fit about as comfortably as in Golf. The rear bench is split 60/40 and slides independently. I think this is really cool for 3rd row setup. We have one child, so his car seat would be on one half of rear bench slid all the way forward, while the other half is slid all the way back for adult passengers. This way 3rd row leg room is maximized behind the kid.

The Tiguan we drove didn't have a 3rd row, but we the dealer showed us 3rd row in Atlas. The seats are thinner than 2nd row and more stiff. Atlas has a very strange headrest arrangement that starts midway up the seat, so it gets in the way between shoulders. Tiguan appears to have the same thing in the photos. 3rd row is extremely easy to fold and unfold using straps in the cargo area.

Up front things are very roomy. Steering wheel had too many controls for my liking (audio, MFD, 5 buttons for adaptive cruise, voice command). That said, everything is at your finger tips. 8" display is nice. Blind spot indicators are too subtle. It's a small orange icon on a large mirror. We drove on a sunny day and they indicator didn't stand out when you look at the mirror and have car in your blind spot.

We're on the fence whether to lease the Tiguan hoping in 3 years they'll have better assist features on lower trims or whether to buy it now. Ideally I want adaptive cruise control and park assist without being forced to get factory nav. Hopefully APR comes out with tune for this engine.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Tom-D said:


> Just working the number on a 18 Tiguan SLE Premium, Option's: Roof Cross Bars, Cargo Net, Roadside Bag and First Aid Kit. Sticker is just over $39K with destination.
> Trade in a 2011 Tiguan, Getting $6K back in cash, Mo. Lease Payments are $389.00 per month for 36 mo's includeing a 7% sales tax. Based on 62% Residual and 5.5% top tier Int rate . No Money from VW but dealer discounted $1,700 off sticker to get down to that.
> 
> What do you think?


Whats the total trade value? You're getting back $6k but how much is being applied to the lease?


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

shawshank redemption said:


> Whats the total trade value? You're getting back $6k but how much is being applied to the lease?


Reverse engineering the numbers, it means that the sale price of the car would have to be about $32,000. This equals to about $5300 from the trade-in being applied as a cap reduction and $6000 cash back. 

Looking on KBB, if we assume their 2011 Tiguan had only 10k miles per year, had the top trim, and is in excellent condition, it would have a trade-in value of about $10.5k. So the numbers check out, sounds like $5300 is getting applied to the cap-cost and $6k cash back. 

(On the other hand, if it was the base model of the 2011 with 12k miles per year, and in good condition, the trade-in value is only about $6k).


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

NewJettaLease said:


> I wasn't trying to race off the line, but with a normal acceleration from being at a red light, I didn't notice anything abnormal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah interest seemed a bit high. I've seen Subarus hold their value better than most, do these are interesting data points. Is there a place one can find residual values for any car, or is this from your calling different dealers?
Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Alelanza said:


> Yeah interest seemed a bit high. I've seen Subarus hold their value better than most, do these are interesting data points. Is there a place one can find residual values for any car, or is this from your calling different dealers?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The Edmunds Forums are a good source, they have a thread for almost every car make/model. Keep in mind that every car manufacturer changes the Residual and MF every single month. They also keep the following month's under tight wraps until the 1st of the month. I'm guessing (and hoping) that VW has these unfavorable numbers for the first few months of the car's release to charge a premium to the enthusiasts that have been waiting for its release. A lot of it will depend on the demand and production supply after the early adopters buy the initial batches. 

The dealership I went to didn't think that there would be many discounts or promotion until at least January.


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

NewJettaLease said:


> The Edmunds Forums are a good source, they have a thread for almost every car make/model. Keep in mind that every car manufacturer changes the Residual and MF every single month. They also keep the following month's under tight wraps until the 1st of the month. I'm guessing (and hoping) that VW has these unfavorable numbers for the first few months of the car's release to charge a premium to the enthusiasts that have been waiting for its release. A lot of it will depend on the demand and production supply after the early adopters buy the initial batches.
> 
> The dealership I went to didn't think that there would be many discounts or promotion until at least January.


Thanks. I'm trying to better understand leasing and you are a great source. How are things like dealer fees, reg, title factored into calculations? 
Can they be seen as additions to the cap cost? 
And how about tax, since one isn't buying technically, is a percentage of total tax rolled into cap cost of sorts?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Alelanza said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to better understand leasing and you are a great source. How are things like dealer fees, reg, title factored into calculations?
> Can they be seen as additions to the cap cost?
> And how about tax, since one isn't buying technically, is a percentage of total tax rolled into cap cost of sorts?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I would recommend LeaseHackr as a good site to learn more about leasing. Their forums also have a lot of people sharing deals and posting their quotes to get feedback. https://leasehackr.com/blog/2016/4/17/how-to-calculate-lease-payments-by-hand


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

NewJettaLease said:


> I would recommend LeaseHackr as a good site to learn more about leasing. Their forums also have a lot of people sharing deals and posting their quotes to get feedback. https://leasehackr.com/blog/2016/4/17/how-to-calculate-lease-payments-by-hand


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

*2018 Tiguan Lease*

2011 Tiguan trade is an SE with Nave and Roof, $11,000 quoted fro trade with $5K down got the payments to $389.00 include 7% sales tax or $364.00 per month without tax. I know it is all a play with the numbers but the SEL Premium is a nice upgrade. Color is white Silver with Black Leather and forgot to mention 4 Motion without third row seat.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

In case anyone was wondering, my $15 pedal set from AliExpress came in today about 2 weeks after ordering them. Since the photos on AliExpress were either blurry or purposely masking the part numbers and country of origin, I was pleasantly surprised to see that the dead pedal was made in Italy while the gas and brake pedals had Germany stamped on them. This is the set that goes for $178 on VW's accessories website (for just the gas and brake pedals alone). I thing ECS Tuning also carries them for slightly less than VW.

The part no. and country stampings on the back side of the pedals are the same as those found on German and UK ebay sites selling these, but for more $. I believe this is the pedal set that would come with the R-line 2018 Tiguan available later this year.

Now, I just have to buy the Tiguan.


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tom, why are you going from financing to leasing a vehicle? you're going from having equity on a vehicle to putting 5k down on a lease that won't give you any equity when the lease is up. Am I missing something here?


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

nicolasl46 said:


> Tom, why are you going from financing to leasing a vehicle? you're going from having equity on a vehicle to putting 5k down on a lease that won't give you any equity when the lease is up. Am I missing something here?


You still build equity in a lease, the only difference is that you get to decide at the end of 3 years whether or not you want to keep the car. 

For example, suppose a car costs $50k and you lease it for 3 years, paying VW a total of $20k over the 3 years. After the 3 years, you have the option to buy the car (or finance it) for the remaining $30k. 

Now there are some fees involved and generally you can get a slightly better deal if you decide to buy on Day 1 instead after 3 years, but overall, I prefer the flexibility of the lease.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> Had a chance to test drive a SE Tig today--about 30 miles round trip equally spread between highway and local stop and so traffic. Keep in mind my frame of reference is driving a Passat Wagon with the V6 that has tons of torque and is smooth as silk.
> 
> As others have said the Tig has allot of space and while a matter of taste IMO looks fantastic--a classic look that won't go out of style in a year.
> 
> ...


Yeah the new CX5 is pretty nice.

Soft touch even on the back seat. I don't like the tiny screen though. They pretty much have it right except for the tiny screen.

The engine is also less powerful than the current tig, but despite that it seems more 'powerful' because it's just a more sensitive mapped gas peddle. So it just goes with a light foot. One thing I didn't like was the handrest location. Unlike the current tig that had an adjustable height and extension handrest, this one is fixed like many other cars. Which means I can't rest my elbow on the handrest during extended driving, leaving me to rest it on the body instead and it won't be as comfy for long drives like the current tig.


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

*2018 Tiguan Lease*

All jut a play with numbers, I calculated every which way and they all come out around the same. If I purchase outright and apply the $11K trade I would have a balance of around $26,200 Plus I would have to come up with the sales tax on the difference which would be around $1,800 so my loan would now be $28K. Based on 2.9 Int rate payments would be around $500.00 per month.

If I keep it three years like the lease I would still owe around $12k on the loan and against a future value of around $22,000 I would net maybe $8K then vs getting $6K now. If all those numbers work out. This is not including any normal wear items that I could need to replace like tires,

The car is for the wife so I am not even factoring in " I want a new car every three years" LOL,

At this point I would just like to get a new one every three years and be done, or if it turns out to be a really good car I could always purchase it and reapply the $6K I am getting back.


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

NewJettaLease said:


> You still build equity in a lease, the only difference is that you get to decide at the end of 3 years whether or not you want to keep the car.
> 
> For example, suppose a car costs $50k and you lease it for 3 years, paying VW a total of $20k over the 3 years. After the 3 years, you have the option to buy the car (or finance it) for the remaining $30k.
> 
> Now there are some fees involved and generally you can get a slightly better deal if you decide to buy on Day 1 instead after 3 years, but overall, I prefer the flexibility of the lease.


OK, but if you decide to keep the car after the 3 years, wouldn't the remaining ,30k for example, be subject to used car interest rate.


----------



## karyatissa (Dec 12, 2011)

*Tigi vs competitors*

All of the journalist reviews and some of the ones in this forum had me dreading my initial test drive today. I only got to take it around a slow block but I was happier than I thought I would be. I would have been very disappointed if the reviews had not forewarned. But...my take on it is that they are chasing after the horrible CRV, RAV-4 competitors. So Tigi's VW proverbial nads were sacrificed to the mass appeal gods. VW driving quality lost out to more space and gadgets. 

That said, it is a better drive than most of the Japanese competitors in the small SUV space. There's something that prevents me from loving the Mazda CX-5 and since my sister is about to go into arbitration for a 2017 Mazda 6 I'm not going to chance it. No the Tigi is not a VW thru and thru but there's plenty there to make it solid and a better option with the warrantee. 

If they'd make a zippier manual Tiguan 2 row I wouldn't even question it. Now to debate a bike hitch on a more amazing GTI ride or a Tiguan that may keep my bike happy by folding down the middle portion of the 2nd row while being able to comfortably fit gear and perhaps others.

If anyone has checked on whether a bike hitch or anything similar impedes the backup camera and results in annoying warnings please let me know.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

I think some are forgetting that for most consumers in the segment, engine power isn't the top priority, or the second or third priority.

I have read several reviews and not all have said it's terrible. Some that I have read say that it's simply not going to take off like its VW peers or some vehicles and that's really not that unusual for that segment.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

karyatissa said:


> my take on it is that they are chasing after the horrible CRV, RAV-4 competitors.


Are there any better competitors in the segment?


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

bateau said:


> Are there any better competitors in the segment?


Depends on the metric. They all do the same things, but have different strengths. If you want power then you have the up level engines in the Escape and Cherokee. You want something upscale or driving focused you have the CX-5. Practicality is the CR-V all day and night. Fuel economy would be the hybrid Rav4. There are options out there. But "better" is too general because they all emulate one another. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

capclassicv2 said:


> Depends on the metric.


Need occasionally to move 4 adults and a toddler, so need occasional 3rd row. Mostly moving 2 adults and said toddler. Cargo space on par or not much less than Sportwagen. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bateau said:


> Need occasionally to move 4 adults and a toddler, so need occasional 3rd row. Mostly moving 2 adults and said toddler. Cargo space on par or not much less than Sportwagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cargo space on the Tig is definitely more than the Sportwagen--even with the rear seats slid all the way back. And if you need more cargo space you can move the rear seats forward 3-4 inches (they actually slide 7") and still have plenty of knee room in the rear seats.

Another thing I discovered about the new Tig--the seat height is a little lower than most SUVs/CUVs--still about 3-4" higher than a sedan, but at chair height so it makes entry and exit very comfortable.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

I know a lot of reviews have been posted and I apologize if this one has, but here's one that addresses the engine and handling that has been discussed. 



> There's plenty of power from the turbocharged engine, though the 8-speed transmission sometimes hunts around to find the right gear. The steering is tight and communicative, and the ride, while firm, is comfortable. Handling is outstanding -- the Tiguan is lively and engaging, and it grips beautifully in the corners. Overall, it's a lovely SUV to drive. Considering how many SUVs in this segment are absolute snoozers, it's nice to have a choice that engages the senses.



Their biggest complaint seemed to be that it might be awkward for some in terms of getting in and out of the car... otherwise a pretty strong review.

https://www.autotrader.com/car-reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-first-drive-review-267069


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Saw my first one in person today...she's a big one.


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

*Test Drove an SE Today*

Finally, got to see and drive the new Tig today and I must say, after reading so much about it, and some of it rather negative, I was impressed.

The car is most certainly larger in every way, yet not a behemoth like a Lexus LX or Infiniti QX80. If feels great inside, but of course, the most important thing is the performance, and it is just fine. I have a 2015 Tiguan and while it's a nice car, the power has a bit to desired. Like so many Tig owners know, the car really has a lot of turbo lag and the six speed transmission shifts at too low a speed and the car struggles to accelerate properly. All that was gone in the 2018 I drove today.

The SE I was in not only accelerated at a good, almost snappy, pace, it was incredibly smoother than my 2015 model. I was able to take the car up to speed from a red light to about 60 mph and there wasn't a second of hesitation or problem with the transmission shifting too soon. Of course, the engine has more torque at the lower end and it's an eight speed transmission now, and those two things seemed to have solved the problem I've experienced in my car. Some people here have talked about the auto stop/start. I barely noticed it until the salesperson mentioned it to me. While in line for a traffic signal, I was able to use the car with and without it and I hardly noticed a difference. While I didn't get to drive at speed on any truly winding roads, it felt like it handled very well. 

Beyond that, the car provides a much smoother ride than my 2015. Not the rolling living room feel of older US cars; you'll still know you're in a European designed car. But you don't feel every bump and rut as in the past. The car is also much quieter- from the engine itself to outside noise. While the car sits about an inch lower than the old model, the seats in the SE have more adjustments and I felt as if I was at least a couple of inches higher than I sit in my current Tiguan. The dual zone a/c worked beautifully and it is a rather muggy 80 degrees here (NYC) today. In addition, the car now is fine with regular gasoline. I don't drive a huge amount, but around these parts, that should save me about $300 over the 36 months I have the car.

About the only downside right now is the cost. There are simply no discounts off the sticker. The car is in somewhat short supply and is already proving to be rather popular. The dealer in NJ that I was at said for leasing the residual rate was 62% for the SEL Premium with a money factor of .0010. That works out to a 2.4% interest rate. With about $2000 down, a 36 month lease for an SEL Premium with 10k miles per year will be about $475 a month. That's about what I was expecting. My 2015 SE Tiguan had a sticker of just over $35,000; the 2018 SEL Premium is just over $39,000. And of course, three years ago, it was relatively easy for the dealer to knock $2500 or so off that MSRP. So, for a car that is costing $6500 more, $95 a month more feels okay to me. 

(Just an aside here, back in 2008, I leased a 2009 Saab 9-5 SportCombi and it too was a relatively new model and I wanted it equipped in a specific way. There was no discount off the MSRP for that car either. Give the Tig a few months, and there'll be some give. With my lease expiring in under two months, I don't have that luxury. In any event, interest rates are probably headed up a notch or two anyway, so that will eat up any discount a dealer might give in the months down the road.)

Finally, a little bit about the SEL Premium. They did have one in the showroom and I was able to turn on the electrics and play a little. It is absolutely loaded to the gills with pretty much every option conceivable. The driver assist features are the best. Numerous cameras and sensing devices make it all but impossible for the driver to hit anything. Of course, it won't stop the lunatic in the other car who is too busy with the mobile phone from hitting you. Considering I do a lot of parallel parking, and deal with a lot of stop and go traffic when driving locally, those features are rather useful to me.

Between the test drive and the interior of the SEL Premium, the car it most reminded me of was, of all things, a friend's Mercedes 350GLK. Now while the Tig doesn't have the acceleration of that Benz, it does have the same smooth ride, very quiet interior, and feel. Finally, the all digital dashboard is incredible.

It looks like they sold me on the car today- or better put, the car sold itself. It is truly an all new car. Only the nameplate is the same.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

exsaabguy said:


> Finally, got to see and drive the new Tig today and I must say, after reading so much about it, and some of it rather negative, I was impressed.
> 
> The car is most certainly larger in every way, yet not a behemoth like a Lexus LX or Infiniti QX80. If feels great inside, but of course, the most important thing is the performance, and it is just fine. I have a 2015 Tiguan and while it's a nice car, the power has a bit to desired. Like so many Tig owners know, the car really has a lot of turbo lag and the six speed transmission shifts at too low a speed and the car struggles to accelerate properly. All that was gone in the 2018 I drove today.
> 
> ...


What's the topography like where u live? Flat? Rolling hills? Mountainous?


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

krebsy75 said:


> What's the topography like where u live? Flat? Rolling hills? Mountainous?


I live on Staten Island (NYC). Mostly flat, but a number of small hills around here. Nothing really big, but a couple that my current Tig actually struggled a bit with- need use sport mode or the "manual" shift feature. This hills never gave my Jetta GLi or my Saabs any trouble at all. The test drive was pretty much all flat.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

exsaabguy said:


> I live on Staten Island (NYC). Mostly flat, but a number of small hills around here. Nothing really big, but a couple that my current Tig actually struggled a bit with- need use sport mode or the "manual" shift feature. This hills never gave my Jetta GLi or my Saabs any trouble at all. The test drive was pretty much all flat.


I think that may explain your good experience. The rolling hills where I live exasperated the acceleration issues some of us have experienced.


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

krebsy75 said:


> I think that may explain your good experience. The rolling hills where I live exasperated the acceleration issues some of us have experienced.


Where are you located? Around here, like I said, there are hills- not mountains. My current Tig has had problems just accelerating properly getting onto a highway- even a downhill entry ramp. More than power problems from the engine, the transmission just doesn't shift correctly- that was something I didn't experience at all today.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

exsaabguy said:


> Where are you located? Around here, like I said, there are hills- not mountains. My current Tig has had problems just accelerating properly getting onto a highway- even a downhill entry ramp. More than power problems from the engine, the transmission just doesn't shift correctly- that was something I didn't experience at all today.


I live in Chester County, Pa. It's non-stop rolling hills. Up one, down another, rinse and repeat. On my 10 minute test drive the '18 really seemed reluctant to downshift. Even in sport mode.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

The Order Guide states that the SEL Premium has "10-way power driver’s seat w/ lumbar support & position memory; 8-way power front passenger seat w/ lumbar support" but there is no mention of this in the brochure.

Does anyone know if the Premium has a power passenger seat?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> The Order Guide states that the SEL Premium has "10-way power driver’s seat w/ lumbar support & position memory; 8-way power front passenger seat w/ lumbar support" but there is no mention of this in the brochure.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Premium has a power passenger seat?


After reading reviews and seeing pics online which describe a manually adjusted seat, I was assured by my dealer (who was going thru Tiguan training with a regional rep at the time) and a vw.com chat representative that it's power. However, yesterday I saw a pic of an SEL Premium with what appear to be a manual front passenger seat on cars.com (dealer pics of the actual car). I plan to go to my dealer, who has an SEL Premium, today and find out what's going.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> After reading reviews and seeing pics online which describe a manually adjusted seat, I was assured by my dealer (who was going thru Tiguan training with a regional rep at the time) and a vw.com chat representative that it's power. However, yesterday I saw a pic of an SEL Premium with what appear to be a manual front passenger seat on cars.com (dealer pics of the actual car). I plan to go to my dealer, who has an SEL Premium, today and find out what's going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'll look forward to what you find out as this is the response I got from VW.com like you: "Thank you for waiting. I show that the SE and SEL both come with 10-way power driver’s seat w/ lumbar support; 6-way manual front passenger seat w/ lumbar support. *The SEL Premium comes with 10-way power driver’s seat w/ lumbar support & position memory; 6-way power front passenger seat w/ lumbar support.* The S trim comes with 6-way manually adjustable front seats w/ height adjustment" Yet there is no mention of it on VW.com specs or the brochure.


----------



## subfarm (Aug 7, 2013)

rev18gti said:


> After reading reviews and seeing pics online which describe a manually adjusted seat, I was assured by my dealer (who was going thru Tiguan training with a regional rep at the time) and a vw.com chat representative that it's power. However, yesterday I saw a pic of an SEL Premium with what appear to be a manual front passenger seat on cars.com (dealer pics of the actual car). I plan to go to my dealer, who has an SEL Premium, today and find out what's going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My SEL Premium has a manual passenger seat. Additionally, only the driver's seat is described as powered at http://www.vw.com/models/tiguan/section/trims/


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Was out in my friends bay who had a new tig on the lift. I still don't care for the fake exhaust tips but that's just me.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^WTF? That's going to look totally stupid in the winter when the exhaust isn't coming out of the tips.

I thought people were complaining that the pipes just ended before the fake tips, like X5s, etc...I didn't realize they were truly fake and not even in the path of the exhaust.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

It's no different then fake grills, honestly. It's a design element. I don't see the big deal. No one's really going to study exhaust smoke to see if it's coming from underneath the vehicle or not. 

Personally, I rather have the fake tips then no tips. But even saying that I never look at cars tailpipes in traffic. It's a non-issue for me lol. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

capclassicv2 said:


> It's no different then fake grills, honestly. It's a design element. I don't see the big deal. No one's really going to study exhaust smoke to see if it's coming from underneath the vehicle or not.
> 
> Personally, I rather have the fake tips then no tips. But even saying that I never look at cars tailpipes in traffic. It's a non-issue for me lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I have no problem with the integrated/fake tips, but I'd at least expect the tailpipes to put the exhaust through them, even if you can see the round pipe ending before the tip like on so many new cars.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> I have no problem with the integrated/fake tips, but I'd at least expect the tailpipes to put the exhaust through them, even if you can see the round pipe ending before the tip like on so many new cars.


I think it was Acura that got rid of the visible tips on their cars, and I didn't notice until I read someone complaining about it. But even then I couldn't tell you which ones didn't have them. With the Tiguan, I actually think the shape of the "tips" really compliments the rear. And if the reasoning is not connecting the real exhaust pipe to them is to keep it from getting black over time, then I'm all for that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

*Lease Rates*



NewJettaLease said:


> The July numbers for the SEL Premium are 59% residual and 0.0019 money factor for 10k/36 months.


The VW website shows a 36-month lease deal for the Tiguan S 4Motion at $279/month. If I back calculate the numbers I get 61% residual, $1500 cap cost reduction and a surprisingly low MF equivalent to .9%. Any lease experts here who can verify these numbers?

The VW website also shows 1.9% APR for 60 months. I am in the process of negotiating a deal on an SEL Premium 4Motion and my dealer told me there are no VW incentives on the new Tiguan!


PS. New member here but been lurking for a while. Really appreciate the discussions and knowledge on this forum.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> I have no problem with the integrated/fake tips, but I'd at least expect the tailpipes to put the exhaust through them, even if you can see the round pipe ending before the tip like on so many new cars.


I agree. I think the integrated exhaust tips are a great look but it seems silly for them to have no functionality. I don't understand the logic behind this....unless, as someone else said, it is to keep them from going black.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> After reading reviews and seeing pics online which describe a manually adjusted seat, I was assured by my dealer (who was going thru Tiguan training with a regional rep at the time) and a vw.com chat representative that it's power. However, yesterday I saw a pic of an SEL Premium with what appear to be a manual front passenger seat on cars.com (dealer pics of the actual car). I plan to go to my dealer, who has an SEL Premium, today and find out what's going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


So we got to drive a green SEL this time. They had just sold their only SEL Premium although they also got a shipment of more SEL Premiums the night before (but weren't prepped yet for a test drive). I was able to confirm the manual passenger seat in the SEL-P getting PDI'd, which isn't what I was hoping for since the order guide says it should be power.

Anyway, this time, the Tiguan did not exhibit the throttle delay for some reason (short test drive on local roads - never got to push it like I did the week before). So my wife was OK with it - she's not too picky but I was thinking if that lag/delay showed itself she would not like the car.

The green SEL looked pretty nice but it reminded my wife of her family's old forest green Ford Aerostar; the black SEL-P with the upgraded lights and wheels was sharp-looking. Still, those hard plastic door inserts on the rear doors of the SEL-P just screamed "cost cutting"; it'd be one thing if maybe they were v-tex instead of the stitched look of the front doors, but it was cheap-looking, hard plastic. :thumbdown: If we end up getting the SEL-P, I will try to find stitched replacements from AliExpress or something.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Swung by the dealer this morning and for the hell of it took some comparison pics of my SEL against a new SEL Premium. I think it looks nice from the back, but being lower and longer isn't helping anything. Seems kind of dowdy/ho-hum looking with the wheels and tall/skinny tires, but I like the sharp crease through the side and around the back. Interior looks pretty nice too. Bottom line though, it needs an R-line look bad, and even then I'm not sure how much it's going to help it in the looks department. I'm guessing it will have a smooth ride though, which is important in the segment. To me though I feel like it just plain lost its personality/charm/premium feel in the name of Americanization...kind of like the Atlas.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^WTF? That's going to look totally stupid in the winter when the exhaust isn't coming out of the tips.
> 
> I thought people were complaining that the pipes just ended before the fake tips, like X5s, etc...I didn't realize they were truly fake and not even in the path of the exhaust.


Just like the Audi SQ5 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

So when are the S trim level models getting to dealerships? Everyone only has iterations of the SE and SEL.


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> Swung by the dealer this morning and for the hell of it took some comparison pics of my SEL against a new SEL Premium.


Thanks for sharing these pics. That helps me judge the size of the 2018 without having seen one in person. I like the SEl-P styling.


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

vortexmember1461 said:


> The VW website shows a 36-month lease deal for the Tiguan S 4Motion at $279/month. If I back calculate the numbers I get 61% residual, $1500 cap cost reduction and a surprisingly low MF equivalent to .9%. Any lease experts here who can verify these numbers?
> 
> The VW website also shows 1.9% APR for 60 months. I am in the process of negotiating a deal on an SEL Premium 4Motion and my dealer told me there are no VW incentives on the new Tiguan!
> 
> ...


That is pretty much the deal I got on my SEL Premium. There are no incentives, the residual is 62% and the MF is slightly higher- those numbers also depend where you are located. Of course, I'm not paying $279 a month..lol... not for a Premium.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

exsaabguy said:


> That is pretty much the deal I got on my SEL Premium. There are no incentives, the residual is 62% and the MF is slightly higher- those numbers also depend where you are located. Of course, I'm not paying $279 a month..lol... not for a Premium.


What was the money factor on your lease if you don't mind me asking?
The dealer I am working with is quoting a money factor equivalent to 4.5%. Their loan financing rates are around 3.8%. They said VW is not offering any lease or financing deals on the new Tiguan which is contrary to the information on vw.com.


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

Picked up a SEL Premium on Sat, Big upgrade from 2011 SE.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's right on the VW site (offers at the bottom of the Tiguan page) that financing for 1.9 is available.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Tom-D said:


> Picked up a SEL Premium on Sat, Big upgrade from 2011 SE.


I sure do like the looks of the new Tig. Some reviewers feel it is bland, but I think it's just a classy/classic VW look that won't go out of style.

Tom--is the front passenger seat powered or manual??? Have you noticed any "hesitation" when accelerating from a stop? When I test drove an SE it seemed more like the transmission was just shifting out of 1st very quickly.


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

Second Try at posting Image


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> I sure do like the looks of the new Tig. Some reviewers feel it is bland, but I think it's just a classy/classic VW look that won't go out of style.
> 
> Tom--is the front passenger seat powered or manual??? Have you noticed any "hesitation" when accelerating from a stop? When I test drove an SE it seemed more like the transmission was just shifting out of 1st very quickly.


I saw an SEL Premium in person this past weekend. It had a manual front passenger seat.

I am interested in seeing the ambient lighting on the SEL-Premium? Can someone please post some? I think there should be lighting on the sunroof area, and per the (apparently error-filled) order guide, "interior ambient lighting & front footwell lights; illuminated metal door sill scuff plates".


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

Front Passenger Seat is Manual, It is the Wife's Car, but I did not notice much difference from the 2011 in power. Ride is much better and it just looks right. The 2011 always had that something is missing look.

Maybe its the way it sit's lower and wider that make it look much bigger but had no problem parking in my garage.

Dealer only had one SEL Premium and was getting a lot of looks by customers shopping, I think it is going to be a big seller, Now if they only made the ATLAS in a pickup LOL.


----------



## Tom-D (Jul 24, 2017)

*ambient lighting*

The foot wells have it as well as all along the moon roof. Very sharp. Not sure if you can change the color, will have to play around with a little more. The Digital Dash has so many options.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Tom-D said:


> Second Try at posting Image


Do you mind me asking how much you paid for the SEL Premium? I'm waiting for it to show up on Costco Auto Program since I am not sure (yet) if dealers are willing to negotiate much on a brand new model.


----------



## c640180 (Jan 4, 2017)

*Front License Plate Bracket*

My wife and I picked up a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion Premium in white silver this weekend, and it's awesome. However..... in their haste to get us on the road, the salesman forgot to install the front license plate and bracket (this was in a state where only the rear is required). The dealer is 2 1/2 hours away, so they're mailing me the front plate off our trade-in, and a couple screws for attaching the bracket. I found the bracket in the back of the car, but it had no screws with it. Any advice on the right way to attach the bracket to the front bumper? I get nervous just thinking about it.......


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

c640180 said:


> My wife and I picked up a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion Premium in white silver this weekend, and it's awesome. However..... in their haste to get us on the road, the salesman forgot to install the front license plate and bracket (this was in a state where only the rear is required). The dealer is 2 1/2 hours away, so they're mailing me the front plate off our trade-in, and a couple screws for attaching the bracket. I found the bracket in the back of the car, but it had no screws with it. Any advice on the right way to attach the bracket to the front bumper? I get nervous just thinking about it.......


I saw it done on my Golf. It is a rather crude procedure but easy to do. The salesman used an awl to make two holes in the plastic bumper cover then attached the bracket with self tapping screws.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

@Tom-D, is that the White Silver (or whatever they call the new silver)?


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

c640180 said:


> My wife and I picked up a 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Motion Premium in white silver this weekend, and it's awesome. However..... in their haste to get us on the road, the salesman forgot to install the front license plate and bracket (this was in a state where only the rear is required). The dealer is 2 1/2 hours away, so they're mailing me the front plate off our trade-in, and a couple screws for attaching the bracket. I found the bracket in the back of the car, but it had no screws with it. Any advice on the right way to attach the bracket to the front bumper? I get nervous just thinking about it.......


(First, call the dealer and see if anyone there has the right answer. Probably not. :banghead

It depends what's behind the painted bumper cover. It may be expanded foam, in which case they probably expect the bracket to be affixed with self-tapping screws that "thread" into the bumper cover the way a sheet metal screw tightens onto a sheet of metal. In that case, only make a smaller diameter pilot hole and then let the screw do the work. Don't drill into the foam at all.

But if you can reach behind the bumper from below, then there might be dedicated holes for bolts to pass through some metal behind the bumper. Which would then require holes to be drilled through the bumper cover. There may be small dimples in the cover to indicate where the mounting holes are.

Perhaps another new owner can let us know how their bracket is attached?


----------



## c640180 (Jan 4, 2017)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I saw it done on my Golf. It is a rather crude procedure but easy to do. The salesman used an awl to make two holes in the plastic bumper cover then attached the bracket with self tapping screws.


Man, I would feel so guilty abusing a new car like that... hahaha....
Anyway, it turns out that the dealership had a crisis of conscience, and they've made arrangements with a non-VW dealer here locally to have them install the bracket. That'll work!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Sent an email to VW Corporate marketing regarding the lack of power passenger seat and received this reply: "According to the current order guide (these are frequently updated so there is risk in looking at early ones) for SE models and up: 10-way power driver’s seat w/ lumbar support; 6-way manual front passenger seat w/ lumbar support" You'd think they'd have their act together by this time.

Certainly not a deal breaker, but it's disappointing to spend 39K on a car and have a manual passenger seat.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

pwaug said:


> Sent an email to VW Corporate marketing regarding the lack of power passenger seat and received this reply: "According to the current order guide (these are frequently updated so there is risk in looking at early ones) for SE models and up: 10-way power driver’s seat w/ lumbar support; 6-way manual front passenger seat w/ lumbar support" You'd think they'd have their act together by this time.
> 
> Certainly not a deal breaker, but it's disappointing to spend 39K on a car and have a manual passenger seat.


I was surprised to find my 45k (when new) Grand Cherokee has a manual passenger seat. I agree it's not a deal breaker but it is kinda odd. For the price point. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

vortexmember1461 said:


> What was the money factor on your lease if you don't mind me asking?
> The dealer I am working with is quoting a money factor equivalent to 4.5%. Their loan financing rates are around 3.8%. They said VW is not offering any lease or financing deals on the new Tiguan which is contrary to the information on vw.com.


The MF was .0010, which works out to 2.4%. I think anything less than that comes around when there are incentives. That's just a tad higher than the yield on a 10 year bond, which is one of the benchmarks for interest rates. The residual was 62%.

(About to go pick the car up.. will get some photos up here later or tomorrow.)


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

exsaabguy said:


> The MF was .0010, which works out to 2.4%. I think anything less than that comes around when there are incentives. That's just a tad higher than the yield on a 10 year bond, which is one of the benchmarks for interest rates. The residual was 62%.
> 
> (About to go pick the car up.. will get some photos up here later or tomorrow.)


Those are good lease numbers. Was the lease through VW Credit?

Congrats on the new Tiguan!


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

exsaabguy said:


> The MF was .0010, which works out to 2.4%. I think anything less than that comes around when there are incentives. That's just a tad higher than the yield on a 10 year bond, which is one of the benchmarks for interest rates. The residual was 62%.
> 
> (About to go pick the car up.. will get some photos up here later or tomorrow.)


Those are much better numbers than I received in the New England area. Were you able to get them to sell the car under the MSRP (ideally at or below invoice)?


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

NewJettaLease said:


> Were you able to get them to sell the car under the MSRP (ideally at or below invoice)?


Folks, check if your employer participates in VW Partner Program. 2018 Tiguan is eligible and it's dealer invoice - $500 - current incentives.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bateau said:


> Folks, check if your employer participates in VW Partner Program. 2018 Tiguan is eligible and it's dealer invoice - $500 - current incentives.


Thanks for this information!! Good news for me is it also includes retirees of the listed partners.


----------



## zeozaza (Jul 10, 2017)

Got our 2018 Tiguan GT Executive Plus edition (4motion 1.9 Diesel) in Oryx White (pearl) a couple of weeks ago and we are quite happy with it, being first time VW owners. We chose every available option on the car without it being the R-Line since my wife likes the black lower plastic cover or whatever it is called  And did not like the big front bumper on the R-line.

Found the forum by mistake but i am glad to be here... hopefully get tips and help if needed. Going to upload some pics as soon as i find out how


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

*offer from last night*

So, has anyone confirmed standard invoice price on an SEL premium? Has anyone seen an invoice price? I used to have a contact on here that could get them, and he got one for my last lease three years ago, but no longer on here.

I was in the dealers last night looking at an SEL premium for lease. The list is $37,655 - was offered $36,256. Adding acq fee ($625), admin fee ($699), gov fee and 'accessories' ($299 - which i totally need him to drop) added back $1,703 making adjusted cap cost of $37,959. 12,000 miles pa, 36 months, MF= 0.0009 - approx 2.16% apr (apr = MF x 2400). Residual was 60%. 

Doesn't feel too bad a deal, but seeing residuals on here of 61-62% and not knowing the true invoice means I feel there are a few more dollars out there to be saved?


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

NewJettaLease said:


> Those are much better numbers than I received in the New England area. Were you able to get them to sell the car under the MSRP (ideally at or below invoice)?


Unfortunately, no. The MSRP was the price. The cars are still in short supply. I really wanted the Silk Blue. They thought one would be at the port (Elizabeth, NJ- which is basically in the neighborhood here), turned out that car wouldn't be in for a month. They found one at another dealer and did a swap- white SEL-P for the blue one.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

RichardNixonsHead said:


> So, has anyone confirmed standard invoice price on an SEL premium? Has anyone seen an invoice price? I used to have a contact on here that could get them, and he got one for my last lease three years ago, but no longer on here.
> 
> I was in the dealers last night looking at an SEL premium for lease. The list is $37,655 - was offered $36,256. Adding acq fee ($625), admin fee ($699), gov fee and 'accessories' ($299 - which i totally need him to drop) added back $1,703 making adjusted cap cost of $37,959. 12,000 miles pa, 36 months, MF= 0.0009 - approx 2.16% apr (apr = MF x 2400). Residual was 60%.
> 
> Doesn't feel too bad a deal, but seeing residuals on here of 61-62% and not knowing the true invoice means I feel there are a few more dollars out there to be saved?


TrueCar should have the invoice numbers within the next few weeks.

I'm curious how you got the SEL Premium 4motion to be $37,655 MSRP? Building it on vw.com without any accessories comes out to $38,450. Building an SEL Premium FWD comes out to $37,150 MSRP. 

Also the admin fee looks higher than normal, most dealerships have it around $300.


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

NewJettaLease said:


> TrueCar should have the invoice numbers within the next few weeks.
> 
> I'm curious how you got the SEL Premium 4motion to be $37,655 MSRP? Building it on vw.com without any accessories comes out to $38,450. Building an SEL Premium FWD comes out to $37,150 MSRP.
> 
> Also the admin fee looks higher than normal, most dealerships have it around $300.




Apologies, this was a FWD. 

They are subject to the usual BS add-ons for the sticker price (Matts, First aid kit, destination fee). It takes the sticker MSRP to $37,655

I did think admin fee was a little high.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

For a SEL Premium 4motion that I have in stock

msrp $39,035
invoice $37,568

Car has: first aid kit, roadside kit, roof racks, luggage net and local marketing assessment.


----------



## jimbo883 (Jun 18, 2015)

shawshank redemption said:


> For a SEL Premium 4motion that I have in stock
> 
> msrp $39,035
> invoice $37,568
> ...



And where might you be?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

jimbo883 said:


> And where might you be?


North NJ


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bateau said:


> Folks, check if your employer participates in VW Partner Program. 2018 Tiguan is eligible and it's dealer invoice - $500 - current incentives.



Is the new Tiguan available under the Friend and Family program? I have a couple of connections at VWoA, but I don't see it listed under "Model", only under "Future Models", so I can't "build" it to see the program price. All I've seen so far about exceptions is the Golf R.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

rev18gti said:


> Is the new Tiguan available under the Friend and Family program?


E-mail [email protected] to be sure. I assume if Tiguan is available for Partners it would be available under Friends & Family. The two programs appear to be identical in terms of benefit.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Is the new Tiguan available under the Friend and Family program? I have a couple of connections at VWoA, but I don't see it listed under "Model", only under "Future Models", so I can't "build" it to see the program price. All I've seen so far about exceptions is the Golf R.


2018s are currently excluded


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

shawshank redemption said:


> For a SEL Premium 4motion that I have in stock
> 
> msrp $39,035
> invoice $37,568
> ...


What's a local marketing assessment?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Alelanza said:


> What's a local marketing assessment?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


A $150 charge for marketing. It increases the invoice but not the msrp


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

shawshank redemption said:


> 2018s are currently excluded


From Friends & Family? Because according to VWoA 2018 Tiguan is eligible for Partner program (emphasis in original e-mail)



> Good morning,
> 
> Yes the 2018 Tiguan is *eligible* for the *Partner Program.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pnear (Jul 14, 2017)

mikebiketike said:


> Canadian here, currently have a 2018 Tiguan Comfortline 4motion with no 3rd row in White Silver Metallic on order.(that new colour looks sharp!) Dealer says mine is on the first shipment. Should be here by the end of August.
> So far I have successfully negotiated -6.2% off the $35,175 MSRP. No admin fee or other bs fees. Only the mandatory fees here in Ontario.
> Working on interest rates now...
> 
> I should mention I am utilizing the Buyback with Trade-in option of the TDi settlement.


Which dealer in the GTA did you work with? I've called a couple in my area and they're not budging much from MSRP. Would appreciate a referral, will PM you my info.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bateau said:


> From Friends & Family? Because according to VWoA 2018 Tiguan is eligible for Partner program (emphasis in original e-mail)


I asked a dealer if the 2018 Tiguan is part of the F&F program and he said it's at the dealer's discretion (not sure that's true based for the F&F Program based on the FAQ page, though it is accurate for the Partner Program) and that he'd do $500 off of MSRP plus $500 b/c of the certificate. I find that odd - I would think they'd honor the terms completely ($500 under dealer invoice) or nothing at all, and not some "in-between" (make-up whatever he wants) offer.

He also said that since it's a new model, I wouldn't find many dealers that would utilize the certificate. That also seemed odd - can a dealer participate in the Partner or F&F for certain models only (at their discretion) or are they "all-in or all-out" on the whole program (with model eligibility set by VWGoA)?


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

> I've called a couple in my area and they're not budging much from MSRP


What is not budging much look like? A few hundred?

My car was totaled last week (well likely - all airbags deployed and some significant damage to the front), so I need to get something very soon. I'm going to test a Tiguan this weekend, but not excited about the price and lack of ability to negotiate.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I saw it done on my Golf. It is a rather crude procedure but easy to do. The salesman used an awl to make two holes in the plastic bumper cover then attached the bracket with self tapping screws.


Another option is to use 3M foam tape, which are super strong. It's the same stuff they use to hold trim pieces in place on the exterior. I've seen it used on just the license plate (which will make it hard to remove), or used to hold a license plate holder.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

since no one has an idea when the S trim levels are coming, what is invoice price on the SE trim?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

mattchow said:


> since no one has an idea when the S trim levels are coming, what is invoice price on the SE trim?


Generally, in the past, invoice has been about 96% of MSRP & 86% for accessories and package/option prices.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

albert_m3 said:


> What is not budging much look like? A few hundred?
> 
> My car was totaled last week (well likely - all airbags deployed and some significant damage to the front), so I need to get something very soon. I'm going to test a Tiguan this weekend, but not excited about the price and lack of ability to negotiate.


Not budging looks like this. The sticker on my SEL-P is $39,270 and Gross Cap Cost (the selling price in the lease) is $39,170. A hundred dollars off. That's it. The reason is simple- short supply and already reasonable demand. My dealer said (and comments here pretty much confirm this), they are seeing mostly SE trim levels, and in limited colors, white and silver gray. SELs and SEL-P are around, but not too many. The S trim is almost invisible. 

I could have waited another six or seven weeks as my lease on my 2015 Tig didn't expire until October 3; but I really didn't see the situation changing all that much in that short time frame and any price reduction also ran the risk of seeing interest rates go up a tad as well.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

exsaabguy said:


> Not budging looks like this. The sticker on my SEL-P is $39,270 and Gross Cap Cost (the selling price in the lease) is $39,170. A hundred dollars off. That's it. The reason is simple- short supply and already reasonable demand. My dealer said (and comments here pretty much confirm this), they are seeing mostly SE trim levels, and in limited colors, white and silver gray. SELs and SEL-P are around, but not too many. The S trim is almost invisible.
> 
> I could have waited another six or seven weeks as my lease on my 2015 Tig didn't expire until October 3; but I really didn't see the situation changing all that much in that short time frame and any price reduction also ran the risk of seeing interest rates go up a tad as well.


Several dealers in my area have anywhere between 2 and 5 SEL Premiums in their inventory and they've had them for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

> Not budging looks like this. The sticker on my SEL-P is $39,270 and Gross Cap Cost (the selling price in the lease) is $39,170. A hundred dollars off. That's it. The reason is simple- short supply and already reasonable demand. My dealer said (and comments here pretty much confirm this), they are seeing mostly SE trim levels, and in limited colors, white and silver gray. SELs and SEL-P are around, but not too many. The S trim is almost invisible.
> 
> I could have waited another six or seven weeks as my lease on my 2015 Tig didn't expire until October 3; but I really didn't see the situation changing all that much in that short time frame and any price reduction also ran the risk of seeing interest rates go up a tad as well.


I would be interested in a SE. We'll see. I need to get something soon. I wish this had been out a little longer. Also not sure how I feel about living with a vehicle with a start stop engine.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> 2018s are currently excluded



I just spoke with a VW Corporate employee with the VW F&F Program and was told the 2018 Tiguan IS included. I even gave the VIN of the Tiguan I want and he gave me a breakdown (over the phone) of the price I should pay, including destination and a local assessment fee. He said if I have any problems, to contact him personally. He was very helpful and said the website should be updated within a couple of weeks.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

albert_m3 said:


> I would be interested in a SE. We'll see. I need to get something soon. I wish this had been out a little longer. Also not sure how I feel about living with a vehicle with a start stop engine.


i opted for the SE, honestly couldn't justify the price of an SEL-P as all i really wanted was the digital cockpit. 

and dont get me started on the start/stop engine. at least in mine there is a button i can press to turn it off/on (not sure if all are like that) but i am certain a vagcom can turn it off. at least that is what i am hoping for. 

but really i was disappointed in the SE coming with 17" tires, halogen headlamps/fogs but with me going to change those anyway why pay the extra sticker price? in the end, all i really wanted was the 4Motion and getting the panoramic roof was just an added bonus.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

> i opted for the SE, honestly couldn't justify the price of an SEL-P as all i really wanted was the digital cockpit.
> 
> and dont get me started on the start/stop engine. at least in mine there is a button i can press to turn it off/on (not sure if all are like that) but i am certain a vagcom can turn it off. at least that is what i am hoping for.
> 
> but really i was disappointed in the SE coming with 17" tires, halogen headlamps/fogs but with me going to change those anyway why pay the extra sticker price? in the end, all i really wanted was the 4Motion and getting the panoramic roof was just an added bonus.


The SE pretty much has what I would want and a few things I absolutely don't like start stop and a 3rd row. Well, all models would have the start stop, but if do pursue this, I will look at the SE 4Motion so that I lose the 3rd row and while I often don't need 4Motion, I would find it more useful than some other things especially a 3rd row which takes up cargo space, even if folded down, it's annoying to me.

I'm also going to look at an Outback a few other things. 

The car that was totaled was a 15 Passat Limited Edition, which I liked. If I get a sedan again, I would get another Passat. In fact, if I don't feel comfortable with the new Tiguan etc and or prices don't work that I want to pay, I will likely get another Passat. The deals for the new 2017's are compelling enough to go that route.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm trying to hold out for an S trim level, I haven't seen a single one locally in Houston or online via cars.com at all.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i opted for the SE, honestly couldn't justify the price of an SEL-P as all i really wanted was the digital cockpit.
> 
> and dont get me started on the start/stop engine. at least in mine there is a button i can press to turn it off/on (not sure if all are like that) but i am certain a vagcom can turn it off. at least that is what i am hoping for.
> 
> but really i was disappointed in the SE coming with 17" tires, halogen headlamps/fogs but with me going to change those anyway why pay the extra sticker price? in the end, all i really wanted was the 4Motion and getting the panoramic roof was just an added bonus.


Do you plan to just change out the halogen bulb in the reflector unit to LED but keep the reflector unit, or are you holding out for some 3rd party front lighting module retrofit that copies the OEM LED unit?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

baboondumdum said:


> Do you plan to just change out the halogen bulb in the reflector unit to LED but keep the reflector unit, or are you holding out for some 3rd party front lighting module retrofit that copies the OEM LED unit?


im actaully holding out for a third party retrofit housing. i am not sold on putting that type of bulb in a reflector housing. i know it has been done, but i feel i would be the guy who did something wrong and i would be blinding everyone on the road.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I was planning on getting a new Tiguan (or perhaps an Atlas) once I was able to see and drive them (i.e. right now). However, I potential job detail may require me to drive across country, stay for 6 months or so, then drive home again. I don't want to buy something new and then put 3000 miles on it in a matter of days. So until my detail either happens or a decision is made to not make it, I'm waiting. Perhaps they'll relent and announce a TDI version for MY2019, or even a hybrid version. I know there was talk about hybrid versions early on, but has anyone heard anything recent about possible powertrain changes?


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

albert_m3 said:


> I would be interested in a SE. We'll see. I need to get something soon. I wish this had been out a little longer. Also not sure how I feel about living with a vehicle with a start stop engine.


You can turn the stop/start feature off- the button is just to the right of the shift level.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

exsaabguy said:


> You can turn the stop/start feature off- the button is just to the right of the shift level.


Do you have to turn on/off every time you start the car, or is it a remembered feature.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

AIRider said:


> Do you have to turn on/off every time you start the car, or is it a remembered feature.


yes, you have to push the button everytime you start the car. even more importantly you have to remember to do that. for me, i only remember when i feel the thing turn off and the AC start to blow hot.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yes, you have to push the button everytime you start the car. even more importantly you have to remember to do that. for me, i only remember when i feel the thing turn off and the AC start to blow hot.


hopefully that can be disabled via VCDS.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

DasCC said:


> hopefully that can be disabled via VCDS.


im really hoping for that as well. for some reason i just really hate this feature and just not too sure what benefit it really has to the car.
environment (emissions)? save fuel with the motor being turned off? thing is, when it does start, it does have a very noticeable shake to the car, which makes me believe the thing does more damage than good.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

DasCC said:


> hopefully that can be disabled via VCDS.


I would be surprised if it couldn't. Be aware that VW has changed the CAN that requires the latest VCDS cable to be able to access all modules. The version I have (HEX-USB+CAN) will most likely not be able to reach them all. An upgrade to the new HEX-NET interface will be required. However, the new version no longer allows unlimited VIN use (only 10) unless you upgrade to the professional version ($249 compared to $399).


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ATC98092 said:


> I would be surprised if it couldn't. Be aware that VW has changed the CAN that requires the latest VCDS cable to be able to access all modules. The version I have (HEX-USB+CAN) will most likely not be able to reach them all. An upgrade to the new HEX-NET interface will be required. However, the new version no longer allows unlimited VIN use (only 10) unless you upgrade to the professional version ($249 compared to $399).


sounds like they got wise to what we have been doing haha


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

DasCC said:


> hopefully that can be disabled via VCDS.


If possible, my preference would be to have it turned off by default but still have the ability to switch it on (not disable it altogether).


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Can't believe how lucking I was--found a dealer just 45 minutes from my home that had a 4 Motion SEL Premium in Silk Blue on the lot. Made the deal this morning with delivery tomorrow.

All the SEL Premiums in stock at dealers in the area and on the dealers system that allows them to look for cars in the pipe include the carrier Cross Bars ($365), rubber mats and cargo area carpeted mat/blocks, cargo net, first aid kit and road side kit so had to take them. Only one I really wanted was the rubber mats and cargo area mat.

MSRP was $39,270. After some negotiation dealer honored the Partner Program -- $1,417 invoice less $500 so sale price for the car was $37,535 plus got KBB trade in value for Excellent condition of my 07 Passat Wagon even though the AFS has not been working for the past 3 years ($1,500 repair estimate).

I was really surprised I got this deal as the dealer got 4 SEL Premium 4-Motions 8 days ago and mine was the last one sold. So the Tig seems to be selling well.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im really hoping for that as well. for some reason i just really hate this feature and just not too sure what benefit it really has to the car.
> environment (emissions)? save fuel with the motor being turned off? thing is, when it does start, it does have a very noticeable shake to the car, which makes me believe the thing does more damage than good.


Im pretty sure it is there to save gas, increasing gas mileage. Considering the car is shutting off and restarting, the shaking should be no different than starting the car yourself, yet it is hard on the engine and on the battery and starter. I wonder if it knows to keep running in cool climates or hot climates where climate control comfort for the driver is desirable or where circulating engines coolants and lubricants is important. It would be nice if a simple fuse could be pulled to disengage the system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Can't believe how lucking I was--found a dealer just 45 minutes from my home that had a 4 Motion SEL Premium in Silk Blue on the lot. Made the deal this morning with delivery tomorrow.
> 
> All the SEL Premiums in stock at dealers in the area and on the dealers system that allows them to look for cars in the pipe include the carrier Cross Bars ($365), rubber mats and cargo area carpeted mat/blocks, cargo net, first aid kit and road side kit so had to take them. Only one I really wanted was the rubber mats and cargo area mat.
> 
> ...


I'm hopefully getting the same exact car with the Friends and Family Program for $37,353 (called VW F&F program directly since the website isn't updated; includes the $900 destination and a $250 local marketing fee). I talked to the dealer the other day but haven't received the promised email confirming this price to me. The other downside is that the manager started driving it the other day so it may have a few more miles than I'd like. :banghead:


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

IraceVW said:


> Im pretty sure it is there to save gas, increasing gas mileage. Considering the car is shutting off and restarting, the shaking should be no different than starting the car yourself, yet it is hard on the engine and on the battery and starter. I wonder if it knows to keep running in cool climates or hot climates where climate control comfort for the driver is desirable or where circulating engines coolants and lubricants is important. It would be nice if a simple fuse could be pulled to disengage the system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most cars with start/stop have a beefed up starter and other components to handle the load added. They also usually know when A/C is on, and disables the stop. When I took a quick test hop in a new Tiguan, it only turned off once, when the salesman turned the air off. After that I don't recall it ever shutting off. I know when I drove an Escape Hybrid years ago the engine would not power down when the A/C was on. But that was the early version before the A/C compressor was powered by a motor instead of the engine.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> Most cars with start/stop have a beefed up starter and other components to handle the load added. They also usually know when A/C is on, and disables the stop. When I took a quick test hop in a new Tiguan, it only turned off once, when the salesman turned the air off. After that I don't recall it ever shutting off. I know when I drove an Escape Hybrid years ago the engine would not power down when the A/C was on. But that was the early version before the A/C compressor was powered by a motor instead of the engine.


Yeah that's what I heard. But it's still better to allow drivers the option to turn start/stop function on or off.

I was in europe and we rented a merc diesel with start/stop. It had the ability to turn the function off. But what annoyed me when it was on, was that the car no longer creeped forward when you lightly let go of the brakes. I normally rely on this style of driving to creep forward in still traffic or stop lights, etc. But with start/stop eco mode on, the car stands still, so I had to completely let off the brake and even tap the gas a bit to roll forward, and the engine had to kick on to power the 2 inch forward motion, then it goes back off once brakes applied again. Really annoying and changes the way you drive. So I prefer to have eco mode off in most cases.

And yeah, even in the merc E class it was rattling a bit when it started again. I guess it depends on how clean running the engine is etc too. I'm sure the engineers must have isolated the engine and damped vibration transfer and a smooth engine probably doesn't rattle much. But as the car ages, the problem probably becomes a larger issue. Normally you only notice it when you start the car, so just once. But with start/stop you notice it all the time.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I believe with VW the engine will restart as soon as the brake is released. You shouldn't have to touch the throttle. Now, will partial brake release be enough? Don't know. Would have to try it.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> I'm hopefully getting the same exact car with the Friends and Family Program for $37,353 (called VW F&F program directly since the website isn't updated; includes the $900 destination and a $250 local marketing fee). I talked to the dealer the other day but haven't received the promised email confirming this price to me. The other downside is that the manager started driving it the other day so it may have a few more miles than I'd like. :banghead:


I lucked out as mine was three cars in on the lot and only has 2 miles on the odometer. Forgot to mention that mine also included the marketing fee and shipping fees. My dealer gave me some push back re the Partner Program not covering the Tig, but I showed him a memo from the manager of the program confirming the Tig was eligible.

Good luck!!


----------



## rochrunner (Aug 4, 2017)

A bit early to post here since I just "discovered" this car yesterday (!) as part of looking at everything out there as a replacement for our '11 Outback (CR-V, Forester, CX-5, etc.). The '18 Tiguan is the only one I've found so far that ticks all the boxes of my must-haves and like-to-haves, with no major negatives.

But a simple question for someone who already has one: When I sat in one yesterday (haven't driven yet), I noticed that the driver's side visor slides out on the rod to help cover the side window, but strangely, the passenger visor did not. What's up with that, or was it simply stuck? I looked at an AllTrak that was in the showroom, and on that car both visors slide.

Can someone confirm? This is a big deal to my wife, although not a deal-breaker except that I'll be hearing about it for the next few years if I can't find a solution.


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

ATC98092 said:


> I believe with VW the engine will restart as soon as the brake is released. You shouldn't have to touch the throttle. Now, will partial brake release be enough? Don't know. Would have to try it.


 Mine restarts as soon as you release the brake. If it bothers you press the button next to the shifter.

Bought an SEL Premium last Thursday (silk blue with the grey interior) in the middle of PA (I'm in CT). We searched the inventory of 30 dealers to find one with my wife's color preferences. So far 4 trips (already covered 1,000 miles) milage 27.5, 28, 34 and 29.5. Better milage without AC but nasty humidity here. My only complaint is the driver's right side armrest. I told VW in the survey it would be nice if it slid forward and elevated. I like the new transmission. When in 8 th -- overdrive -- just over 2,000 rpm at 75 MPH.

previous 2009 tdi jetta (2) passats (2) A-4s


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ATC98092 said:


> I believe with VW the engine will restart as soon as the brake is released. You shouldn't have to touch the throttle. Now, will partial brake release be enough? Don't know. Would have to try it.


yes, motor will start with a slight release of the brake.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

does anyone happen to know that halogen headlight bulb type on the 2018 tiguan?
i read the owners manual and it just states to have a VW tech replace the bulbs and does not list type.

wondering if anyone knows so i do not have to pull the bulb out.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

H7


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

shawshank redemption said:


> H7


thanks!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rochrunner said:


> A bit early to post here since I just "discovered" this car yesterday (!) as part of looking at everything out there as a replacement for our '11 Outback (CR-V, Forester, CX-5, etc.). The '18 Tiguan is the only one I've found so far that ticks all the boxes of my must-haves and like-to-haves, with no major negatives.
> 
> But a simple question for someone who already has one: When I sat in one yesterday (haven't driven yet), I noticed that the driver's side visor slides out on the rod to help cover the side window, but strangely, the passenger visor did not. What's up with that, or was it simply stuck? I looked at an AllTrak that was in the showroom, and on that car both visors slide.
> 
> Can someone confirm? This is a big deal to my wife, although not a deal-breaker except that I'll be hearing about it for the next few years if I can't find a solution.


Picked mine up today. The passenger side visor doesn't slide, but shouldn't be a problem as the visor is pretty long.


----------



## RFGuy_KCCO (Feb 22, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> I'm hopefully getting the same exact car with the Friends and Family Program for $37,353 (called VW F&F program directly since the website isn't updated; includes the $900 destination and a $250 local marketing fee). I talked to the dealer the other day but haven't received the promised email confirming this price to me. The other downside is that the manager started driving it the other day so it may have a few more miles than I'd like. :banghead:


I would never, ever purchase a brand new car with more than 20 miles on the clock, preferably much less than that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rochrunner (Aug 4, 2017)

dseiiw said:


> Bought an SEL Premium last Thursday (silk blue with the grey interior) in the middle of PA (I'm in CT). We searched the inventory of 30 dealers to find one with my wife's color preferences. So far 4 trips (already covered 1,000 miles) milage 27.5, 28, 34 and 29.5. Better milage without AC but nasty humidity here. My only complaint is the driver's right side armrest. I told VW in the survey it would be nice if it slid forward and elevated. I like the new transmission. When in 8 th -- overdrive -- just over 2,000 rpm at 75 MPH.


I think you just bought my car!  Nice to see that you're beating the mileage ratings by quite a bit. Maybe after VW's recent issues they've taken to understating their mileage! Is yours AWD?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dseiiw said:


> Mine restarts as soon as you release the brake. If it bothers you press the button next to the shifter.
> 
> Bought an SEL Premium last Thursday (silk blue with the grey interior) in the middle of PA (I'm in CT). We searched the inventory of 30 dealers to find one with my wife's color preferences. So far 4 trips (already covered 1,000 miles) milage 27.5, 28, 34 and 29.5. Better milage without AC but nasty humidity here. My only complaint is the driver's right side armrest. I told VW in the survey it would be nice if it slid forward and elevated. I like the new transmission. When in 8 th -- overdrive -- just over 2,000 rpm at 75 MPH.
> 
> previous 2009 tdi jetta (2) passats (2) A-4s


Not bad mpg. It's your break in period too so it should get better.

Regarding AC on/off, you can have AC on full blast for a while to cool it and dehumidify cabin air, then shut it off and turn on recirculation with AC off so it doesn't pull in outside humid air in. And you can 'rough it' like that relatively comfortably until it gets hot again and you blast the AC again.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

RFGuy_KCCO said:


> I would never, ever purchase a brand new car with more than 20 miles on the clock, preferably much less than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


x2... I figured that out the hard way, especially if there's a 'dealer trade' involved. Now I have a Tig with a plethora of mild issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> x2... I figured that out the hard way, especially if there's a 'dealer trade' involved. Now I have a Tig with a plethora of mild issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is that? I've had a couple of cars (leases) that had more than a few miles- one had 40, one had 200 (had to be driven from another dealer, in a dealer trade). Never had a problem. I'd also feel that if there was some problem, it might show itself in those initial miles before I took delivery. Of course also, with a lease, I'm not paying for those miles.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

And I'll add that depending on location of a dealer trade, they won't drive them to the new location, they'll have it flatbedded out to avoid putting a bunch of miles on it or risk it damaged. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

ATC98092 said:


> Perhaps they'll relent and announce a TDI version for MY2019


What? Why do people keep saying this? Diesel is dead for VW in America.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

mittencuh said:


> What? Why do people keep saying this? Diesel is dead for VW in America.


Because I greatly enjoyed the diesel in my Passat and Jetta, I enjoy the higher fuel economy and the low end torque. The TDI is a great engine, but VW really messed things up with their deception. That doesn't stoop me from still wanting one in a crossover size car. Assuming Mazda releases the CX-5 diesel as promised, and Chevrolet the Equinox, there will be some options. I just wanted it to be a VW. 

I'm open to a hybrid as well. I drove the Jetta Hybrid and was impressed. Make a Tig with a similar powertrain and I'm good.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

exsaabguy said:


> Why is that? I've had a couple of cars (leases) that had more than a few miles- one had 40, one had 200 (had to be driven from another dealer, in a dealer trade). Never had a problem. I'd also feel that if there was some problem, it might show itself in those initial miles before I took delivery. Of course also, with a lease, I'm not paying for those miles.


--Rock chips
--Running over crap and doing undercarriage damage
--Holding new engine at constant speed for long trip (no-no by basically all manufacturers' break-in guidelines for proper piston ring seating)
--Abuse
--Even if there were issues the dealer would be oblivious and deliver it to you anyway

Personally I'm in the camp of single digit mileage on my new car.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

ATC98092 said:


> I'm open to a hybrid as well. I drove the Jetta Hybrid and was impressed. Make a Tig with a similar powertrain and I'm good.


VW showed off Tiguan GTE concept in 2016. The power train they used appears to be from Passat GTE, available in Europe. Despite having 221hp/295ft-lb Top Gear puts acceleration at 7.6 seconds, which is almost the same as what magazines quote for 2018 US Tiguan - 7.5-7.7 seconds by various accounts.

The big question is how much more expensive that engine is going to be over 2.0T. Jetta 1.4T topped out at 22K. Jetta Hybrid started at 32K. Given that Jetta Hybrid was discontinued for 2017 with abysmal sales, I am skeptical we'll see hybrid Tiguan soon


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

*New 2018 Tiguan SEL*

A week ago, the wife and I traded up our 2016 Tiguan SEL for the new 2018 SEL Premium in Platinum Grey. As I no longer am legal to drive, this is her car 100%, I am just along for the ride. 

From her perspective, and she is not one to need a lot of power, it does feel less snappy and takes some foot planting to get going in comparison to the old Tiguan, but she has already adapted to this just fine. We took a 230 mile trip to Atlantic City last Friday, and sat in typical I-76 Philly traffic both ways, but we averaged 31.7 MPG, which I think is fantastic for this car. There are some things that I don't understand like the manual passenger seat, all plastic door panels in the rear - we have leather seats, why no leather trim?, the center console with way less cool stuff like the smaller storage cubby under the armrest, lackluster cup holder ( I liked the sliding cover on the old one!), and the fact that the armrest is so much smaller and non adjustable compared to the old one.

Those foibles aside, we really like the car, the larger area in the back seats and trunk which should accommodate my guide dog once I get one, and all the safety tech. We plan to keep this one for a long long time, and can only hope that in the future, VW will update the engine programming to pump up the power a bit. It's a sharp car, and haven't seen another on the road yet in our area.


----------



## exsaabguy (Mar 25, 2009)

VWTattoo said:


> A week ago, the wife and I traded up our 2016 Tiguan SEL for the new 2018 SEL Premium in Platinum Grey. As I no longer am legal to drive, this is her car 100%, I am just along for the ride.
> 
> From her perspective, and she is not one to need a lot of power, it does feel less snappy and takes some foot planting to get going in comparison to the old Tiguan, but she has already adapted to this just fine. We took a 230 mile trip to Atlantic City last Friday, and sat in typical I-76 Philly traffic both ways, but we averaged 31.7 MPG, which I think is fantastic for this car. There are some things that I don't understand like the manual passenger seat, all plastic door panels in the rear - we have leather seats, why no leather trim?, the center console with way less cool stuff like the smaller storage cubby under the armrest, lackluster cup holder ( I liked the sliding cover on the old one!), and the fact that the armrest is so much smaller and non adjustable compared to the old one.
> 
> Those foibles aside, we really like the car, the larger area in the back seats and trunk which should accommodate my guide dog once I get one, and all the safety tech. We plan to keep this one for a long long time, and can only hope that in the future, VW will update the engine programming to pump up the power a bit. It's a sharp car, and haven't seen another on the road yet in our area.


Ironic, I find almost the exact opposite in comparison from my 2015 Tiguan SE to my new 2018 SEL-Premium. I find that where I used to have truly slam the gas pedal to get the old car up a hill, the new car takes it fine. Sure, it doesn't go up it like a S-Class Mercedes with a giant V-8 or V-12, but it is much better than the old Tig. That sliding armrest in the old Tig drove me nuts- every time opened it, it took three or four tries to get it back to where it would close. 

On gas mileage, the new car can be amazing. I drove down to Long Beach Island...on the way back, filled up the tank and pretty much got right on the Garden State Parkway. From exit 63 to 127, the car said it was getting just over 33 mpg! And that's with regular gas! 

That there isn't leather trim here and there, and no power passenger seat doesn't bother me on a day to day basis, but for a car with every other bell and whistle and a sticker just short of $40,000, they should have put that stuff in.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

It is funny how opinions differ on the same things. Perhaps it's because I'm the passenger a hundred percent of the time that the things like passenger power seats in the adjustable arm rest come into play. The new armrest is completely geared towards the driver as it is actually cutaway for the passenger's elbow. As for how the new Tig accelerates, as I said it seem to bother her at first on the test drive but now she says it's fine and has plenty of power to do what she needs it to do. 

I am definitely excited and happy with the new car, and I think I am just picking at nits, honestly! 

Congrats on your new Tiguan!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> --Rock chips
> --Running over crap and doing undercarriage damage
> --Holding new engine at constant speed for long trip (no-no by basically all manufacturers' break-in guidelines for proper piston ring seating)
> --Abuse
> ...



So I finally heard back from the dealer and said that the car would have less than 500 miles on it (by the dealership manager). :banghead::banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy:

Why would the manager pick such a rare color to rack up miles? Idiot.

I guess I have to find another blue (or gray) Tiguan. I really wanted the blue - there's only 1 blue/black within 100 miles of here; there's a blue/gray combo nearby too but I prefer the black (have a child and worried he'll eventually dirty up the gray).


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> So I finally heard back from the dealer and said that the car would have less than 500 miles on it (by the dealership manager). :banghead::banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy:
> 
> Why would the manager pick such a rare color to rack up miles? Idiot.
> 
> I guess I have to find another blue (or gray) Tiguan. I really wanted the blue - there's only 1 blue/black within 100 miles of here; there's a blue/gray combo nearby too but I prefer the black (have a child and worried he'll eventually dirty up the gray).


I think the biggest question is why would the sales manager be so dumb as to drive a unit that they know someone wants when he could pick any run of the mill car that's been sitting on the lot for 100+ days instead that isn't spoken for?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> I think the biggest question is why would the sales manager be so dumb as to drive a unit that they know someone wants when he could pick any run of the mill car that's been sitting on the lot for 100+ days instead that isn't spoken for?


I cant seem to find the part where it was spoken for.

The manager picked the new Tiguan because they know someone will buy it even with the miles on it.

An aged unit that theyre paying floorplan on is not ideal for a demo.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> I cant seem to find the part where it was spoken for.
> 
> The manager picked the new Tiguan because they know someone will buy it even with the miles on it.
> 
> An aged unit that theyre paying floorplan on is not ideal for a demo.


That's correct - it wasn't technically spoken for. I showed interest on 8/3 and verified that they'd accept the VW F&F voucher for it. The salesman said to let him know if I wanted the car, so he'd tell the manager to stop driving it (he started driving it on 8/1. I replied, on 8/3, to the effect of first tell me how many miles are on it at this very second and I'll let you know if I'm interested.

It wasn't until today (when I called them) that he finally told me. I was told that they took down my email down wrong, which was BS because I emailed (the salespeople I dealt with directly) on 8/4 after not getting the expected email on 8/3. I have a feeling that even if I had told them to stop driving it on 8/3, it would have had at least 50-100 miles, which is a likely deal-breaker. Their website has dropped the price by $1000 off MSRP, but I'd be using a F&F voucher for $500 below invoice, so I doubt that they'd discount my price any further (if I would be willing to take a "new" car with 500 miles on the ODO).


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> That's correct - it wasn't technically spoken for. I showed interest on 8/3 and verified that they'd accept the VW F&F voucher for it. The salesman said to let him know if I wanted the car, so he'd tell the manager to stop driving it (he started driving it on 8/1. I replied, on 8/3, to the effect of first tell me how many miles are on it at this very second and I'll let you know if I'm interested.
> 
> It wasn't until today (when I called them) that he finally told me. I was told that they took down my email down wrong, which was BS because I emailed (the salespeople I dealt with directly) on 8/4 after not getting the expected email on 8/3. I have a feeling that even if I had told them to stop driving it on 8/3, it would have had at least 50-100 miles, which is a likely deal-breaker. Their website has dropped the price by $1000 off MSRP, but I'd be using a F&F voucher for $500 below invoice, so I doubt that they'd discount my price any further (if I would be willing to take a "new" car with 500 miles on the ODO).


Well, I was wrong - they will budge and now the dealer is offering me $1000 below dealer invoice because of mileage (which is being discounted over 3 times the lease devaluation for the miles). I may bite...no such color combination within 200 miles of me.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> Well, I was wrong - they will budge and now the dealer is offering me $1000 below dealer invoice because of mileage (which is being discounted over 3 times the lease devaluation for the miles). I may bite...no such color combination within 200 miles of me.


Do it... just go over it and point out the things you want touched up, if any!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> Well, I was wrong - they will budge and now the dealer is offering me $1000 below dealer invoice because of mileage (which is being discounted over 3 times the lease devaluation for the miles). I may bite...no such color combination within 200 miles of me.


check it very, very closely. rock chip? no deal


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> check it very, very closely. rock chip? no deal


WTF - before I was told the car has no more than 500 miles, and I just got an email saying it has a little over 700. I was OK with 500, but this seems a little too much now. The 1k off invoice reflects the 700 miles.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Canadian here, 

Just got quoted on a white Highline, with driver's assistance package. 

36mo, 20k, $0down, 1k off MSRP, 0.99% rate, 58% Residual, $660 per mo. tax inc. 

Am I doing alright, or is there more money on the table.


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

AIRider said:


> Canadian here,
> 
> Just got quoted on a white Highline, with driver's assistance package.
> 
> ...


Just got a quote on a confortline with third row and nav pack. 1094$ of MSRP and 2.99%

for buying.... may be I'll go with the lease if you keep it after 3 years do you keep the rate at .99%

Where are you located?


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

PATVW said:


> Just got a quote on a confortline with third row and nav pack. 1094$ of MSRP and 2.99%
> 
> for buying.... may be I'll go with the lease if you keep it after 3 years do you keep the rate at .99%
> 
> Where are you located?


Any indication when they expect to have some at the dealership?


----------



## NW_GTI (Aug 26, 2015)

I just received the latest 2018 Tiguan order guide dated 7/28/17 and it was corrected to reflect that the passenger seat on the SEL Prem. is manual and not powered.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

NW_GTI said:


> I just received the latest 2018 Tiguan order guide dated 7/28/17 and it was corrected to reflect that the passenger seat on the SEL Prem. is manual and not powered.


Is there any way you can post it or link to a website? I know many dealers have them on their websites, but the newest one I've seen is late June.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

NW_GTI said:


> I just received the latest 2018 Tiguan order guide dated 7/28/17 and it was corrected to reflect that the passenger seat on the SEL Prem. is manual and not powered.


Does it have invoice prices listed? Are you at liberty to post the guide in the thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bateau said:


> Does it have invoice prices listed? Are you at liberty to post the guide in the thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Invoice is usually ~%96 of MSRP for the car at any trim level. Option packages/accessories are ~86% of MSRP. I followed this guidance for my estimate-when I got the dealer invoice from VWGoA (since I was using their partner program), I was off by less than $50 on an SEL premium with 4 accessories. I told the person on the phone about the 96/86 method and he pretty much agreed that its a good way to do it (without explicitly saying so). Edmunds.com will eventually post the invoice prices on their site, if the past is any indication of the future.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

richyrich999 said:


> Any indication when they expect to have some at the dealership?


I drove by Owasco VW in Whitby this morning, and saw a trailer full of 2018 tigs

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> Invoice is usually ~%96 of MSRP for the car at any trim level. Option packages/accessories are ~86% of MSRP. I followed this guidance for my estimate-when I got the dealer invoice from VWGoA (since I was using their partner program), I was off by less than $50 on an SEL premium with 4 accessories. I told the person on the phone about the 96/86 method and he pretty much agreed that its a good way to do it (without explicitly saying so). Edmunds.com will eventually post the invoice prices on their site, if the past is any indication of the future.


This is probably a stupid question, but what exactly does "invoice" price represent? If it is the dealer's cost from the manufacturer, what is a realistic amount to aim for when negotiating? Will they sell at the invoice price and hope to make future profit on maintenance/repair visits?


----------



## NW_GTI (Aug 26, 2015)

Im not at liberty to post....but feel free to ask me any questions.
There is no invoice price listed in this version of the order guide.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

kakgungor said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but what exactly does "invoice" price represent? If it is the dealer's cost from the manufacturer, what is a realistic amount to aim for when negotiating? Will they sell at the invoice price and hope to make future profit on maintenance/repair visits?



Invoice is not dealer's cost. Invoice includes holdback from what I understand from a website called car buying tips I've always heard that $300-500 over invoice was a good number to shoot for. Then again, I'm using a VW partner program this time to get below invoice pricing. Even below invoice, the dealer is still making money, from what I understand.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

bateau said:


> Does it have invoice prices listed? Are you at liberty to post the guide in the thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Untitled by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

richyrich999 said:


> Any indication when they expect to have some at the dealership?


Bytek is showing 4 in-stock


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hajduk said:


> Bytek is showing 4 in-stock


Oh yes, interesting. None with the 7-seat package though. Could this be the "new-old" Tiguan - are they continuing to sell the old model as SWB and the new one as LWB? Getting in touch to find out...


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> I test-drove a SE 4motion with no 3rd row seat last night and I was...not impressed overall. The size of it is perfect to me: lots of rear legroom and the additional cargo space would be much appreciated and well-used. But the engine/transmission combination really killed the overall driving experience. I don't know that it's underpowered, but it certainly is not as responsive as the outgoing engine/transmission combo. I only had it out for about 5-10 miles through some mild traffic and backroads, never over 55mph or on the highway.
> 
> Once I disabled the stop/start function (which apparently has to be disabled every time you start the car since it reverts back to On when you turn off the ignition) and put it into Sport mode, things improved a bit. But it always seemed to be in the wrong gear when wanting to accelerate from cruising speed and had to downshift 2-3 gears to actually get going. From a stop if I really stepped on it then it was fine - but nobody (hopefully) drives like this all the time. This seemed closest to the normal D mode on my 2016 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Update on my 2018 Tiguan test drive experience: This week I test drove a different 2018 Tiguan, a SEL Premium AWD with ~125 miles on it. The driving experience was much improved! Well, in Sport and Normal modes anyway. The first one I drove had about 12 miles on it and there seemed to be significant delay/lag from when you step on the gas to when the car begins to accelerate. But on the model I drove this week with over 100 more miles on the clock much of that delay/lag seemed to be gone and the throttle response/driving experience was considerable smoother. I don't know if this is simply due to the extra miles and the 2nd car being more "broken in" or adapted to someone driving it but there was a noticeable difference. I wonder if there is some time/mileage required for the car to adapt to actually being driven or if there is simply a difference between individual vehicles and how they drive. But this did give me hope that the Tiguan could be a viable option for me in the future.

Though I must say that Economy mode still seems borderline dangerous for driving around town: there was still throttle delay, being in the wrong gear, and harsh downshifting when trying to accelerate from a stop or when making a turn. I would probably only ever use this mode for highway cruising. One minor annoyance: if you manually turn off the engine start/stop feature using the button and then change driving modes, if you come back to Economy that it automatically engages the engine start/stop feature thus overriding your previous decision to turn it off. I didn't spend enough time with the car to see if this can be completely turned off using the car menu (or default to off instead of on) but perhaps it's something that could be changed with VAGCOM or the like.

Unfortunately the more time I spent in the car highlighted more of the "cheap" feeling buttons, panels, switches, etc. inside the car. I know the new Tiguan is meant to compete with other mainstream compact SUVs but I just can't get over the feeling of the downgrade in quality/feel from the 1st generation Tiguan. I know this is sort of nit-picky and many people don't care given all of the technology & features/options now available but it's just something to note for anyone coming from a previous Tiguan and expecting the same fit/finish and quality of materials.

I really am loving the size and larger cargo area of the new Tiguan. The trunk seems cavernous compared to the old Tiguan (especially with the back seats folded down) and features more boxy/square opening which should help with maximizing cargo space. I was surprised again by how much legroom there is in the back seat and the spacious feeling heightened even more by the panoramic sunroof that was on the SEL Premium.

I think this could be a great everyday driver for a lot of people who want usable space, like the technology now included, and who want all the new safety/convenience features that are becoming available. While definitely not a "GTI on stilts" like the last Tiguan it seems to hold its own and can get of its own way (at least unloaded and with only 2 people in it). I don't think this will end up being my next car right away given how much I like my 2016 Tiguan R-Line but it has certainly moved back onto the potential car list for the future.


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

^^^^ the 2017 Tig feels like a "GTI on stilts"? 

Maybe we'll drive a 17 and 18 if my wife can live without the 3rd row. 

We have a 2014 Forester and I'm over it. Not to mention Subaru is extending the power train warranty because this CVT is junk. I'm hopping the Tig will be a good replacement.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

kkingma said:


> ^^^^ the 2017 Tig feels like a "GTI on stilts"?


a bit tongue in cheek, but that's how the 1st generation Tiguan was originally marketed...though I never felt that way about my 2011 Tiguan SE, but I could certainly see the comparison being somewhat valid with my 2016 Tiguan R-Line


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

greggmischenko said:


> Update on my 2018 Tiguan test drive experience: This week I test drove a different 2018 Tiguan, a SEL Premium AWD with ~125 miles on it. The driving experience was much improved! Well, in Sport and Normal modes anyway. The first one I drove had about 12 miles on it and there seemed to be significant delay/lag from when you step on the gas to when the car begins to accelerate. But on the model I drove this week with over 100 more miles on the clock much of that delay/lag seemed to be gone and the throttle response/driving experience was considerable smoother. I don't know if this is simply due to the extra miles and the 2nd car being more "broken in" or adapted to someone driving it but there was a noticeable difference. I wonder if there is some time/mileage required for the car to adapt to actually being driven or if there is simply a difference between individual vehicles and how they drive. But this did give me hope that the Tiguan could be a viable option for me in the future.
> 
> Though I must say that Economy mode still seems borderline dangerous for driving around town: there was still throttle delay, being in the wrong gear, and harsh downshifting when trying to accelerate from a stop or when making a turn. I would probably only ever use this mode for highway cruising. One minor annoyance: if you manually turn off the engine start/stop feature using the button and then change driving modes, if you come back to Economy that it automatically engages the engine start/stop feature thus overriding your previous decision to turn it off. I didn't spend enough time with the car to see if this can be completely turned off using the car menu (or default to off instead of on) but perhaps it's something that could be changed with VAGCOM or the like.
> 
> ...


i am wondering, the lack of power and drivability, could this be due to the cars low mileage and lack of driving? just like the GTI doesnt the car "learn" and adapt to the driving style?

other than that, i do not find my SE 4Motion sluggish or slow.


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

^^^^ the 2017 Tig feels like a "GTI on stilts"? 

Maybe we'll drive a 17 and 18 if my wife can live without the 3rd row. 

We have a 2014 Forester and I'm over it. Not to mention Subaru is extending the power train warranty because this CVT is junk. I'm hopping the Tig will be a good replacement.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like S level trims are starting to hit houston, texas in two weeks or so. hopefully they give me a good trade in on my GSW and a bit off the sticker on the new tiguan.


----------



## Vandon (Aug 10, 2017)

*Hitch Installation on 2018 Tiguan?*

Hey I just got a 2018 SEL Tiguan but have no idea where or how the hitch would be installed? I plan on using it for a bike rack.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

greggmischenko said:


> Unfortunately the more time I spent in the car highlighted more of the "cheap" feeling buttons, panels, switches, etc. inside the car. I know the new Tiguan is meant to compete with other mainstream compact SUVs but I just can't get over the feeling of the downgrade in quality/feel from the 1st generation Tiguan. I know this is sort of nit-picky and many people don't care given all of the technology & features/options now available but it's just something to note for anyone coming from a previous Tiguan and expecting the same fit/finish and quality of materials.


Exactly. This new Tiguan feels just like an early MK6 Jetta when it comes to interior quality. A pillar is now bare plastic. Armrest can't slide forward. Glove box no longer felt lined. Rear door panel is now all plastic as well.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

dcsh said:


> Exactly. This new Tiguan feels just like an early MK6 Jetta when it comes to interior quality. A pillar is now bare plastic. Armrest can't slide forward. Glove box no longer felt lined. Rear door panel is now all plastic as well.


My 09 Tiguan glove box wasn't lined with felt. And I seem to remember my A-pillar being plastic as well. It was also 27k, FWD and half the equipment of the new one. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i am wondering, the lack of power and drivability, could this be due to the cars low mileage and lack of driving? just like the GTI doesnt the car "learn" and adapt to the driving style?
> 
> other than that, i do not find my SE 4Motion sluggish or slow.


Coming from a B6 Passat 2.0t 6-speed manual with Apr stage 2, the tiguan did feel slow. APR stage 1 fixed it enough to my liking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Finally saw a new tig in person today at the dealer when I swung by for something else. Only had time for 5 minutes with it though and no test drive yet.

Quick impression is definitely prefer LED headlamp version.

In terms of interior, the layout is better looking than the current gen, but in terms of build quality, it is not better. I'd say they are on par perhaps? But some pieces like on the door handrest seem plasticy and hollow whereas current gen doors are hard and heavy. WIll have to do a more indepth look later. Then infotainment screen is very nice and high resolution though. Although I think that is the SEL and up version. Not sure how the lower trim one looks.

Found the steering wheel extremely thin, which I don't like. I think thicker steering wheels are better, but that could be because I'm used to it now. Not sure if it's because the display unit I sat in was not SEL Premium with a lower trim steering wheel maybe without leather wrapping? Are there two versions of the steering wheel for the tig? Old gen Tig steering wheel definitely thicker. New tig steering wheel is similar to the jetta rental I drove recently, which I also found to be really thin.

Don't like the fact that the handrest is not extendible, but most cars are like that I suppose. I like how current tig can extend handrest and adjust for height, although having this function makes the interior less classy. But adjustable handrest makes for very comfortable long drives because the handrest can just support the right elbow for holding the steering wheel. I can do 10+ hour continuous driving in current tig with elbow support and single hand holding of wheel and not feel fatigue, and I'm not sure I can do the same without elbow support and require resting arm on the torso instead.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Can anyone with a Tiguan owner's manual please tell me when the first oil change is due? Thanks. I'm wondering if there's any "break in oil".


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rochrunner (Aug 4, 2017)

We've decided against getting the new Tiguan. As background, I'm a 70yo retired empty-nester who doesn't need to carry any passengers other than my wife, but wants a vehicle to be able to do things like carry my bike inside, pack up for long road trips, haul large items home, etc. We currently have a 2011 Outback that has been perfect for our needs, but hoped to get something slightly smaller as a replacement. I always pay cash for our cars and we keep them 6-7 years or so. I've never owned a VW, but have owned an A4 and a 325i over the years.

After driving the Tiguan and about every other "compact SUV," we rejected the Tiguan mainly on general unsuitability rather than features, although we did have some criticisms on that front also. It seems to be targeted as a "family car" and we're just a couple now. It's mainly that third row that would be completely unused by us, but takes up room in the back and adds weight even when folded down. The salesman admitted that a couple other customers were turned off by having tho "jump seats" that they didn't need. (Incidentally, the reason they are there is so VW can classify the Tiguan as a "light truck," which I guess has an effect on how its mileage affects its fleet economy requirements; the AWD doesn't need them to be classified that way!) I'm also not a fan of panoramic roofs either. I just like it above the front seat, and it seems like that power shade could be a problem. But in the end, it was just too big and hardly a step down from the Outback.

The problems that we noted with it include the following:

My wife had a hard time getting the passenger seat adjusted and wondered how the car could sticker at almost $40K and not have a power passenger seat or a visor that slides back to block the sun. Doesn't VW know that the AllTrack comes with both of these?
The sunroof shade is light-filtering -- not opaque -- and when we looked up at it I thought it had some stains and then realized I was seeing the shadows of rain spots on the sunroof. I knew right then that this car would not be wife-approved! 
I borrowed the owners manual (with permission!) and read through some of it. Some of the features are IMO overly complex. For example, I'd prefer memory seats with a simple button 1/2 activation rather than associating it with key fobs, user profiles, etc.
Definitely didn't like the stop/start behavior. Yes, there's a button, but still...
Decidedly poor gas mileage, although it seems like many of you are beating the ratings.

We actually considered getting it on a lease since I'm also concerned a bit about resale value and general Volkswagen long-term reliability, but that would be a really expensive option. I was actually a lot more enthusiastic about the AllTrack, which would have worked for size and was a lot of fun to drive, but it currently has an odd mix of included and missing options, mainly lack of a heated steering wheel and a couple of other things.

So the Tiguan is off the table for this round of new-car shopping. But as always, I'll be open to anything in the future!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rochrunner--I'm in the some boat as you, but need the space of the Tig for hauling four golfers and their bags so the Tig meets my needs perfectly. From the sounds of your requirements it looks like the Mazda CX-5 might meet your needs very well. It really was my first choice as it is a little smaller and the cabin is very high class, but it just doesn't have the space I need. With the CX-5 GT you get a powered passenger seat and a conventional sun roof.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> Can anyone with a Tiguan owner's manual please tell me when the first oil change is due? Thanks. I'm wondering if there's any "break in oil".
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Checked the Warranty and Maintenance manual --- The first oil and filter change is "10,000 miles or One year." No mention of changing it before then and no mention of break in oil.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Was having my TT-S serviced so they gave me a 2106 Tiguan SEL to drive and then tempted with the new 2018 Tiguan SEL in the same color combo(White outside/Black leather inside)

Initial impression driving around parking lot at dealer was that the interior is too cheap for 39K and that while the interior space is great, that the type of materials on the dash and in the trim was too low rent to like.

I guess I will hang onto my GLK 250 a bit longer as it has more power, better mileage (35.9 mpg over 74K miles) and a simple but well put together interior.

Oh well.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Woj said:


> Was having my TT-S serviced so they gave me a 2106 Tiguan SEL to drive and then tempted with the new 2018 Tiguan SEL in the same color combo(White outside/Black leather inside)
> 
> Initial impression driving around parking lot at dealer was that the interior is too cheap for 39K and that while the interior space is great, that the type of materials on the dash and in the trim was too low rent to like.
> 
> ...


#1 SEL doesn't have leather
#2 SEL is not $39k USD


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> #1 SEL doesn't have leather
> #2 SEL is not $39k USD


That's a fail on VW's part: he probably was looking at a SEL Premium which VW distinguishes as a separate trimline, but to someone who's not a Tiguan lineup expert and just sees the SEL badge on the back, they're not going to know the difference. And the fact that the top of the line SEL Premium still feels so cheap at $39k is sort of disappointing.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Very well, I stand corrected. It must be a SEL Premium.

Seats were OK but not very supportive, but, then again, this is not a sporting SUV.
The hard shiny plastic in many areas made it undesirable.

The sad part is that the loaner tiguan (2016 SEL had only 1800 miles on it) is what I preferred for it's overall appearance and the 255/40-19 tires made it look sportier. Cargo space could be bigger.

I just don't see VW making a home run with this vehicle.

They need to distinguish themselves from the other vehicles in the market to sell well.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm surprised by all the interior quality complaints, looks good in pictures.


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

My local dealer here in Canada got some of the 2018 Tiguans in this week so I had a chance to test one yesterday. My biggest question was whether I would fit (I'm 6'5") as every vehicle I've tried in the past few months leaves me sitting way too high or way too scrunched with my knees pressing up against the wheel. I currently have a 2010 Golf TDI which I fit in quite well because the seat has great travel both vertically and fore/aft - you can essentially lower the seat right down to the floor. I've come to realize that SUVs are designed to provide a much more upright sitting position, which unfortunately just doesn't work for my body type. I left my test drive feeling that the 2018 Tiguan could have been an ideal vehicle (AWD, good storage capacity, advanced safety features, CarPlay) if the seat could go down an additional 1-2 inches - I had enough knee room but my sightline was right in line with the rearview mirror. An extra inch or two of travel probably seems insignificant but it's the difference between feeling confident that I'm seeing everything out the front window and having that nagging fear that I'm not seeing a pedestrian about to step out from the curb while I'm turning right.

I was also surprised by how little fore/aft travel the manual passenger seat has. In my Golf I can stretch my legs out completely straight in the passenger seat whereas in the Tiguan that's limited to about 70% of full extension. Both of the front seat bottoms seemed very short, providing support for just 50-60% of my legs (it seemed worse in the passenger seat but that might just be my mind playing tricks). On paper the 2018 Tiguan checks all the boxes for me, but after seeing one in person I was a little disappointed by the interior finishes (even in the Highline/SEL Premium trim) and the lacklustre seats. I think I'll give it another try in a week or two to see if my opinion changes or if I can find a better driving position. I like the exterior design and appreciate VW's no-nonsense interior layout/ergonomics so I'm really trying to like this vehicle.

My 2010 Golf was manufactured in Germany so I'm curious if the current European models have better headroom and legroom? After testing the Tiguan I tried out a number of other cars in the show room including a 2017 Golf. To my surprise, I couldn't even fit in the current Golf - there was no way to get my knees under the steering wheel. VW must have made some serious changes to the seat/wheel spacing over the years.

So it looks like it is now back to the drawing board for me. I receive a substantial car allowance from my employer but only if my vehicle is union-made, so that rules out all of the asian manufacturers as well as the VW Atlas (the Tennessee plant is non-unionized). I've looked at Volvo, Chevy, Ford, and Audi but had the same headroom issues in their small/mid-size SUVs. I'm not opposed to a sedan (though I would prefer something with more cargo space) or a wagon, but AWD is a requirement for our wonderful Canadian winters. I also want Apple CarPlay and advanced safety features (blindspot monitoring & adaptive cruise control being top of the list). I've heard that the Subaru Outback has good headroom and legroom but it is not union made. Any other suggestions for a wagon or SUV that might work for me?


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

...its analogous to what happened when the Passat/Jetta stopped coming from across the Pond. :sly:


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I haven't sat in the new tig yet, so I can't comment. But I'm 6'8" and fit just fine in the mk7 gti... usually vw is good with taller people. Are you proportional tall, or one of those super long legs dudes, or long torsos. lol.


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

AIRider said:


> I haven't sat in the new tig yet, so I can't comment. But I'm 6'8" and fit just fine in the mk7 gti... usually vw is good with taller people. Are you proportional tall, or one of those super long legs dudes, or long torsos. lol.


Before sitting in all these SUVs I would have said longer legs, regular torso, but now I'm starting to wonder if it might be the other way around. If the Tiguan seat could drop 2" and the steering wheel column would telescope out 2" I think it would be perfect - I could sit lower and further back without feeling like I'm reaching for the wheel. Does your GTI have power or manual adjustments for the seat height?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

kakgungor said:


> Before sitting in all these SUVs I would have said longer legs, regular torso, but now I'm starting to wonder if it might be the other way around. If the Tiguan seat could drop 2" and the steering wheel column would telescope out 2" I think it would be perfect - I could sit lower and further back without feeling like I'm reaching for the wheel. Does your GTI have power or manual adjustments for the seat height?


My MKV GTI has manual seats and I fit fine at 6'6. In the new Tiguan, I am good with the driver's seat, and can also fit comfortably in the 2nd/rear row while leaving the driver's seat in my preferred position.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Woj said:


> ...its analogous to what happened when the Passat/Jetta stopped coming from across the Pond. :sly:


You can't blame the puebla factory. All these cost cutting decisions are made at the corporate level.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

dcsh said:


> You can't blame the puebla factory. All these cost cutting decisions are made at the corporate level.


And I have a feeling it has a lot to do with Dieselgate.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> And I have a feeling it has a lot to do with Dieselgate.


Customers have been complaining about cost cutting for decades.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> Customers have been complaining about cost cutting for decades.


Decades? Maybe a decade.

The fit and finish of the MKVs were pretty nice for the price compared to previous and following generations.

When the Puebla factory is spitting out Tiguans for several markets, and the US/Canadian "premium" trims are decontented compared to Mexican Tiguans (interior trim pieces, available features), that doesn't seem like general "across-the-board" cost cutting to me; it seems targeted, but cost-cutting nonetheless. Like I said before, as an example, putting SE/SEL-trimmed rear doors on the SEL Premium when the Mexico Highline gets the full leather insert trim treatment - the Puebla factory is already making both types of doors - why give the US mis-matching front and rear doors? They could be saving $xx/door this way, but at the expense of turning off potential buyers altogether who notice the cheapness and other similar things (like others above have noticed during test drives).


----------



## fritz_GSW (Sep 19, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> Decades? Maybe a decade.
> 
> The fit and finish of the MKVs were pretty nice for the price compared to previous and following generations.
> 
> When the Puebla factory is spitting out Tiguans for several markets, and the US/Canadian "premium" trims are decontented compared to Mexican Tiguans (interior trim pieces, available features), that doesn't seem like general "across-the-board" cost cutting to me; it seems targeted, but cost-cutting nonetheless. Like I said before, as an example, putting SE/SEL-trimmed rear doors on the SEL Premium when the Mexico Highline gets the full leather insert trim treatment - the Puebla factory is already making both types of doors - why give the US mis-matching front and rear doors? They could be saving $xx/door this way, but at the expense of turning off potential buyers altogether who notice the cheapness and other similar things (like others above have noticed during test drives).


Why do US buyers keep complaining about cost-sutting measures that VW is making when, as said by yourself, it's not happening across the board but rather just in the US. Do you think it's a coincidence that it's happening in the US market and not in Mexico/ROW? Do you think it's because VAG hates the US? It's all about the bottom line, VW is in the business of selling cars, not giving you the bargain of the century. The US charges more import taxes and has more regulations to follow so it costs VAG more money to make cars for and more money to sell cars to the US market. That combined with the fact that US buyers are some of the cheapest (read that as value oriented), least brand loyal buyers in the world and you get them choosing not to buy a VW because a (insert asian car manufacturer) is less money. 

When VW was making cars with real leather and audi-like interiors they weren't selling nearly as many cars in the US because people just couldn't come to terms with spending that much money on a VW. To this day I still hear the same nonsense about how VWs are so expensive compared to (insert asian manufacturer) and then the same people are annoyed/dissapointed when VW cuts costs to compete with them. The American people have spoken, they would rather buy a cheaply made car for a basement price or a luxury car for a penthouse price rather than a well-built car for a third floor price which is what VW was built upon. You can't seriously expect VW to make their cars that much nicer than the competition for a marginally higher price.

TL/DR: Stop complaining about cost-cutting measures when US buyers only care about getting the cheapest possible option to get the job done. VW is in the business of making money, not giving you a bargain.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

fritz_GSW said:


> Why do US buyers keep complaining about cost-sutting measures that VW is making when, as said by yourself, it's not happening across the board but rather just in the US. Do you think it's a coincidence that it's happening in the US market and not in Mexico/ROW? Do you think it's because VAG hates the US? It's all about the bottom line, VW is in the business of selling cars, not giving you the bargain of the century. The US charges more import taxes and has more regulations to follow so it costs VAG more money to make cars for and more money to sell cars to the US market. That combined with the fact that US buyers are some of the cheapest (read that as value oriented), least brand loyal buyers in the world and you get them choosing not to buy a VW because a (insert asian car manufacturer) is less money.
> 
> When VW was making cars with real leather and audi-like interiors they weren't selling nearly as many cars in the US because people just couldn't come to terms with spending that much money on a VW. To this day I still hear the same nonsense about how VWs are so expensive compared to (insert asian manufacturer) and then the same people are annoyed/dissapointed when VW cuts costs to compete with them. The American people have spoken, they would rather buy a cheaply made car for a basement price or a luxury car for a penthouse price rather than a well-built car for a third floor price which is what VW was built upon. You can't seriously expect VW to make their cars that much nicer than the competition for a marginally higher price.
> 
> TL/DR: Stop complaining about cost-cutting measures when US buyers only care about getting the cheapest possible option to get the job done. VW is in the business of making money, not giving you a bargain.


I wasn't complaining about cost cutting, but the manner it's being applied, which in the SEL Premium is pretty obvious. I agree with your point, that it's not across the board cost cutting (like another post implied) but seemed moreso targeted at the US market. I was previously saying that I wouldn't be surprised if the diesel scandal made cost cutting even more imperative for VWGoA.

That being said, I'm picking up a Silk Blue SEL Premium AWD tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rochrunner (Aug 4, 2017)

pwaug said:


> rochrunner--I'm in the some boat as you, but need the space of the Tig for hauling four golfers and their bags so the Tig meets my needs perfectly. From the sounds of your requirements it looks like the Mazda CX-5 might meet your needs very well. It really was my first choice as it is a little smaller and the cabin is very high class, but it just doesn't have the space I need. With the CX-5 GT you get a powered passenger seat and a conventional sun roof.


LOL. That's exactly what we decided on! The only reason I didn't look at it first is because our other car is a 2015 Mazda 3 hatch and I've never owned two such similar cars at the same time. But our Mazdas have been so good that we might as well stick with what we know.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

fritz_GSW said:


> Why do US buyers keep complaining about cost-sutting measures that VW is making when, as said by yourself, it's not happening across the board but rather just in the US. Do you think it's a coincidence that it's happening in the US market and not in Mexico/ROW? Do you think it's because VAG hates the US? It's all about the bottom line, VW is in the business of selling cars, not giving you the bargain of the century. The US charges more import taxes and has more regulations to follow so it costs VAG more money to make cars for and more money to sell cars to the US market. That combined with the fact that US buyers are some of the cheapest (read that as value oriented), least brand loyal buyers in the world and you get them choosing not to buy a VW because a (insert asian car manufacturer) is less money.
> 
> When VW was making cars with real leather and audi-like interiors they weren't selling nearly as many cars in the US because people just couldn't come to terms with spending that much money on a VW. To this day I still hear the same nonsense about how VWs are so expensive compared to (insert asian manufacturer) and then the same people are annoyed/dissapointed when VW cuts costs to compete with them. The American people have spoken, they would rather buy a cheaply made car for a basement price or a luxury car for a penthouse price rather than a well-built car for a third floor price which is what VW was built upon. You can't seriously expect VW to make their cars that much nicer than the competition for a marginally higher price.
> 
> TL/DR: Stop complaining about cost-cutting measures when US buyers only care about getting the cheapest possible option to get the job done. VW is in the business of making money, not giving you a bargain.





rev18gti said:


> I wasn't complaining about cost cutting, but the manner it's being applied, which in the SEL Premium is pretty obvious. I agree with your point, that it's not across the board cost cutting (like another post implied) but seemed moreso targeted at the US market. I was previously saying that I wouldn't be surprised if the diesel scandal made cost cutting even more imperative for VWGoA.
> 
> That being said, I'm picking up a Silk Blue SEL Premium AWD tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I believe if there is anyone to blame for the cost cutting is the Japanese competition. One of the main reasons why VW started using cheaper materials on the mk6 jetta was so they could compete with Toyota to be the biggest seller brand in the world (which they did once or twice I believe). Dieselgate has nothing to do with the cheap materials, Dieselgate is the reason why we are not getting anymore diesel engines in the US. I understand how you feel regarding the door panels, I felt the same when I bought my GLI autobahn with nav back 2013, but I came to terms with it because of how affordable the car was compared to the competition and how well the interior was put together regardless of the door panels. Coming from an mk5 and mk6 GTI the GLI felt like a downgrade at the beginning (both GTIs were base models). Unfortunately like it was mentioned before, VWoA is in the business of selling cars and making money. Right now I'm on my second year on this Rogue and I cannot wait to get back to VW, the Rogue is not a bad car, but as a former VW enthusiast nothing compares to a VW.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Guys, you gotta realize that some of the cost cutting is simply because early buyers always get hosed. There will be a full power passenger seat in the next couple years, stitched rear door panels, etc. Every manufacturer pulls this crap, where in the early years of a new body style they take some stuff out that the final year of the previous body style had, and then they put those features back in as the new body style ages.

If you want the new hot thing, that's fine, but don't complain that it's missing X Y and Z because that's how it always goes and always has gone. Yes you are getting some other features no previous Tiguan has had to help balance it out (power tailgate etc), but there was bound to be some omissions compared to 2017s that will inevitably end up getting put back in in 2019, 2020, 2021, etc.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

nicolasl46 said:


> Dieselgate has nothing to do with the cheap materials, Dieselgate is the reason why we are not getting anymore diesel engines in the US.


Diesel gate has a lot to do with these cost cutting. Remember the billions of penalty? Where do you think it's coming from?

VW even removed the lock on the glovebox to save maybe 50 cents per car.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dcsh said:


> Diesel gate has a lot to do with these cost cutting. Remember the billions of penalty? Where do you think it's coming from?
> 
> VW even removed the lock on the glovebox to save maybe 50 cents per car.


lol what? Is it like that for all new vws? I just noticed that the new tig doesn't have a lock like you said on the glovebox. LOL.... w...t...f.... lol

I mean, in reality it's a piece of crap anyway since it shares the same key. If thieves took the time to break your windows or break into your car, the plastic glovebox with a crappy lock ain't stopping them. And if you're handing your keys over to a valet or the dealer or a friend, well it's the same key to access the glovebox. Some have valet keys for the glovebox etc but most don't. So who are you really locking out? most of the time it's just yourself. But it still really sucks they don't offer the key on the new tig. lolol


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

fritz_GSW said:


> Why do US buyers keep complaining about cost-sutting measures that VW is making when, as said by yourself, it's not happening across the board but rather just in the US. Do you think it's a coincidence that it's happening in the US market and not in Mexico/ROW? Do you think it's because VAG hates the US? It's all about the bottom line, VW is in the business of selling cars, not giving you the bargain of the century. The US charges more import taxes and has more regulations to follow so it costs VAG more money to make cars for and more money to sell cars to the US market. That combined with the fact that US buyers are some of the cheapest (read that as value oriented), least brand loyal buyers in the world and you get them choosing not to buy a VW because a (insert asian car manufacturer) is less money.
> 
> When VW was making cars with real leather and audi-like interiors they weren't selling nearly as many cars in the US because people just couldn't come to terms with spending that much money on a VW. To this day I still hear the same nonsense about how VWs are so expensive compared to (insert asian manufacturer) and then the same people are annoyed/dissapointed when VW cuts costs to compete with them. The American people have spoken, they would rather buy a cheaply made car for a basement price or a luxury car for a penthouse price rather than a well-built car for a third floor price which is what VW was built upon. You can't seriously expect VW to make their cars that much nicer than the competition for a marginally higher price.
> 
> TL/DR: Stop complaining about cost-cutting measures when US buyers only care about getting the cheapest possible option to get the job done. VW is in the business of making money, not giving you a bargain.


Cars need to be cheap. It's not like living in some major cities in many areas of the world (where they spend their time 99% of the time), where car ownership is not essentially a requirement as there are good public transit options. It's not the case here where land is vast. So cars need to be cheap as car ownership is 'required'. Whatever manufacturers can do to get cars to fit a certain acceptable budget, the better. It's good that VW essentially kept the prices in-line with past generation tigs for their lineup, despite heavy spending on new factory and getting a big bill for dieselgate.

Most consumer cars (except collectables/super/hypercars) will go to zero. So why spend so much for a tool to help you get from A to Z that will go to zero in value within a certain time frame? Which means if you're spending $100K on a car, it's $100K gone over say the next 10 years. Or around $10K spending a year. Unless you're the 1% rich and have too much money to throw down, otherwise most normal folks should focus on getting cheap rides that gets the job done. Spending more on a car and having a car 'allowance budget' is OK, but then you'd need to choose one with the best value especially given the competition/landscape.


----------



## ferniec (Aug 12, 2017)

Folks,

I'm in the process of leasing a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion and negotiated the price down to 36100 (MSRP 39270) - nobody can't find my color though  (gray ext, black int)
Is this a good deal?

First timer here in the forum and also in the VW realm 

Thank you


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

dcsh said:


> Diesel gate has a lot to do with these cost cutting. Remember the billions of penalty? Where do you think it's coming from?
> 
> VW even removed the lock on the glovebox to save maybe 50 cents per car.


VW started downgrading their vehicles with the 2011 jetta mk6, remember? No struts for the hood, no independent rear suspension, plastics everywhere, etc. Dieselgate had nothing to do with that, its just another manufacturer trying to compete for supremacy and making money at the same time.


ferniec said:


> Folks,
> 
> I'm in the process of leasing a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion and negotiated the price down to 36100 (MSRP 39270) - nobody can't find my color though  (gray ext, black int)
> Is this a good deal?
> ...


I think is a great deal if you got 3k off the MSRP and a newly released vehicle.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

ferniec said:


> Folks,
> 
> I'm in the process of leasing a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion and negotiated the price down to 36100 (MSRP 39270) - nobody can't find my color though  (gray ext, black int)
> Is this a good deal?
> ...


That sounds like a very good deal. Is your monthly payment in the ballpark of $400/mo?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

dcsh said:


> Diesel gate has a lot to do with these cost cutting. Remember the billions of penalty? Where do you think it's coming from?
> 
> VW even removed the lock on the glovebox to save maybe 50 cents per car.



There is no KEY for the car so how would you lock the glovebox??


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> There is no KEY for the car so how would you lock the glovebox??


There actually is a small key within the fob for my Kessy equipped SEL Premium. I have no idea what it's for (haven't had time to read the manual). My guess is that it's for when the fob battery dies, you can open the car by prying off the cover next to exterior door handle and unlock it that way, like previous generation VWs. So if that key was also designed for the glove box, then yes, VW saved $ by getting rid of the glove box lock.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Anybody know what fog light bulb is in the 2018 Tig? H7 or H8?


----------



## D.Johnson (Feb 18, 1999)

rev18gti said:


> There actually is a small key within the fob for my Kessy equipped SEL Premium. I have no idea what it's for (haven't had time to read the manual). My guess is that it's for when the fob battery dies, you can open the car by prying off the cover next to exterior door handle and unlock it that way, like previous generation VWs. So if that key was also designed for the glove box, then yes, VW saved $ by getting rid of the glove box lock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I did a quick test drive last week, and mentioned that about the key. The dealer says, in addition to pulling off the little plastic cover on the door to access the door lock, you can also pry off a plastic cover on the steering column, and start the car with the key. I didn't try. Maybe someone that already has one can see if that is true.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

D.Johnson said:


> I did a quick test drive last week, and mentioned that about the key. The dealer says, in addition to pulling off the little plastic cover on the door to access the door lock, you can also pry off a plastic cover on the steering column, and start the car with the key. I didn't try. Maybe someone that already has one can see if that is true.


Previous VWs with KESSY did not have a removable cover on the steering column. If the FOB battery died, you could just hold the key over the location the key used to go, and using NFC communications you can still start the car with the start button. I don't think the salesman is correct.


----------



## D.Johnson (Feb 18, 1999)

ATC98092 said:


> Previous VWs with KESSY did not have a removable cover on the steering column. If the FOB battery died, you could just hold the key over the location the key used to go, and using NFC communications you can still start the car with the start button. I don't think the salesman is correct.



Yup. He said that too. But he said that if absolutely nothing worked, then you can pry of that cover, and start the car with the key. I have no idea if he is correct or making stuff up as he goes along. Someone that has the car already has to see.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

The display unit I sat in at the dealer briefly was an S model I guess. It had no push button start and had keyed ignition.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

D.Johnson said:


> Yup. He said that too. But he said that if absolutely nothing worked, then you can pry of that cover, and start the car with the key. I have no idea if he is correct or making stuff up as he goes along. Someone that has the car already has to see.


Don't recall ever seeing that in my Passat manual, but then, who reads the manuals these days??? :laugh:


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> Previous VWs with KESSY did not have a removable cover on the steering column. If the FOB battery died, you could just hold the key over the location the key used to go, and using NFC communications you can still start the car with the start button. I don't think the salesman is correct.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> There actually is a small key within the fob for my Kessy equipped SEL Premium. I have no idea what it's for (haven't had time to read the manual). My guess is that it's for when the fob battery dies, you can open the car by prying off the cover next to exterior door handle and unlock it that way, like previous generation VWs. So if that key was also designed for the glove box, then yes, VW saved $ by getting rid of the glove box lock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My error. Didn't know there is a small key in the fob--never was told anything by the sales rep.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

No problem, I actually discovered it by accident. Hoping to tackle the owner's manual this week after work, and hoping to find my trim tool in order to install the aluminum pedal set (brake is easy, the other two are tough).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ferniec (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for the replies on my question about pricing folks! That's good to hear.



NewJettaLease said:


> That sounds like a very good deal. Is your monthly payment in the ballpark of $400/mo?


I'm getting $435/mo on the lease (MF 0.0011, residual 0.59 on 36/15K). At signing I'm just paying taxes (since I live in MD, I have to pay the whole value of the car  ) and the fees (625 acq fee + 299 "cap fee :what:" + 300 doc fee + 135 license fee)
This is for a 18 Tiguan SEL Premium 4motion


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

ferniec said:


> Thank you for the replies on my question about pricing folks! That's good to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No down payment? I think thats an awesome deal. Sucks that you have to pay the taxes upfront, but I guess that is why your payment is so low.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Test drove one yesterday. Will be picking up a silver white premium with driver's assist this week sometime.  

Like previously mentioned, I'm 6'8 and i found the seating position pleasant, not too high not too low. The drive was nice, and composed. The power was adequate, not fast by any means, but will hurry and get away from traffic if you need it to. I took some rather sharp turn under some speed, and the car held it great. 

To my surprise, the stop/go feature was way less invasive than I though it would be. Did not notice it at all in slow traffic. Overall, a very nice package. Either way the Tig will be wife's car to boot.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> Anybody know what fog light bulb is in the 2018 Tig? H7 or H8?



headlight - H7 - N-103-201-02 (VW part number)
foglight - H8 - N-1050295-01 (VW part number)


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

*All New Tiguan TV Ad*

This may have already been posted, but I just saw this excellent advertisement for the 2108 Tiguan. Typical VW ad, being clever, funny and here with a great soundtrack -- ELO's Livin' Thing.


----------



## pstiller (Aug 2, 2010)

Thinking of trading my 2014 A4 for 2018 Tiguan Highline (Canada) White Silver/ Saffron Orange. I didn't play around much with the audio during the test drive but it seemed to me that the fender system did not sound as good as the one in the Alltrack. I set everything to flat.
Any opinions of the Fender audio in the 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pstiller said:


> Thinking of trading my 2014 A4 for 2018 Tiguan Highline (Canada) White Silver/ Saffron Orange. I didn't play around much with the audio during the test drive but it seemed to me that the fender system did not sound as good as the one in the Alltrack. I set everything to flat.
> Any opinions of the Fender audio in the 2018 Tiguan?


I haven't played around with the stereo too much, yet, and haven't heard the Alltrack's (but did listen to my brothers 2012-ish Passat's, which is nice). With everything set to neutral on the bass, treble, mid, and subwoofer it sounded OK. I had to tweak it a little to get the subwoofer to be more noticeable. From the reviews I read, the Fender was recommended over the stock system. So far, after two days, I'm not disappointed since it covers up some of the B-pillar rattle I'm getting (hopefully that goes away on its own).


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> headlight - H7 - N-103-201-02 (VW part number)
> foglight - H8 - N-1050295-01 (VW part number)


Thanks


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

PSA: You can now build and order the Tiguan in Canada! The website got updated, just got the email!


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

AIRider -- "To my surprise, the stop/go feature was way less invasive than I though it would be. Did not notice it at all in slow traffic "

I've found upon stopping very light pressure on the brake pedal will cancel the stop engine function. Push harder and it shuts off.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

dseiiw said:


> AIRider -- "To my surprise, the stop/go feature was way less invasive than I though it would be. Did not notice it at all in slow traffic "
> 
> I've found upon stopping very light pressure on the brake pedal will cancel the stop engine function. Push harder and it shuts off.


Also if you move the steering wheel a little, it will start the engine as well. 

I am excited for winter, to see how this thing is in snow.


----------



## dabates (Aug 15, 2017)

We pick up our Highline (SEL Premium) 3rd Row / Driver Assist this weekend, I'm 6'7" and as seems to be the case with most, find it very comfortable for my size. The new Tig will be my wife's, replacing our 2011 Ford Flex Limited, I drive a '13 Touareg and certainly find the fit and finish better in the Touareg but would argue that the Tiguan is on par with the Ford. Anyone confronted a trailer hitch yet with these, we would like to be able to attach our bike carrier but I don't think it comes from the factory with a hitch...


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

dabates said:


> We pick up our Highline (SEL Premium) 3rd Row / Driver Assist this weekend, I'm 6'7" and as seems to be the case with most, find it very comfortable for my size. The new Tig will be my wife's, replacing our 2011 Ford Flex Limited, I drive a '13 Touareg and certainly find the fit and finish better in the Touareg but would argue that the Tiguan is on par with the Ford. Anyone confronted a trailer hitch yet with these, we would like to be able to attach our bike carrier but I don't think it comes from the factory with a hitch...


There are bike racks and tow hitches listed in the accessory pages here: https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Transport.html


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> There are bike racks and tow hitches listed in the accessory pages here: https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Transport.html



I'm interested in this too (instead of a roof rack bike rack) and have used the VW Accessories website. However, when you choose 2018 for the year, there are no hitch options - all that's listed is for the previous generation Tiguan. Thule's website isn't that helpful either (and for some reason limits the roof rack to one bike, unless I'm using the configurator wrong).


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Does anyone know when the "dog barrier" will be available?


----------



## dabates (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm going in to the dealer tonight to sign off on some paperwork and have been told that they have crossbars in stock for the 2018 Tiguan. I've ordered them for ours but have asked to see them before having them installed, i want to make sure that they have the standard T-slot in which case, you should be able to fit 2 bike carriers minimum, 3 if you get creative and have the centre carrier facing backwards...As for the hitch, the new Tig has a big plastic valance across the rear that you'd have to cut in order to accomodate a hitch, I'm not sure that I like this and may have to rely on the Touareg for hitch mounted equipment...


----------



## NW_GTI (Aug 26, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on a Pure White 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium w/4Motion. I opted for the 3rd row seating because we have little ones... Currently in transit from factory. I was told to expect it early to mid September. Originally wanted the Habanero Orange but I would have to wait until November because all inventory is allocated. We are changing from a 2016 GTI.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

NW_GTI said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Pure White 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium w/4Motion. I opted for the 3rd row seating because we have little ones... Currently in transit from factory. I was told to expect it early to mid September. Originally wanted the Habanero Orange but I would have to wait until November because all inventory is allocated. We are changing from a 2016 GTI.


Same here, we're changing from a 15/16 GTI as well. Picking ours tonight. I must say, in 3 years, not once was I bored of the GTI, the car always gave me a smirk while driving it. Really great car, and would love to come back to one in a few years, perhaps as a second car. For now, we don't need two cars, but definitely need more space!!!


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

dabates said:


> I'm going in to the dealer tonight to sign off on some paperwork and have been told that they have crossbars in stock for the 2018 Tiguan. I've ordered them for ours but have asked to see them before having them installed, i want to make sure that they have the standard T-slot in which case, you should be able to fit 2 bike carriers minimum, 3 if you get creative and have the centre carrier facing backwards...As for the hitch, the new Tig has a big plastic valance across the rear that you'd have to cut in order to accomodate a hitch, I'm not sure that I like this and may have to rely on the Touareg for hitch mounted equipment...


There is already a large cutout in the rear valance which allows access to the steel beam behind the rear bumper. The cutout is well concealed but easy to see if you look from beneath the bumper. I wonder how the hitch would impact the operation of the hands-free hatch release on the SEL Premium.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Drove the Tiguan up here in Canada yesterday.

Both the fiancee and I were a bit annoyed by that really short first gear - feels like utter hesitation from a standstill.

It seemed like this was not noticeable in ECO mode, but more pronounced in Sport mode. Can anyone else confirm this through their experience? It's really the only thing bugging us.

Wondering if it makes more sense to hold out and see if they do an R-line with DSG to get away from that transmission.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

mushroom_curry said:


> Drove the Tiguan up here in Canada yesterday.
> 
> Both the fiancee and I were a bit annoyed by that really short first gear - feels like utter hesitation from a standstill.
> 
> ...


On my two test drives I found exactly the opposite -- Sport Mode smoothed out the quick shift out of 1st gear. However, since driving my SEL-P for a couple of weeks I don't seem to have that feeling of hesitation. And, the Stop/Start has become very smooth. As someone pointed out perhaps the 8 speed is a learning system like most other VWs and it adapts to your driving.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

pwaug said:


> On my two test drives I found exactly the opposite -- Sport Mode smoothed out the quick shift out of 1st gear. However, since driving my SEL-P for a couple of weeks I don't seem to have that feeling of hesitation. And, the Stop/Start has become very smooth. As someone pointed out perhaps the 8 speed is a learning system like most other VWs and it adapts to your driving.


The one I drove had 25km on it when we started driving. You are right, as we drove around it became less noticeable. It must be that the transmission ECU is "new" and still had to learn a base program to operate factoring in the weight of the car and driving style.

Appreciate the insight! Sorry that I didn't catch that info in an earlier post.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Picked her up last night, did some odd 100km on it, and so far its smooth as buttha. Did a little highway round to test the adaptive cruise, and its fun. Lane assist is little freaky for me, but its a decent feature. Otherwise, I hope it serves us well, the plan is to keep this one for some time. Got some looks from other VW drivers for sure. And the LEDs are really fancy, they look great at night.


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

*New 18 Tig*

Getting ours on Saturday. Highline, 4Motion, Platinum grey metallic. Leased it as follows: price with PDI & options = $44200. Downpayment = $10000. 36 Month lease = 383.08 including GST. Residual = $22760 or 56%. All figures Cdn.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

buzzin said:


> Getting ours on Saturday. Highline, 4Motion, Platinum grey metallic. Leased it as follows: price with PDI & options = $44200. Downpayment = $10000. 36 Month lease = 383.08 including GST. Residual = $22760 or 56%. All figures Cdn.


Congrats. You have picked it up exactly how I would.
Hope to see you around Calgary in it soon!!


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Any word on R-line package in Canada?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erinmac (Jul 11, 2017)

Just picked up my White Highline with Drivers Assist Package (Canada).

It's so pretty! It drives smoothly and feels great.
I do feel the delay when starting at a stop light. But that's just the eco - the start / stop to save gas. Other than that it drives nice.

The back seat is huge and i'm really happy I didn't get the 3rd seat because the size of the back is so great. I'm concerned about the material covering the sunroof, it seems a bit flimsy and easy to tear if hit.

The digital dash is worth the extra price for the highline. Its so clear and the customization is great. I can decide what to display inside the speedometer center and the rpm center, along with more customization in between the 2.

The 360 view I'm going to really like when parking - it's fantastic! I find it will stay visible on the screen while i'm driving slowly out of the parking lot which is convenient, but could be annoying if i'm trying to get music on at the same time.

The mirrors automatically fold in when the car is locked. And the headlights look really sharp with the LEDs.

Overall I'm very happy and very excited for this car. Its gorgeous!


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

mushroom_curry said:


> Congrats. You have picked it up exactly how I would.
> Hope to see you around Calgary in it soon!!


Well, had to let go of my A4 3.2, the last of a string of Audis over the past 15 years or so. Sigh. Any ideas on availability of winter tire/wheel packages? Cheaper at dealer or Kal Tire or ???


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

buzzin said:


> Well, had to let go of my A4 3.2, the last of a string of Audis over the past 15 years or so. Sigh. Any ideas on availability of winter tire/wheel packages? Cheaper at dealer or Kal Tire or ???


Nothing beats Concept1 for their "ready to roll" winter tire/wheel packages. Might be able to grab something right now for a steal.

That being said I've only had friends buy from there, and never have bought from there myself.

I've generally picked up some lightly used Pirellis in the size I need off of Kijiji/Craiglist and then sorted out some nicer summer wheels.

Of course the dealership is the easiest option if you're after a really OE look that doesn't subtract from the look of the car over the (long) winter months.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

*2018 Tiguan fuel grade and performance*

I picked up my 2018 Tiguan 10 days ago - SEL Premium 4Motion in White Silver and Storm Grey. I think it has more than adequate power for merging into traffic and passing on the highway, and it accelerates very smoothly. I am also averaging over 25mpg but I have seen 30mpg on highway trips and as low as 22mpg in heavy stop-and-go traffic. Overall very satisfied with the performance. When I picked up the car, the salesman said he filled the tank with premium gas. I have not yet had to fill the tank but I a wondering if using regular gas as recommended would degrade the performance. I know the engine is tuned for regular gas but wondering if using higher octane would actually benefit performance or would I be wasting my money.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I picked up my 2018 Tiguan 10 days ago - SEL Premium 4Motion in White Silver and Storm Grey. I think it has more than adequate power for merging into traffic and passing on the highway, and it accelerates very smoothly. I am also averaging over 25mpg but I have seen 30mpg on highway trips and as low as 22mpg in heavy stop-and-go traffic. Overall very satisfied with the performance. When I picked up the car, the salesman said he filled the tank with premium gas. I have not yet had to fill the tank but I a wondering if using regular gas as recommended would degrade the performance. I know the engine is tuned for regular gas but wondering if using higher octane would actually benefit performance or would I be wasting my money.


i mean, it will never hurt to give it the best possible fuel available, so i do not think you will be wasting your money. 
i have always used 91 octane (highest octane available in my area) so i always use that.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i mean, it will never hurt to give it the best possible fuel available, so i do not think you will be wasting your money.
> i have always used 91 octane (highest octane available in my area) so i always use that.


 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

vortexmember1461 said:


> I picked up my 2018 Tiguan 10 days ago - SEL Premium 4Motion in White Silver and Storm Grey. I think it has more than adequate power for merging into traffic and passing on the highway, and it accelerates very smoothly. I am also averaging over 25mpg but I have seen 30mpg on highway trips and as low as 22mpg in heavy stop-and-go traffic. Overall very satisfied with the performance. When I picked up the car, the salesman said he filled the tank with premium gas. I have not yet had to fill the tank but I a wondering if using regular gas as recommended would degrade the performance. I know the engine is tuned for regular gas but wondering if using higher octane would actually benefit performance or would I be wasting my money.


I've read multiple articles over the years written by automotive engineers and specialists stating that there is absolutely no advantage to run premium fuel in a car designed to run on regular fuel. The conclusions without fail are that you are wasting your money.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

No sunglasses holder? Why?


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

pwaug said:


> I've read multiple articles over the years written by automotive engineers and specialists stating that there is absolutely no advantage to run premium fuel in a car designed to run on regular fuel. The conclusions without fail are that you are wasting your money.


The city provides us with drinking water from the tap, yet we prefer to pay a premium to drink it from a bottle.... premium gas may be better for long term protection from buildup etc. degrading performance and efficiecy 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone know if the front passenger seat still flips down / folds flat? Hoping it doesn't and is just a standard reclining seat now because my wife hates the passenger seat in my 2012 and the way it pivots from 1/4 of the way up the seat back. I haven't spent much time it in it but I tend to agree with her.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

acidrider said:


> .... premium gas may be better for long term protection from buildup etc. degrading performance and efficiecy


But, there is no evidence to support this--on the contrary there is significant evidence to show it is a waste of money. It's more important to buy fuel from providers who meet the requirements of the "Top Tier" designation. (Top Tier fuel is actually recommended by VW)


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

*Eh.*

My guess is that the new(ish) operators of this site do not know HOW to create a new sub-forum just for the Tiguan GII? 

I have never experienced a site that is so completely useless and impossible to navigate or just peruse on a SMART PHONE, than this particular, ad infested monstrosity. 

I think I know a little bit about how the "creator" sold it, and now it's in the hands of these new operators. Who as stated obviously don't know how to properly run a forum based website. 

If I can't read the forum posts on my iPhone because of the onslaught of ads, I am going elsewhere which I have. 

Except today. 

To see if there is a Tiguan G2 specific forum.

Which there isn't. 

Pathetic. 

Bye.

R


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

*BTW >>*

VW. If you're listening.

I'm mad. I waited 2 years for this new version. I drove my POS Jeep Compass while waiting, every drive, hating that Compass with a deep passion, and dreaming of a new Tiguan.

And then it came! Finally! So excited. Then I drove it. 

This car is a drab, Americanized slovenly slow, uninteresting unabashedly boring pig of a car. 

@ Tracy VW in Hyannis. I drove it. Returned it to the salesman in under 5 minutes. 

Very sad. Sad devolution of a vehicle. I'd be ashamed if I brought this to market.

If my wife drove it around, the acceleration lag would get her killed.

R


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I had the same fears after a couple of test drives. But, like others have also noticed, the engine response and transmission are remarkably better. The concerns I had before about lag and delay are gone.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rakeyworth said:


> VW. If you're listening.
> 
> I'm mad. I waited 2 years for this new version. I drove my POS Jeep Compass while waiting, every drive, hating that Compass with a deep passion, and dreaming of a new Tiguan.
> 
> ...


You sure didn't test drive it long enough and apparently you didn't read the other posts in this thread. The "hesitation" goes away with a little driving time.


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

*Funny..*

So maybe 5-10 minutes wasn't long enough for a test drive? It's still a boring design, I think. But, after hopping out of it, and wiping my tears away, the salesman offered me the keys to a 15K mile ~ 2017 Exec driven G1. 

Man,what a difference. What had I been waiting for! It had been there the whole time! Drives like a GTI on stilts as I've heard people describe it. What fun to drive compared to G2.

But they will probably destroy it with the "Tiguan Limited" remake for 2018..8 speed transmission? I hope they don't use this same TG2 motor in the TG1 Limited. Will they? Gads. 

Well, Jeep has a new Compass out. I guess i'll go test drive it, maybe wipe my TG2 blues away.

R


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

rakeyworth said:


> So maybe 5-10 minutes wasn't long enough for a test drive? It's still a boring design, I think. But, after hopping out of it, and wiping my tears away, the salesman offered me the keys to a 15K mile ~ 2017 Exec driven G1.
> 
> Man,what a difference. What had I been waiting for! It had been there the whole time! Drives like a GTI on stilts as I've heard people describe it. What fun to drive compared to G2.
> 
> ...


Never knew anyone who ended up with a compass willingly


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rakeyworth said:


> So maybe 5-10 minutes wasn't long enough for a test drive? It's still a boring design, I think. But, after hopping out of it, and wiping my tears away, the salesman offered me the keys to a 15K mile ~ 2017 Exec driven G1.
> 
> Man,what a difference. What had I been waiting for! It had been there the whole time! Drives like a GTI on stilts as I've heard people describe it. What fun to drive compared to G2.
> 
> ...


The Tiguan Limited is going to be some ultra sh!tty base model with gross wheels and cloth seats, there's details on it on the home page now. 

You can still buy a 2017 Tiguan, but you better act fast because they are going to dry up pretty soon.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Alelanza said:


> Never knew anyone who ended up with a compass willingly


Consumer Reports gave it an overall rating of 48 while the check rated CUVs ranged from 71-83.


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

Alelanza said:


> Never knew anyone who ended up with a compass willingly


You know it! 

I actually won it at a State Fair. What a shoddily built POS. It actually makes me think of my old brandy new 1984 Silver Rabbit GTI, Westmoreland build. Fun car. But what a poorly built car. Every little piece of that car had something to say, especially the dashboard. And at 70 MPH and the thing revving @ 5000 RPM, what a blast on a 5 hour trip. Miss those days and that car. But the engine and transmission were fine of course.

Well ****ty little wheels and cloth seats it is for me! I'll be calling the local dealer to inquire about a "Limited" tomorrow. 

I wonder why these manufacturers have to use such over-used names..."Limited"..? 

Really? Limited amount of time to create a better name, limited brainpower on the marketing staff, limited creativity in general (obvious from this G2 design :laugh or is VW just going to make this old design for a limited time? Idiots.

Cheers!

R


----------



## rakeyworth (Jun 4, 2003)

Damn! Off of the VW mother ship.

*"The 2018 Volkswagen Tiguan Limited will send power to its front or all four wheels via a new eight-speed automatic, just like the new new Tiguan."*

Better get to the dealah tomorrow! 

Nome sain?

R


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Alelanza said:


> Never knew anyone who ended up with a compass willingly


The new compass doesn't look bad. TBH, I'd shop for that car too in this segment. Worth giving it a chance at least.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rakeyworth said:


> To see if there is a Tiguan G2 specific forum.
> 
> Which there isn't.
> 
> Pathetic.


Why do people expect a new subforum for every generation of car? This was never done. It wouldn't make sense would it? Unless this was a Tiguan dedicated forum.

In the past, even in this forum, people owned pre-facelift and facelifted versions all mixed into one. If you have an issue, state your model year and the rest should be obvious. In the future, the Gen2 Tig will become the norm as Gen1 Tigs die out in obscurity, just as facelifted tigs discussion overwhelmed and took over the forum from pre-facelift tig.


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> The new compass doesn't look bad. TBH, I'd shop for that car too in this segment. Worth giving it a chance at least.


Sorry to hear 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Alelanza said:


> Sorry to hear
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk







The new one is way better than the old one. It's actually pretty decent looking and I'd say is a direct competitor to the Tig as a CUV. Similar price point. Similar type of car. The Compass is to the Grand Cherokee like what the Tiguan is to the Touareg. Basically a baby version.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

baboondumdum said:


> Why do people expect a new subforum for every generation of car? This was never done.


Don't understand how you can say this--take a look at the list of the VW Model-Specific Forums--there is a sub forum for each generation of Jetta, Golf, Passat etc.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5001-VW-Model-Specific-Forums


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

pwaug said:


> Don't understand how you can say this--take a look at the list of the VW Model-Specific Forums--there is a sub forum for each generation of Jetta, Golf, Passat etc.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5001-VW-Model-Specific-Forums


The Touaregs didn't have a separate forum. CCs didn't. Par for the course I'd say. All of these vehicles, and the Tiguan is a part of this group, is that they are not really that popular. There is no demand for it. Maybe when the sales of the new Tig is so far through the roof that demands a separate forum because there are so many users discussing it making gen1 tig discussions hard to follow or something. For the time being, what's the hold up anyway? It was just recently available for sale. Many don't even have the cars they want yet. And people are demanding a new forum and complaining on more than one occasion about it. It's up the mods and admin anyway.

I don't see any bottleneck or problem here with mixing and matching. Are answers not getting answered? Too cool for gen1 tig owners and don't want to see their annoying replies about their inferior tigs? What is it that requires exclusivity and eliminating of gen1 tig discussions?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

rakeyworth said:


> Well ****ty little wheels and cloth seats it is for me! I'll be calling the local dealer to inquire about a "Limited" tomorrow.
> 
> R


why? just buy a '17.



baboondumdum said:


> Why do people expect a new subforum for every generation of car? This was never done. It wouldn't make sense would it? Unless this was a Tiguan dedicated forum.
> 
> In the past, even in this forum, people owned pre-facelift and facelifted versions all mixed into one. If you have an issue, state your model year and the rest should be obvious. In the future, the Gen2 Tig will become the norm as Gen1 Tigs die out in obscurity, just as facelifted tigs discussion overwhelmed and took over the forum from pre-facelift tig.


this has been done for most models on this forum, by generation (not pre/post facelift within a generation)



baboondumdum said:


> The Touaregs didn't have a separate forum. CCs didn't. Par for the course I'd say. All of these vehicles, and the Tiguan is a part of this group, is that they are not really that popular. There is no demand for it. Maybe when the sales of the new Tig is so far through the roof that demands a separate forum because there are so many users discussing it making gen1 tig discussions hard to follow or something. For the time being, what's the hold up anyway? It was just recently available for sale. Many don't even have the cars they want yet. And people are demanding a new forum and complaining on more than one occasion about it. It's up the mods and admin anyway.
> 
> I don't see any bottleneck or problem here with mixing and matching. Are answers not getting answered? Too cool for gen1 tig owners and don't want to see their annoying replies about their inferior tigs? What is it that requires exclusivity and eliminating of gen1 tig discussions?


theres only one generation of cc. pre/post facelift doesnt count


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> why? just buy a '17.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. Those cars are still "first generation" AFAIK, despite cosmetic differences.

The second generation Tiguan forum is long overdue, when comparing the time it took for an Atlas forum to be created. As VW touted, there are (virtually?) no parts shared with the first generation Tiguan, so a separate forum is warranted to avoid any confusion and wasted time. I have several topics of discussion with respect to the Mk 2 Tiguan that I'm not posting in order to not waste anyone's time, which is annoying. Also, it's been rumored (based on previous posts and somewhat verified by salespeople I've talked to) that the new Tiguan is supposed to be the volume seller, surpassing the Jetta, so why wouldn't there be a separate forum?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> why? just buy a '17.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touareg didn't have it. The beetle, which has the longest lineage, only has 2 separate forums. Anyway, this is a site management issue that should be taken up with admins/mods. I'd imagine you'd create a separate discussion area if there is demand for it - both old and new models. Frankly the Tiguan is not very popular. The Gen2 Tig is still an open question. If there are not a lot of users, and you fragment the discussions, to who's purpose do you serve? In the not too distant future, this forum will be taken over by the gen2 Tig anyway, as the first one clearly wasn't popular. So what's the problem? Like waiting for old timer professors to retire so you can have their lab space. 

Anything this is up to admins/mods and not a community problem how they manage their site.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> Agree. Those cars are still "first generation" AFAIK, despite cosmetic differences.
> 
> The second generation Tiguan forum is long overdue, when comparing the time it took for an Atlas forum to be created. As VW touted, there are (virtually?) no parts shared with the first generation Tiguan, so a separate forum is warranted to avoid any confusion and wasted time. I have several topics of discussion with respect to the Mk 2 Tiguan that I'm not posting in order to not waste anyone's time, which is annoying. Also, it's been rumored (based on previous posts and somewhat verified by salespeople I've talked to) that the new Tiguan is supposed to be the volume seller, surpassing the Jetta, so why wouldn't there be a separate forum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not the Touareg.

And not the beetle either with the longest lineage in the VW lineup, which only has 2 subforums here.


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> The new one is way better than the old one. It's actually pretty decent looking and I'd say is a direct competitor to the Tig as a CUV. Similar price point. Similar type of car. The Compass is to the Grand Cherokee like what the Tiguan is to the Touareg. Basically a baby version.


If you think the only problem with the earlier model was not being decent looking then sure go for it. I guess if you're a bit crazy leasing one wouldn't totally suck, but to buy one you'd have to be seriously disconnected from the car market.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Alelanza said:


> If you think the only problem with the earlier model was not being decent looking then sure go for it. I guess if you're a bit crazy leasing one wouldn't totally suck, but to buy one you'd have to be seriously disconnected from the car market.


You talk like you're an oracle and in the know. You talk as if the Tiguan is such a hot commodity and free of flaws. LoL. How many jeep compasses hit a brick wall at 60K miles because of a chain tensioner issue that effectively totals the vehicle in 4-5 years while the vehicle still looks brand new? The Tiguan on the other hand. The build quality of FCA vehicles in general is not new to anyone. The old compass wasn't anything to write home about. Heck, I myself chose a Tig. But does that mean they're crappy cars? Moreover, does that mean the new generation of compass is crap? You seem rather dismissive. I personally am not going to dismiss this new compass, especially when it looks pretty good to boot. To completely write it off and state the Tiguan is better, without even cross shopping it, is not doing due diligence as an informed shopper.

With all the Compass bashing, always go back to the numbers. The Compass routinely outsells the Tiguan every single year. Almost twice as many Compass's are sold every single year than the Tiguan.

http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/jeep-compass-sales-figures.html
http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/volkswagen-tiguan-sales-figures.html


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> You talk like you're an oracle and in the know. You talk as if the Tiguan is such a hot commodity and free of flaws. LoL. How many jeep compasses hit a brick wall at 60K miles because of a chain tensioner issue that effectively totals the vehicle in 4-5 years while the vehicle still looks brand new? The Tiguan on the other hand. The build quality of FCA vehicles in general is not new to anyone. The old compass wasn't anything to write home about. Heck, I myself chose a Tig. But does that mean they're crappy cars? Moreover, does that mean the new generation of compass is crap? You seem rather dismissive. I personally am not going to dismiss this new compass, especially when it looks pretty good to boot. To completely write it off and state the Tiguan is better, without even cross shopping it, is not doing due diligence as an informed shopper.
> 
> With all the Compass bashing, always go back to the numbers. The Compass routinely outsells the Tiguan every single year. Almost twice as many Compass's are sold every single year than the Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Who said I like the Tiguan that much? I'm only here because I had a GTI and now the wife has a Tig, which will likely get replaced early next year and I always like to pay attention to what is out there and this is a great thread Tig wise. The VW can be a boring A to B piece of furniture but at least it has a good engine and decent interior, the compass has no redeem8ng features, though I'll admit the multiair is a very cool thing on paper. That however won't change the fact they lose close to half their value in the first year or so. Even that review posted earlier translates to "it doesn't suck as much anymore"


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Alright, we took the new Tig for a drive this weekend, a 400km roundtrip from Vancouver to Pemberton, sea to sky highway, a beautiful scenic road, with plenty of twists and turns, ups and downs. 

It rides beautifully, it corners nicely. There is roll, not as planted as the GTI, but it handles curves adequately good. The power was more than enough with 3 adults and a dog in the car. Passing uphill was a breeze if you plan your overtakes, not much power if you just punch it in the middle of an uphill section, but once you get rolling, its plentiful. Cruising at 120km/h (75miles) was quiet, and the car felt planted. I had to do an emergency aviodance maneuver not to rear end a brake checking idiot, and the car took the lane change nicely. 

From stop, if you push the shifter into S, the car will launch decently quickly to get off the line, I was surprised to be honest, it felt like it had some go until 50km/h or so. 

The lane assist is annoying as hell on curvy roads, I turned it off. It tries to keep you in your lane the whole time, even tho cutting a lane here and there is necessary. I will test it again on a more straight hwy over the weekend on our road trip to Kelowna. 

Very happy with the car.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

baboondumdum said:


> Touareg didn't have it. The beetle, which has the longest lineage, only has 2 separate forums. Anyway, this is a site management issue that should be taken up with admins/mods. I'd imagine you'd create a separate discussion area if there is demand for it - both old and new models. Frankly the Tiguan is not very popular. The Gen2 Tig is still an open question. If there are not a lot of users, and you fragment the discussions, to who's purpose do you serve? In the not too distant future, this forum will be taken over by the gen2 Tig anyway, as the first one clearly wasn't popular. So what's the problem? Like waiting for old timer professors to retire so you can have their lab space.
> 
> Anything this is up to admins/mods and not a community problem how they manage their site.


I don't know why you would advocate so hard to not just add a second gen forum? It would take the admins like 5 minutes to do.

As for the Beetle, the 2 forums here represent the last two generations, and do not acknowledge prior air cooled Beetles.

I would like a second gen forum since being a gen 1 owner, I don't want to have to sift through so much gen 2 garbage when it inevitably overruns the Tiguan subforum. There's literally zero reason to advocate against a second forum.


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

*The new Tigster*

Well, the whole "pick up new car" process went pretty well except.... they forgot to put on the 3M (doh!), the metal bumper protector thingee is back ordered, and there are bits of plastic film hanging from the interior lights and trim where someone in a hurry "detailed" it. And not a single gift (keychains are $6.99 retail) as a thank-you for your business! Hey Toto, we sure ain't in Audi-ville.

So, we took it back today and they gave us a "base" Tiguan as a service loaner: manual seats, manual tailgate, cloth interior. Now this, as a FWD vehicle, would make the perfect taxi!

Can someone tell me what the bolt pattern is on my Highline AWD Tiggy? 5 X 110??? Thanks.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> I don't know why you would advocate so hard to not just add a second gen forum? It would take the admins like 5 minutes to do.
> 
> As for the Beetle, the 2 forums here represent the last two generations, and do not acknowledge prior air cooled Beetles.
> 
> I would like a second gen forum since being a gen 1 owner, I don't want to have to sift through so much gen 2 garbage when it inevitably overruns the Tiguan subforum. There's literally zero reason to advocate against a second forum.


I'm not proactively advocating against anything. I'm responding to incessant complaints on multiple occasions about the lack of a 2nd forum, which really is a website management issue to be taken up with and decided solely by the admins. 

Who cares if it takes 5 seconds to do it. It's their site and their call. What is the purpose of even splitting up forums? It has to serve a purpose that is mutually beneficial to all (owners and users). I suppose part of the equation in deciding whether to split forums, is traffic.

So lets look at the numbers. 

-The *Tiguan*, which has existed for 10 years (2007-2017), has a total thread count of *7,729* and post count of *86,562*. 
-The *Golf MK6*, which has existed for 9 years to date (2008-2017 but 2013 discontinued), has a total thread count of *24,397* and post count of *453,912*.

And that's just one single generation of Golf. 

The Tiguan is not a popular car. Period. It doesn't sell well. Consequently there are not many users of the current gen. Say they split the forum and people eventually move away from the unpopular Gen1 Tig. And people start to discuss it less and less, and you have a continuously active Gen2 Tig. What's the point of having one dead forum and one active? Popularity matters. Splitting forum is a crowd control issue. The numbers don't really make sense but that's up to the mods.


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

buzzin said:


> Can someone tell me what the bolt pattern is on my Highline AWD Tiggy? 5 X 110??? Thanks.


Thanks. While you were arguing about forums for less popular models (activate yawn sensor, captain), I found the bolt pattern to be 5 X 112, the wheel size to be 6.5 X 17 and the offset to be ET 38, assuming you have 17" wheels, or 7 X 18 and ET 43 if you have the 18's that come on Highliners. Welcome. Now back to Forum MMA Tonight.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

mikebiketike said:


> No sunglasses holder? Why?


VWOA cost cutting. ROW models have sunglasses holder...and adjustable armrest, cupholder sliding cover, auto hold...


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Watch This Racy, 5-Cylinder Volkswagen Tiguan Scream Along the Nurburgring - The Drive
https://apple.news/AEnBcSGSXT-ipbI1eYktfag




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> The new one is way better than the old one. It's actually pretty decent looking and I'd say is a direct competitor to the Tig as a CUV. Similar price point. Similar type of car. The Compass is to the Grand Cherokee like what the Tiguan is to the Touareg. Basically a baby version.


At least they've got rid of those weird bulges that the old one had on the four quarter panels. I vividly recall the first time I drove past one on the highway - for a moment I genuinely thought I was seeing a disguised test vehicle!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

dcsh said:


> VWOA cost cutting. ROW models have sunglasses holder...and adjustable armrest, cupholder sliding cover, auto hold...



I am not sure the sunglasses holder is a "cost cutting" measure - in the US we have the Car Net buttons up there and I think (if current design is indicative of past design) towards the front of these buttons is a "back up" method of closing the roof if the electric motor fails (I think I had that in my MKIV GTI). I have seen a pic of the sunglasses holder (on a non-sunroof Tiguan) and it was huge (could probably fit 2 pairs).

The US models have typically had the cheaper cupholders (except for Rs, IIRC) so that's nothing new. I agree that it's cost cutting and the covered one looks better (but maybe the cheaper ones allow US Americans to have our Big Gulps and Venti Grande Bigly coffees).


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I test drove a 2018 SEL 4-Motion.....yawn.....some initial accelerator response lag...then barely adequate acceleration...nice ride quality...not so nice cornering/handling capability.....they have "Toyotaed" this VW......sucked all the little bit of German personality and driving dynamics out of this appliance....sad. Off to find a new Gen-1 Tiggy, or a used Q3 or Q5....


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

CC'ed said:


> I test drove a 2018 SEL 4-Motion.....yawn.....some initial accelerator response lag...then barely adequate acceleration...nice ride quality...not so nice cornering/handling capability.....they have "Toyotaed" this VW......sucked all the little bit of German personality and driving dynamics out of this appliance....sad. Off to find a new Gen-1 Tiggy, or a used Q3 or Q5....


I just turned 1,000 miles on my 4 Motion SEL-Premium. The lag is non-existent and the pickup is a lot more lively than my test drive on Tiguans with virtually no miles on them. I'm not going to say it's like my GTI but the more and more I push it, it's been more responsive in both the engine and handling departments than I had initially experienced.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

I am trading in my TDI Jetta for the Tiguan. Anyone know if the winter mats for the jetta would fit the new Tiguan?


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> I just turned 1,000 miles on my 4 Motion SEL-Premium. The lag is non-existent and the pickup is a lot more lively than my test drive on Tiguans with virtually no miles on them. I'm not going to say it's like my GTI but the more and more I push it, it's been more responsive in both the engine and handling departments than I had initially experienced.


I concur. 1000 kms on the car, and the throttle is waaaay better, less lag for sure, compared with the initial test drive. Cornering is also better than anticipated.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> I just turned 1,000 miles on my 4 Motion SEL-Premium. The lag is non-existent and the pickup is a lot more lively than my test drive on Tiguans with virtually no miles on them. I'm not going to say it's like my GTI but the more and more I push it, it's been more responsive in both the engine and handling departments than I had initially experienced.


I have experienced the same with my SEL-P after a couple of hundred miles.


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

Like thousands of others we decided to take the buyout and update our 09 VW Jetta Sport Wagon to a newer model. After the buyout was offered we test drove a new Golf Alltrack but found our aging bodies no longer wanted to climb out of such a low vehicle. We awaited the new Atlas but after a test my wife thought the size (essentially the same as a Jeep Grand Cherokee) was larger than her needs. At the end of July we purchased a new Tiguan SEL Premium which we have already driven over 4,000 miles. Our scheduled buyback visit was 8-2-17 where we left the Jetta at the dealer with a promise of a bank transfer in 3-5 business days. Today is the 16th business day and 22nd calendar day and still no funds. Last night my wife was told by VW another 2 week wait would be needed. Have any of you been treated this way? The Jetta was owned by my LLC from day 1, titled and registered to the same. Address and name of business are the same as mine. We are at the mercy of VW and it is obvious they have none. The new Tiguan is my 5th VW since 06.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

dseiiw said:


> Like thousands of others we decided to take the buyout and update our 09 VW Jetta Sport Wagon to a newer model. After the buyout was offered we test drove a new Golf Alltrack but found our aging bodies no longer wanted to climb out of such a low vehicle. We awaited the new Atlas but after a test my wife thought the size (essentially the same as a Jeep Grand Cherokee) was larger than her needs. At the end of July we purchased a new Tiguan SEL Premium which we have already driven over 4,000 miles. Our scheduled buyback visit was 8-2-17 where we left the Jetta at the dealer with a promise of a bank transfer in 3-5 business days. Today is the 16th business day and 22nd calendar day and still no funds. Last night my wife was told by VW another 2 week wait would be needed. Have any of you been treated this way? The Jetta was owned by my LLC from day 1, titled and registered to the same. Address and name of business are the same as mine. We are at the mercy of VW and it is obvious they have none. The new Tiguan is my 5th VW since 06.


For me, the payout was received 2 days after the turn in.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I returned both of my TDIs at the end of December, and it took 3-4 weeks for the payments to show up. It sounds like in most cases they have improved payments greatly, as I see both here and in an Audi forum of payments deposited within 2 days. Sounds like yours encountered an issue. My Credit Union lost the first payout check because the loan was paid off before I turned the car in, but VW wouldn't take the information and pay it directly to me. So there was no loan to credit the payment on, and someone just misplaced it. It took several calls from the settlement legal counsel office to get VW to reissue the check. The lawyer was terriffic, and I don't usually say that about lawyers in general! :laugh:


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Anyone heard any info on the Tiguan R. If the R-Line is going to be $40k then the Tiguan R might be how much? RS3 engine in a Tiguan could be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Will the R-Line have paddle shift at least, disappointing that they skimped on this, even on the SEL Prem??


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> Anyone heard any info on the Tiguan R. If the R-Line is going to be $40k then the Tiguan R might be how much? RS3 engine in a Tiguan could be fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not just get the SQ5 or RS Q3? In theory they can put audi engines in VWs, but then the price goes up. All of a sudden not far off from a real Audi. Or you can just tune your tig and get the performance one desires, however much more juice you can squeeze out of it.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Why not just get the SQ5 or RS Q3? In theory they can put audi engines in VWs, but then the price goes up. All of a sudden not far off from a real Audi. Or you can just tune your tig and get the performance one desires, however much more juice you can squeeze out of it.


Well the Touareg came with larger or more powerful engines than the Q5 n Q7 and priced the same as the Q7, so yea they can do whatever they want with prices n specs. RS Q3 isn't offered in the states or any other variant except the SQ5. The Q3 or Tiguan are the sizes I would be interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> Well the Touareg came with larger or more powerful engines than the Q5 n Q7 and priced the same as the Q7, so yea they can do whatever they want with prices n specs. RS Q3 isn't offered in the states or any other variant except the SQ5. The Q3 or Tiguan are the sizes I would be interested in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touareg is more comparable to the Q7 though, but was the engine better in the Touareg than the Q7?

We know the current SEL-P tig is ~$40K MSRP. So R line is more on top, and in the hypothetical that they make a legit "R" version of the Tiguan (like the Golf R), then it can only go up from there, right? So $50k? $60K? Porsche Macan starts at $48K and is the same CUV size range as the tig.

I guess there is value in the understated "hot hatch", which is why people pay so much for a Golf R instead of it's price range competitors, so maybe a souped up Tig is more ideal for some than other flashy brands.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I haven't had time to read through the manual about Auto Stop. I know I can turn it off, and it doesn't shut the car off in certain situations (e.g. uphill), but one thing that annoys me about it. If it's enabled and I'm parking into a spot in D and stop, the car shuts off. Then when I try to shift into Park, as the selector passes Reverse the car starts again for a split second and then shuts off again when I reach Park. I can't imagine that's good for the car. Is there any way around this other than manually turning Auto Stop off when parking? Otherwise, this feature is something I'm getting used to and seems to act more smoothly than on the test drives I had. I still turn it off depending on the traffic situation, but keep it on most of the time.


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> Touareg is more comparable to the Q7 though, but was the engine better in the Touareg than the Q7?
> 
> We know the current SEL-P tig is ~$40K MSRP. So R line is more on top, and in the hypothetical that they make a legit "R" version of the Tiguan (like the Golf R), then it can only go up from there, right? So $50k? $60K? Porsche Macan starts at $48K and is the same CUV size range as the tig.
> 
> I guess there is value in the understated "hot hatch", which is why people pay so much for a Golf R instead of it's price range competitors, so maybe a souped up Tig is more ideal for some than other flashy brands.


I only say it was because they offered a V10 diesel. 

Thats what I was thinking too because the Macan would be what I would buy unless the R was really bad ass or the QS3 came to the states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

rev18gti said:


> I haven't had time to read through the manual about Auto Stop. I know I can turn it off, and it doesn't shut the car off in certain situations (e.g. uphill), but one thing that annoys me about it. If it's enabled and I'm parking into a spot in D and stop, the car shuts off. Then when I try to shift into Park, as the selector passes Reverse the car starts again for a split second and then shuts off again when I reach Park. I can't imagine that's good for the car. Is there any way around this other than manually turning Auto Stop off when parking? Otherwise, this feature is something I'm getting used to and seems to act more smoothly than on the test drives I had. I still turn it off depending on the traffic situation, but keep it on most of the time.


Unbuckle your seatbelt. It doesn't turn off when you're not buckled up.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

baboondumdum said:


> Why not just get the SQ5 or RS Q3? In theory they can put audi engines in VWs, but then the price goes up. All of a sudden not far off from a real Audi. Or you can just tune your tig and get the performance one desires, however much more juice you can squeeze out of it.


Hmmmm......tuning the Tiguan is not going to happen anytime soon as the current motor has been designed to save fuel, not to be a performance feature. European versions have multiple diesel choices, which would have been nice.

Anyway, it could take months for APR or GIAC or REVO to formulate a tune.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

lol, there will be no tiguan R in the US.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> lol, there will be no tiguan R in the US.


Yes there will be


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> lol, there will be no tiguan R in the US.


R-line will be a package on the SEL and SEL Premium


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> Yes there will be


no there won't. there'll be an r-line, but NOT an r.



shawshank redemption said:


> R-line will be a package on the SEL and SEL Premium


they are talking about the r, not the r-line


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> no there won't. there'll be an r-line, but NOT an r.
> 
> 
> 
> they are talking about the r, not the r-line


Actually a performance model? Yeah, I dont see VW bringing any more R models here.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

shawshank redemption said:


> Actually a performance model? Yeah, I dont see VW bringing any more R models here.


Maybe, maybe not... http://www.autospies.com/news/Your-...Tiguan-R-Caught-Testing-At-N-rburgring-93969/


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

shawshank redemption said:


> Actually a performance model? Yeah, I dont see VW bringing any more R models here.


SUVs passed sedans in sales in the US with small SUVs as the largest growing segment. Having a sport model or a more powerful model makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> I only say it was because they offered a V10 diesel.
> 
> Thats what I was thinking too because the Macan would be what I would buy unless the R was really bad ass or the QS3 came to the states.
> 
> ...


There are others coming to the segment from Audi, like the Q8. Should be similar size as the tig and has next gen audi interior which looks really techy - bottom and upper screen.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Woj said:


> Hmmmm......tuning the Tiguan is not going to happen anytime soon as the current motor has been designed to save fuel, not to be a performance feature. European versions have multiple diesel choices, which would have been nice.
> 
> Anyway, it could take months for APR or GIAC or REVO to formulate a tune.


Yeah it's not designed for performance. But to each their own. This is attractive to me than a more powerful car that is less fuel efficient. I value fuel efficiency more but to each their own. Car for me is a tool to go from A to B, not so much about the driving experience per se. But that is not to say performance is not important. So I'd never go for "performance" variants of cars, unless its for vanity points like the body kit looks better or something.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Does anyone with a 2018 Tiguan find that "unclipping" the sun visors is very difficult? I literally have to use two hands to detach the end from the clip, otherwise it looks like my headliner will rip off. I use one hand to hold down the clip/headliner and one to unclip and swivel it. How is that useful if I want to move it while driving? 

This has always been an easy, one-handed operation in all my previous VWs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> There are others coming to the segment from Audi, like the Q8. Should be similar size as the tig and has next gen audi interior which looks really techy - bottom and upper screen.


I think you meant Touareg, not Tig. Q8 couldn't be sized like a Tiguan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IraceVW said:


> SUVs passed sedans in sales in the US with small SUVs as the largest growing segment. Having a sport model or a more powerful model makes sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but it doesn't make sense for VW to do it in North America. Nobody in America - or even on this enthusiast forum - wants to pay $40k for a Tiguan (recall VW dropped the price for a top trim car close to $3k in 2016)...so there's absolutely NO market for a $45k-$48k Tiguan. Half the people here pissed and moaned that the 2018 Tiguan is $40k for an SEL-P, and the regular R-line package will add probably another $1500 to that.

As it is most people would rather buy a lower trim/stripper premium brand than a loaded car from a less aspirational brand. The further north of $40k you go, the less and less people will even drive through a VW lot when they can buy a no option, base wheel, ugly Q5 Premium to floss in front of their neighbors.

Tiguan R is not going to happen in the US, because everyone here is too damn cheap.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> I think you meant Touareg, not Tig. Q8 couldn't be sized like a Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EDIT: I checked size stats and yeah the Q8 is a full sized. Have to say, just by judging the picture side by side with the Q7, it looks smaller. Might be the swooping lines and the proportions. Which is a good thing, since the Q7 looks more like a raised wagon. This Q7 looks way better and has good looking general proportions like the Touareg, X5, Grand Cherokee etc.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> Yes, but it doesn't make sense for VW to do it in North America. Nobody in America - or even on this enthusiast forum - wants to pay $40k for a Tiguan (recall VW dropped the price for a top trim car close to $3k in 2016)...so there's absolutely NO market for a $45k-$48k Tiguan. Half the people here pissed and moaned that the 2018 Tiguan is $40k for an SEL-P, and the regular R-line package will add probably another $1500 to that.
> 
> As it is most people would rather buy a lower trim/stripper premium brand than a loaded car from a less aspirational brand. The further north of $40k you go, the less and less people will even drive through a VW lot when they can buy a no option, base wheel, ugly Q5 Premium to floss in front of their neighbors.
> 
> Tiguan R is not going to happen in the US, because everyone here is too damn cheap.


Plenty of people, at least in this thread thus far, seem to not mind paying $40K for the Tig though, evidenced by a few self proclaimed SEL-P buyers. Although they could have gotten it under $40K as discounted from MSRP.

I wouldn't buy a performance tig. Then again, I wouldn't buy a performance golf in the golf R either. But that sells too.

But I agree in general, the further north of $40K you go, options change.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I would not pay over $40K for a Tig, but I would want a bit more power than what the 2.0T currently puts out. Whether it be from a tuning company or an upgraded engine choice.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> Plenty of people, at least in this thread thus far, seem to not mind paying $40K for the Tig though, evidenced by a few self proclaimed SEL-P buyers. Although they could have gotten it under $40K as discounted from MSRP.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a performance tig. Then again, I wouldn't buy a performance golf in the golf R either. But that sells too.
> 
> But I agree in general, the further north of $40K you go, options change.


Did not pay near $40k pre-tax for an SEL-P thanks to the friends and family program. Was considering the "plain" SEL otherwise.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> Yes, but it doesn't make sense for VW to do it in North America. Nobody in America - or even on this enthusiast forum - wants to pay $40k for a Tiguan (recall VW dropped the price for a top trim car close to $3k in 2016)...so there's absolutely NO market for a $45k-$48k Tiguan. Half the people here pissed and moaned that the 2018 Tiguan is $40k for an SEL-P, and the regular R-line package will add probably another $1500 to that.
> 
> As it is most people would rather buy a lower trim/stripper premium brand than a loaded car from a less aspirational brand. The further north of $40k you go, the less and less people will even drive through a VW lot when they can buy a no option, base wheel, ugly Q5 Premium to floss in front of their neighbors.
> 
> Tiguan R is not going to happen in the US, because everyone here is too damn cheap.


Other manufacturers have them. Jeep Grand Cherokee (JGC) starts at $30k. The JGC SRT with a hemi starts at $66k. 

Like others say, it would be there to appeal to the enthusiast who may not want a luxury brand and wants the sleeper look. The same ones who may pay for a Golf R or Focus RS when the price of those gets into luxury car territory. It may also appeal to the sports car buyer who wants the performance with the practical, all-in-one nature of a SUV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

rev18gti said:


> Did not pay near $40k pre-tax for an SEL-P thanks to the friends and family program. Was considering the "plain" SEL otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How much discount does that give you?


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> Other manufacturers have them. Jeep Grand Cherokee (JGC) starts at $30k. The JGC SRT with a hemi starts at $66k.
> 
> Like others say, it would be there to appeal to the enthusiast who may not want a luxury brand and wants the sleeper look. The same ones who may pay for a Golf R or Focus RS when the price of those gets into luxury car territory. It may also appeal to the sports car buyer who wants the performance with the practical, all-in-one nature of a SUV.
> 
> ...


I test drove the Lexus NX recently and it starts at $35K. IMO it's silly to consider a more expensive tig at $40K than that Lexus NX. The digital dash on the Tig is nice, but I'm not sure that's enough to sway from the generally better quality of similarly priced luxury brands.

More option is better than less, so more engine choices for the Tig is good if it ever happens. I'm personally never going to go for a hot hatch version of any car and pay a lot more for it. I suppose that is by far the majority, hence sales numbers of these hot hatches may be fairly low. But I respect some may want it. It just doesn't make sense to me.

That said, I like the fact they finally made the R-line distinctive on the Tiguan compared to first gen. In the first gen tig, the R-Line were mostly interior stuff. Some exterior trim pieces were different, but it doesn't give it a different look. The 2nd-gen R-line with a different front grille establishes it as something unique for sure.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

baboondumdum said:


> How much discount does that give you?


$500 below invoice.

http://www.vwpartnerprogram.com/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> I test drove the Lexus NX recently and it starts at $35K. IMO it's silly to consider a more expensive tig at $40K than that Lexus NX. The digital dash on the Tig is nice, but I'm not sure that's enough to sway from the generally better quality of similarly priced luxury brands.
> 
> More option is better than less, so more engine choices for the Tig is good if it ever happens. I'm personally never going to go for a hot hatch version of any car and pay a lot more for it. I suppose that is by far the majority, hence sales numbers of these hot hatches may be fairly low. But I respect some may want it. It just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> That said, I like the fact they finally made the R-line distinctive on the Tiguan compared to first gen. In the first gen tig, the R-Line were mostly interior stuff. Some exterior trim pieces were different, but it doesn't give it a different look. The 2nd-gen R-line with a different front grille establishes it as something unique for sure.


The Lexus may start at $35k, but it reaches $45k pretty quickly to add what the Tig SEL Premium has (plus a little more, I acknowledge). Add another $5k for the hybrid and you've reached $50k. And then you have to look at that Lexus face every day!


----------



## Arminho87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Any thoughts or advice on the following:

SEL premium(AWD/4 motion) for $39,750 out the door cost. No third row. 

Where does this fall in the line of people paying lately? Used Costco pricing to get sales price to 38,200, then negotiated a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Another 800km roadrtip under the belt, from Vancouver to Lake Country and Back. 

The car was marvellous, the adaptive cruise and lane assist was much better this time than in the twisties. Never once did I miss any power, passing uphill was a breeze. The speed limit was 120km/h most of the time, I had it at around 140km/h and the car was flying. It was very quiet at those speeds, much more peaceful that the GTI. Wife and dog, loved it very much. The pooch had the whole trunk to himself, and all the luggage fit behind the seats. :laugh:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

AIRider said:


> Another 800km roadrtip under the belt, from Vancouver to Lake Country and Back.
> 
> The car was marvellous, the adaptive cruise and lane assist was much better this time than in the twisties. Never once did I miss any power, passing uphill was a breeze. The speed limit was 120km/h most of the time, I had it at around 140km/h and the car was flying. It was very quiet at those speeds, much more peaceful that the GTI. Wife and dog, loved it very much. The pooch had the whole trunk to himself, and all the luggage fit behind the seats. :laugh:


awesome to hear! i have had the same experiences as well! 
also cannot understand why there is so much talk of it being under powered. i have no problems getting around or passing anyone. :beer:


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

AIRider said:


> Another 800km roadrtip under the belt, from Vancouver to Lake Country and Back.
> 
> The car was marvellous, the adaptive cruise and lane assist was much better this time than in the twisties. Never once did I miss any power, passing uphill was a breeze. The speed limit was 120km/h most of the time, I had it at around 140km/h and the car was flying. It was very quiet at those speeds, much more peaceful that the GTI. Wife and dog, loved it very much. The pooch had the whole trunk to himself, and all the luggage fit behind the seats. :laugh:



What kind of mileage are you averaging so far on these trips?? and overall??


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> The Lexus may start at $35k, but it reaches $45k pretty quickly to add what the Tig SEL Premium has (plus a little more, I acknowledge). Add another $5k for the hybrid and you've reached $50k. And then you have to look at that Lexus face every day!


You can configure an NX Fsport to $40K or so with a few packages you'd want and it's good to go IMO. You can go fancy and top it out under $50K though. Well the current Tig isn't a hybrid so it's not fair to compare a more expensive hybrid with non-hybrid. The Tig GTE hybrid might be coming, and I'm sure that may go well above $40K itself.

The NX is a much more refined vehicle than the Tig though. Very driver oriented cockpit. It feels more upscale too. Even between a base model NX with a few packages vs a SEL-P Tig at the same price, one has some deciding to do. While at the same price, the tig packs more features, it is definitely not as sophisticated feeling. The downside (or plus for others) is that the NX I think is very small, and similar in size to the first gen tig. At least the interior does. And you barely have much trunk space.

I think it looks alright. The Fsport trim looks better than normal trim.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Hey PZ, long time no see. I looked at that SQ5 the day we met up. $60k. I honestly would rather have the SEL Prem with $20k left in my pocket. They're both made in Mexico and Audi clearly skimped on the build. No clear coat under the hood, it's not an Audi any more (I know I'm nitpicking, but the Tiguan does have clear under the hood, maybe all Puebla cars finally get clear under the hood now, unlike their elder mk4 brethren). Look at the content too, it's not just an assembly thing, its 60% Mexican components too. I'll pass until the Chiapas factory has had some tenure. 

I get it, big brakes, big engine, MLB Evo, it's cool. I just can't swallow the cost and I'd rather get a top tier Tiguan MQB and see what the engine can do.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

With the SQ5, at least you get the engine form Europe....not the Mexican built engine in the new Tiggy......

I ended buying a CPO Audi Q3 with 6500 miles on it...for about $500 more than a new Gen-2 Tiggy S.....


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

CC'ed said:


> With the SQ5, at least you get the engine form Europe....not the Mexican built engine in the new Tiggy......
> 
> I ended buying a CPO Audi Q3 with 6500 miles on it...for about $500 more than a new Gen-2 Tiggy S.....


But the Q3 is basically a gen1 Tig with an audi badge and trim. While the gen2 Tig, even S trim, is a legit new vehicle with new warranty etc. But feature for feature, maybe the CPO Q3 is better. I agree the base trim gen2 Tig is not a very attractive package.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> You can configure an NX Fsport to $40K or so with a few packages you'd want and it's good to go IMO. You can go fancy and top it out under $50K though. Well the current Tig isn't a hybrid so it's not fair to compare a more expensive hybrid with non-hybrid. The Tig GTE hybrid might be coming, and I'm sure that may go well above $40K itself.
> 
> The NX is a much more refined vehicle than the Tig though. Very driver oriented cockpit. It feels more upscale too. Even between a base model NX with a few packages vs a SEL-P Tig at the same price, one has some deciding to do. While at the same price, the tig packs more features, it is definitely not as sophisticated feeling. The downside (or plus for others) is that the NX I think is very small, and similar in size to the first gen tig. At least the interior does. And you barely have much trunk space.
> 
> I think it looks alright. The Fsport trim looks better than normal trim.


Well, to equip an NX with at least everything I get with a Tiguan SEL Premium, $45k is the absolute minimum. The F-Sport package starts at $38.5k with AWD before adding anything. And the most significant option I might consider the NX for is ventilated seats, and it wasn't available in the F-Sport that I could find. So overall, with equipment that I desire on my next car, I can get (assuming list prices) a Tig SEL Premium for just under $38.5k, the NX for about $46k, or maybe the Mazda CX-5 for just under $34k (assuming the coming diesel will be a bit higher). And the Tiguan has a warranty that blows both of the others out of the water. And I think the new Tiguan looks very nice.

I prefer the larger size of the Tig over the NX as well. I had a previous Tiguan, and now drive a Q5. Don't really care for the Audi, but like the size very much. The new Tiguan is 3" longer than my Q5, so pretty much exactly what I want for size. For the Tiguan to be 100% what I would want, it needs ventilated seats and a Heads Up display. Sicne the Atlas has the seats, it would have been nice to have them here as well. And the HUD is available in the Tiguan in other markets, so it could have been done here as well.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

alarum_78 said:


> What kind of mileage are you averaging so far on these trips?? and overall??


To be honest, I did not track it accurately, but the car did show 8.2l/100km, since start, extended is more like 9.5l/100km, I expect this to drop a little more once the car is fully broken into. 

Question. The LED high beams are amazing, they light everything super clear! But the low beams are pointed dangerously super close to the ground, what I mean, for the speed of travel, 120km/h and the lights ahead were not enough to anticipate the road, is there a way to point them up a bit.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

AIRider said:


> Question. The LED high beams are amazing, they light everything super clear! But the low beams are pointed dangerously super close to the ground, what I mean, for the speed of travel, 120km/h and the lights ahead were not enough to anticipate the road, is there a way to point them up a bit.


Certainly possible to aim the lights higher, but I caution you doing so on your own. Modern headlights have strict aiming requirements to ensure you don't blind an oncoming driver. It's certainly possible yours are aimed incorrectly, but I would have them checked by the dealer to make sure you don't go too high.


----------



## kakgungor (Jun 21, 2017)

After a couple of test drives with the new Tiguan I've had to unfortunately eliminate it from my list of potential new vehicles. The deal breaker for me is the lack of mobility of the front seats (especially the passenger seat). In my 2010 Golf TDI the tracks are much longer. The Tiguan seats stop moving back about at about 60% of where I would expect them to travel. My view out the front window when driving is also compromised by the rearview mirror and the driver assistance camera - the seat needs to go down about 2-3 inches from where it stops to be comfortable. I preferred the 2017 Mazda CX-5 over the Tiguan but it too had slightly too little leg and headroom for me. I am now looking at the 2018 Audi Q5 which has much more flexibility in terms of seating position (which you would expect for a $20,000 price increase!). It's such a shame that the more mainstream brands don't offer better seat travel for tall people like myself. I'm guessing it is a cost issue given that most seats are now motorized.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> Well, to equip an NX with at least everything I get with a Tiguan SEL Premium, $45k is the absolute minimum. The F-Sport package starts at $38.5k with AWD before adding anything. And the most significant option I might consider the NX for is ventilated seats, and it wasn't available in the F-Sport that I could find. So overall, with equipment that I desire on my next car, I can get (assuming list prices) a Tig SEL Premium for just under $38.5k, the NX for about $46k, or maybe the Mazda CX-5 for just under $34k (assuming the coming diesel will be a bit higher). And the Tiguan has a warranty that blows both of the others out of the water. And I think the new Tiguan looks very nice.
> 
> I prefer the larger size of the Tig over the NX as well. I had a previous Tiguan, and now drive a Q5. Don't really care for the Audi, but like the size very much. The new Tiguan is 3" longer than my Q5, so pretty much exactly what I want for size. For the Tiguan to be 100% what I would want, it needs ventilated seats and a Heads Up display. Sicne the Atlas has the seats, it would have been nice to have them here as well. And the HUD is available in the Tiguan in other markets, so it could have been done here as well.


Ventilated seats are an option. The model I test drove had it.

It's a smaller car for sure. Kinda like the first gen tig.

TBH, I'm no fan of the HUD in the 2nd gen Tig. Not a fan of these pop up screens. It looks cheap and tacky. The best implementation of HUD are ones that reflect off the windscreen seemlessly. Anything else is a cheap knockoff and an afterthought, which is what the Tiguan HUD, if they were available here, would be. Might as well add aftermarket HUD options like the Garmin one or a Navdy.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> Ventilated seats are an option. The model I test drove had it.
> 
> It's a smaller car for sure. Kinda like the first gen tig.
> 
> TBH, I'm no fan of the HUD in the 2nd gen Tig. Not a fan of these pop up screens. It looks cheap and tacky. The best implementation of HUD are ones that reflect off the windscreen seemlessly. Anything else is a cheap knockoff and an afterthought, which is what the Tiguan HUD, if they were available here, would be. Might as well add aftermarket HUD options like the Garmin one or a Navdy.


I couldn't get that seat option with the F-Sport using the web configurator. For me, the 1st gen Tig was too small for me. One reason I didn't keep it more then three years. I wasn't aware the Tiguan HUD was one of those pop up screens. I though it was a windshield projection. That certainly drops it down in my consideration list.

Anyway, if I decided on an NX, I would want the hybrid, and that really pushes the price. I'm up to $48.6k on the build site. Besides the hybrid, I think ventilated seats are the only thing the NX would have over the Tiguan. Not much for $10k difference.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

ATC98092 said:


> I wasn't aware the Tiguan HUD was one of those pop up screens. I though it was a windshield projection.


There are no pop up screens in the Gen2 Tig to my knowledge. In the SEL P the display is either the center screen or you can place the NAV information on the display in front of the driver.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> I couldn't get that seat option with the F-Sport using the web configurator. For me, the 1st gen Tig was too small for me. One reason I didn't keep it more then three years. I wasn't aware the Tiguan HUD was one of those pop up screens. I though it was a windshield projection. That certainly drops it down in my consideration list.
> 
> Anyway, if I decided on an NX, I would want the hybrid, and that really pushes the price. I'm up to $48.6k on the build site. Besides the hybrid, I think ventilated seats are the only thing the NX would have over the Tiguan. Not much for $10k difference.





pwaug said:


> There are no pop up screens in the Gen2 Tig to my knowledge. In the SEL P the display is either the center screen or you can place the NAV information on the display in front of the driver.


The HUD is AFAIK not available for NA gen 2 Tigs. But they are available for European Tigs, which in his hypothetical that they were to release it here also, ought to look like this:






Which is frankly very ugly. It is what Mazda did with their HUD, just a popup screen. Eww. For me, I rather not have such ugly gimmicks. Project it onto the windscreen seamlessly then I'll take it. If not I rather not have it.

As for hybrid, well we have to compare apples to apples. The Tiguan GTE hybrid, which isn't out, will likely be north of $40k as it has a full suite + it is hybrid. Might even end up being similar to the hybrid NX. Anyway, NX is just one option of many in this price range of $35-40K give or take.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

baboondumdum said:


> Which is frankly very ugly. It is what Mazda did with their HUD, just a popup screen. Eww. For me, I rather not have such ugly gimmicks. Project it onto the windscreen seamlessly then I'll take it. If not I rather not have it.
> 
> As for hybrid, well we have to compare apples to apples. The Tiguan GTE hybrid, which isn't out, will likely be north of $40k as it has a full suite + it is hybrid. Might even end up being similar to the hybrid NX. Anyway, NX is just one option of many in this price range of $35-40K give or take.


It doesn't look as bad as I thought, but still not as nice as windshield projection.

If they'd announce the GTE Hybrid becoming available some time next year, I'd gladly wait for it. I drove the Jetta Hybrid and was impressed. I would have bought it instead of my Passat TDI if it hadn't been for the RNS-315 radio. Cannot stand that one, even though it's in my daughter's GTI. By the time the 2016 Hybrid came out with the new radios, I was deep into selling my diesels back to VW, and didn't want a sedan any longer. My Q5 was just an older model to tide me over until the new Tiguan was released, or the Mazda CX-5 diesel hit the market. I might still go that way, but we are a strong VW family and really like the Tiguan.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> It doesn't look as bad as I thought, but still not as nice as windshield projection.
> 
> If they'd announce the GTE Hybrid becoming available some time next year, I'd gladly wait for it. I drove the Jetta Hybrid and was impressed. I would have bought it instead of my Passat TDI if it hadn't been for the RNS-315 radio. Cannot stand that one, even though it's in my daughter's GTI. By the time the 2016 Hybrid came out with the new radios, I was deep into selling my diesels back to VW, and didn't want a sedan any longer. My Q5 was just an older model to tide me over until the new Tiguan was released, or the Mazda CX-5 diesel hit the market. I might still go that way, but we are a strong VW family and really like the Tiguan.


I'm not a fan of it. If I am forced to have a screened HUD, I rather add a 3rd party option like a Navdy you can pick up at BestBuy. But even that is a bit tacky, but at least with say the Navdy, it has comprehensive information display, such as full GPS map displayed for guidance, etc. In the Tiguan HUD, it will only show speed and speed limits, plus maybe arrows of when to turn. Not showing the actual GPS map on the HUD like a Navdy would.

Not sure if ventilated seats will be a thing for the gen2 Tiguan though. I don't even think they have that in european tigs.


----------



## Alelanza (May 10, 2016)

They might do the r after all http://blog.caranddriver.com/volkswagen-r-taking-the-fight-to-amg/


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

The SEL - P Owner's manual recommends Castrol Edge Professional 0W-30 motor oil. This is fully synthetic for the new 2.0 litre motor. Any idea where to purchase this oil? Castrol says Advanced Auto Parts. I stopped at the local store but they find it not listed in any of their literature-order forms.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

dseiiw said:


> The SEL - P Owner's manual recommends Castrol Edge Professional 0W-30 motor oil. This is fully synthetic for the new 2.0 litre motor. Any idea where to purchase this oil? Castrol says Advanced Auto Parts. I stopped at the local store but they find it not listed in any of their literature-order forms.


Dealer.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dseiiw said:


> The SEL - P Owner's manual recommends Castrol Edge Professional 0W-30 motor oil. This is fully synthetic for the new 2.0 litre motor. Any idea where to purchase this oil? Castrol says Advanced Auto Parts. I stopped at the local store but they find it not listed in any of their literature-order forms.


What vw spec does VW require? 502.00?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk

If it's 502, you can order from Amazon


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

so thinking of the new Tiquan
questions
coming from a 2003 passat wagon, how is the cargo space with seats down?
can you get an SE WITHOUT the 3rd row seat? or any of them for that matter 
do not want 4 wheel drive anyone out there driving the fwd ? experiences?
thanks in advance


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Just as slow as I thought it would be : Praying for some Stage 1 tunes*

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-4motion-test-review

Zero to 60 mph: 9.1 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 25.8 sec
Zero to 110 mph: 35.4 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 9.6 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 5.1 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 6.5 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.9 sec @ 83 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 114 mph
Braking, 70-0 mph: 176 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.79 g


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

alarum_78 said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-4motion-test-review
> 
> Zero to 60 mph: 9.1 sec
> Zero to 100 mph: 25.8 sec
> ...


We started working on a JB1 and JB4 solution on them a couple weeks ago. It could do with a bit more power for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We started working on a JB1 and JB4 solution on them a couple weeks ago. It could do with a bit more power for sure.:thumbup:


What do you think we can expect realistically 230hp/280ft/lb running 91 Octane?


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

alarum_78 said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-4motion-test-review
> 
> Zero to 60 mph: 9.1 sec *Stage 1 = 7.45 sec*
> Zero to 100 mph: 25.8 sec *Stage 1 = 21.15 sec*
> ...


Food for thought as per Stage 1 Perfomance expectation by my math..

Here are the numbers on the 2018 Audi Q5 which is about the same weight : The 252HP is Audi underrated for sure, probably closer to 270-275..That said I expect a tune to split the difference between a Stock Tiguan and a Stock Q5. Using that logic I have added my predicted Stage one Tiguan numbers in bold beside the the Tiguan numbers. I have also added for reference the 2011 Audi Q5, which was rated @ 211HP again same weight... and again under rated on power about 225-230 for real which I believe is a realistic target for the Stage 1 Tiguan. 

*2018 Q5*

Zero to 60 mph: 5.8 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 16.5 sec
Zero to 120 mph: 27.9 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 6.5 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 14.5 sec @ 95 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 128 mph
Braking, 70-0 mph: 161 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.81 g*


*2011 Audi Q5*

Zero to 60 mph: 7.0 sec 
Zero to 100 mph: 20.0 sec 
Zero to 120 mph: 35.5 sec 
Street start, 5-60 mph: 7.7 sec 
Standing ¼-mile: 15.5 sec @ 90 mph 
Top speed (governor limited): 128 mph 
Braking, 70-0 mph: 167 ft 
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.85 g


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

alarum_78 said:


> What do you think we can expect realistically 230hp/280ft/lb running 91 Octane?


I think this engine is going to be hard to tune. It's a 'miller cycle' engine. The tuners have little if any experience with this engine. It's very different to the engine in the Q5 or GTI.

My feeling is that the US Tiguan is another 'own goal' by VW USA. Why did they bring in the Tiguan XL ? - it's too close to the Atlas. If people want 3 rows - the Atlas is available.
As per C&D the Tiguan is 600lbs heavier than a CR-V. Much of that must come from the upsizing/stretching from the 'normal' Tiguan the rest of the world gets - and which has had very good reviews.


----------



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

loopless said:


> I think this engine is going to be hard to tune. It's a 'miller cycle' engine. The tuners have little if any experience with this engine. It's very different to the engine in the Q5 or GTI.
> 
> My feeling is that the US Tiguan is another 'own goal' by VW USA. Why did they bring in the Tiguan XL ? - it's too close to the Atlas. If people want 3 rows - the Atlas is available.
> As per C&D the Tiguan is 600lbs heavier than a CR-V. Much of that must come from the upsizing/stretching from the 'normal' Tiguan the rest of the world gets - and which has had very good reviews.


I agree it will be more of a challenge. That said, the gains are essentially coming from increasing boost. How much are these running stock?? 10-12psi?

I like atlas for the 3rd row, just wish they gave us the 2.5 litre turbo that China gets...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

alarum_78 said:


> I agree it will be more of a challenge. That said, the gains are essentially coming from increasing boost. How much are these running stock?? 10-12psi?
> 
> I like atlas for the 3rd row, just wish they gave us the 2.5 litre turbo that China gets...
> 
> ...


I guess the "real" Tiguan R is not happening. That would be a nice option to have.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

*what do you know*

thinking about the new Tiquan will be coming from a 2003 passat wagon
questions
How is the cargo space in the new Tiguan with the seats folded down (would prefer it w/o the 3rd row seat myself)

can you get an SE FWD without the 3rd row seat?

I looked at the golf sport wagon and it's a bit too small for my needs so hoping the Tiguan will be a closer fit......


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

mauislick said:


> thinking about the new Tiquan will be coming from a 2003 passat wagon
> questions
> How is the cargo space in the new Tiguan with the seats folded down (would prefer it w/o the 3rd row seat myself)
> 
> ...


3rd row is standard on FWD

3 row vehicles
Cargo Volume (Behind 3rd Row) 12.0 cu ft 
Cargo Volume (Behind 2nd Row) 33.0 cu ft 
Cargo Volume (Seats Folded) 65.7 cu ft 

2 row vehicles
Cargo Volume (Behind 3rd Row) -
Cargo Volume (Behind 2nd Row) 37.6 cu ft
Cargo Volume (Seats Folded) 73.5 cu ft


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

loopless said:


> ... Why did they bring in the Tiguan XL ? - it's too close to the Atlas. If people want 3 rows - the Atlas is available.
> As per C&D the Tiguan is 600lbs heavier than a CR-V. Much of that must come from the upsizing/stretching from the 'normal' Tiguan the rest of the world gets - and which has had very good reviews.


The Atlas is another foot longer than the Tiguan XL, so still not really the same class. Personally, I think the '18 Tiguan is the perfect size. It's about 3" longer than my Q5, which is still pretty short. The Q5 fits into my garage with room to spare at both ends, so a few more inches for the Tiguan is not a factor. The Atlas, however, would fill the bay pretty well and leave little room. Also, the only way to get AWD on the Atlas is with the V6. The Tig of course offers AWD in almost all trims.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

mauislick;107411425
can you get an SE FWD without the 3rd row seat?
...[/QUOTE said:


> All FWD 18 Tigs come standard with the third row seat. I really didn't want 4 Motion, but got it just to eliminate the 3rd row seat--now I'm really glad I did get it--offers allot of flexibility.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

alarum_78 said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-4motion-test-review
> 
> Zero to 60 mph: 9.1 sec
> Zero to 100 mph: 25.8 sec
> ...



It would be interesting to see if these numbers improve after a few 100 miles / km's as some on here have said, the lag seems to all but disappear after some time behind the wheel. These times definitely match what i felt in my test drive.


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

On the 31st of August, after 29 days, we were finally paid for my Jetta Sport Wagon TDI that we turned in on 8-2. I was told this entire process was not through VW but they had hired a third party contractor.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

dseiiw said:


> On the 31st of August, after 29 days, we were finally paid for my Jetta Sport Wagon TDI that we turned in on 8-2. I was told this entire process was not through VW but they had hired a third party contractor.


True, they did hire a 3rd party to handle it, and the dealers were told they were not permitted to approach the sellers with offers on new cars. If the person asked about something, then fair game. But no predatory moves on them. No doubt the court told them to play nice. 

Payment wasn't particularly quick on my Jetta or Passat either. Then my credit union lost the check and I had to get VW to reissue. That was a major pain, and only finally succeeded after I get the class action lawyers involved. Hats off to them, because they really pushed them to take care of me! :thumbup: From what I've seen on the AudiWorld forums, the Audi payments are in peoples accounts within 2-3 days. Seems Audi has a little better handle on the payments than VW.


----------



## env (Sep 2, 2017)

*Gas Peddle Lag*



bakkwudz said:


> It would be interesting to see if these numbers improve after a few 100 miles / km's as some on here have said, the lag seems to all but disappear after some time behind the wheel. These times definitely match what i felt in my test drive.


I test drove a SEl yesterday and definitely noticed a gas peddle lag; though I could feel the torque kick in after I got the peddle pushed down far enough. Just wondering if anyone with a Tiguan has noticed this is
mitigated after break in? Has anyone checked their 0 - 60 after breakin? The one I drove had 11 miles on it. Thanks.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

thanks for the reply......
don't need or want 4 wheel drive, I live on and island and lucky to get to 50mph for a couple of minutes here or there, so it would eat gas like a mofo.....
I was looking for more cargo room w/o the third row.........they may be able to 'delete' on an order.......I see it eats up about 4 or 5 inches of vertical space .
again thanks for reply


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

mauislick said:


> they may be able to 'delete' on an order.


Doubt it. 3rd row is standard in FWD to classify Tiguan as 'light truck'. AWD apparently doesn't need 3rd row to get that classification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> I guess the "real" Tiguan R is not happening. That would be a nice option to have.


The article posted a little back said the full lineup of R's will be coming to the states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

rakeyworth said:


> Damn! Off of the VW mother ship.
> 
> *"The 2018 Volkswagen Tiguan Limited will send power to its front or all four wheels via a new eight-speed automatic, just like the new new Tiguan."*
> 
> ...


Just saw the tiguan limited on VWs website and its listed with a 6 speed auto. For the price of the limited I think I'm going for it and keep saving for a house.


----------



## skimbro (Jul 3, 2010)

*Drove the NEw Tiguan*

So first off, I've owned a 2010 Tiguan for a number of years. I only have 60k mi. Favorite car I've ever owned. Drives great still. No issues.

To be honest there are some things to like about the new one, but to my mind, some pretty heavy cons.

1. The car is lighter, that's for sure. It will get better fuel economy. But it has a completely different driving feel. Doesn't feel like you can throw it around on the road like the old Tiguan. 

2. Different transmission that shifts slightly differently. Again, better fuel economy, but much less spirited driving.

3. New technology. Having looked at the Mercedes GLC 350 and the Audi Q3 and Q5 today, the simplicity of the VW connection to my Android phone, for Android Auto is simple and effective. Plus I can use all the voice commands and get my text messages read to me. Mercedes and Audi, for all the beauty they put into the cars, they have COMPLETELY OVER-ENGINEERED their COMAND or AUDI CONNECT technologies with the buttons, knobs, scroll wheel, etc. Candidly, Apple or Google have made and will continue to innovate and make better technology and moving/have moved to the voice-command capabilities. The car makers need to get out of the Navigation business and simplify their tech. I don't want my phone to be controlled by the car hardware, I want the car to just extend the speakers and microphone of my phone and display everything on a touch screen (just like VW does it).

4. The new Tiguan is less peppy (did I already say that?) and feels much more dull to drive. It's also broader and your driving position is a little lower compared to the classic Tiguan. Just doesn't feel the same AT ALL.

Having said all that, I think I'm going to buy the 2017 and get a steal on it at the end of the model year. OR I may go buy the Audi Q3. For my money, the Q3 is almost the same price, is much more spirited to drive with better handling and control, but it's about out of date in terms of the technology - doesn't support android Auto or Apple Car Play. Probably will be introduced next year.

These German car makers need to get with the program or I'll have to move on.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

And the Q3 drives and "feels" like a premium car......the new Tiguan drives like a Japanese appliance...I took 2 Tiguan test drives, one for about 25 miles, I then test drove the Q3 again, and then bought it (6500 mile 2015 CPO Q3, priced like a Tig SE). The "old" tech of the Q3 Infotainment system is a don't care for me...as long as I can Bluetooth connect a phone. The 0-60 of the Q3 is 7.8 seconds....feels like a rocket compared to the new Tig. So far, I am averaging 28.3MPG (per the dash computer), even with the "old" 2.0T and the "old" 6-speed auto trans. Of course it is much smaller inside, but it meets my needs, and I would have liked the better safety of the new MQB chassis and Active Front Emergency Braking.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

I see thanks for the clarification.........

no one has loaded the back up with the seats down? coming from a passat wagon any comparisons?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

mauislick said:


> I see thanks for the clarification.........
> 
> no one has loaded the back up with the seats down? coming from a passat wagon any comparisons?


I came from a 07 Passat Wagon and the space under the hatch is fine. Behind the second row of seats the length is about 4 inches less than the Passat, but the second row of seats has 7" of travel--there is so much leg room in the rear seat that you can move the seat forward 4" and there is still enough leg room which increases the length behind the seat to equal of the Passat. With the second row of seats folded down it appears to me there is more room than the Passat although I haven't measured it.

Overall volume behind the rear seats is 2 cu ft more than the Passat Wagon because of the height of the space in the Tig. I'm very happy with the space in the Tig.


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

skimbro said:


> So first off, I've owned a 2010 Tiguan for a number of years. I only have 60k mi. Favorite car I've ever owned. Drives great still. No issues.
> 
> To be honest there are some things to like about the new one, but to my mind, some pretty heavy cons.
> 
> 1. The car is lighter, that's for sure. It will get better fuel economy. But it has a completely different driving feel. Doesn't feel like you can throw it around on the road like the old Tiguan.



Isn't the new Tiguan roughly 400bls heavier than Gen 1?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bakkwudz said:


> Isn't the new Tiguan roughly 400bls heavier than Gen 1?


I think you are right, but it feels lighter. IMO it drives like a car more than a CUV. While the suspension isn't as tight as the Sport Package on my 07 Passat Wagon it is completely acceptable. Only other CUV I tested that drives more "Sporty" is the CX-5. Only thing I didn't like was the lite steering feel--fixed that in the "Custom" setting by adjusting only the steering to Sport Mode.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

nicolasl46 said:


> Just saw the tiguan limited on VWs website and its listed with a 6 speed auto. For the price of the limited I think I'm going for it and keep saving for a house.


That might be an error on the web site (wouldn't be the first time, the order guide said the SEL Premium has a power passenger seat, which it doesn't). I read in more than one place that the Limited was going to get the same 8 speed transmission.


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

ATC98092 said:


> That might be an error on the web site (wouldn't be the first time, the order guide said the SEL Premium has a power passenger seat, which it doesn't). I read in more than one place that the Limited was going to get the same 8 speed transmission.


Well, that's true. My local dealer has a few in the lot, I might stop by an ask. There is no guarantees either that the sales man has a clue of what the vehicle has.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

nicolasl46 said:


> Well, that's true. My local dealer has a few in the lot, I might stop by an ask. There is no guarantees either that the sales man has a clue of what the vehicle has.


As much as I love my VW dealer, even he will acknowledge that I usually know more about the new models than their staff.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

nicolasl46 said:


> My local dealer has a few in the lot, I might stop by an ask.


Keep in mind that those on the lot could be 2017 models. I haven't seen anything that suggests the 2018s are shipping yet.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

pwaug said:


> Keep in mind that those on the lot could be 2017 models. I haven't seen anything that suggests the 2018s are shipping yet.


There are plenty of 2018 Tiguans around, but very few SEL Premium models, at least here in the Pacific NW. If I wanted an SEL or below, there are 44 within 50 miles of my home, according to Cars.com. I have to go out to 250 miles to find an SEL Premium, and there's only seven, and none in my color. That's not many!


----------



## nicolasl46 (Mar 17, 2009)

pwaug said:


> Keep in mind that those on the lot could be 2017 models. I haven't seen anything that suggests the 2018s are shipping yet.


Volkswagen is listing the tiguan limited as a 2017 model, and my local dealer has 2017 tiguan limited with premium package and the wheel package, these are not leftovers


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We started working on a JB1 and JB4 solution on them a couple weeks ago. It could do with a bit more power for sure.:thumbup:


Nice!! I'll be ordering as soon as it comes out !!

I'm not expecting anything crazy, but a modest power bump will definitely be appreciable. Curious to see how this turns out with the 8 speed transmission and the "Budack cycle" thing.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

ATC98092 said:


> There are plenty of 2018 Tiguans around, but very few SEL Premium models, at least here in the Pacific NW. If I wanted an SEL or below, there are 44 within 50 miles of my home, according to Cars.com. I have to go out to 250 miles to find an SEL Premium, and there's only seven, and none in my color. That's not many!


If VW realizes there are too many sub-SEL-P tigs sitting around collecting dust, maybe they could offer a LED headlight upgrade option and those cars will begin to clear off the lot a lot easier.


----------



## Arminho87 (Dec 6, 2012)

We just picked up a black SEL-P AWD in Dallas last week and it was a pain to find one! They only had 5 within 250 miles, 10 within 500 miles at one point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> If VW realizes there are too many sub-SEL-P tigs sitting around collecting dust, maybe they could offer a LED headlight upgrade option and those cars will begin to clear off the lot a lot easier.


Aftermarket headlights would be cheaper n probably just fine when they finally come out. Im sure they will try to keep the headlights with the premium models to maximize upselling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> Aftermarket headlights would be cheaper n probably just fine when they finally come out. Im sure they will try to keep the headlights with the premium models to maximize upselling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vw did make LED headlights standard on the Atlas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Kelley Blue Book review: https://www.kbb.com/volkswagen/tiguan/2018/#survey


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Vw did make LED headlights standard on the Atlas
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


It is also vr6 standard right now, right? When the 4 cylinder comes maybe those won't be led. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IraceVW said:


> It is also vr6 standard right now, right? When the 4 cylinder comes maybe those won't be led.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 cyl is a delayed introduction

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> 4 cyl is a delayed introduction
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Right. So have they said the 4 will have leds standard too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

IraceVW said:


> Right. So have they said the 4 will have leds standard too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Atlas order guide says yes


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

shawshank redemption said:


> Atlas order guide says yes


Thanks. Then the Atlas is a decent deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

IraceVW said:


> Aftermarket headlights would be cheaper n probably just fine when they finally come out. Im sure they will try to keep the headlights with the premium models to maximize upselling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For an enthusiast or some handy car person. But not everyone wants to do aftermarket stuff. Some people downright don't trust the product unless it were OEM. Some don't want to void their warranty. It's also a hassle for some because they don't trust the seller when ordering (maybe via Ebay or aliexpress no less), or they are unsure if the thing even fits their car due to so many regional variations. Or even after they order it who can install it for them. Some people just prefer OEM stuff in general.

Yeah they might keep the LED lights on the top trim only. But at some point they are pricing people out and forcing people into competitors. I think this pricing strategy of up-selling works initially to capture all the early adopters who don't mind paying a premium. But after that small subset of the market was addressed, they could start to aim more mass market and increase the appeal of lower trim tigs. 

I know we beat this dead horse multiple times but the 2nd Gen Tiguan really isn't very good looking at all without the LED headlamp. In fact, I've concluded it's uglier than first gen tig in the front (BiXenon or not) to be honest. Those big tall and wide square halogen reflectors make the tiguan look like:


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

so are there enough miles on the new models for any practical use and glich stories?....
anyone seeing any minor of major issues of any sort?..........
any surprising things about the car that us unexpected good or bad.

I know it's had to talk bad about a car that you just bought.

Mahalo


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mauislick said:


> so are there enough miles on the new models for any practical use and glich stories?....
> anyone seeing any minor of major issues of any sort?..........
> any surprising things about the car that us unexpected good or bad.
> 
> ...


Posted this on a different topic. Not so much issues but more like, "it would have been better/nice if they have done......"

"In the short time we had the a car, we too are trying to figure out the car. My MKV R32 is definitely dates when it comes to the tech here. Some of the things so far I have hoped they did are: extended that ambient lighting in the door and the sills to the second row. That would have been nice. Also, the memory seat buttons should light up. I have a hard time seeing it during night when we go into the car even with the interior lighting full blast. Sunglass holder on the overhead

Oh and another thing that I am somewhat disappointed is the Tiguan not having a park assist. The Golf all track with DAP has one but the Tiguan (considerably larger) doesn't ?"

This are the ones so far but not enough for us to return it haha. I am actually going to get it partially wrapped this week before we go on a road trip to NC


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

Does the SEL premium come with park assist. I guess my only complaint is the LED lights. I dont want to go SEL premium just for the fender sound and the led lights.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gtguard said:


> Does the SEL premium come with park assist. I guess my only complaint is the LED lights. I dont want to go SEL premium just for the fender sound and the led lights.


 it has park pilot instead. For the sel-p , you also get the digital cockpit, leather seating, heated steering wheel, lane assist, and acc 19"rims, power lift gate, etc. It's more than just LED headlights (which is amazing btw) and fender.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

*Infotainment Screen Issue*

So just had a short road trip over the weekend (about 80 miles each way) with a +300 elevation change at destination. I had one bike on the roof rack (both wheels on) and got 29mpg on the way back driving mostly highway but using ACC and going the speed limit (varying from 55-70 mph) since my son fell asleep and wanted to keep his nap as long as possible. The ACC worked really well with cars merging (I was in the right lane a lot) and when approaching slowed traffic.

So this morning, the radio screen did not work - the rear camera/area view displayed, but not the radio/infotainment/nav/etc. Only the volume display at the top showed up when the radio was on and I made a volume adjustment. The screen would also show up when I changed the driving mode or 4Motion selection, but then went back to black. Knowing it's a VW, I turned off the car and ignition and restarted a minute later and everything was fine. I never had this problem before and I've only put 800 miles or so on the car. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't seem to find a SE 4Motion with Panoramic and 3rd row in Habanero. Dealers are all over the place with responses on this. Some say to order it is 3-6 months, another says it will be here in 3-6 weeks while another says that configuration, first car will be landing in dealers on Nov 3rd. Don't know what to believe anymore. Hate buying cars!!!


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> it has park pilot instead. For the sel-p , you also get the digital cockpit, leather seating, heated steering wheel, lane assist, and acc 19"rims, power lift gate, etc. It's more than just LED headlights (which is amazing btw) and fender.


Oh totally, but the main things I care about are the LED lights and Fender sound. Ok, maybe the power lift gate and the lighting too.

Now I don't know what to do? Should have waited for an SEL-P in orange. :facepalm:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gtguard said:


> Oh totally, but the main things I care about are the LED lights and Fender sound. Ok, maybe the power lift gate and the lighting too.
> 
> Now I don't know what to do? Should have waited for an SEL-P in orange. :facepalm:


SEL-P is the way to go. Now I am looking to see where I can order these step bars/rock rails?

https://goo.gl/images/UESMbF


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> So this morning, the radio screen did not work - the rear camera/area view displayed, but not the radio/infotainment/nav/etc. Only the volume display at the top showed up when the radio was on and I made a volume adjustment. The screen would also show up when I changed the driving mode or 4Motion selection, but then went back to black. Knowing it's a VW, I turned off the car and ignition and restarted a minute later and everything was fine. I never had this problem before and I've only put 800 miles or so on the car. Anyone else have this issue?


There is a setting to have screen turn of after certain time. Is it possible it's configured like that for other driver?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

tlak77 said:


> There is a setting to have screen turn of after certain time. Is it possible it's configured like that for other driver?


Not possible. The majority of the touchscreen was unresponsive to everything except the left physical volume/on/off knob and I think the phone (lower left) button.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

I got a chance to see the new tiquan yesterday and did a quick look and had the sales guy open up the back end and fold the seats down,. I have a car box mat I got somewhere for my passat (the mat covers the back area with seats DOWN).....laid into the tiquan and not only did it of fit (the width was almost perfect) but the length was like in the passat, it didn't stretch to the seatbacks. so the space wide and long is close to the same as my old 03 passat. the height not sure about.
I would sure like to have one with no third row seats but I don't need all wheel and no need to pay for it...........I sat in the front and it seemed familiar...VW layout.....
they has an sel and three se's.............two white and two silver........when I stepped back they sort of looked like and enlarged passat wagon suv style........I will probably get one towards the end of the year...........the passat is almost 14 yrs old!.......
I did not take the time to explore further really just wanted to assess the cargo space.........

any other stories of drunkeness and cruelty. whoops excuse me, any other stories, experiences wit the car......please chime in

looks like a
white SE
grey interior
mats
mud flaps
rear bumper protecter
for me...........dont really need much else


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

went back to take a look and they had two more SELs...........white one with 4mo , the other had the grey interior which I liked much more than the black.....in hawaii a black interior isn't preffered (for me anyway) have yet to see the two color interior.......wish I could delete the third row seat in any case......also driving here is much stop and go.......I think it will eat gas pretty well...


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

Just a further update on our new SEL-P, it’s been flawless, power has definitely not been an issue for us, and highway mileage is about 33mpg. We average 29 mpg for mixed stuff. Now, I can’t drive anymore so I can’t say how well it accelerates first hand, but it puts me in the seat when she hits it hard. All the tech works great, space is awesome, and we love the styling.

We keep it in Normal mode 95% of the time, unless I monkey with the settings on her. We like the auto stop start feature, though sometimes we turn it off like if we are sitting idle for a few minutes in a parking lot, just to keep the AC rolling.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VWTattoo said:


> Just a further update on our new SEL-P, it’s been flawless, power has definitely not been an issue for us, and highway mileage is about 33mpg. We average 29 mpg for mixed stuff. Now, I can’t drive anymore so I can’t say how well it accelerates first hand, but it puts me in the seat when she hits it hard. All the tech works great, space is awesome, and we love the styling.
> 
> We keep it in Normal mode 95% of the time, unless I monkey with the settings on her. We like the auto stop start feature, though sometimes we turn it off like if we are sitting idle for a few minutes in a parking lot, just to keep the AC rolling.


Very nice! We just came back from our NC trip (9 hrs. 12 with traffic :banghead in my wife's SEL-P and all I have to say is :heart::heart:. I was grinning the whole the way down and up. Just love it for a road trip. Very comfortable and smooth. That ACC and Lane assist just works as it should! Lane assist definitely great for that quick bite of that burger and drink of water while on the road. It will even turn (not sharp turns of course but when the highway gradually goes left or right). Also good for that occasional stretch of the arms when you get tired haha. ACC is definitely one of the best hands down. Especially in traffic (which we did hit in the DC area for approximately 2 - 2.5 hours of our trip). I think we pretty much tested a lot of the options including that emergency braking (somebody did a sudden stop in the highway and I was in ACC mode)

We passed the "break-in" period on this trip and we averaged 30.1 mpg (average speed of 70 mph when moving and 10 mph in traffic and have the cross bars installed which had a slight hum to it but not enough to be annoying). Hopefully we will get that 33 Also, my wife discovered that the armrest is a cooler ( I had no idea). The only thing that didn't work or at least it didn't activate was the light beam assist. We ran into roads that were pretty much pitch black and was running more than 40 mph but I didn't see it turn on. Any thoughts on this?

Overall, we very much love the car and definitely going to be our road trip car (used to be my R32 because we can watch movies on the RNS510 hehe). Hopefully, there will be a hack to allow that on our infotainment. It was also perfect timing since I got the front end and mirror caps wrapped with the clear bra. If you guys are planning on keeping this car (or any car for that matter) for a long time, I highly suggest the clear bra wrap. Clean up of the bugs was a breeze ( i just did it with water) and protects from all that rock chips.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Very nice! We just came back from our NC trip (9 hrs. 12 with traffic :banghead in my wife's SEL-P and all I have to say is . I was grinning the whole the way down and up. Just love it for a road trip. Very comfortable and smooth. That ACC and Lane assist just works as it should! Lane assist definitely great for that quick bite of that burger and drink of water while on the road. It will even turn (not sharp turns of course but when the highway gradually goes left or right). Also good for that occasional stretch of the arms when you get tired haha. ACC is definitely one of the best hands down. Especially in traffic (which we did hit in the DC area for approximately 2 - 2.5 hours of our trip). I think we pretty much tested a lot of the options including that emergency braking (somebody did a sudden stop in the highway and I was in ACC mode)
> 
> *We passed the "break-in" period on this trip and we averaged 30.1 mpg (average speed of 70 mph when moving and 10 mph in traffic and have the cross bars installed which had a slight hum to it but not enough to be annoying). Hopefully we will get that 33* Also, my wife discovered that the armrest is a cooler ( I had no idea). The only thing that didn't work or at least it didn't activate was the light beam assist. We ran into roads that were pretty much pitch black and was running more than 40 mph but I didn't see it turn on. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Overall, we very much love the car and definitely going to be our road trip car (used to be my R32 because we can watch movies on the RNS510 hehe). Hopefully, there will be a hack to allow that on our infotainment. It was also perfect timing since I got the front end and mirror caps wrapped with the clear bra. If you guys are planning on keeping this car (or any car for that matter) for a long time, I highly suggest the clear bra wrap. Clean up of the bugs was a breeze ( i just did it with water) and protects from all that rock chips.


Trust me, you will 

I did this today on my way back from work. I'm from Canada and this is French, but I put the setting in mpg just to take the pic. That's the best I got in 3 weeks, but I regularly get 34 mpg on rides with lots of highway. No hard acceleration and cruise control ~68 mph.

I must admit that city driving mpg is not that great, but it's still pretty good for a SUV.


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> The only thing that didn't work or at least it didn't activate was the light beam assist. We ran into roads that were pretty much pitch black and was running more than 40 mph but I didn't see it turn on. Any thoughts on this?


The high beam assist works like this: push forward on the turn signal stalk twice to turn on the auto high beam feature. There is a light indicator with an “A” in it shown at the bottom of the cluster, which goes blue when the high beams are actually on. It then uses the light sensor and front camera to detect oncoming traffic and I think cars going in the same direction’s taillights, and will quickly turn off the high beams until the coast is clear. It will then fire them back up automagically. It works great, and makes it super easy for the wifey to be safe and to not blind oncoming traffic at the same time.:thumbup:


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

VWTattoo said:


> The high beam assist works like this: push forward on the turn signal stalk twice to turn on the auto high beam feature. There is a light indicator with an “A” in it shown at the bottom of the cluster, which goes blue when the high beams are actually on. It then uses the light sensor and front camera to detect oncoming traffic and I think cars going in the same direction’s taillights, and will quickly turn off the high beams until the coast is clear. It will then fire them back up automagically. It works great, and makes it super easy for the wifey to be safe and to not blind oncoming traffic at the same time.:thumbup:


It also detects when you drive into a lighted area and switches back to low beams.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VWTattoo said:


> The high beam assist works like this: push forward on the turn signal stalk twice to turn on the auto high beam feature. There is a light indicator with an “A” in it shown at the bottom of the cluster, which goes blue when the high beams are actually on. It then uses the light sensor and front camera to detect oncoming traffic and I think cars going in the same direction’s taillights, and will quickly turn off the high beams until the coast is clear. It will then fire them back up automagically. It works great, and makes it super easy for the wifey to be safe and to not blind oncoming traffic at the same time.:thumbup:


Oh man!!! :banghead: haha well there will be other road trips in the dark to try it. Thank you much! Maybe we will purpose drive to somewhere dark tonight to test it out :laugh:


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm getting a little impatient with the personalization function. You unlock the car with your fob but if passenger (say, your spouse) opens door before you and has her fob within range, then settings revert to her. Also, sat in car and added station logos. Look nice. Leave car, lock it and wife hops in using her fob. No logos. Argh. Otherwise very nice and approaching 600 kms. Soon we can use the cruise! Baby steps.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

buzzin said:


> I'm getting a little impatient with the personalization function. You unlock the car with your fob but if passenger (say, your spouse) opens door before you and has her fob within range, then settings revert to her. Also, sat in car and added station logos. Look nice. Leave car, lock it and wife hops in using her fob. No logos. Argh. Otherwise very nice and approaching 600 kms. Soon we can use the cruise! Baby steps.


I think that is what it means to have the personalization. Whatever fob key you set your personalization, that is what the car will display. If your wife gets to the car with her Fob first, then expectedly it should be her settings that would pop up


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, I was trying to distinguish between unlocking the car with the fob from, say, a few feet away versus unlocking the car by touching the door handle. Even if I unlock the car with my fob (and then do NOT get any closer), the settings will revert to my wife's because she touched the door handle before me and had her fob in her purse.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bawlti said:


> Trust me, you will
> 
> I did this today on my way back from work. I'm from Canada and this is French, but I put the setting in mpg just to take the pic. That's the best I got in 3 weeks, but I regularly get 34 mpg on rides with lots of highway. No hard acceleration and cruise control ~68 mph.
> 
> I must admit that city driving mpg is not that great, but it's still pretty good for a SUV.


Wow. that is a good number. Well my wife only drives 6 mins to work so i don't think I will see that at all. hahaha. But will check when we go on road trips.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

buzzin said:


> Sorry, I was trying to distinguish between unlocking the car with the fob from, say, a few feet away versus unlocking the car by touching the door handle. Even if I unlock the car with my fob (and then do NOT get any closer), the settings will revert to my wife's because she touched the door handle before me and had her fob in her purse.


I guess the computer is only able to distinguish who will be the intended driver on who ever touches the driver side door hehe


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Oh man!!! :banghead: haha well there will be other road trips in the dark to try it. Thank you much! Maybe we will purpose drive to somewhere dark tonight to test it out :laugh:


Activated the light beam assist early morning hours going up the Watchung mountains and it worked perfectly.


----------



## sowoah (Sep 23, 2017)

*convenience windows?*

Got a 2018 Tiguan SE. Looking through the settings and I see a setting for convenience window opening. 

I understand this is for operating the windows with the key fob, but I can't get it to work. I enabled it via the MFD, made sure one-touch window opening was enabled on each of the 4 windows. Not sure what else I need to do? Does this feature work on the SE? I can close the windows from outside the car by holding my finger on the door handle, but I'd like to be able to open/close the windows with the fob.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

This particular "factory" setting has to do with your finger....not the fob...

Approaching your locked Tiguan, unlock the vehicle by whichever means you choose, then open the door and then immediately press and hold downward the driver's window switch. The selected windows will open and, if equipped the sunroof will tilt (and the sunshade will open appropriately).... The idea is to let heat out prior to entering.

The fob can be programmed to do what you want. There are ways.....


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

Came across this while on vacation:

TDI

2017 Tiguan 2.0 TDI by MANU 01, on Flickr

2017 Tiguan 2.0 TDI by MANU 01, on Flickr


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

MANU01 said:


> 2017 Tiguan 2.0 TDI by MANU 01, on Flickr


The europeans have it better again. Even their base reflector style lights look better than the reflector style lights in the NA LWB models.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

MANU01 said:


> Came across this while on vacation:
> 
> TDI
> 
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> The europeans have it better again. Even their base reflector style lights look better than the reflector style lights in the NA LWB models.


Wonder if that is interchangeable with our NA LWB


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> MANU01 said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this while on vacation:
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > At least on the Shanghai VW website, those are called "matrix" and probably have the amber turn signals and rear fog.
> ...


----------



## Arminho87 (Dec 6, 2012)

*adjusting the headlights*

Hi guys,

My fiancee loves her 2018 SEL-P 4motion Tiguan. The only complaint she has is she feels like the front headlights are aimed too low at the ground while driving. Is there an easy way to raise them? 

Best,
Armin


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Arminho87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My fiancee loves her 2018 SEL-P 4motion Tiguan. The only complaint she has is she feels like the front headlights are aimed too low at the ground while driving. Is there an easy way to raise them?
> 
> ...


'

You can have the dealer service department check the aim of the headlights, but more than likely they are fine--LED headlights are different than HIDs or projectors--LEDs tend to have a sharp cut off at the top to avoid blinding drivers coming toward your car so it appears they are aimed too low. Doesn't hurt to have them checked though.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Arminho87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My fiancee loves her 2018 SEL-P 4motion Tiguan. The only complaint she has is she feels like the front headlights are aimed too low at the ground while driving. Is there an easy way to raise them?
> 
> ...


Has she experimented with the High Beam Control (Light Assist) for headlights?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Arminho87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My fiancee loves her 2018 SEL-P 4motion Tiguan. The only complaint she has is she feels like the front headlights are aimed too low at the ground while driving. Is there an easy way to raise them?
> 
> ...





jsmyle1%... said:


> Has she experimented with the High Beam Control (Light Assist) for headlights?



Actually noticed that too. But as the others have said, I attributed it to the LED headlights. But I will have it also checked just to be sure. That light beam assist though, superb!


----------



## Arminho87 (Dec 6, 2012)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Has she experimented with the High Beam Control (Light Assist) for headlights?





TablaRasa said:


> Actually noticed that too. But as the others have said, I attributed it to the LED headlights. But I will have it also checked just to be sure. That light beam assist though, superb!


I will have her experiment with it. I told her it's normal.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I work in IT. I have a ton of technology all around the house(currently 16 devices connected to my wifi). I've had cars with a lot of technology. With all of that said, I've never been more confused by a cars technology than I have with the Tiguan. Maybe I'm use to the Asian vehicles but damn a lot of these features on the Tiguan are confusing. I'm sure if this was my car and not my wifes I'd figure everything out in time but I can't imagine the normal user figuring everything out.

Just little things like the tailgate that is supposed to close when I push the far right button and then walk away, It still has never worked.

The auto windshield wipers I think are working but I had to read the manual to figure them out.

When carplay is connected the voice search only works 1/2 the time

I don't live in an area where I'd use the high beams a lot but this also sounds confusing.

I did figure out the custom settings for steering but only after reading about it here.


----------



## vortexmember1461 (Jul 30, 2017)

Interesting you say this as I find the tech in Japanese cars to be confusing and poorly thought out.

The auto tailgate close feature only works if the key is on you. It works by detecting the distance of the key from the hatch.

Auto windshield wipers are turned on by moving the stalk to the intermittent position. The speed/interval is automatically adjusted based on rain sensor and vehicle speed. Sensitivity can be adjusted with the little switch at the top of the stalk.

When CarPlay is on, a quick press of the voice command button on the steering wheel activates the car's voice command. If you press and hold it activates Siri.

High beam is activated by pushing the stalk away from you as normal. Push it again to activate Auto high beam - you will see an "A" inside the blue high beam symbol in the dash.


----------



## RacingCanuk (Jul 30, 2007)

*Wheel size? Will any VW 5x112 wheel fit?*

Looking for a set of (ideally) VW wheels for the winter. I have a Canadian 2018 "Highline".

Anyone know if the 2018 Tiguan uses a similar offset wheel to other VW models? Will something like a 17" "Denver" wheel fit?

Thanks in advance for anyone's input...


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

The manual is usually pretty good for stuff like this - worth finding some time to sit down and read a bit - you'll probably learn a few interesting things.


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

RacingCanuk said:


> Looking for a set of (ideally) VW wheels for the winter. I have a Canadian 2018 "Highline".
> 
> Anyone know if the 2018 Tiguan uses a similar offset wheel to other VW models? Will something like a 17" "Denver" wheel fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone's input...


I found the dealer was asking around $1800-1900 for a winter tire and wheel package. So I searched around and found much cheaper (and better looking) options with both Tire Rack and KAL Tire. The wheel size is 5 X 112, 17", 38-40 offset and 57 bore. I finally picked a Lizea wheel in silver with Michelin X-Ice Xi3 tires for about $1600 here in Alberta. BTW, Canadian Tire sometimes has the best prices in town, surprise surprise!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RacingCanuk said:


> Anyone know if the 2018 Tiguan uses a similar offset wheel to other VW models? Will something like a 17" "Denver" wheel fit?


Yes :thumbup:


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I need to look at it again. Hell I still haven't figured out how to see the odometer on the dash.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

buzzindsm said:


> I need to look at it again. Hell I still haven't figured out how to see the odometer on the dash.


Once the cruise control setting is turned off....the odometer should be visible...:thumbup:


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Once the cruise control setting is turned off....the odometer should be visible...:thumbup:


Well that makes sense


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

buzzindsm said:


> Well that makes sense


VW has been doing it that way for decades now.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> VW has been doing it that way for decades now.


I had a 2006 GTI and I don't remember this feature. But like I said, this is our first European vehicle since that 2006.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

shawshank redemption said:


> VW has been doing it that way for decades now.


I don't recall my 2006 Jetta being that way, but yes my 2011 Tiguan and 2014 Passat did. Can't recall if my daughter's 07 Bettle or Son-in-law's 09 Jetta did.

EDIT: Avis just replaced my rental with a 2017 Jetta. It's a pretty base model, but the CC doesn't block the odometer on this particular model.


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

rev18gti said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > At least on the Shanghai VW website, those are called "matrix" and probably have the amber turn signals and rear fog.
> ...


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Just picked up my Platinum Grey S in Houston, $1500 off sticker and $9750 for my 2015 GSW trade in with 55k miles. Trying to figure out wheels and what suspension route to go with now. Anyone upgraded their headlights yet?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

shawshank redemption said:


> VW has been doing it that way for decades now.


Vw didn't do that on my mk4 or my b6 passat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

MANU01 said:


> rev18gti said:
> 
> 
> > They ARE amber turn signal with fogs.
> ...


----------



## engineer62 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Compass Display ??*

I just got my Tiguan SE AWD , no navigation. All my older VW's had a compass/heading displayed in the MFD. Is there a setting I am missing?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

buzzindsm said:


> I had a 2006 GTI and I don't remember this feature. But like I said, this is our first European vehicle since that 2006.


IF the Odo is built in the MFD then it will go away when the cruise control is on. Models that have a dedicated odo below the tachometer don't have to worry about this.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

DasCC said:


> IF the Odo is built in the MFD then it will go away when the cruise control is on. Models that have a dedicated odo below the tachometer don't have to worry about this.


I have a 2017 Jetta (S or SE, not certain) as a long term rental. When the CC is engaged, the trip meter is no longer visible, which is a change from my 2014 Passat. With it and my 2011 Tiguan, the main odometer was covered by the CC display. Seems VW isn't being consistent between the various models.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Just occurred to me today while sitting at a light, the stop/go feature will reduce your idling time to over 30hrs a year, if you are stopped at a light for roughly 5 minutes a day. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

AIRider said:


> Just occurred to me today while sitting at a light, the stop/go feature will reduce your idling time to over 30hrs a year, if you are stopped at a light for roughly 5 minutes a day. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


And, in trade for that fuel savings, you will be replacing your battery, starter, and maybe the alternator sooner.......


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> And, in trade for that fuel savings, you will be replacing your battery, starter, and maybe the alternator sooner.......


The starter and the battery are huge compare to standard. Completely oversize compare to competition . No problem looking future. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

marc505 said:


> The starter and the battery are huge compare to standard. Completely oversize compare to competition . No problem looking future.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


And I would think the starter and alternator are covered by the 6 year bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

pwaug said:


> marc505 said:
> 
> 
> > The starter and the battery are huge compare to standard. Completely oversize compare to competition . No problem looking future.
> ...


Yup exactly. That warranty is what made it easy for us to get the Tiguan. We will definitely use all of that 6 years since my wife drives 1.5 miles everyday for work and she works in the school


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Folks, is anyone using android auto or CarPlay with their Tiguan? I’m interest in your experience with these day to day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

bateau said:


> Folks, is anyone using android auto or CarPlay with their Tiguan? I’m interest in your experience with these day to day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm using Android Auto with my Tiguan and it is pretty awesome. Any specific questions?


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

I am a fan of CarPlay; the handsfree microphone placement in the Tiguan appears to give Siri "fewer opportunities" to interpret words incorrectly.
Messaging via Siri is a pleasant experience; incoming messages are spoken and not displayed (therefore, minimally distracting).
I use Spotify; the interface is easy to work with - I also use Waze - that isn't supported by CarPlay - as a result, I still mount my iPhone.
(Apple Maps are excellent and natively supported by CarPlay on the screen, however my previous use of Waze keeps me using that instead).

This is someone else's YouTube video (from a GTI) that covers most of the things I'd say! -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S45q9Z9iz4U


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

RCA777 said:


> I also use Waze - that isn't supported by CarPlay - as a result, I still mount my iPhone.


I wonder if that's coming soon because Waze is an option on Android Auto.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

NewJettaLease said:


> I'm using Android Auto with my Tiguan and it is pretty awesome. Any specific questions?


Wife and I both have iPhones today. I use Waze and she prefers Google Maps. Without CarPlay in our current car, the phones are mounted. 

For Tiguan I was thinking of getting a dedicated Android device to be left in the car to drive AA. I’m assuming any of the mobile maps are better than built-in nav on SEL. 

The specific question is about what folks AA or CP use on a regular basis and whether there are issues with app crashes, connectivity etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

bateau said:


> Folks, is anyone using android auto or CarPlay with their Tiguan? I’m interest in your experience with these day to day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i love carplay, my only gripe is forgetting the phone is plugged into the interface after I turn off the car.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bateau said:


> Folks, is anyone using android auto or CarPlay with their Tiguan? I’m interest in your experience with these day to day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just tried it out yesterday so far, it is so so. Although, I did have a situation when the infotainment shut down so I had to start and stop the car to reset. Also at one point, google maps froze so I unplugged and replugged it again. not sure if it has anything to do with the cable I am using (bought it at CVS) but 2 incidents yesterday is both inconvenient and potentially dangerous at the same time as it happened while we were driving. I will test it out with the factory cable.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

bateau said:


> The specific question is about what folks AA or CP use on a regular basis and whether there are issues with app crashes, connectivity etc.


I've been using it daily for a little over a week now, so far there haven't been any issues.


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Friend forwarded this British review of Tiguan Allspice (LWB, 3 rows) with diesel and DSG! Can I trade mine in? Enjoy. https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-review/volkswagen/tiguan/first-drives/volkswagen-tiguan-allspace-2017-review. Not named after any Spice Girl, afaik.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

buzzin said:


> Friend forwarded this British review of Tiguan Allspice (LWB, 3 rows) with diesel and DSG! Can I trade mine in? Enjoy. https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-revie...drives/volkswagen-tiguan-allspace-2017-review. Not named after any Spice Girl, afaik.


That's Allspace, not spice 

But I'm with you. Can I have one just like that, please???


----------



## rmarkob (Apr 2, 2013)

rev18gti said:


> Does anyone with a 2018 Tiguan find that "unclipping" the sun visors is very difficult? I literally have to use two hands to detach the end from the clip, otherwise it looks like my headliner will rip off. I use one hand to hold down the clip/headliner and one to unclip and swivel it. How is that useful if I want to move it while driving?
> 
> This has always been an easy, one-handed operation in all my previous VWs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


In my wife's 2018 SEL-P the clip looks like the same mechanism as in my 2017 Alltrack SE, but it's definitely a tighter fit or stronger spring in the Tiguan. I noticed that if I push the visor UP against the clip as I'm pulling it back, it releases more easily.


----------



## rmarkob (Apr 2, 2013)

TablaRasa said:


> it has park pilot instead. For the sel-p , you also get the digital cockpit, leather seating, heated steering wheel, lane assist, and acc 19"rims, power lift gate, etc. It's more than just LED headlights (which is amazing btw) and fender.


I'm not sure if it's only on the SEL-P, but my wife's also has the overhead camera display using cameras under the side view mirrors and in the front and back to synthesize the view as if a camera were 10 or 15 feet above the car looking straight down. Really helps when lining the car up with a curb or parking stall painted lines.


----------



## rmarkob (Apr 2, 2013)

rev18gti said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > At least on the Shanghai VW website, those are called "matrix" and probably have the amber turn signals and rear fog.
> ...


----------



## rmarkob (Apr 2, 2013)

Arminho87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My fiancee loves her 2018 SEL-P 4motion Tiguan. The only complaint she has is she feels like the front headlights are aimed too low at the ground while driving. Is there an easy way to raise them?
> 
> ...


We have found the same thing on my wife's SEL-P. It feels like they only illuminate about 20 feet ahead of the car, then it's complete blackness on the country roads near where we live. And in the automatic high beam mode, the high beams dim if there's a car in front of us heading in the same direction, even if it's pretty far away. That leaves a lot of dark road between where the LEDs cut off and the other car, and it's easy to overdrive the low beams.

We intend to bring it back to the dealer to check out. I put Ed's rep headlights in my Alltrack with HID low beams, and the low beams illuminate much more of the road. They have a sharp cutoff, like the Tiguan's LEDs, but I had the dealer aim them for me so I don't think I'm blinding oncoming drivers.


----------



## rmarkob (Apr 2, 2013)

ATC98092 said:


> I don't recall my 2006 Jetta being that way, but yes my 2011 Tiguan and 2014 Passat did. Can't recall if my daughter's 07 Bettle or Son-in-law's 09 Jetta did.
> 
> EDIT: Avis just replaced my rental with a 2017 Jetta. It's a pretty base model, but the CC doesn't block the odometer on this particular model.


My '12 JSW TDI had it, and its buyback replacement, the '17 Alltrack SE also has this "feature". I attributed it to limited pixel real estate in the MFD, but now my wife's '18 Tiguan SEL-P with the digital cockpit and TONS of pixel area does the same thing! Makes no sense to me...


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

rmarkob said:


> My '12 JSW TDI had it, and its buyback replacement, the '17 Alltrack SE also has this "feature". I attributed it to limited pixel real estate in the MFD, but now my wife's '18 Tiguan SEL-P with the digital cockpit and TONS of pixel area does the same thing! Makes no sense to me...


It's just software. The basic architecture is the same for stability and economy purpose. This is why you find similar thing on different display. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

buzzin said:


> ...BTW, Canadian Tire sometimes has the best prices in town, surprise surprise!


I also found that to be the case a couple years ago when I bought new winter tires. It’s also great to take advantage of their 0% interest equal payment deals too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

Any chance the US will get the SWB? I don’t like the look of the LWB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

IraceVW said:


> Any chance the US will get the SWB?


Nope, not in the cards


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

IraceVW said:


> Any chance the US will get the SWB? I don’t like the look of the LWB.


I believe that you can still buy a "Tiguan Limited" which, I believe, is really a leftover 2017 model. If you really like them better, you might want to buy one before they are gone.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## IraceVW (May 18, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I believe that you can still buy a "Tiguan Limited" which, I believe, is really a leftover 2017 model. If you really like them better, you might want to buy one before they are gone.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


VW.com is selling the 2017 models probably as supplies last and the 2018 limited, which I thought would have the 8 speed tranny but doesn’t say that. Regardless, I’m not a fan of the lines. I will probably go with a Q3 gen 1 or wait and see if I like the gen 2 or wait to see if we ever get the SWB if they drop the limited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I believe that you can still buy a "Tiguan Limited" which, I believe, is really a leftover 2017 model. If you really like them better, you might want to buy one before they are gone.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Normally it would be a left-over but in this instance the 2017 Tiguan Limited is not a left over model. It will be available alongside the new Tiguan for 2017 and possibly 2018. This is temporary until the smaller CUV hits the market.


----------



## l13elt (Dec 10, 2017)

i heard that you can open up you tube videos in the apple play by sending the link thru your text


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Ended up going with a 2017 R-Line after seriously considering the 2018.

Only gripe is that the R-Line setup doesn't come with R-Line bumper that the rest of the world gets.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Ordered a Platinum Gray/Storm Gray SEL Premium 4MOTION 5 seater from the factory. Added enhanced rearview mirror with homelink. Order created 10/16/17, hope for it to arrive before 1/24/18 as I have to turn a Jetta lease in. I am a VW certified sales consultant, let me know if anybody needs help with anything related to VW models or order status updates. I am based in the Atlanta area and work with US models only.


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

autostrophic said:


> Ordered a Platinum Gray/Storm Gray SEL Premium 4MOTION 5 seater from the factory. Added enhanced rearview mirror with homelink. Order created 10/16/17, hope for it to arrive before 1/24/18 as I have to turn a Jetta lease in. I am a VW certified sales consultant, let me know if anybody needs help with anything related to VW models or order status updates. I am based in the Atlanta area and work with US models only.


Man fully loaded  Enjoy. I went with the SEL and every single day wish I would've gotten that SEL P. Those headlights are insane.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

autostrophic said:


> Ordered a Platinum Gray/Storm Gray SEL Premium 4MOTION 5 seater from the factory. Added enhanced rearview mirror with homelink. Order created 10/16/17, hope for it to arrive before 1/24/18 as I have to turn a Jetta lease in. I am a VW certified sales consultant, let me know if anybody needs help with anything related to VW models or order status updates. I am based in the Atlanta area and work with US models only.


Nice!

Are the SEL-P models still in short supply? Every time I search in the Houston area, where we have 6 dealerships, I come up with 0-1 SEL-P, while there are tons of S, SE and SEL. I plan to turn in my 2011 JSW TDI in Aug/Sep 2018 and replace it with a SEL-P. So, I am wondering if SEL-P will have to be ordered around June 2018 or if I will be able to find some in stock by that time. Any idea?


----------



## jpfahrstarvw (Nov 23, 2006)

Autostrophic, Do you have any idea when we can put in an order for the R-Line package on an SEL-P? I know that production is supposed to start in February but can an order go in before that?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

martiansoldier said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are the SEL-P models still in short supply? Every time I search in the Houston area, where we have 6 dealerships, I come up with 0-1 SEL-P, while there are tons of S, SE and SEL. I plan to turn in my 2011 JSW TDI in Aug/Sep 2018 and replace it with a SEL-P. So, I am wondering if SEL-P will have to be ordered around June 2018 or if I will be able to find some in stock by that time. Any idea?


I would think there would be more in supply 6mo from now. I had to go from FL to PA to get my SEL-P 4motion last month and I've checked just for kicks inventory since then and it seems to be gradually increasing in availability.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

They are in short supply. They will start showing up once everybody has a good stock of the mainstream models S, SE and SEL. Low supply on certain models like Tiguan SEL Prem, especially the 4MOTION one, is sometimes a good thing when it comes to value retention and resale value. Same goes for residuals.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

jpfahrstarvw said:


> Autostrophic, Do you have any idea when we can put in an order for the R-Line package on an SEL-P? I know that production is supposed to start in February but can an order go in before that?


No, orders on the R-Line package (codes W9C and W9B) start CW06/18 - week of Feb. 5, 2018.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> Ordered a Platinum Gray/Storm Gray SEL Premium 4MOTION 5 seater from the factory. Added enhanced rearview mirror with homelink. Order created 10/16/17, hope for it to arrive before 1/24/18 as I have to turn a Jetta lease in. I am a VW certified sales consultant, let me know if anybody needs help with anything related to VW models or order status updates. I am based in the Atlanta area and work with US models only.


So the lead time on a ordered car is ~ 90 days? Having a hard time finding SEL-P's in my area so may end up ordering one. Plenty of SEL's around though. 

Also can you provide any additional info on the homelink mirror? This is the first I have heard of it. Is that a port installed option?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

mynewtiguan said:


> So the lead time on a ordered car is ~ 90 days? Having a hard time finding SEL-P's in my area so may end up ordering one. Plenty of SEL's around though.
> 
> Also can you provide any additional info on the homelink mirror? This is the first I have heard of it. Is that a port installed option?


Yes about 90 days.

The homelink mirror is a port option and runs $325


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> Yes about 90 days.
> 
> The homelink mirror is a port option and runs $325


Great, thank you. Is the Homelink mirror something a dealer could do to any Tiguan on the lot? Or must it be port installed?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> Great, thank you. Is the Homelink mirror something a dealer could do to any Tiguan on the lot? Or must it be port installed?


It's a very simple DIY too FYI. All plug and play.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925841-Homelink-mirror-install-DIY

Got the part for $235. My dealer was perfectly willing to install for $100 labor. But I did it myself instead.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

When you order your Tiguan from the factory with the enhanced rearview mirror as an option it will be shipped in a box along with the car, once at the dealership the service department will install it and it'll be covered under the new 6 year/72k mile limited warranty.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's curious that it's not one of the buildable accessories on the website. Same with the cargo cover. Guess they don't have enough of them floating around in parts yet and don't want to hold up deals/issue "We owe"s so don't really advertise them?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

socialD said:


> Yeah, it's curious that it's not one of the buildable accessories on the website. Same with the cargo cover. Guess they don't have enough of them floating around in parts yet and don't want to hold up deals/issue "We owe"s so don't really advertise them?


I think it should all be "Factory options" and not "Market delivery options". There are only 2 factory options for the Tiguan LWB and neither are orderable. The guys at the port are good at throwing in mats and roadside assistance kits, but what about our fancy rearview mirror?


----------

